# Any September 2013 babies?



## Evansangel

Deleted EDD List seeing as I don't really ever come in here :)


----------



## Pink Petals

I just got my BFP today and am due September 3rd, based on my O day!

I too have felt a little sick on and off, but have also had sore BBs and AF-like cramping. Also, lots of mild back pain! 

Super excited, as this is my first BFP ever! Congrats on yours!


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! I'm due sept. 5 with my second child.  got a faint positive a few days ago at 9dpo and every say the lines get darker. I'm exhausted but that's it so far. Besides being nervous about two kids under two


----------



## MommieOfII

I'm due September 2nd with number 3! I've got cramps and lower back pain and starting to get the exhausted feeling. Yuck


----------



## Rachelle351

Hi ladies! Im due sep 1st according to my lmc. I got my BFP on 9dpo. which just so happened to be dec 24. Best Christmas ever! Severe cramping, backache, hunger, and my sleepiness is what I'm getting right now. I look forward to getting to know all of you and growing our beans together!!!!


----------



## Evansangel

Missangie, I had 2 under 2 at one point. Lily was 14 months when Alfie was born.
He will be 2y4m when this one is born.

How are you all feeling today? I can tell I'm pregnant because I was making DH a cappuccino and I had to walk away, the smell was making me sick. He finished it off :)
I also felt sick clearing up sick (my daughter was sick in bed last night)
Usually it doesn't bother me. :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

I am 9dpo tomorrow,had implantation bleed 2 days ago,after reading this I shall have to play test tomorrow x


----------



## Evansangel

Brightstarshi said:


> I am 9dpo tomorrow,had implantation bleed 2 days ago,after reading this I shall have to play test tomorrow x

Good luck! I didn't have a bleed but I did have implantation cramps at 7dpo :)


----------



## Evansangel

Because im a crazy lady and I have never had a :bfp: on a standard clearblue test, I just did one haha!
I had it in the house anyway and it was free, so I don't consider it wasted money.

Its still a :bfp: the line was there at one minute and very thick and dark :D

AF would of been due tomorrow.


----------



## missangie

Evansangel said:


> Missangie, I had 2 under 2 at one point. Lily was 14 months when Alfie was born.
> He will be 2y4m when this one is born.


Was life crazy? haha Im nervous but really excited.


----------



## Evansangel

missangie said:


> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> Missangie, I had 2 under 2 at one point. Lily was 14 months when Alfie was born.
> He will be 2y4m when this one is born.
> 
> 
> Was life crazy? haha Im nervous but really excited.Click to expand...

It was actually easy, they were both in nappies still so we just slotted him into her routine.
There have been a few times where they were in the same size nappies as well :D


----------



## Rachelle351

Lots of cramping and back pain. my sister was cooking, and anytime I saw some like sludgy or kind of soggy or gross looking, I was dry heaving. so gross. 

Totally pregnant. We told our parents today. everyone was so happy!!!!!!!!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Took another test. Bright pink lines!!!!!!!!!! making an appointment tomorrow!!! SO HAPPY!!!


----------



## lovelyb

Hey Ladies :hi:

Got my first ever BFP 12/22/12 after TTC #1 for 15 months! Based on my O date I'm due Sept 4th :thumbup: AF is due in the next couple of days and I have been having on and off AF type cramping plus lower back pain :wacko: I really want to get a beta drawn, hopefully tomorrow. 

YAY for Sept 2013 beans :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## marie_sims

New September Mom :) Can I join in...I just got my first :bfp: and I am due 09/6/2012...this will be my first baby, after a almost a year of trying.


----------



## Evansangel

I had loads of cramping earlier, was quite worried and then it just stopped. So I imagine baby bean is really snuggling in there!

Had a dream last night that my husband gave me a scan and it was triplets! Two identical and one non identical. They were doing the backstroke in my womb lol!


----------



## missangie

So excited for you first time moms who had to try for awhile! Took us 18 months to get pregnant the first time.


----------



## Khaleesi

Hello,

Can I join in?! Got my first bfp around 11dpo on Christmas Eve! According to due date calculater I am due 5th September. AF would have been due tomorrow.

I am having trouble sleeping, boobs hurt much worse than usual, keep getting funny taste in my mouth and nauseous when hungry. I am definately feeling different to normal!

I am over the moon and also petrified...any one else the same? I keep getting little cramps and panicking AF on her way to take it all away.

Hope everyone else is ok. Congrats on your bfps"!


----------



## jdcurly

We're due 9/1/13 by my lmp. Feeling excited, but trying not to get too wrapped up in it at this early stage. Congrats ladies!


----------



## Evansangel

Would everyone be ok if I add our due dates to that first post? :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Hi :) I got my bfp on 22nd December and I think I am due on 3rd Sept (It was my 1st cycle since MC last month so not 100% sure of dates) 

My boobs hurt, that's all I've had so far.


----------



## Khaleesi

Evansangel said:


> Would everyone be ok if I add our due dates to that first post? :)

Fine by me 
:flower:


----------



## Mrs.Maryland

I am due Sept 6th (nurse said 9th today based off my LMP which was Nov 30 :p) but the 6th is what I get based on LMP and ovulation. I am a military spouse living in Germany and can't get a referral to see a doc until ten weeks...later than my last two kiddos, but whatever. We are also moving back to the states early this summer, so that should be interesting.


----------



## MrsMoose

hi ladies

I got my BFP last week at 4dp5dt :) from my calculations I'm due 1st September! really hoping these two embies snuggle in well for the next few months...


----------



## stargazer01

Hi everyone! Got my bfp on December 20, and I'm due Sept. 1.


----------



## missangie

Khaleesi said:


> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> Would everyone be ok if I add our due dates to that first post? :)
> 
> Fine by me
> :flower:Click to expand...

 that would be great!


----------



## missangie

MrsMoose said:


> hi ladies
> 
> I got my BFP last week at 4dp5dt :) from my calculations I'm due 1st September! really hoping these two embies snuggle in well for the next few months...

ooooh I hope so too!!!


----------



## savannah2be

bfp yesterday due sept 3! it was a complete surprise! when my period was a no show and my bbs hurt with every tiny movement i just new it! other than that just feeling "different" slight sick tomach feeling as well. very scared s
as of now "/ not sure what to think about this. seiously not looking foreward to telling my loving boyfriend of 4 years. i just know he will be so crushed..... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## missangie

savannah2be said:


> bfp yesterday due sept 3! it was a complete surprise! when my period was a no show and my bbs hurt with every tiny movement i just new it! other than that just feeling "different" slight sick tomach feeling as well. very scared s
> as of now "/ not sure what to think about this. seiously not looking foreward to telling my loving boyfriend of 4 years. i just know he will be so crushed..... we'll see how that goes.

why will he be crushed? He doesnt want kids?


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

We took a test with an IC on Xmas eve which was 8 dpo and there was a faint bfp! I woke up this morning and I just got scared that I woke up with no symptoms...so my husband and I went to the store and got two FRER tests. Came home and originally planned on waiting to get more concentrated pee because I had went to the bathroom several times that morning...but I couldn't wait! Took the test and the line came up so strong! I'm 10 dpo today and couldn't believe how strong it was so early! I just can't believe that I'm pregnant..it's so amazing and so overwhelming in a great way.

As for my due date...if I go by my last period..I would be due on September 11th...but by when I think I ovulated..it's sept 9th..which is my daughters birthday.


----------



## savannah2be

no, a baby is the last thng he wants right now unfortunately "/ had had other plans for the next few years =/ fortunately we haveth means to support a child we just werent quite ready to give up vacations and free time and money yet. but you gotta take what you get.


----------



## lovelyb

Wow! Lots of first time BFPs. Congrats everyone. I had a beta drawn today and it was 348.2!! It's official :happydance:


----------



## Jessica0907

I would like to join you ladies. I tested yesterday with a frer. silly me. I always get positives super quickly so I threw it in the trash after a minute when no second line appeared. around 20 minutes later I peeked again (so against the rules, I know) and there was a positive. I've never had an evap line on a frer so I tested again. I got the faintest positive ever, so much so I couldn't tell if my eyes were deceiving me. I tested a third time this morning and got another very faint positive that took the full 3 minutes to show up. I'm 8 or 9 dpo according to my awful calculations. my lmp was Dec 1st so that puts me around Sept 7th for my due date. Im getting a beta done tomorrow so I would appreciate some positive vibes.


----------



## lovelyb

Good luck tomorrow Jessica0907! :thumbup: My test started out super faint as well but progressed quite nicely over the past few days... And my beta today confirmed it.

Here's a pic...
 



Attached Files:







PREGGO!!!!.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Jessica0907

lovelyb said:


> Good luck tomorrow Jessica0907! :thumbup: My test started out super faint as well but progressed quite nicely over the past few days... And my beta today confirmed it.
> 
> Here's a pic...

thanks! 

wow! those tests darkened up very nicely over a few days! congrats!

I'm feeling out of sorts this evening so hopefully it's a good sign and not me being :wacko:

and congrats to all the other September 2013 mommies out there!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, I'd love to join! I got my BFP after quite a difficult year (4 losses in 13 mOnths including one at 21 weeks), and am just hoping this is my sticky little one! This would be my first child and my due date is September 1!


----------



## Rachelle351

jdcurly said:


> We're due 9/1/13 by my lmp. Feeling excited, but trying not to get too wrapped up in it at this early stage. Congrats ladies!


YAYYYY!!! we are due the same day!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Evansangel said:


> Would everyone be ok if I add our due dates to that first post? :)

You got my okay!


----------



## Rachelle351

Mrs.Maryland said:


> I am due Sept 6th (nurse said 9th today based off my LMP which was Nov 30 :p) but the 6th is what I get based on LMP and ovulation. I am a military spouse living in Germany and can't get a referral to see a doc until ten weeks...later than my last two kiddos, but whatever. We are also moving back to the states early this summer, so that should be interesting.

Where in Germany? We are Army as well. We were stationed in Kaiserslautern for 2 and half years. I hated every minuted of it.....


----------



## Rachelle351

Mrs.Mcguin said:


> We took a test with an IC on Xmas eve which was 8 dpo and there was a faint bfp! I woke up this morning and I just got scared that I woke up with no symptoms...so my husband and I went to the store and got two FRER tests. Came home and originally planned on waiting to get more concentrated pee because I had went to the bathroom several times that morning...but I couldn't wait! Took the test and the line came up so strong! I'm 10 dpo today and couldn't believe how strong it was so early! I just can't believe that I'm pregnant..it's so amazing and so overwhelming in a great way.
> 
> As for my due date...if I go by my last period..I would be due on September 11th...but by when I think I ovulated..it's sept 9th..which is my daughters birthday.

How cool would that be to have your kids born on the same day!?!?!?!?! (they probably wouldn't think so, but still pretty cool!)


----------



## Rachelle351

How are we all feeling?? HORRIBLE back pain, major cramping today for me. I set up my first OBYN appointment. I don't get into until Jan 22. I go in for my blood test tomorrow tho. So excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Maryland

Mrs.Mcguin said:


> We took a test with an IC on Xmas eve which was 8 dpo and there was a faint bfp! I woke up this morning and I just got scared that I woke up with no symptoms...so my husband and I went to the store and got two FRER tests. Came home and originally planned on waiting to get more concentrated pee because I had went to the bathroom several times that morning...but I couldn't wait! Took the test and the line came up so strong! I'm 10 dpo today and couldn't believe how strong it was so early! I just can't believe that I'm pregnant..it's so amazing and so overwhelming in a great way.
> 
> As for my due date...if I go by my last period..I would be due on September 11th...but by when I think I ovulated..it's sept 9th..which is my daughters birthday.

My kids share a birthday. They were born ten years apart on Halloween!


----------



## Evansangel

Today i am feeling ok i think, no cramping, not much tiredness.
I did have a small craving for buttery toast, so i just enjoyed that :)

I have emailed to book a private scan for when i am 7+5, it has to be that day because its the only day i can get the kids looked after. I am very nervous.


----------



## PinkEmily

Im ok :) Not many symptoms, just sore boobs. I never really had many with LO. Ive still not managed to get a CB or Frer, the cheapies still say i am pregnant and the lines are getting stronger.


----------



## stargazer01

I really don't feel pregnant. NO symptoms at all. Slightly sore bbs, but I get that before af too.


----------



## babydevil1989

me! very cautious but will most likely be due 2nd sept (if i ovulated on time!)


----------



## babydevil1989

oh and im shattered, my boobs are very sore & i have nausea already :wacko: i didnt get it with my son until i was 6+ weeks!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

My symptoms are also pretty mild at this point - mainly just sore bbs and exhaustion! I also got sick with a cold and cough a couple of days ago. I never get sick so I think it's due to a lowered immune system brought on by pregnancy. In my last pregnancy, which ended up being a late loss, I didn't get ms until around 6 weeks. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## Evansangel

I am currently hating the smell of coffee. I have never liked it as a drink but the smell didn't bother me. But I made DH a cappuccino a few days ago and it made me feel sick and my dad made himself a coffee today and the smell made me feel a bit weird.

I have work on Saturday and I work in a cafe, so I hope I don't throw up on someone's coffee :haha:


----------



## JLMC

Hey i found out im pregnant today... think im due around 2nd sept :) Congrats ladies xx


----------



## Rachelle351

I had a really crappy day. Supervisor was MEAN so....after talking about it with my husband, we decided that it was okay to quit my job! I'm so excited, because now I get to watch after my niece. Who I love and adore. I noticed my boobs are starting to get heavy. I'm slight cramping. no real notice on the back pain. Went to the doc, and got my pregnancy confirmed!!! 

I get upset at the slightest thing tho. Oye. that will be a pain.....


----------



## Jessica0907

went for my blood draw today and was told I wouldn't get the results for a day or two. so I bought a digital and got a super fast pregnant. so glad I can rest easier now. I've had a bad pressure headache for two days now. not sure if it's pregnancy related. and my bbs are sore. that's all the symptoms so far. I hope to avoid ms as I work with special needs kids. ms would make for incredibly long work days. heh


----------



## lovelyb

stargazer01 said:


> I really don't feel pregnant. NO symptoms at all. Slightly sore bbs, but I get that before af too.


Me too... sore bbs but nothing else. Kinda wishing for some more signs, like nausea or extra fatigue... I'm sure before long I'll be wishing for these symptom free days :haha:


----------



## lovelyb

Jessica0907 said:


> went for my blood draw today and was told I wouldn't get the results for a day or two. so I bought a digital and got a super fast pregnant. so glad I can rest easier now. I've had a bad pressure headache for two days now. not sure if it's pregnancy related. and my bbs are sore. that's all the symptoms so far. I hope to avoid ms as I work with special needs kids. ms would make for incredibly long work days. heh


Got my fingers crossed for high numbers for you :thumbup:


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone! Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:

I got mine yesterday but am very nervous and unsure.... def not ready to change my ticker lol! According to LMP I am due on Sept 1st, O date is harder to pinpoint but that gives me a rough due date of Sept 10th. I think I will go with 1st as that's what dr will work off to begin with!

Yesterday was what I thought was 16DPO but could be just 13 DPO. Problem is I have had very pale beigey/ brown CM since Xmas eve. Nothing that needs a liner, just when I "look" for it, but it's there....:shrug: Am hoping it's a late IB that's dragging on (according to Dr Google some women bleed for a full 5 days with IB :winkwink:) but it definitely has me worried that this could be another ectopic. Am going to try and get blood test on Sat and then again on Mon combined with Dr's appt and hope for some reassuring news. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone! Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:
> 
> I got mine yesterday but am very nervous and unsure.... def not ready to change my ticker lol! According to LMP I am due on Sept 1st, O date is harder to pinpoint but that gives me a rough due date of Sept 10th. I think I will go with 1st as that's what dr will work off to begin with!
> 
> Yesterday was what I thought was 16DPO but could be just 13 DPO. Problem is I have had very pale beigey/ brown CM since Xmas eve. Nothing that needs a liner, just when I "look" for it, but it's there....:shrug: Am hoping it's a late IB that's dragging on (according to Dr Google some women bleed for a full 5 days with IB :winkwink:) but it definitely has me worried that this could be another ectopic. Am going to try and get blood test on Sat and then again on Mon combined with Dr's appt and hope for some reassuring news. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!

Lallie, I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed for you! I also had an ectopic pregnancy in October of 2011. I know how difficult that is to go through and the natural fear of it happening again. But a little spotting can be totally normal in pregnancy, and it is much more likely to be than than to be another ectopic. Getting your beta taken is a good idea - please keep us posted!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone! Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:
> 
> I got mine yesterday but am very nervous and unsure.... def not ready to change my ticker lol! According to LMP I am due on Sept 1st, O date is harder to pinpoint but that gives me a rough due date of Sept 10th. I think I will go with 1st as that's what dr will work off to begin with!
> 
> Yesterday was what I thought was 16DPO but could be just 13 DPO. Problem is I have had very pale beigey/ brown CM since Xmas eve. Nothing that needs a liner, just when I "look" for it, but it's there....:shrug: Am hoping it's a late IB that's dragging on (according to Dr Google some women bleed for a full 5 days with IB :winkwink:) but it definitely has me worried that this could be another ectopic. Am going to try and get blood test on Sat and then again on Mon combined with Dr's appt and hope for some reassuring news. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!

My thoughts and fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Airy

Congrats Ladies :)

Mind if I join in? I'm due September 2 and this is number 2 for me


----------



## marie_sims

lovelyb said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I really don't feel pregnant. NO symptoms at all. Slightly sore bbs, but I get that before af too.
> 
> 
> Me too... sore bbs but nothing else. Kinda wishing for some more signs, like nausea or extra fatigue... I'm sure before long I'll be wishing for these symptom free days :haha:Click to expand...


So, happy to see I am not the only one feeling No Major Symptoms...yet! Though I keep showing small signs what I assume is the FLU...stuffy nose, slight fever, tired, headache and lower back pains. Also, in my lower abdomen there is a tight pulling, every time I sneeze. Right now, I dislike the taste and smell of Orange juice...it's was my favorite drink to have at breakfast...but ever since my BFP...I've avoided it like the plague.:shrug:

Today, I finally started to notice that my breast have become more tender and sore...but that does not seem to last long. Thank Goodness :laugh2:

Outside of some minor aches and pain...I still don't feel pregnant...I am only 4 weeks though.:dohh: After a couple more days... I will be posting on this forum asking how to stop morning sickness. Ha!


----------



## marie_sims

Congratulations....Airy :)


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all the new bfps! :)

I shall add you to the first page if you want? :D

Today i don't feel pregnant, in fact i forgot about it. My scan is only a few weeks away so hopefully i will get to see baby and everything is ok.

Im wishing for morning sickness at the moment!


----------



## Jessica0907

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone! Congratulations on all the BFP's :happydance:
> 
> I got mine yesterday but am very nervous and unsure.... def not ready to change my ticker lol! According to LMP I am due on Sept 1st, O date is harder to pinpoint but that gives me a rough due date of Sept 10th. I think I will go with 1st as that's what dr will work off to begin with!
> 
> Yesterday was what I thought was 16DPO but could be just 13 DPO. Problem is I have had very pale beigey/ brown CM since Xmas eve. Nothing that needs a liner, just when I "look" for it, but it's there....:shrug: Am hoping it's a late IB that's dragging on (according to Dr Google some women bleed for a full 5 days with IB :winkwink:) but it definitely has me worried that this could be another ectopic. Am going to try and get blood test on Sat and then again on Mon combined with Dr's appt and hope for some reassuring news. Please keep your fingers crossed for me!

My fingers are crossed for good news at your upcoming appointment.


----------



## momto3kiddies

Can I join you lovely ladies :)
This is baby #5 for us...just had my baby boy he is 5 1/2 months old! Didnt think i would be here at all lol but am super happy...will be 14 months between them :wacko: due 9/11 according to last period I feel totally fine no symptoms at all yet.


----------



## Evansangel

momto3kiddies said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies :)
> This is baby #5 for us...just had my baby boy he is 5 1/2 months old! Didnt think i would be here at all lol but am super happy...will be 14 months between them :wacko: due 9/11 according to last period I feel totally fine no symptoms at all yet.


Congrats! My girl and boy are 14 months apart :)
They clash at times but other times they are the best of friends!


----------



## momto3kiddies

Evansangel said:


> momto3kiddies said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you lovely ladies :)
> This is baby #5 for us...just had my baby boy he is 5 1/2 months old! Didnt think i would be here at all lol but am super happy...will be 14 months between them :wacko: due 9/11 according to last period I feel totally fine no symptoms at all yet.
> 
> 
> Congrats! My girl and boy are 14 months apart :)
> They clash at times but other times they are the best of friends!Click to expand...

Thanks :) my oldest is 17 and my middle 2 are 10 and 11...they are 17 months apart I guess it wont be all that different then right lol


----------



## Gwenylovey

Wow momto3, congratulations to you!! How exciting to have your little ones so close in age!


----------



## Lallie81

Thank you all so much for the support :hugs:

Fingers crossed I can convince the clinic to give me a blood test tomorrow without me seeing the obgyn as she doesn't work on Saturdays!

Congratulations to all the new BFP's :happydance: What a great way to start the year!

L
x


----------



## missangie

congrats to the new bfp!! 

momto3kiddies, Im pregnant with my second and they will be about 18 months apart!!

I just called my dr and they are having me go in today and then again on Monday for blood draws and then I see my doctor next Friday to go over the levels and then schedule a time to have an ultrasound to check for heartbeat. Much different then last time (I have a new dr this time) where I didnt go in at all until I was 9.5 weeks along.


----------



## lovelyb

Hey Ladies,
So many new BFPs, CONGRATS!! :flower: What an exciting time for all of us. 

I had my second beta today and its 1011.0!! I'm a happy girl right now :cloud9:
I have my first prenatal appointment scheduled for Jan 10th, can't wait. Hopefully we get to see little beans heartbeat. 

How is everyone else coming along with betas and/or doctor appointments?


----------



## MadamRose

I'm due 2nd got bfp christmas eve


----------



## karenh24

Hi everyone hope your all doing well.
Hope you don't mind me joining you but i got my digi bfp today, this will be my special rainbow baby after trying for 14 months after losing my son at 22 wks 5 days.
I think i'll be due 5th september :happydance::happydance:


----------



## marie_sims

lovelyb said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So many new BFPs, CONGRATS!! :flower: What an exciting time for all of us.
> 
> I had my second beta today and its 1011.0!! I'm a happy girl right now :cloud9:
> I have my first prenatal appointment scheduled for Jan 10th, can't wait. Hopefully we get to see little beans heartbeat.
> 
> How is everyone else coming along with betas and/or doctor appointments?

My first prenatal is scheduled for Jan 10th, too :)


----------



## Kat S

Hi! I haven't been given an official due date, but from my calculations, it should be early September. I'm so excited!


----------



## Rachelle351

lots of september babies!!!


----------



## 3athena3

Hi! May I join you? Based on O date my estimated due date is Sept 2nd. First dr appnt for ultrasound etc is Jan 15th.

DS just turned 2 last week so very happy for our BFP the 12th month of trying :)


----------



## AnakeRose

Hi Ladies, can I join you?
I got my :bfp: (albeit a light one) this morning. FF gives me September 9, 2013 as my due date based on where it thinks I O'd. I'm thinking closer to September 5 because I'm only 11dpo based on what FF says. I haven't even told DH yet! I'm waiting for a darker test so I can photograph it, get it printed and put it in a frame that says "I Love My Daddy" on it to give him on New Years Eve :)

My symptoms were: NASTY constipation, very mild nausea, I wanted to clean all of the time, my cat won't leave me alone, headaches, boobs were burning sore, bad mood swings. I haven't really been extremely tired, but I'm sure that's coming.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Mind if I join? I got bfp's starting on 27th, but they are getting darker by the day. I am only 3+5 at this point, so I won't be adding my ticker until I know for sure.

We have been trying for 8 cycles (11 months) and have had two losses. Neither one made it to 6 weeks, so I'm not getting too excited until I know whats what. If this is it, I'm due September 9th according to FF.

SS: tender breasts since 7dpo, cramps since 11dpo.


----------



## vietmamsie

stargazer01: HI!!! remember me?? We used to be on a bunch of threads together. I was on so many of your TWW threads! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Lallie81

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Mind if I join? I got bfp's starting on 27th, but they are getting darker by the day. I am only 3+5 at this point, so I won't be adding my ticker until I know for sure.
> 
> We have been trying for 8 cycles (11 months) and have had two losses. Neither one made it to 6 weeks, so I'm not getting too excited until I know whats what. If this is it, I'm due September 9th according to FF.
> 
> SS: tender breasts since 7dpo, cramps since 11dpo.

Congratulations Vietmamsie! I was on a thread with you too (can't remember which one!) So pleased to hear your news!!

I am the same as you, very very cautious after 2 early losses. Just had 1st blood draw and should have results this afternoon then OBGYN appt and 2nd bloods at 8 am on Monday! Please, please let this one stick!!!

:hugs: to all who are nervously trying to get through these early days

L
x


----------



## vietmamsie

savannah2be said:


> no, a baby is the last thng he wants right now unfortunately "/ had had other plans for the next few years =/ fortunately we haveth means to support a child we just werent quite ready to give up vacations and free time and money yet. but you gotta take what you get.

For us, ttc was pretty one sided for the first few months. I pretty much forced him into it, knowing that once we have one, he'll be happy. I could tell he has been relieved each cycle that went by... until I got pg. He was so excited, then with the last mc, he was crushed. I think he also saw just how bad I wanted it, and really jumped on board the past three months.

My point it, that he really saw having a baby as the end of the world for a little while, but quickly realized that our lives aren't going to change much: we're still going to go on vacations and travel and move often and live all around the world, he'll just have a little buddy and few more bags to carry while doing so!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lallie81 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Mind if I join? I got bfp's starting on 27th, but they are getting darker by the day. I am only 3+5 at this point, so I won't be adding my ticker until I know for sure.
> 
> We have been trying for 8 cycles (11 months) and have had two losses. Neither one made it to 6 weeks, so I'm not getting too excited until I know whats what. If this is it, I'm due September 9th according to FF.
> 
> SS: tender breasts since 7dpo, cramps since 11dpo.
> 
> Congratulations Vietmamsie! I was on a thread with you too (can't remember which one!) So pleased to hear your news!!
> 
> I am the same as you, very very cautious after 2 early losses. Just had 1st blood draw and should have results this afternoon then OBGYN appt and 2nd bloods at 8 am on Monday! Please, please let this one stick!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all who are nervously trying to get through these early days
> 
> L
> xClick to expand...

I remember you! I hope this is for you as well!

Early MC really wreck the whole "exciting" bit about getting your BFP, doesn't it? I don't think I will let this one be "real" until I get my ultra sound and hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Rachelle351

I am just curious if anyone is as freaked out as me about miscarrying? I am so worried. I almost just want to put myself on bed rest, and not move. Just to be on the safe side. I don't want to be stressed out and am quitting my job just for that reason alone. I need some reassurance that I'm not in this place all by myself.....


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm worried, but what I have learned is that early miscarriage is very common and happens often. If it happens early in Pregnancy, it's usually it's due to genetic mutations or really bad deformations. I don't think the quality of life would be very good for those babies if they managed to be born. However, it is awful and the most painful thing I have ever been through... I was a wreck for a while and still cry now and again over what could have been. I really hope it doesn't happen again as I'm not sure I would continue ttc after another one.

I'm hoping this is a sticky one as my tests are SOOO much darker than they were last time. Obviously my hcg levels are much higher, right? Last time my first *faint* line was at 13 dpo and over the course of the next week or so until I MC, they never got as dark as mine were today at 12dpo. Hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## marie_sims

Rachelle351 said:


> I am just curious if anyone is as freaked out as me about miscarrying? I am so worried. I almost just want to put myself on bed rest, and not move. Just to be on the safe side. I don't want to be stressed out and am quitting my job just for that reason alone. I need some reassurance that I'm not in this place all by myself.....

 Honestly, I tried not to think about all the things that could go wrong. My sister suffered three miscarriages before her little boy (only surviving child) and after. So, when I told her I wanted to wait until I was in the "safe time frame" for the official announcement of my pregnancy...she warned me to "NEVER" cause myself stress by focusing on the all the negative things that could go wrong...but instead replace it with thoughts of having a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Basically, relax and try to keep your thoughts positive about the baby. That is what helped her deliver my wonderful Nephew :)


----------



## marie_sims

AnakeRose said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join you?
> I got my :bfp: (albeit a light one) this morning. FF gives me September 9, 2013 as my due date based on where it thinks I O'd. I'm thinking closer to September 5 because I'm only 11dpo based on what FF says. I haven't even told DH yet! I'm waiting for a darker test so I can photograph it, get it printed and put it in a frame that says "I Love My Daddy" on it to give him on New Years Eve :)
> 
> My symptoms were: NASTY constipation, very mild nausea, I wanted to clean all of the time, my cat won't leave me alone, headaches, boobs were burning sore, bad mood swings. I haven't really been extremely tired, but I'm sure that's coming.


I think constipation has started for me, too...ugh! I thought that was not suppose to come until much later...guess I was wrong :-k

Also, big congrats to 3athena3 and you for your BFP's


----------



## missangie

Had a blood draw today, another scheduled for Monday and then I see my Dr next Friday. I hate this nervous feeling wondering all of the what ifs but am trying to focus on positive thoughts!


----------



## Lallie81

I am positively petrified!

Thought the blood test would help me as it would at least confirm pregnancy but now am just scared stiff that the numbers are on the low side and won't increase enough on Monday. Today, CD35 they were 164. I think I ovulated around CD19-20.

I suppose there's nothing to do but :coffee: and wait (decaf of course, just in case!)


----------



## MadamRose

I'm really scared of miscarriage, i had a MMC before my DD which makes it even worse, as something could go wrong and i woudlnt know til 12 weeks. With DD i had bleeding and 5,6 and 7 weeks so i got an early scan, but unless anything like that happens i don't think i will get a scan until the normal 12 weeks. I don't like wishing away my pregnancy but i just can't wait until i get to the 12 week mark


----------



## babydevil1989

im terrified too!

when i had DS everyone knew i was pregnant at 5/6 weeks, then with MC i told only our parents obviously that didnt end well so this time were telling no one until 12 weeks!

obviously with having a 3 year old he still wants picking up/playing with ect and im a carer so a lot of pushing hoists ect theres only so much i can do to try and rest but if my MC taught me anything its 'what will be will be' theres nothing i can do to prevent a miscarriage and look after DS and do my job so i kinda have to get on with it x


----------



## louise1302

Hi everyone I found out Boxing Day I'm expecting baby number 6 on sept 3rd(ish) I have 5 boys already  x


----------



## gbnf

Hi all I'm due the 10th sept bfp at dpo boxing day xxx gl all


----------



## Tigger1723

I don't have offical due date yet but anticipating 9/3/12!! Had positive BFP on 12/20 :)


----------



## Kat S

Tigger1723 said:


> I don't have offical due date yet but anticipating 9/3/12!! Had positive BFP on 12/20 :)

Yay, congratulations, Tigger!


----------



## marie_sims

Congrats... louise1302, gbnf and Tigger1723 on all your BFP's :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats on all the BFPs ladies!!

As for the fear of miscarriage, I can completely understand that. However, it's really strange...after all of the losses I had this year, I am oddly at peace this time around. I've been through some of the worst and have made it through and more importantly, realized that at this point it is all completely out of my control. So I'm just trying to relax and enjoy the pregnancy this time around. Plus it will be good for me and for the little one :) We'll see how long this attitude lasts...lol


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all the bfps! I will have to add you to the first page tomorrow evening because I'm on my iPad and I have to do dinner, sort kids out for bed and then go to the cinema. Then I am back in work for 8am tomorrow :)

I am also terrified of miscarriage. I was tempted to book an eagerly early scan for 5wks, but they only do 7wks minimum, so I have to wait until 7+5.

I had an MMC in May09, I have had to healthy pregnancies snide but I still worry x


----------



## LockandKey

Hello! I am joining you all as an expected September mommy too! Found out I was pregnant yesterday and am due around September 4th going by the first day of my last period. I have not had my first appointment yet though, so that is subject to change :haha:


----------



## SteffyRae

I'm due september 16th... I am so tired and my boobs are so swollen and sore.. But I'm not feeling sick -crosses fingers- but all I want to eat is brown rice with duck sauce lol


----------



## SteffyRae

BTW Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

9th september for me,congrats everyone x


----------



## Airy

wow our thread is growing :) congrats on the new bfps ladies! I'm so looking foward to sharing this journey with all of you!


----------



## JLMC

Put me on the due date list babe 2nd Sept :) I am feeling SO drained though at the moment :( anyone else feeling it? xxx


----------



## keepingsecret

Ooh, can I join too please? I think I'll be due 3rd of Sept. :) Feeling crampy right now! And my boobs look like roadmaps, lol! x


----------



## Jessica0907

so many September babies!!!! congrats everyone!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow! SO many BFPs! Congrats everyone!

Yesterday DH and I went for a long walk, right at the end a wave of exhaustion hit me, i thought I was going to pass out! 

I think I'm going to try to get into the doctor for a 5 week scan.... I just would feel so much better getting in there and seeing whats happening. What do you think?


----------



## Lallie81

WOW! December was such a lucky month!! Congratulations everyone!:happydance:

Gwenylovey- I am so sorry for all your loses and in awe of your calmness! I hope some of it will rub off on me!!!:winkwink:

Vietmamsie, I feel the same... I promised myself that I wouldn't let the dr scan me early the next time I got a BFP because seeing an empty screen but not knowing if it's just too early or not freaks me out something silly.... However, I think she may want to scan me on Monday to rule out possibility of ectopic which I suppose is a good thing..:shrug: I just don't know what to do!

Girls, I suppose this is the start of a lifetime of worrying about our little one's isn't it? :dohh:

:hugs: L x


----------



## hersheypomchi

In due sept 11th! This is my second sept baby! My first was born sept of this year. I am now due again in sept yay!


----------



## lovelyb

Welcome to all the newly expectant mommies :baby:


----------



## Kat S

Yes, let the worrying begin! According to the Girlfriend's Guide to Pregnancy, worrying about miscarriage or that your baby is less than perfect is totally normal. So I feel less like a crazy person! :wacko:

I'm 40 (will be 41 on January 11th), so I'm considered "high risk." My doc has me coming back tomorrow, Wednesday, and possibly Friday for continued HCG monitoring to be sure the #'s are doubling every other day (and therefore, the baby is doing fine). Shortly after that, they want me in for an ultrasound to check that my sac is developing properly. After that, I think I can go back to normal pregnancy screening as long as everything is ok.

I POAS today, and got two equally solid, dark double lines for the first time! Until today, the test line has been lighter than the control line (though it's been getting darker every other day). So happy to see those equal lines, because it means that as of right now, everything is developing as it should. Whew! :happydance:

Wishing all of us new mommies a happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Kat S!

When you say go back to the dr, have you already had one beta HCG draw? I hate the wait in between the 2 blood tests, drives me truly crazy! Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow...

L
x


----------



## Kat S

Lallie81 said:


> Congratulations Kat S!
> 
> When you say go back to the dr, have you already had one beta HCG draw? I hate the wait in between the 2 blood tests, drives me truly crazy! Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow...
> 
> L
> x

Thanks, Lallie! 

Yes, I had my 1st beta this past Friday. My hcg levels were 192.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Ugh..the HCG wait - or BETA HELL - is the worst! I've been through it so many times, and it's always tough. Kat, based on how far along you are your first beta seems really great!!


----------



## Evansangel

I have added everyone upto page 12 now :)

If your username is slightly wrong let me know, I am on my iPad and have autocorrect on.
I tried to check it as I go but I won't be surprised if it changed it behind my back :haha:

I have had a long day at work, I said to my supervisor that if my breaks are likely to be delayed in the future I want to be able to bring food in to snack on whilst I wait. I feel sick when I am hungry, he said he is 100% ok with it and the manager will be as well :)

Had a few cramps today, nothing to bad so I am hopeful that baby is just making my womb more homely for itself hehe.


----------



## lizard148

Can I jump in? I just found out today, Yay!! I'm a September 5, due date also. I had a blood test today, 12dp5dt, and my level was at 721....I'm thinking this is high, so I am curious to see what my level will be at my next blood test, which is on Tuesday. 

No real symptoms yet, just feeling tired. Also, when I was brushing my teeth this morning with an electric toothbrush, I got really nauseous from the smell of the toothpaste, and having the toothbrush in my mouth made me want to get sick!


----------



## Evansangel

lizard148 said:


> Can I jump in? I just found out today, Yay!! I'm a September 5, due date also. I had a blood test today, 12dp5dt, and my level was at 721....I'm thinking this is high, so I am curious to see what my level will be at my next blood test, which is on Tuesday.
> 
> No real symptoms yet, just feeling tired. Also, when I was brushing my teeth this morning with an electric toothbrush, I got really nauseous from the smell of the toothpaste, and having the toothbrush in my mouth made me want to get sick!

Added you onto the list, congratulations! :)

I also feel sick when brushing my teeth, I hate the sound a toothbrush makes anyway and pregnancy magnifies it *shudder*

That is a high level! Do you think it could be multiples? X

Ps- a google search isn't giving me anything, what do the letters stand for in 12dp5dt?


----------



## lizard148

EvansAngel, Thanks for adding me! Sorry, I am used to posting in the "Assisted Conception" board, and they use different acronyms. 12dp5dt means "12 days past a 5 day transfer". 12 days ago I had my embryo transfer for IVF, and the embryo was 5 days old at the time. Does that make sense? 

The hCG level does seem high. It will be my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what is "normal." We did IVF, and put two fresh blastocysts (5 day embryos) in, so it could be twins!  They are going to check my blood levels again on Tuesday. 

I'm not too concerned about miscarriage. I've been trying for the past three and a half years to get pregnant, and this is the first time I have seen a positive on the pregnancy test, so I'm really excited! It is hard to believe it actually worked this time!


----------



## Kat S

lizard148 said:


> EvansAngel, Thanks for adding me! Sorry, I am used to posting in the "Assisted Conception" board, and they use different acronyms. 12dp5dt means "12 days past a 5 day transfer". 12 days ago I had my embryo transfer for IVF, and the embryo was 5 days old at the time. Does that make sense?
> 
> The hCG level does seem high. It will be my first pregnancy, so I don't really know what is "normal." We did IVF, and put two fresh blastocysts (5 day embryos) in, so it could be twins!  They are going to check my blood levels again on Tuesday.
> 
> I'm not too concerned about miscarriage. I've been trying for the past three and a half years to get pregnant, and this is the first time I have seen a positive on the pregnancy test, so I'm really excited! It is hard to believe it actually worked this time!

Wow, Lizard, I saw your signature. That is quite a history! I can't believe you went through 9 IUIs before being diagnosed with endo! You've really been through the ringer, and I'm SO happy you finally got your happy ending! Looking forward to watching your progress :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Evansangel said:


> I have added everyone upto page 12 now :)
> 
> If your username is slightly wrong let me know, I am on my iPad and have autocorrect on.
> I tried to check it as I go but I won't be surprised if it changed it behind my back :haha:
> 
> I have had a long day at work, I said to my supervisor that if my breaks are likely to be delayed in the future I want to be able to bring food in to snack on whilst I wait. I feel sick when I am hungry, he said he is 100% ok with it and the manager will be as well :)
> 
> Had a few cramps today, nothing to bad so I am hopeful that baby is just making my womb more homely for itself hehe.

Reading your post made me feel better. I had a little cramping today and got a little worried, but I see you had some, too, so it must just be how things are right now. Thanks for recording your experiences today!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello can I join?

I am due 9/9/13.... Here's hoping this bubba is sticky


----------



## Tigger1723

Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family. Anyone here know they have multiples? 

As of me I am extremely tired, emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation do far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave. How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Gwenylovey

Tigger1723 said:


> Wow ladies! So glad we can share stories and our journey! I can't wait for first apt. Couldn't even get in until next week for blood test.... Ugh I hope my numbers are doubling! I'm an identical twin so I'm curious to see if I have more than one. I'm guessing one, but since this is my first I'm clueless. Twins run on both sides hugely in my family. Anyone here know they have multiples?
> 
> As of me I am extremely tired, emotional, little crampy on days and mild constipation do far. Overall feeling ok. Some foods have me turned off... Like chocolate which I used to love and crave. How are you ladies doing?

I have no real obvious symptoms at this point. Definitely more tired and emotional though. had a little bit of cramping today and bbs are a little bit sore. A part of me just wants to be hit with a wave of nausea just to assure me that everything is ok. I don't know what I've written here or on some other threads, but I have had my HCG monitored a number of times and all looks good so far which is reassuring since all of my early losses had wacky HCG early on. And I have my first scan on January 9th when I'll be 6w3d and I'm so nervous... I'm going in early because I had an ectopic and my RE wants to make sure that baby is in my uterus


----------



## lizard148

Kat S, Thanks! It has been stressful, but I'm glad we started trying early. I'm only 29 now, so I still feel young enough to try again in a few years! It was a lot of IUIs, but the doctor said I was responding well to the medication, and it might work if we give it time. We should have tried IVF earlier, but I wasn't sure I wanted to go that route. We wanted to try everything else first, but IVF ended up being the thing that worked for us. I am glad IUI worked for you!


----------



## Kat S

lizard148 said:


> Kat S, Thanks! It has been stressful, but I'm glad we started trying early. I'm only 29 now, so I still feel young enough to try again in a few years! It was a lot of IUIs, but the doctor said I was responding well to the medication, and it might work if we give it time. We should have tried IVF earlier, but I wasn't sure I wanted to go that route. We wanted to try everything else first, but IVF ended up being the thing that worked for us. I am glad IUI worked for you!

Yup, you've got more hurdles than I do (endo and PCOS), and I'm so glad you found the right path!


----------



## Airy

You can take me off the list :(

I woke up to one-sided cramping and brown spotting so I went to the ER where I was told that I wasn't pregnant (they did a urine and a blood) despite me having 7 positive hpt for a week straight including a CBE digital....I even showed them the pictures of my tests that I had in my phone and basically had to beg for a blood test after they told me the urine test was negative. I took 2 answer brand hpt on friday and they both came up positive--still have them *shrugs* Idk whats going on but I am heart broken as my spotting as turned to a full dark red flow. AF was due on christmas eve so they told me more than likely my period was just delayed and to follow up with my ob/gyn....I havent even told my SO yet, he's going to be so heart broken, he had already started telling people...

So I'm out, praying that no one else experiences this and that you all have a healthy and happy 9 months


----------



## Gwenylovey

Airy said:


> You can take me off the list :(
> 
> I woke up to one-sided cramping and brown spotting so I went to the ER where I was told that I wasn't pregnant (they did a urine and a blood) despite me having 7 positive hpt for a week straight including a CBE digital....I even showed them the pictures of my tests that I had in my phone and basically had to beg for a blood test after they told me the urine test was negative. I took 2 answer brand hpt on friday and they both came up positive--still have them *shrugs* Idk whats going on but I am heart broken as my spotting as turned to a full dark red flow. AF was due on christmas eve so they told me more than likely my period was just delayed and to follow up with my ob/gyn....I havent even told my SO yet, he's going to be so heart broken, he had already started telling people...
> 
> So I'm out, praying that no one else experiences this and that you all have a healthy and happy 9 months

Oh Airy, I'm so sorry to hear this....losses are always so difficult no matter how early they occur. Hoping you take some time to take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

So so sorry to read your post Airy. I'm sure your SO will be really supportive and I hope for you both that you will have good news again soon :hugs:


----------



## marie_sims

Sorry, Airy about what your going through...please rest up and get better.


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you. 

Boobs are seriously hurtin' right now....OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovelyb

So sorry Airy :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Airy said:


> You can take me off the list :(
> 
> I woke up to one-sided cramping and brown spotting so I went to the ER where I was told that I wasn't pregnant (they did a urine and a blood) despite me having 7 positive hpt for a week straight including a CBE digital....I even showed them the pictures of my tests that I had in my phone and basically had to beg for a blood test after they told me the urine test was negative. I took 2 answer brand hpt on friday and they both came up positive--still have them *shrugs* Idk whats going on but I am heart broken as my spotting as turned to a full dark red flow. AF was due on christmas eve so they told me more than likely my period was just delayed and to follow up with my ob/gyn....I havent even told my SO yet, he's going to be so heart broken, he had already started telling people...
> 
> So I'm out, praying that no one else experiences this and that you all have a healthy and happy 9 months

Sending big :hugs: your way x


----------



## nico82

I tested today and I got my very first :bfp: so expecting my first baby :happydance:
My due date is 04 September, 2014 :baby:


----------



## JLMC

Im so sorry Airy... 

Congrats Nico!! X


----------



## MadamRose

Well persistance pays off.

I rang docs to ask if they would check my hcg levels double they will blood tests today and Wednesday. Well after doctor heard i was worried becuase it was a MMC not just a previous MC he said he beleived i should get early scan around 8 weeks. He suggested ringing early pregnancy unit and just mentioning what he said.

So i did and they were amazing they will scan me on the 14th at around 7+1. And between then and now i still get my bloods to put mind at rest. With dd to get early scan it was a real fight and i had 3 bleeds before i got one


----------



## MrsLQ

Airy, I am so sorry that she came

Congratulatios Nico ; )

MTC: thats great news, cant wit to see your scan x


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Nico and well done mummytochloe :happydance:

I have just had amazing news.... 
Sat 8am HCG levels were 164
Mon 8am HCG levels were 605!!!!

Can't believe it, this little bean could be the one!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsLQ

That's brilliant news Laille : )


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie, that's a great jump!! Howany dpo are you?

MTC, great news and I'm glad your persistence paid off. It will be so much more reassuring to have some numbers. Keep us posted on results!


----------



## babydevil1989

hmmm tiredness has kicked in! slept from 10 - 8 and im now on the sofa nearly asleep!!


----------



## Evansangel

Airy, I'm so sorry :(
I hope to see you back soon!

Nico, congrats! Same EDD as me :)

Mummytochloe and Lallie, great news from both of you!

3 weeks and 2 hours until my scan, I'm nervous. But I have to try to be relaxed, All my HPTs got darker and my one at 4+3 showed up within 40 seconds with the control line darker then the test line.


----------



## Scholesy

Hello lovely ladies, can I join? We're expecting our first baby on 6th September 2013 after 3 long years TTC (finally had success with first IVF cycle - details in my siggy). We've told quite a few friends and family the good news, I know it's very early but they all knew we were going through an IVF cycle so naturally all wanted updates.

So far I've got lower back pain, af cramps on and off and nausea on an empty stomach. Got our viability scan 2 weeks today, keeping everything crossed that our little bean is in the right place as ectopics are more common in IVF patients. I thought TTC was nerve wracking - first trimester is even worse..!


----------



## Emmy1987

Hi ladies! Just got my :bfp: after 8 months TTC! Still not sunk in lol!


----------



## missangie

Lallie81 said:


> Congratulations Nico and well done mummytochloe :happydance:
> 
> I have just had amazing news....
> Sat 8am HCG levels were 164
> Mon 8am HCG levels were 605!!!!
> 
> Can't believe it, this little bean could be the one!!!:happydance:

ahh great news! I had my blood drawn Friday and this morning (Monday) no results for either yet. I see my dr Friday so I dont think they will post them online until after I see him. UGH I wanna know


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats and welcome Sholesy and Emmy!!

Missangie, whenever I get my blood drawn they order them stat and have e results that same day - don't know if you dr does the same thing. If I'm feeling really anxious and I haven't heard from them then I just give them a call. I imagine that if you call in they should at least be able to share Friday's results with you. And I think they are used to dealing with anxious pregnant women who want to know their results :) in any case, keep us posted!!


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies, 
You can mark me down for Sept 5th. 
After completing our family, loosing all my weight and getting a great boob job
SURPRISE to us.. A BFP!!!


----------



## babydevil1989

congratulations x


----------



## Tigger1723

yeah more BFPS!!! When does the real bad sickness kick in? I am getting nervous. I've had waves and I am only 5 weeks. UGH I hope I don't get hit hard. I am EXTREMELY tired tho. Any New Years Eve Plans or New Years DAY plans ladies?!?!?


----------



## marie_sims

Scholesy said:


> Hello lovely ladies, can I join? We're expecting our first baby on 6th September 2013 after 3 long years TTC (finally had success with first IVF cycle - details in my siggy). We've told quite a few friends and family the good news, I know it's very early but they all knew we were going through an IVF cycle so naturally all wanted updates.
> 
> So far I've got lower back pain, af cramps on and off and nausea on an empty stomach. Got our viability scan 2 weeks today, keeping everything crossed that our little bean is in the right place as ectopics are more common in IVF patients. I thought TTC was nerve wracking - first trimester is even worse..!

 Congrats...Scholesy, I am also due on 6th September 2013 :)


----------



## Kat S

So happy for all the new BFPs!!! :wohoo:

Friday my HCG levels were 192 and today they were 792! Funny that they went up exactly 600 points on the nose! Hopefully that means my baby will be orderly and follow the rules :haha: I go back Wednesday for another hcg check.

Happy New Year to you all. Whether you got your BFP in 2012 or not, we all have good things to look forward to in 2013, and I wish you all happiness and joy!


----------



## missangie

Gwenylovey said:


> Congrats and welcome Sholesy and Emmy!!
> 
> Missangie, whenever I get my blood drawn they order them stat and have e results that same day - don't know if you dr does the same thing. If I'm feeling really anxious and I haven't heard from them then I just give them a call. I imagine that if you call in they should at least be able to share Friday's results with you. And I think they are used to dealing with anxious pregnant women who want to know their results :) in any case, keep us posted!!

I was thinking that if I called they might tell me but of course the office is closed today and tomorrow! ugh I might call Wednesday or try and be patient until Friday!!! (ha, patient? me? ya right)


----------



## vietmamsie

Airy: I'm so sorry :hugs: This can be such a hard road for some of us. It's just not fair sometimes.

Lallie: Your numbers look good!! SO excited for you!

Mummytochole: Good work! We really need to stand up for ourselves and be pushy when it comes to dealing with hospital rules and doctors.

Scholesy and lizard148: what journeys you have had, congrats! I hope these little IVF beans are sticky ones.... and how much fun it would be if you had multiples Lizard!


----------



## Brightstarshi

happy new year everyone.I can hardly think of anything else other than my pregnancy :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Kat: What wonderful numbers! This is exciting!!! 

Brightstarshi: totally agree... hard to focus on anything else now!


----------



## vietmamsie

Happy New Years everyone! We celebrated last night by going to a party. Everyone was so trashed, they didn't even notice me - sober sally - chugging water in the corner! 

I woke up super early this morning.... took another pregnancy test. The test line is still lighter than the control line, but it comes up within 30 seconds and is very obvious and clear. Do you think I need to be worried that it's not as dark as the control line? I'm only 4+1... last time, with my miscarriage the lines never got this dark even at 5 weeks. 

I would like to wait until at least 5 weeks to see my doctor for blood work, but maybe it would be good to put my mind at ease and go for a beta test this week? I really want to be able to ENJOY my pregnancy, not wish the weeks away waiting for scans and blood tests to confirm this whole thing. What do you think?


----------



## lizard148

Emmy, Congratulations to you! I know what you mean about it being difficult to believe it's true. I wonder when I will "feel" more pregnant?? Maybe after seeing the first ultrasound, or when we hear the heartbeat?

Vietmamsie, That sounds like a fun "New Year's Eve!" My husband stayed home with me and we rented "Crazy, Stupid, Love." (Great movie!) I think you should go ahead and get bloodwork done right away, whenever you can. It is nice to know "for sure" that you are pregnant.


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> Happy New Years everyone! We celebrated last night by going to a party. Everyone was so trashed, they didn't even notice me - sober sally - chugging water in the corner!
> 
> I woke up super early this morning.... took another pregnancy test. The test line is still lighter than the control line, but it comes up within 30 seconds and is very obvious and clear. Do you think I need to be worried that it's not as dark as the control line? I'm only 4+1... last time, with my miscarriage the lines never got this dark even at 5 weeks.
> 
> I would like to wait until at least 5 weeks to see my doctor for blood work, but maybe it would be good to put my mind at ease and go for a beta test this week? I really want to be able to ENJOY my pregnancy, not wish the weeks away waiting for scans and blood tests to confirm this whole thing. What do you think?

Yeah, I would get a beta done. They will likely know if things are progressing normally from your hcg levels, so you'll be able to put your mind at ease!


----------



## Kott01

Hay guys I just found out yesterday!! I'm due September 7th! And I feel like poopie Any body else got the nausea already??


----------



## lovelyb

I totally agree with getting your betas checked. The nurse at my doctors office originally didn't want to release the results from the lab directly to me. She didn't want me to stress out if I didn't understand the results. I had to explain to her not knowing the results for 4days would be a bigger stress :wacko: Sheesh, It took a lot of convincing her. This is my first BFP after TTC for more than a year and getting my HCG monitored has given me peace of mind. Just had my third this morning and its 3422 @ 19dpo :thumbup: 

Now the wait begins for my first scan in 9days... feels like sooo far from now.


2012 was a great year, looking forward to what to come....HAPPY NEW YEARS to all!


----------



## Lallie81

So many updates (overnight for me!) And will follow properly when on pc rather than phone but Evansangel, how was your scan?
L x


----------



## Lallie81

Lallie81 said:


> So many updates (overnight for me!) And will follow properly when on pc rather than phone but Evansangel, how was your scan?
> L x

Hahahaha ignore me...You wrote 3 weeks and 2 hours until your scan and I simply read it as 3 hours until scan!! Oopsie!


----------



## Scholesy

Ladies, do you think I should be worried about my betas? My first one at 11dp3dt (14dpo) was only 53, then my second one at 14dp3dt (17dpo) was 178. I put the numbers in an online calculator and it gave a doubling time of 41 hours but I can't help feeling that they're too low compared to other people? I got the impression that the assisted conception clinic were concerned after the first one but then happy with the second one. Hmmmmmm :shrug:


----------



## mwaah

Scholesy said:


> Ladies, do you think I should be worried about my betas? My first one at 11dp3dt (14dpo) was only 53, then my second one at 14dp3dt (17dpo) was 178. I put the numbers in an online calculator and it gave a doubling time of 41 hours but I can't help feeling that they're too low compared to other people? I got the impression that the assisted conception clinic were concerned after the first one but then happy with the second one. Hmmmmmm :shrug:


Sounds spot on, it doesnt matter how low as you may have implanted later. As long as they are doubling every 48 hours everything is normal.

Can I be added for EDD 8th please. I wanted to get past my earliest loss before I started to get hopeful and its due on little's man birthday :) xxx


----------



## doddy0402

Hello! Nervously joining you all with our surprise bfp! Due date September 4th. X


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats doddy


----------



## Lallie81

Scholesy said:


> Ladies, do you think I should be worried about my betas? My first one at 11dp3dt (14dpo) was only 53, then my second one at 14dp3dt (17dpo) was 178. I put the numbers in an online calculator and it gave a doubling time of 41 hours but I can't help feeling that they're too low compared to other people? I got the impression that the assisted conception clinic were concerned after the first one but then happy with the second one. Hmmmmmm :shrug:

I agree with Mwaah, don't worry to much about the actual number- the important part is that they are increasing.... I believe I implanted really late as I had cramps and spotting that started at around 12DPO which means hcg production started quite late. Your numbers basically tripled in 3 days so that's really good! :thumbup:

Congratulations Doddy!!:happydance:


----------



## Emmy1987

doddy0402 said:


> Hello! Nervously joining you all with our surprise bfp! Due date September 4th. X

Congrats!


----------



## doddy0402

Thanks for the welcome girls! Definitely back in first tri a little sooner than expected, but if all goes well DD will have a sibling as a 2nd birthday present! Hope everyone is feeling as well as can be expected? I'm rough as today!


----------



## Mumma2011

Am due 07th September with number 2 :)


----------



## Manda2012

Hi all 

Pleas add me found out today due 4 th September 2013 :happydance: with baby number 2


----------



## Evansangel

Updated the list up until this post :)

I have been having cramps on the right side of my uterus, I'm 99% sure the baby implanted on the left side because I ovulated that side and felt implantation cramps that side. So I'm not sure what these right side cramps are for.


----------



## GFgirl

Hi Everyone, 
I am due with our first child together on September 3rd. I found out on Christmas, but then tested again on the 26th, and again on the 30th. To make sure it was still correct.

Did anyone else feel that way?


----------



## Kat S

GFgirl said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am due with our first child together on September 3rd. I found out on Christmas, but then tested again on the 26th, and again on the 30th. To make sure it was still correct.
> 
> Did anyone else feel that way?

Yeah, I have tested 7 times with a HPT ...plus had two blood tests!! I keep wanting to reassure myself I'm pregnant!


----------



## Calibeachbum

I found out yesterday, what a New Years eve surprise! EDD is Sept 9th. Congrats to all our BFP, now stick little bean.


----------



## MrsLQ

congratulations...how exciting!!!


----------



## Calibeachbum

MrsLQ looks like we are bump buddies lol. It's so weird I do not even feel pregnant just 5 BFP and some cramping. How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## akilgore2012

Hello! So I got a faint positive yesterday morning and then again this morning! So I'm going to say I am "cautiously pregnant" with our first child. My due date would be sometime between September 9-12 as I'm not sure when I ovulated. I'm still going to take another test tomorrow morning as I'm worried about these faint positives. A friend of mine has reassured me that it happens when you catch it really early but I'm such a worry wart!

As for my symptoms I don't have too many. Only nipple tenderness with random sharp pains shooting through my bbs. Some slight cramping at random times and then I will get a pinching feeling near my right ovary that will have me saying ow out loud! I also have some back pains that usually haven't come around until the past three evenings.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Congrats on the new BFPs! Akilgore, your friend is right - very early positives are faint because the HCG has to start somewhere!


----------



## Brightstarshi

anyone have a horrible taste in their mouths?I have had it all evening,and my mouth is really watery..very different for me ..


----------



## Calibeachbum

Brightstarshi said:


> anyone have a horrible taste in their mouths?I have had it all evening,and my mouth is really watery..very different for me ..

Not yet, with my first preg (mc at 6 weeks) I did not get any symptoms til 5.5 weeks. That is when the m/s kicked in. I could not even smell my bfs (at the time) body wash it made me sick. It was awful! How many weeks are you?

I am just having cramps which keeps me worried but no bleeding.


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations to all the new :bfp: I've said it before but wow, December was a busy, lucky month!!:haha:



Evansangel said:


> Updated the list up until this post :)
> 
> I have been having cramps on the right side of my uterus, I'm 99% sure the baby implanted on the left side because I ovulated that side and felt implantation cramps that side. So I'm not sure what these right side cramps are for.

Don't have any answers evansangel but I am pretty sure I ovulated on the right but definitely had cramps on the left at the same time I got my IB so maybe it's normal to notice a change in sides :shrug:. I have read that most early pains are to do with the ligaments stretching so maybe that's it? Perhaps for you it will start on one side and then move across?

Thank you for updating the list- I don't know how you are keeping track of so much good news!!

L
x


----------



## Rachelle351

Brightstarshi said:


> anyone have a horrible taste in their mouths?I have had it all evening,and my mouth is really watery..very different for me ..

I have had a metallic taste in my mouth since I conceived. I had it for about 2 weeks straight, and since then, its been off and on.


----------



## Rachelle351

Lallie81 said:


> Congratulations to all the new :bfp: I've said it before but wow, December was a busy, lucky month!!:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> Updated the list up until this post :)
> 
> I have been having cramps on the right side of my uterus, I'm 99% sure the baby implanted on the left side because I ovulated that side and felt implantation cramps that side. So I'm not sure what these right side cramps are for.
> 
> Don't have any answers evansangel but I am pretty sure I ovulated on the right but definitely had cramps on the left at the same time I got my IB so maybe it's normal to notice a change in sides :shrug:. I have read that most early pains are to do with the ligaments stretching so maybe that's it? Perhaps for you it will start on one side and then move across?
> 
> Thank you for updating the list- I don't know how you are keeping track of so much good news!!
> 
> L
> xClick to expand...

I read once that the pain you feel from ovulation on one side, is actually taking place on the other side. So I wonder if the same applies to implantation? I felt pains on both sides. I had pain on the 8th, got 4 days of positive OPK, followed by 5 days of O pain, then 2 days of negative OPK, then another 4 days of positive OPK, and on the other side continued O pain. So I wonder....I really have no idea when we conceived. I wonder if its at all possible I ovulated TWICE, and we have twins. (which in my opinion, would be such an amazing blessing, we would be beyond happy and overjoyed) 

I'm just dreaming....


----------



## cheyyenne

Hi all! I'm late to the party, but wanted to chime in. Got my BFP two days ago (seems like its been so much longer!) and should be due Sept. 8. Its my first, and I'm SUPER excited. First appt next Weds, but I wish it was sooner!

Other than a never-ending headache, I feel pretty normal.


----------



## Calibeachbum

Congrats! I know I'm going to be kicking myself later for actually wantin m/s.


----------



## vicky125

hey, care if i join. i got my bfp at 11 dpo. im due september 2nd trying for a vbac. i had my blood drawn monday and get results on friday. then 9am monday morning i have my first ultrasound at 6 weeks. so excited. this will be my 3rd baby


----------



## MrsLQ

Congratulations....

Vicky I had an amazing VBAC....think there is a link in my siggy to my birth story. Hope you get what you want x


----------



## vicky125

thanks. my 2 will be 17 months apart when i try, on top of the 15 months i already have between 1 and 2 :D


----------



## MrsLQ

They will proabably try and push for a c section, Just remember you can refuse...Try and speak to a VBAC specilist...both my consultants pushed for a Csection and I am so glad I didn't. Obviously do what is best for you and your babies x


----------



## vicky125

ive already spoken to my midwife and she is fine. if bub is anything like my last baby (10 pound 8 ounces) then no way will i even attempt a vbac and go straight for a section :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

Calibeachbum said:


> Brightstarshi said:
> 
> 
> anyone have a horrible taste in their mouths?I have had it all evening,and my mouth is really watery..very different for me ..
> 
> Not yet, with my first preg (mc at 6 weeks) I did not get any symptoms til 5.5 weeks. That is when the m/s kicked in. I could not even smell my bfs (at the time) body wash it made me sick. It was awful! How many weeks are you?
> 
> I am just having cramps which keeps me worried but no bleeding.Click to expand...

hi there

I am 4weeks and 2 days,I have it continuing today xx


----------



## Brightstarshi

cheyyenne said:


> Hi all! I'm late to the party, but wanted to chime in. Got my BFP two days ago (seems like its been so much longer!) and should be due Sept. 8. Its my first, and I'm SUPER excited. First appt next Weds, but I wish it was sooner!
> 
> Other than a never-ending headache, I feel pretty normal.


congratulations.I had that headache,for about three days,its got much weaker now,I hope you too feel better soon x


----------



## Brightstarshi

congrats everyone on their BFP's :)
I woke up this morning so happy after 2 losses over 4 years to be pregnant again,we didnt plan it,but yet now I cannot imagine my life without it.

hows everyone feeling today?

I am getting:

* heartburn in a morning - for someone who never gets heartburn
* horrible taste in the mouth
* waves of nausea
* stomach cramps
* boobs feel like they are being pin pricked


feeling better emotionally today too,but feel the need to rest alott.xxx


----------



## BigM

Hi all!

I'm hoping to join you in your HnH pregnancies. I got my first BFP on Saturday and have a projected EDD of Sept 3rd. I will be calling to make appointments today!! Woot!! :cloud9:


----------



## MrsLQ

Congrats to all the newbies, I didn't has a metallic taste, was more like someone sprayed hairspray in my mouth yuck. I don't have it today though.


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all the new BFPs! I have added you to the list, if your not on there then its because i didn't see a due date on your post :) 



Lallie81 said:


> Don't have any answers evansangel but I am pretty sure I ovulated on the right but definitely had cramps on the left at the same time I got my IB so maybe it's normal to notice a change in sides :shrug:. I have read that most early pains are to do with the ligaments stretching so maybe that's it? Perhaps for you it will start on one side and then move across?
> 
> Thank you for updating the list- I don't know how you are keeping track of so much good news!!
> 
> L
> x

I hope it means everything is stretching out ready and nothing to bad.
I'm so impatient, i really want to be further on so i can have my scan.

I go back to college this week so hopefully that will speed everything up for me. I have a project to do and then do a presentation on it, so i am hoping that takes up my thinking time.

Its my birthday a few days before my scan as well, im going to London to see the phantom of the opera. My dad paid for the best seats in the house (4 rows from the stage), so i am very excited!:happydance:

I have managed to work out a quick way of doing the list on my iPad, so when the kids go to bed i do it then. Thats why i keep putting a post up saying i have done up to a certain point. Its for my reference, i know that any posts after mine haven't been done. I love lists. :blush:


----------



## akilgore2012

Congratulations on all the new BFPs!! I'm super excited for all of us!! I tested again this morning and it was still a faint line but visible none the less. So 3 faint positive tests for me the past three mornings!

I work in a medical facility so I'm going to take one more urine hcg and then BEG them to run my blood!


----------



## mwaah

i got my 1st betas back today 113 at 15 dpo. I'm a bit worried as i got 2-3 weeks on a digi at 14 dpo and it says you only get 2-3 at 200+. Worried my levels are dropping again :( xx


----------



## Kat S

mwaah said:


> i got my 1st betas back today 113 at 15 dpo. I'm a bit worried as i got 2-3 weeks on a digi at 14 dpo and it says you only get 2-3 at 200+. Worried my levels are dropping again :( xx

Mwaah, I'd only worry if the doc is unhappy. You might not be as far along as you think, and so the levels are lower. I hope that's the case and that you have a healthy, sticky bean!


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, have an appointment on Friday to get a blood test to confirm pregnancy and have a look at my hcg levels. Hope to get my follow up on Monday..... we'll see what my numbers are. Fingers crossed!


----------



## vietmamsie

akilgore2012 said:


> Congratulations on all the new BFPs!! I'm super excited for all of us!! I tested again this morning and it was still a faint line but visible none the less. So 3 faint positive tests for me the past three mornings!
> 
> I work in a medical facility so I'm going to take one more urine hcg and then BEG them to run my blood!

I've taken tests everyday since 10dpo.... that's 6 days so far! I think its time I put away my thermometer and stop testing! Its going to drive me mad! I'm really obsessing over the fact that my tests are still lighter than the control line. While they got way darker over 10dpo to 13dpo, they have just stayed about the same since then. I guess my doctors visit on Friday will clear it all up and I'll start to have an idea if this is a viable pregnancy or not.


----------



## akilgore2012

Well I just don't know about this. I had my blood drawn and my number was at 22 miu. So I called the OB/GYN and she said to have it drawn again on Friday to see if it doubles. She said most likely I am just very early and the second test will be able to tell them more. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Tigger1723

Hi Ladies,

I am so nervous I cannot get in to be seen until 1/9!!! I got my first faint BFP on 12/20. UGH. I want to know my due date. I am anticipating 9/1 or 9/2 based on my ovulation date and last period. DH and I have taken so many tests. Even yesterday he made me take another to make sure it was still positive. He is so cute. It showed up super fast and super dark and the digital turned our Pregnant again!

I am feeling:
- nausea
- foods taste bad
- veggie cravings
- exhaustion
- sore boobs
- frequent urination ( but I also know I have a smaller bladder- plus being super petite doesn't help)
- headaches

On a side note. DH was cooking breakfast and I didn't think we could have sausage/hot dogs. Does anyone know if we can eat sausage/ hot dogs?

Also, what is the average weight gain per trimester/ pregnancy. I am small and a bit worried. This is my first pregnancy and I am 5'6 and 105LBS. Advice to stay healthy would be appreciated? 

I also am hoping to maintain a 3 day 30 minute work out as long as I can!! Anyone else?


----------



## Kat S

Tigger1723 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am so nervous I cannot get in to be seen until 1/9!!! I got my first faint BFP on 12/20. UGH. I want to know my due date. I am anticipating 9/1 or 9/2 based on my ovulation date and last period. DH and I have taken so many tests. Even yesterday he made me take another to make sure it was still positive. He is so cute. It showed up super fast and super dark and the digital turned our Pregnant again!
> 
> I am feeling:
> - nausea
> - foods taste bad
> - veggie cravings
> - exhaustion
> - sore boobs
> - frequent urination ( but I also know I have a smaller bladder- plus being super petite doesn't help)
> - headaches
> 
> On a side note. DH was cooking breakfast and I didn't think we could have sausage/hot dogs. Does anyone know if we can eat sausage/ hot dogs?
> 
> Also, what is the average weight gain per trimester/ pregnancy. I am small and a bit worried. This is my first pregnancy and I am 5'6 and 105LBS. Advice to stay healthy would be appreciated?
> 
> I also am hoping to maintain a 3 day 30 minute work out as long as I can!! Anyone else?

Congratulations!!!

I read NO hot dogs, deli meat, or soft cheeses. Not sure about sausage. Ask Google!


----------



## MrsLQ

pretty sure sausages are ok if well cooked x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Ladies, I actually have a question about food we can eat. So, I have heard no soft cheeses because they are likely to be unpasteurized. I've read on some sites that it is ok to eat soft cheeses that have been pasteurized and on some other sites to avoid soft cheeses altogether. Thoughts?? I miss feta sprinkled over my salads and roasted beets!


----------



## Calibeachbum

Gwenylovey said:


> Ladies, I actually have a question about food we can eat. So, I have heard no soft cheeses because they are likely to be unpasteurized. I've read on some sites that it is ok to eat soft cheeses that have been pasteurized and on some other sites to avoid soft cheeses altogether. Thoughts?? I miss feta sprinkled over my salads and roasted beets!

Pasteurized is fine from what I have been told. So bummed I have to give up my raw milk and deli meat, but it will be worth it.

Congrats to all the BfP!


----------



## Beccagal

I'm out ladies as of 1/1/13 :angel:

Hope you all have a H&H 9 months! :) 
Take care and god bless!


----------



## Evansangel

Oh no :(

Hug beccagal x


----------



## Emmy1987

Beccagal said:


> I'm out ladies as of 1/1/13 :angel:
> 
> Hope you all have a H&H 9 months! :)
> Take care and god bless!

:hugs: so sorry!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Becca, so sorry to hear this :hugs: hope you take some time for yourself!


----------



## Calibeachbum

Becca I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

Beccagal said:


> I'm out ladies as of 1/1/13 :angel:
> 
> Hope you all have a H&H 9 months! :)
> Take care and god bless!

I'm really sorry hun! Take care of yourself. X X


----------



## stargazer01

Beccagal said:


> I'm out ladies as of 1/1/13 :angel:
> 
> Hope you all have a H&H 9 months! :)
> Take care and god bless!

:hugs:
So sorry!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I am joining you guys. I thought I was further along than I am, but first ultrasound showed me at 4 weeks and 3 days on Monday and that my due date is September 6th, 2013. They called me today to tell me they saw a subchorionic hemmorhage on the ultrasound and told me not to worry too much because it's a fairly common thing to happen to women, but that they needed to do a second ultrasound on the 11th to make absolutely certain that everything is okay. I also went to the doctor for nausea today (we were so sure it was morning sickness, but it started getting pretty bad so I wanted to double check) and they gave me medicine to tide me over for the night, but had a pretty unsure diagnosis. I actually puked right before my ultrasound on Monday when I got off the bus and right after dinner with my fiance's Uncle and Aunt on Sunday and a couple of more times :(, but am feeling better from the medicine. They are limiting my diet though. They said no chocolate!!! I can only drink clear drinks too (Sprite, water, clear Gatorade).


----------



## BigM

I'm sorry too Bec.


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh no! So sorry becca!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Beccagal said:


> I'm out ladies as of 1/1/13 :angel:
> 
> Hope you all have a H&H 9 months! :)
> Take care and god bless!

I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## lovelyb

Sorry Baccagal :hugs:


----------



## Brightstarshi

:( Becca,so very sorry ((HUGS)))xxx


----------



## lizard148

I have a new question for you all,

I am trying to find an OB doctor. I live in a small town, and the closest clinic that would have an actual OB / GYN is an hour away. Most people who live in my area go to a family practice doctor, rather than an actual OB to have their baby delivered. I would feel more comfortable with an OB / GYN during delivery, just in case there are complications, but I don't know if I want to drive an hour when I am having a baby. 

What are your thoughts on this? Are you going to an OB / GYN, family doctor, or midwife for your prenatal appointments and delivery? Thanks!!


----------



## Lallie81

So, so sorry Beccagal :hugs:



Evansangel said:


> I hope it means everything is stretching out ready and nothing to bad.
> I'm so impatient, i really want to be further on so i can have my scan.
> 
> I go back to college this week so hopefully that will speed everything up for me. I have a project to do and then do a presentation on it, so i am hoping that takes up my thinking time.
> 
> Its my birthday a few days before my scan as well, im going to London to see the phantom of the opera. My dad paid for the best seats in the house (4 rows from the stage), so i am very excited!:happydance:
> 
> I have managed to work out a quick way of doing the list on my iPad, so when the kids go to bed i do it then. Thats why i keep putting a post up saying i have done up to a certain point. Its for my reference, i know that any posts after mine haven't been done. I love lists. :blush:

I used to be in Phantom of the Opera (My character was Meg), I am sure you will love it! Are you going with your dad or your DH/SO? 

I love love love writing lists too....and spreadsheets!!:dohh: Just makes everything nice and organised- how I need it!

Gwenylovey- how are you doing? When do you have a scan? I wonder if we will still be due date buddies after they have "dated" us?!!

L
x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> So, so sorry Beccagal :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> I hope it means everything is stretching out ready and nothing to bad.
> I'm so impatient, i really want to be further on so i can have my scan.
> 
> I go back to college this week so hopefully that will speed everything up for me. I have a project to do and then do a presentation on it, so i am hoping that takes up my thinking time.
> 
> Its my birthday a few days before my scan as well, im going to London to see the phantom of the opera. My dad paid for the best seats in the house (4 rows from the stage), so i am very excited!:happydance:
> 
> I have managed to work out a quick way of doing the list on my iPad, so when the kids go to bed i do it then. Thats why i keep putting a post up saying i have done up to a certain point. Its for my reference, i know that any posts after mine haven't been done. I love lists. :blush:
> 
> I used to be in Phantom of the Opera (My character was Meg), I am sure you will love it! Are you going with your dad or your DH/SO?
> 
> I love love love writing lists too....and spreadsheets!!:dohh: Just makes everything nice and organised- how I need it!
> 
> Gwenylovey- how are you doing? When do you have a scan? I wonder if we will still be due date buddies after they have "dated" us?!!
> 
> L
> xClick to expand...

Lallie, how cool that you were in Phantom! I love musicals, but have never seen that one although I'm sure I will at some point since its my husband's favorite! I'm doing ok, just sore bbs and feeling very tired. Little hints of nausea but it is so mild I don't even know if it's real or if I'm making it all up! My scan is January 9th, a week from today and I'm so nervous!! Ill be 6w3d and I hope we will still be due date buddies :) how are you feeling and when is your scan?


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Gweny, same symptoms here!! BBs are HHHUUUGGGEEE and so so painful and tired, very tired. Falling asleep at about 8pm on the sofa and then waking up at midnight and going upstairs for another 7 hours or so. I used to sleep a maximum of 7 hours so this is really new for me! 
Agree with the nausea, sometimes I find myself (in my head) saying, oohhh I'm nauseous but then not being sure if I really am or not :dohh:

I have a scan on Saturday, 5w5d according to LMP but that's to put mine and dr's mind at ease that it's not ectopic- we are not expecting to see much just hoping for a sac in the right place! I reckon our dates will change and then eventually go back to what we first thought at a later date...

Take care,
L
x


----------



## thisisme

Rachelle351 said:


> Mrs.Mcguin said:
> 
> 
> We took a test with an IC on Xmas eve which was 8 dpo and there was a faint bfp! I woke up this morning and I just got scared that I woke up with no symptoms...so my husband and I went to the store and got two FRER tests. Came home and originally planned on waiting to get more concentrated pee because I had went to the bathroom several times that morning...but I couldn't wait! Took the test and the line came up so strong! I'm 10 dpo today and couldn't believe how strong it was so early! I just can't believe that I'm pregnant..it's so amazing and so overwhelming in a great way.
> 
> As for my due date...if I go by my last period..I would be due on September 11th...but by when I think I ovulated..it's sept 9th..which is my daughters birthday.
> 
> How cool would that be to have your kids born on the same day!?!?!?!?! (they probably wouldn't think so, but still pretty cool!)Click to expand...

i,d have to disagree lol i have 2 born a day apart its a nightmare but that could be as they are 3 weeks from xmas!! lol

AFM i got my BFP on new years after nearly 4 yrs of TTC this will be #3 :) not 100% sure when due as lsst AF was 29th OCT but i kmow imnot thst far, im between 2.5 anr 6 weeks. ive had sore boobs for about a week and nausea last 2 days!!! so excited snd scared xxx


----------



## Evansangel

Lallie81 said:


> I used to be in Phantom of the Opera (My character was Meg), I am sure you will love it! Are you going with your dad or your DH/SO?
> 
> I love love love writing lists too....and spreadsheets!!:dohh: Just makes everything nice and organised- how I need it!
> 
> Gwenylovey- how are you doing? When do you have a scan? I wonder if we will still be due date buddies after they have "dated" us?!!
> 
> L
> x

Really? Wow! I would love to be in a musical, but my singing skills are not so good :haha:

I'm going with my Dad, DH refuses to go. He doesn't understand why they sing what they could just say....](*,)


----------



## BigM

Ok, this place is huge and I'm really struggling to not be lost. I'd like to join you ladies if I may. So far I'm due Sept 3rd. I went in for beta levels yesterday and have an appointment today for "confirmation". I will probably go in tomorrow for more blood and will be having an US soon to make sure my bean is "in the pot". Hehe


----------



## MrsLQ

Hello BigM and welcome!! 
Lets hope you get your beta results swiftly : )


----------



## jadesh101

Evansangel said:


> Lets chat!
> 
> I am due 4th September, that's going from the date I know I ovulated.
> I got my bfp at 9dpo and tested everyday until today (12dpo) when I got a :bfp: on a digital test.
> 
> How are you feeling?
> I am knackered, no energy, dizzy and I feel sick when I haven't eaten.
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Due Due List
> 
> September 2013 babies!
> 
> September 1st*
> Rachelle351
> Jdcurly
> Mrs.Moose
> stargazer01
> Gwenylovey
> Lallie81
> 
> *September 2nd*
> MommieofII
> mummytochloe
> 3athena3
> JLMC
> vicky125
> 
> *September 3rd*
> Pink Petals
> PinkEmily
> savannah2b
> louise1302
> Tigger1723
> keepingsecret
> GFgirl
> BigM
> 
> *September 4th*
> Evansangel
> lovelyb
> LockandKey
> nico82
> doddy0402
> Manda2012
> 
> *September 5th*
> missangie
> khaleesi
> karenh24
> lizard148
> 
> *September 6th*
> Marie_Sims
> Mrs.Maryland
> Scholesy
> 
> *September 7th*
> Jessica0907
> Mumma2011
> 
> * September 8th *
> mwaah
> cheyyenne
> 
> *September 9th*
> Mrs.Mcguin (or the 11th)
> AnakeRose
> vietmamsie
> Brightstarshi
> Calibeachbum
> 
> * September 10th *
> gbnf
> 
> * September 11th *
> hersheypomchi
> 
> * September 12th *
> 
> * September 13th *
> 
> * September 14th *
> 
> * September 15th *
> 
> * September 16th *
> SteffyRae

:bfp: yesterday doc confirmed today and thinks I am due 4th x


----------



## akilgore2012

Welcome BigM and thisisme, and congrats!!


----------



## MrsLQ

Hey don't think I am on the list I am due the 9th or 11th too: )


----------



## Kat S

I think I must not have shared my unofficial due date when I joined this thread. According to charts, I should be due September 6th or 7th. Thanks!


----------



## karenh

I got my BFP yesterday! Six years coming! I am still in shock. Projected due date based on first day of last period is September 10th!


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats Karen!!


----------



## missangie

15dpo beta was 256. I went in at 18dpo also but they havent posted those results (they JUST posted the 15dpo ones) I see my dr tomorrow


----------



## Tigger1723

Congrats everyone! Woohoo I am going crazy until my appointment:) I just want to make sure my levels are okay. I feel okay today, slight nausea....but overall pretty good!


----------



## Gwenylovey

missangie said:


> 15dpo beta was 256. I went in at 18dpo also but they havent posted those results (they JUST posted the 15dpo ones) I see my dr tomorrow

That's a great beta for 15 dpo!! Looking good:happydance: Keep us posted on your 18 dpo number!


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all the new BFPs! :)

I think the list is updated. If its wrong I'm sorry, I'm very tired at the moment :(
Just give me a nudge and I'll do it properly. :)

I was worried today that my nipples stopped being sore (my only real symptom) so I pinched them. I was wrong, they are still sore :haha:


----------



## MadamRose

I had beta's done monday and wednesday they were 1851 at around 5+0 and 2982 at 5+2


----------



## karenh

Evansangel said:


> Congrats on all the new BFPs! :)
> 
> I think the list is updated. If its wrong I'm sorry, I'm very tired at the moment :(
> Just give me a nudge and I'll do it properly. :)
> 
> I was worried today that my nipples stopped being sore (my only real symptom) so I pinched them. I was wrong, they are still sore :haha:

You are so cute!


----------



## jaystiN1

Hi everyone, so many bfp's what a lucky month dec must have been, can i be added too i'm due sept 8th, got my bfp on boxing day, this will be number 3 for us. Looking forward to a happy and healthy 9 months with you ladies x


----------



## stargazer01

Congrats to the new bfp's! :D


----------



## missangie

Gwenylovey said:


> missangie said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo beta was 256. I went in at 18dpo also but they havent posted those results (they JUST posted the 15dpo ones) I see my dr tomorrow
> 
> That's a great beta for 15 dpo!! Looking good:happydance: Keep us posted on your 18 dpo number!Click to expand...

Thanks, Im dying to know what the results are. I forgot how much I hate early pregnancy because I worry SO much!


----------



## 3athena3

Congrats to everyone on their BFP's! 

I wish the 15th would hurry up and get here. Dr appnt and ultrasound. Dr's office didn't mention anything about betas so I'm really hoping everything is OK.

TMI alert! I am still having quite a bit of creamy CM. Expected it to stop by now. By my calculations I 'm 5w+3d and can't remember if it happened with DS or not. Anyone have any ideas? Is it normal?


----------



## MadamRose

3athena3 said:


> Congrats to everyone on their BFP's!
> 
> I wish the 15th would hurry up and get here. Dr appnt and ultrasound. Dr's office didn't mention anything about betas so I'm really hoping everything is OK.
> 
> TMI alert! I am still having quite a bit of creamy CM. Expected it to stop by now. By my calculations I 'm 5w+3d and can't remember if it happened with DS or not. Anyone have any ideas? Is it normal?

Increase CM is really common


----------



## karenh

This is my first, and now that I am pregnant I feel as though I don't know anything anymore. I will probably have a lot of questions. I asked my sister that has two kids how pregnancy affects cervical mucus. She said there isn't any, it dries up. I didn't say anything, but I freaked out a little bit because I have definitely not "dried up". I guess this is normal since I am not the only one?


----------



## Calibeachbum

I went in to get my blood drawn to check my HCG, Can't wait to see the results! I have to go back on Saturday. My obgyn wants me to come back in 2 weeks for an ultrasound. Do you think that would be to early to see anything? Heartbeat? Omg it's finally sinking in!


----------



## MadamRose

karenh said:


> This is my first, and now that I am pregnant I feel as though I don't know anything anymore. I will probably have a lot of questions. I asked my sister that has two kids how pregnancy affects cervical mucus. She said there isn't any, it dries up. I didn't say anything, but I freaked out a little bit because I have definitely not "dried up". I guess this is normal since I am not the only one?

One of the reasons i tested was increased cm, i normal go dry when af is due (sorry if tmi) and this time there was loads


----------



## lovelyb

Calibeachbum said:


> I went in to get my blood drawn to check my HCG, Can't wait to see the results! I have to go back on Saturday. My obgyn wants me to come back in 2 weeks for an ultrasound. Do you think that would be to early to see anything? Heartbeat? Omg it's finally sinking in!

I have my first appt next thur. I'll be approx 6w+1d. According to google a heart beat can be seen as early a 5 1/2 weeks. I'm crossing everything I have that we'll see something on our scan. FX for you too :thumbup:


----------



## doddy0402

Earliest I've seen a heartbeat was 6wk3days but they did warn me before they started that it was still early so might not see it. Fingers crossed you will! X


----------



## Brightstarshi

with my 3rd pregnancy I saw my babys heart beat at 5 weeks :)


----------



## jennilou85

Hi ladies got my 1st bfp NY eve (9 dpo) and Bfp on FRER digital last night (11 dpo). Still sinking in, can't believe it. Got doc appointment on Wed  my EDD is 13th September 2013, can I join with u all? Cc


----------



## lovelyb

Congrats jennilou85 and welcome :hi:


----------



## Calibeachbum

lovelyb said:


> Calibeachbum said:
> 
> 
> I went in to get my blood drawn to check my HCG, Can't wait to see the results! I have to go back on Saturday. My obgyn wants me to come back in 2 weeks for an ultrasound. Do you think that would be to early to see anything? Heartbeat? Omg it's finally sinking in!
> 
> I have my first appt next thur. I'll be approx 6w+1d. According to google a heart beat can be seen as early a 5 1/2 weeks. I'm crossing everything I have that we'll see something on our scan. FX for you too :thumbup:Click to expand...


I hope so I'm crossing everything too! Lol


----------



## Calibeachbum

Congrats jennilou85, that is when I got my BFP too, I was 13 dpo.


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats on so many BFPs! Welcome!

AFM, my boobs are still tender and I have a ton of CM. It's kind of gross, so i have to wear a pantie liner if I don't want to have to change my underwear several times a day.:wacko: I also have some very mild cramps from time to time, but nothing to write home about. I have a doctors appointment today (18dpo) and hope to have a blood test to see my hcg levels and and ultrasound to check if this ectopic. Do you think I'll be able to get a peek at the bean so early? I'm only 4+4.

How is everyone's nutrition? We're a pretty healthy household, and I have just amped up the amount of veg and goodies we're eating. I have a green smoothie each morning, a serving of fish every other day (low mercury content fish! Don't worry!) an egg a day, lots for veg, fruit, and beans. I'm a vegetarian so I have to watch my protein. I know you don't have to make the 65g of protein goal until the 2nd trimester, but I need to start getting in the habit of eating more now! I really have to make an effort to get more.


----------



## Beth04

I got my BFP yesterday and my estimated due date is Sept. 8! I am over the moon as DH and I have been trying for almost 3.5 years. This is my first BFP and I will have my blood test completed tomorrow and have my first appointment with my OB next Thursday (he wanted me in quickly as we have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility). I am still in disbelief but so excited! :happydance:


----------



## lovelyb

I'm a vegetarian as well and struggle with eating healthy. I have a huge sweet tooth. Since I got my bfp, I have been really trying to eat a lot healthier. So far so good.... I've only had one nibble of chocolate today :blush:


----------



## Calibeachbum

I eat pretty healthy, although I had to pick up a Reece's today when I purchased my groceries whoops... I like to juice but I heard to much vitamin a is toxic and can cause miscarriage etc.

Beth Conrats! DH and I have been trying for 3 years, I have endo. It's been a long journey.


----------



## Brightstarshi

im a vegi:)I like to eat in the middle,you know not over healthy but not over unhealthy,middle path is good for me x

oh tonight I took off my bra to get in the bath and my ( O Y O ) were so heavy with blue veins,yey :)


----------



## marie_sims

Beth04 said:


> I got my BFP yesterday and my estimated due date is Sept. 8! I am over the moon as DH and I have been trying for almost 3.5 years. This is my first BFP and I will have my blood test completed tomorrow and have my first appointment with my OB next Thursday (he wanted me in quickly as we have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility). I am still in disbelief but so excited! :happydance:

Congrats...My first appointment with my OB is also next Thursday. :happydance:


----------



## marie_sims

Symptom updates for me:

I keep getting cramps always at midnight...I don't know why :shrug: I read online it means the uterus is stretching. I have no bleeding and feel fine during most of the day. However, my sense of smell seem to have heighten a lot today...the stuff that use to never bother me...now grosses me out. I loath the smell and taste of popcorn and orange juice :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Calibeachbum said:


> I eat pretty healthy, although I had to pick up a Reece's today when I purchased my groceries whoops... I like to juice but I heard to much vitamin a is toxic and can cause miscarriage etc.
> 
> Beth Conrats! DH and I have been trying for 3 years, I have endo. It's been a long journey.

From what I understand Vitamin A is totally fine as long as it comes from veg such as sweet potatoes and leafy greens (beta-carotene). It's the kind of vitamin A that comes from Liver, eggs, milk and cheese (retinol) that can cause problems.


----------



## Calibeachbum

Vietmamsie thanks that's peace of mine. I loooove juicing carrots and my kale!


----------



## MadamRose

I get my rescan is a week today. I really want it to come round really quick at the same time i don't want it as i am scared things won't be as it should be.


----------



## wang

Hi Gals, i hope i can join too. We got a positive on 30th of Dec, completely un-expected. After a MC 3 years ago at 7 weeks, this is the first time we got succesfull since! 

I am due September the 8th, i just pray everything goes well. bit of cramps, bit of nausea and sore breast.

I hope i can get a scan soon! goodluck to you all :)


----------



## Evansangel

Morning everyone. I am so tired :(
It's 10am and I just want to go back to bed. Probably didnt help that Alfie refused to sleep until 11pm last night, he just cried :(

I need him to be in a proper routine before this baby comes.

List updated :)


----------



## vicky125

It's night here and I'm off soon. Haha just updating with doctors appointment results. My betas from 5+0 were 2684 :) not as high as my previous pregnancies but still within normal ranges :) I have a referral sent to myidwife and a referral for my ultrasound on Monday :) can somebody please fast forward the weekend :)


----------



## MadamRose

vicky125 said:


> It's night here and I'm off soon. Haha just updating with doctors appointment results. My betas from 5+0 were 2684 :) not as high as my previous pregnancies but still within normal ranges :) I have a referral sent to myidwife and a referral for my ultrasound on Monday :) can somebody please fast forward the weekend :)

I want someone to fast forward the whole week to come, my scan is next friday at 10.20 and can't come soon enough 

wonderful hcg levels :D


----------



## Brightstarshi

Good day to you everyone.These symptoms of today are getting stronger as the day progresses,I feel especially sensitive today.some cramping,feeling sickly,so very tired,but so excited to be pregnant again,so very grateful,I intend on embracing every moment.

good luck everyone x


----------



## karenh

I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?


----------



## Evansangel

I've got an emergency doctors appointment at 16:20. The cramping I felt a few days ago on the right side of my uterus is still there but it's a sharp stabbing pain now, I feel sick and dizzy.
I called EPU, but they won't see me until I have seen a GP first.


----------



## klcuk3

Hi can I join please am due 9th sept atm until a scan says otherwise x


----------



## karenh

Evansangel said:


> I've got an emergency doctors appointment at 16:20. The cramping I felt a few days ago on the right side of my uterus is still there but it's a sharp stabbing pain now, I feel sick and dizzy.
> I called EPU, but they won't see me until I have seen a GP first.

I am so sorry. Good luck at your appointment. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh no evansangel and karen. Thinking of you and crossing fingers for good news soon xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Evansangel and karenh - hoping for the best for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## Evansangel

Thank you :)

Lallie, I notice I'm your sig you've had an ectopic. What were your symptoms? x


----------



## Lallie81

Well I didn't even know I was pregnant, just started bleeding mid cycle...dr first thought it was ovulation bleeding! The scan showed it and I was lucky that my body dealt with it itself. I bled for almost a whole month though. Also my hcg levels weren't rising fast enough.
How many hours away is 16.20? (Not sure of time difference to think of you during your appt)


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, so I went to my appointment today and it was really awful. First off, I'm seeing a different doctor and she was strange and hard to understand. She was really weirded out that I knew when I Ovulated and thought it was bazaar that I temp. She was really rude when I laughed telling her I had already taken about 30 urine tests. She told me that you only need to take one to find out if your pregnant or not. And looked at me like I was crazy for taking so many (maybe I am?) 

I brushed it the whole bad vibe I got from her as her English just not being so great, but then it got worse when we did the ultrasound. Basically she couldn't find ANYTHING. I know it's really early, So i wasn't that surprised, but she basically accused me never getting a positive test in the first place. She actually said to me, "you know there has to be two lines for it to be positive, was there one or two lines?" She told me I wasn't pregnant, then I said maybe it was just too early to tell at 4 weeks. She then said that I was actually 6 weeks and since there was nothing there I wasn't pregnant. Even though she had all my dates, she didn't bother to do the simple math that I am only 4 weeks along. It was all really strange and weird and uncomfortable. She agreed to do the Beta blood work and said she would call me tomorrow with the results. I immediately asked if we could schedule blood work for monday and she said that we would have to wait to see what the results are.. basically she doesn't believe me that I'm pregnant.

I don't really know what to day, I'm sort of speechless after the whole thing. This is the top maternity hospital in our city and I was so surprised about the service. My husband said that once we know whats what we can have a look around at other hospitals or I can go back to the head doctor of the hospital (he treated me after my miscarriage and while about 5 times the price as a local doctor, he's about 100 times better)

Sorry for the rant, but just had to get it all off my chest. Who knows if I'm pregnant or not at this point, my own doctor doesn't believe me. I can't wait to get my bloods back tomorrow and prove her wrong. From what I've read on line, its totally normal to not see anything at 4+4, so I'm really hoping that everything is ok in there and my little tadpole is just a slow grower.

Thanks to anyone who made it through this novel.


----------



## Lallie81

That's shocking vietmamsie, really hope you can prove her wrong!! Definitely start looking for someone else if you can xx


----------



## MrsLQ

wow, her attitude is disgusting


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies. well this morning i did a digi clearblue it came up pregnant 3+ weeks which is further than i thought could explain the nausea lol x


----------



## vietmamsie

reading up and looking at a lot of different ultrasound pictures, I think she just didn't look hard enough. She didn't take very long in there, and may have over looked it... I don't know. Just hoping my bloods are good!


----------



## MadamRose

evansangel hope all is ok 

vietmamsie how many weeks are you i had a scan at 5+2 and you could only just see gestational sac x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Evansangel said:


> I've got an emergency doctors appointment at 16:20. The cramping I felt a few days ago on the right side of my uterus is still there but it's a sharp stabbing pain now, I feel sick and dizzy.
> I called EPU, but they won't see me until I have seen a GP first.

Evansangel, hope that all is ok! Keeping my fingers crossed and please keep us updated.



vietmamsie said:


> Ok, so I went to my appointment today and it was really awful. First off, I'm seeing a different doctor and she was strange and hard to understand. She was really weirded out that I knew when I Ovulated and thought it was bazaar that I temp. She was really rude when I laughed telling her I had already taken about 30 urine tests. She told me that you only need to take one to find out if your pregnant or not. And looked at me like I was crazy for taking so many (maybe I am?)
> 
> I brushed it the whole bad vibe I got from her as her English just not being so great, but then it got worse when we did the ultrasound. Basically she couldn't find ANYTHING. I know it's really early, So i wasn't that surprised, but she basically accused me never getting a positive test in the first place. She actually said to me, "you know there has to be two lines for it to be positive, was there one or two lines?" She told me I wasn't pregnant, then I said maybe it was just too early to tell at 4 weeks. She then said that I was actually 6 weeks and since there was nothing there I wasn't pregnant. Even though she had all my dates, she didn't bother to do the simple math that I am only 4 weeks along. It was all really strange and weird and uncomfortable. She agreed to do the Beta blood work and said she would call me tomorrow with the results. I immediately asked if we could schedule blood work for monday and she said that we would have to wait to see what the results are.. basically she doesn't believe me that I'm pregnant.
> 
> I don't really know what to day, I'm sort of speechless after the whole thing. This is the top maternity hospital in our city and I was so surprised about the service. My husband said that once we know whats what we can have a look around at other hospitals or I can go back to the head doctor of the hospital (he treated me after my miscarriage and while about 5 times the price as a local doctor, he's about 100 times better)
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but just had to get it all off my chest. Who knows if I'm pregnant or not at this point, my own doctor doesn't believe me. I can't wait to get my bloods back tomorrow and prove her wrong. From what I've read on line, its totally normal to not see anything at 4+4, so I'm really hoping that everything is ok in there and my little tadpole is just a slow grower.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who made it through this novel.

Vietmamsie, I cannot believe that OB!! Completely unacceptable...I agree that it is time to look elsewhere. Hope your betas bring good news!


----------



## karenh

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, so I went to my appointment today and it was really awful. First off, I'm seeing a different doctor and she was strange and hard to understand. She was really weirded out that I knew when I Ovulated and thought it was bazaar that I temp. She was really rude when I laughed telling her I had already taken about 30 urine tests. She told me that you only need to take one to find out if your pregnant or not. And looked at me like I was crazy for taking so many (maybe I am?)
> 
> I brushed it the whole bad vibe I got from her as her English just not being so great, but then it got worse when we did the ultrasound. Basically she couldn't find ANYTHING. I know it's really early, So i wasn't that surprised, but she basically accused me never getting a positive test in the first place. She actually said to me, "you know there has to be two lines for it to be positive, was there one or two lines?" She told me I wasn't pregnant, then I said maybe it was just too early to tell at 4 weeks. She then said that I was actually 6 weeks and since there was nothing there I wasn't pregnant. Even though she had all my dates, she didn't bother to do the simple math that I am only 4 weeks along. It was all really strange and weird and uncomfortable. She agreed to do the Beta blood work and said she would call me tomorrow with the results. I immediately asked if we could schedule blood work for monday and she said that we would have to wait to see what the results are.. basically she doesn't believe me that I'm pregnant.
> 
> I don't really know what to day, I'm sort of speechless after the whole thing. This is the top maternity hospital in our city and I was so surprised about the service. My husband said that once we know whats what we can have a look around at other hospitals or I can go back to the head doctor of the hospital (he treated me after my miscarriage and while about 5 times the price as a local doctor, he's about 100 times better)
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but just had to get it all off my chest. Who knows if I'm pregnant or not at this point, my own doctor doesn't believe me. I can't wait to get my bloods back tomorrow and prove her wrong. From what I've read on line, its totally normal to not see anything at 4+4, so I'm really hoping that everything is ok in there and my little tadpole is just a slow grower.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who made it through this novel.

Oh my gosh, I would be so mad! Change doctors! I hope your numbers come back outstanding tomorrow.


----------



## ChaiTea

September 4 for me, but it might change due to irregular periods and wonky ovulation times after recovering from an ectopic. An ultrasound will be the judge! Might be a little further into the month.

September has always been the longest most boring month to me... If all goes well, it will end up being my favorite!


----------



## Kat S

Vietmamsie, your doctor was very unprofessional and very rude to treat you that way! I myself have taken 8 hpt's and everyone at my fertility office thought that was adorable because they know it means I'm so happy and excited. I'm so sorry she had zero bedside manner and made you so uncomfortable. Good luck!!


----------



## Kat S

Evansangel said:


> I've got an emergency doctors appointment at 16:20. The cramping I felt a few days ago on the right side of my uterus is still there but it's a sharp stabbing pain now, I feel sick and dizzy.
> I called EPU, but they won't see me until I have seen a GP first.

Oh no! Hoping it turns out to be nothing at all! Good luck!!


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?

I read that those Frer's are so sensitive that if you don't pee on them just right and for only 5 seconds and don't put the cap back on at just the right angle...it can be wonky. Don't worry quite yet. AND don't let the hcg levels scare you, either. I just went through that, apparently for nothing (more on that later). We ladies don't always seem to follow the hcg "rules"!!


----------



## klcuk3

Oh my viet that doctor was truly shocking you must change if you can x I'm 4+4 weeks too x 

Evansangel how was your appt? 
Karenh did u get your numbers back?

Afm my symptoms are stepping up....I feel sick all day whether eating or not. Boobs are throbbing, very tired and weeing for england x taking it as good signs and not complaining as this pregnancy is very wanted x


----------



## WantaBelly

I ovulated on Dec. 26th. Got my first bfp around 6-7dpo. My due date based off LMP is 9/20. The exact same due date I had with my youngest last year and she was born 8/29, this will be our 9th child. We have 2 :blue: ages 17 1/2 & 2 and 6 :pink: ages 16 1/2, 14 1/2, 13, 12, 15 months and 4 months. I am here cautiously as I have had a couple of miscarriages in my past. Heres to Happy & Healthy 280 days Ladies!!


----------



## karenh

klcuk3 said:


> Oh my viet that doctor was truly shocking you must change if you can x I'm 4+4 weeks too x
> 
> Evansangel how was your appt?
> Karenh did u get your numbers back?
> 
> Afm my symptoms are stepping up....I feel sick all day whether eating or not. Boobs are throbbing, very tired and weeing for england x taking it as good signs and not complaining as this pregnancy is very wanted x

My appointment isn't until just over four hours from now. I don't know if I am going to make it. Thank you everyone for you advice and supports. I am feeling much better now and going to try and be patient and not a crazy person.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?
> 
> I read that those Frer's are so sensitive that if you don't pee on them just right and for only 5 seconds and don't put the cap back on at just the right angle...it can be wonky. Don't worry quite yet. AND don't let the hcg levels scare you, either. I just went through that, apparently for nothing (more on that later). We ladies don't always seem to follow the hcg "rules"!!Click to expand...

Thank you! You are always such a big help. I enjoyed going through our infertility struggles together and am overjoyed to get to do our pregnancys now.


----------



## lovelyb

karenh said:


> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?

Got my fx for you, hope your beta comes back nice and high :hugs:



Evansangel said:


> I've got an emergency doctors appointment at 16:20. The cramping I felt a few days ago on the right side of my uterus is still there but it's a sharp stabbing pain now, I feel sick and dizzy.
> I called EPU, but they won't see me until I have seen a GP first.

Good luck at your appointment today :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> Ok, so I went to my appointment today and it was really awful. First off, I'm seeing a different doctor and she was strange and hard to understand. She was really weirded out that I knew when I Ovulated and thought it was bazaar that I temp. She was really rude when I laughed telling her I had already taken about 30 urine tests. She told me that you only need to take one to find out if your pregnant or not. And looked at me like I was crazy for taking so many (maybe I am?)
> 
> I brushed it the whole bad vibe I got from her as her English just not being so great, but then it got worse when we did the ultrasound. Basically she couldn't find ANYTHING. I know it's really early, So i wasn't that surprised, but she basically accused me never getting a positive test in the first place. She actually said to me, "you know there has to be two lines for it to be positive, was there one or two lines?" She told me I wasn't pregnant, then I said maybe it was just too early to tell at 4 weeks. She then said that I was actually 6 weeks and since there was nothing there I wasn't pregnant. Even though she had all my dates, she didn't bother to do the simple math that I am only 4 weeks along. It was all really strange and weird and uncomfortable. She agreed to do the Beta blood work and said she would call me tomorrow with the results. I immediately asked if we could schedule blood work for monday and she said that we would have to wait to see what the results are.. basically she doesn't believe me that I'm pregnant.
> 
> I don't really know what to day, I'm sort of speechless after the whole thing. This is the top maternity hospital in our city and I was so surprised about the service. My husband said that once we know whats what we can have a look around at other hospitals or I can go back to the head doctor of the hospital (he treated me after my miscarriage and while about 5 times the price as a local doctor, he's about 100 times better)
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but just had to get it all off my chest. Who knows if I'm pregnant or not at this point, my own doctor doesn't believe me. I can't wait to get my bloods back tomorrow and prove her wrong. From what I've read on line, its totally normal to not see anything at 4+4, so I'm really hoping that everything is ok in there and my little tadpole is just a slow grower.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who made it through this novel.

I am in shock right now that a physician would treat you that way... totally unprofessional! I agree with the other ladies, time to find a new OB. The bedside manner of this lady is ridiculous. 
Hoping your beta comes back high tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Evansangel

Hiya,
I had my appointment and GP referred me emergency gynaecology.
I'm here now waiting for a scan.

Will keep you updated x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Evansangel said:


> Hiya,
> I had my appointment and GP referred me emergency gynaecology.
> I'm here now waiting for a scan.
> 
> Will keep you updated x

Good luck, thinking of you!


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck evansangel. Off to bed now as it's pretty late here but hope to read good news in the morning xx


----------



## JLMC

Evansangel said:


> Hiya,
> I had my appointment and GP referred me emergency gynaecology.
> I'm here now waiting for a scan.
> 
> Will keep you updated x

Good luck honey FX xxx


----------



## karenh

Evansangel said:


> Hiya,
> I had my appointment and GP referred me emergency gynaecology.
> I'm here now waiting for a scan.
> 
> Will keep you updated x

I am praying for you. I hope it goes ok.


----------



## akilgore2012

Evansangel and karenh, praying for you both!! I hope everything turns out alright. Positive vibes!!

AFM: I got my second beta done today, 48 hours after the last one and my numbers have more than tripled. They are still low 76.4, but are rising so I'm happy. I have a scan next Friday to determine how far along I am since I haven't had a period since November 6. Keep your fingers crossed this little nugget keeps growing!


----------



## Evansangel

Thank you all, am home now with a pizza hut on the way. All i have had today is a pot noodle and a bar of Galaxy :o

Anyway, all seems ok! Baby is in the right place. At first we could only see a gestational sac, makes sense because i am only 5+2.
He checked my ovaries (which are fine) and then he moved it slightly and BAM there was baby and a yolk sac.

No heartbeat just yet as i am early but they want me back in 10 days for another scan because they can't discharge me until they see a heartbeat.

Here is a photo i took on my phone..
https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r484/KylieValentine/photo1_zpsc89355c4.jpg


----------



## karenh

Evansangel said:


> Thank you all, am home now with a pizza hut on the way. All i have had today is a pot noodle and a bar of Galaxy :o
> 
> Anyway, all seems ok! Baby is in the right place. At first we could only see a gestational sac, makes sense because i am only 5+2.
> He checked my ovaries (which are fine) and then he moved it slightly and BAM there was baby and a yolk sac.
> 
> No heartbeat just yet as i am early but they want me back in 10 days for another scan because they can't discharge me until they see a heartbeat.
> 
> Here is a photo i took on my phone..
> https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r484/KylieValentine/photo1_zpsc89355c4.jpg

That is wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Calibeachbum

I'm sorry you had such an awful experience. I would start looking for a new doctor!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Evansangel said:


> Thank you all, am home now with a pizza hut on the way. All i have had today is a pot noodle and a bar of Galaxy :o
> 
> Anyway, all seems ok! Baby is in the right place. At first we could only see a gestational sac, makes sense because i am only 5+2.
> He checked my ovaries (which are fine) and then he moved it slightly and BAM there was baby and a yolk sac.
> 
> No heartbeat just yet as i am early but they want me back in 10 days for another scan because they can't discharge me until they see a heartbeat.
> 
> Here is a photo i took on my phone..
> https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r484/KylieValentine/photo1_zpsc89355c4.jpg

Fantastic News!!!! So happy to hear it! Pizza hut sounds like an awesome way to celebrate :happydance:


----------



## Calibeachbum

great news, looks like a happy little bean is brewing!


----------



## mwaah

So glad all is ok!! fab picture, congrats xxx


----------



## doddy0402

Evansangel said:


> Thank you all, am home now with a pizza hut on the way. All i have had today is a pot noodle and a bar of Galaxy :o
> 
> Anyway, all seems ok! Baby is in the right place. At first we could only see a gestational sac, makes sense because i am only 5+2.
> He checked my ovaries (which are fine) and then he moved it slightly and BAM there was baby and a yolk sac.
> 
> No heartbeat just yet as i am early but they want me back in 10 days for another scan because they can't discharge me until they see a heartbeat.
> 
> Here is a photo i took on my phone..
> https://i1168.photobucket.com/albums/r484/KylieValentine/photo1_zpsc89355c4.jpg

Aw! Thats brilliant! Hello little beanie! X


----------



## klcuk3

Glad to hear all ok Evansangel and hello to your little bean x


----------



## Evansangel

Im measuring spot on as well, my Gestational sac was 9mm which equals 5 weeks 2 days.


----------



## MadamRose

Evansangel glad all is ok :D


----------



## MrsLQ

Evansangel so happy all is ok xx


----------



## Kiss08

Hi ladies! I'm four weeks along and I estimate my due date to be September 13th. I'm so excited to be pregnant! It's my first. Seems so surreal so far!!


----------



## akilgore2012

How wonderful evansangel!!! Beautiful picture!!


----------



## lovelyb

Yay Evansangel!! Your scan looks great :happydance:


----------



## 3athena3

So glad all is well Evansangel! What a relief it must be to see your little bean just where he/ she should be!


----------



## stargazer01

Love the scan pic! Glad everything is ok! :)


----------



## karenh

my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh no karen! Praying things get better over the weekend!


----------



## Brightstarshi

had a nice diahhorea attack earlier,never had that with any others,there was me asking for a new symptom,I shall be careful of what I am wishing for in the future...

hope all is well,fairly new here so just getting inoto the flow of things,this being my pregnancy after losses,

very excited and grateful

love to all x


----------



## karenh

Brightstarshi said:


> had a nice diahhorea attack earlier,never had that with any others,there was me asking for a new symptom,I shall be careful of what I am wishing for in the future...
> 
> hope all is well,fairly new here so just getting inoto the flow of things,this being my pregnancy after losses,
> 
> very excited and grateful
> 
> love to all x

That is for sure one of my symptoms.


----------



## Calibeachbum

Karenh I hope everything is ok!


----------



## vietmamsie

First of welcome to all the new pregnancies!

Evansangel: your pic looks great! SO excited for you! Just think, in 10 days you'll get to see that little heart beating away!

Karenh: Oh no,:hugs: sending positive energy your way. Hoping those numbers get higher!

AFM, I'm just waiting on the phone call with my Beta results. The evil doctor told me she would call in the afternoon, so keeping busy until then. 

Thank you for all the support, yesterday was pretty upsetting. As for some of your questions, I'm only 4+4.... implantation could have been late, leaving me one or two days behind. I read that many sacs don't show until 5 weeks and that's totally normal. Honestly, she really just had a glance in there for a minute then told me There was no 6 week sac and I wasn't pregnant. 

Keeping my fingers crossed and positive!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Hoping Unisom works for morning sickness, as mine got a bit out of control this week. Anyone have any experiences?


----------



## lovelyb

karenh said:


> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.

Got my FX for you and hoping Monday brings good news :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> First of welcome to all the new pregnancies!
> 
> Evansangel: your pic looks great! SO excited for you! Just think, in 10 days you'll get to see that little heart beating away!
> 
> Karenh: Oh no,:hugs: sending positive energy your way. Hoping those numbers get higher!
> 
> AFM, I'm just waiting on the phone call with my Beta results. The evil doctor told me she would call in the afternoon, so keeping busy until then.
> 
> Thank you for all the support, yesterday was pretty upsetting. As for some of your questions, I'm only 4+4.... implantation could have been late, leaving me one or two days behind. I read that many sacs don't show until 5 weeks and that's totally normal. Honestly, she really just had a glance in there for a minute then told me There was no 6 week sac and I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and positive!

My doctor wanted to hold off on any scans till my beta reached at least 4000. She said you really can't see much until then. Hopefully that's all it is for you. Hope you get the call soon and it's good news :thumbup:


AFM My :holly: are crazy sore, some moderate fatigue and off and on cramping. Just enjoying this mostly symptom free time until the morning sickness kicks in :winkwink: Also I have booked my first scan for next Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## lovelyb

ZoeyKaspian said:


> Hoping Unisom works for morning sickness, as mine got a bit out of control this week. Anyone have any experiences?

Have you tried ginger (Ale, tea or capsules) or Preggie Pops? These are suppose to work pretty good. I've already bought some for when I start feeling :sick: I like to be prepared lol.


----------



## trying4four

Oh, can I join?? :flower:
My due date at the moment is Sept 1.
Not really telling anyone right now as most of my family isn't too happy about us having more, but we're super excited!
A happy and heathy 9 months to you all!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenylovey

karenh said:


> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: Checking betas and waiting for results is so stressful! Hope that Monday brings better news.



vietmamsie said:


> First of welcome to all the new pregnancies!
> 
> Evansangel: your pic looks great! SO excited for you! Just think, in 10 days you'll get to see that little heart beating away!
> 
> Karenh: Oh no,:hugs: sending positive energy your way. Hoping those numbers get higher!
> 
> AFM, I'm just waiting on the phone call with my Beta results. The evil doctor told me she would call in the afternoon, so keeping busy until then.
> 
> Thank you for all the support, yesterday was pretty upsetting. As for some of your questions, I'm only 4+4.... implantation could have been late, leaving me one or two days behind. I read that many sacs don't show until 5 weeks and that's totally normal. Honestly, she really just had a glance in there for a minute then told me There was no 6 week sac and I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed and positive!

Vietmamsie, staying positive is all we can do at this point! The truth is that at this point things are completely out of our hands. I hope that the scan tech/doctor was rushed and that your next appointment will bring better news :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

Glad that everything is okay Evansangel! :flower:
:happydance:


----------



## trying4four

karenh, fingers crossed for a big jump in your numbers :flower::hugs:


----------



## karenh

trying4four said:


> Oh, can I join?? :flower:
> My due date at the moment is Sept 1.
> Not really telling anyone right now as most of my family isn't too happy about us having more, but we're super excited!
> A happy and heathy 9 months to you all!! :thumbup:

Congratulations!


----------



## Lallie81

Welcome and Congratulations to all the new BFP's! :happydance:

Evansangel I am so so happy for you. And thanks for sharing your pic, I hope to have something similar to show after my scan in 2 hours!

Karenh, thinking of you and really hope that you have a nice big jump in numbers on Monday :hugs:

L
x


----------



## MrsLQ

Morning ladies

Congrats on the New BFPs....

Karenh Hope Monday brings good news and bean is just keeping you on your toes : )


----------



## Emmy1987

Karen fingers crossed for Monday :)

Was in the shower this morning, kitchen is next to the bathroom, OH opens fridge, I smell cheesecake......*heave* I want my cheesecake!!!!


----------



## Evansangel

Hugs Karen, I hope that Mondays numbers are very high!

Congrats to the new bfps! You have been added to the list :)

Lallie, good luck for your scan. :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

everythime I go to the fridge,i want to almost be sick,the cheese I used to love now smells disgusting...oh dear!


----------



## RileysMummy

Hi ladies I'm new here. I got my bfp at 2.30pm yesterday, and did another this morning to make sure, I am 4 weeks pregnant, EDD 14th September (2 days before my husband's 30th) :)

I have a 25month old Millicent and an angel baby Riley who was stillborn in 2009. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

RileysMummy said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here. I got my bfp at 2.30pm yesterday, and did another this morning to make sure, I am 4 weeks pregnant, EDD 14th September (2 days before my husband's 30th) :)
> 
> I have a 25month old Millicent and an angel baby Riley who was stillborn in 2009. Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> xxx

congrats hun! That was fast! Xx


----------



## mwaah

Congrats Rileysmummy, you a due less than a week after me :)

Karen, fx for your betas rising on monday xxx


----------



## Kat S

Congrats to all the new :bfp: out there!! I'm so happy to count myself among you all!

OK, so my hcg levels for "4 weeks along" went as follows:

3 weeks 6 days: 192
4 weeks 2 days: 792
4 weeks 4 days: 923 (<--panic ensues, it didn't double!)
4 weeks 6 days: 3,948 (u/s shows a good 7mm gestational sack in my uterine wall just where it should be!) Doc pronounces things are just fine!

I won't go in again until January 14th for my 6 week u/s. Hope we hear a heart beat and see a yolk! Until then, I will enjoy 10 blissful test-free days! :cloud9:


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, getting pretty pissed. The doctor never called me to give me my blood test results as promised. This means I won't hear until monday and probably not get in got my follow up bloods until Tuesday. I think it's time to see a different doctor and file a complaint about this one.

I figure as long as I'm not bleeding I should be fine. If I make it through tomorrow without bleeding than this will be the furthest along I will have gone. fingers crossed. I feel like I should be worried that we didn't see anything in the ultrasound, but I'm not because I'm thinking the doctor (not a lab technician) just didn't know what to look for this early on/looked for a obvious sac and when she didn't see one just told me I wasn't pregnant. 

I had a good cry over the doctor today... and about 5 while watching Juno... and one yesterday.... emotional much? I never cry!


----------



## WhitefordKay

Hi all newbie here! I got a bfp on the 2nd of jan. due around the 13th of sept?ish. Congrats to you all!!! I have a 4yearold and had quite a traumatic birth so I'm v.nervous :-S I also had a m/c before I had my daughter so I'm trying to not get my hopes up but I'm so excited!!! :happydance:


----------



## rach.jay

Hi all. Just got my bfp today! Due on 13th Sept I think (based on OD of 21 Dec rather than LMP 10 Dec). Soooo excited :yipee:


----------



## RileysMummy

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm new here. I got my bfp at 2.30pm yesterday, and did another this morning to make sure, I am 4 weeks pregnant, EDD 14th September (2 days before my husband's 30th) :)
> 
> I have a 25month old Millicent and an angel baby Riley who was stillborn in 2009. Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> xxx
> 
> congrats hun! That was fast! XxClick to expand...

Thank you :) Super surprised we fell first month, thought it'd take a while. Cheers all xx

Need to ring my medical center on Monday and ask when they want me to start with my clexane injections and aspirin. With Millicent it was 7 weeks, hoping for an scan too xx


----------



## Lallie81

I'm sorry vietmamsie, is there no way you can phone or go in to the clinic?

My scan went well, saw a gestational sac and the yolk sac inside it- exactly what we were hoping for today! Still in a bit of shock! Now we've found out that there's a bit of a nightmare with my insurance so I had a little panic and a cry but feel much calmer now!!


----------



## WhitefordKay

rach.jay said:


> Hi all. Just got my bfp today! Due on 13th Sept I think (based on OD of 21 Dec rather than LMP 10 Dec). Soooo excited :yipee:

Congrats! We are due same day!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> I'm sorry vietmamsie, is there no way you can phone or go in to the clinic?
> 
> My scan went well, saw a gestational sac and the yolk sac inside it- exactly what we were hoping for today! Still in a bit of shock! Now we've found out that there's a bit of a nightmare with my insurance so I had a little panic and a cry but feel much calmer now!!

Lallie, that is fantastic news!!


----------



## Kiss08

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, getting pretty pissed. The doctor never called me to give me my blood test results as promised. This means I won't hear until monday and probably not get in got my follow up bloods until Tuesday. I think it's time to see a different doctor and file a complaint about this one.
> 
> I figure as long as I'm not bleeding I should be fine. If I make it through tomorrow without bleeding than this will be the furthest along I will have gone. fingers crossed. I feel like I should be worried that we didn't see anything in the ultrasound, but I'm not because I'm thinking the doctor (not a lab technician) just didn't know what to look for this early on/looked for a obvious sac and when she didn't see one just told me I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> I had a good cry over the doctor today... and about 5 while watching Juno... and one yesterday.... emotional much? I never cry!

How incredibly frustrating!! Can't wait to hear your news on Monday. Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust!!

And the emotions.. Holy cow. I can relate!! I :cry: constantly! Reading Facebook, watching commercials, anyone that's pregnant on TV.. I bawled watching Juno when I wasn't pregnant. I'm kind of a mess! :wacko:


----------



## akilgore2012

omg.... I NEVER cry and have already cried twice since finding out!! WTH! I'm barely pregnant! My poor DH is in for a long ride... haha!

How is everyone feeling this morning?!


----------



## RileysMummy

The other day before I found out I was pregnant, though I had a feeling I cried at Alvin & The Chipmunks :rofl: 

Weird how you have many more symptoms once you know you're pregnant, I could sleep stood up today.

xxx


----------



## WantaBelly

RileysMummy said:


> Hi ladies I'm new here. I got my bfp at 2.30pm yesterday, and did another this morning to make sure, I am 4 weeks pregnant, EDD 14th September (2 days before my husband's 30th) :)
> 
> I have a 25month old Millicent and an angel baby Riley who was stillborn in 2009. Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> xxx

Oh my Goodness! Congratulations!! :wohoo:


----------



## Holly3307

Hi Ladies! I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 8DPO! According to my LMP on due September 18th and I will stick with that until my scans tell me otherwise. No symptoms yet except for fatigue and constipation. This morning, I have a slight headache, but am glad to feel it as it is a sign that my hormone levels are increasing. 

I am taking progesterone supplements vaginally to support the pregnancy since I've had a CP last year and a MMC in 2008. I'm over 40 so I'm high risk. 

I'm very happy to be pregnant and glad it is the weekend so I have time to get over the excitement before going back to work!


----------



## trying4four

Holly3307, rach.jay, WhitefordKay congratulations on your BFPs!!! I hope I didn't miss anyone.

Welcome to our new members!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!!

I'm a bit nervous myself. I have no symptoms really. Sore boobs but that's about it. It was the same as my first (who is now almost 8) but also with my second which resulted in a MMC. Trying to be positive.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Congrats to all the new :bfp: out there!! I'm so happy to count myself among you all!
> 
> OK, so my hcg levels for "4 weeks along" went as follows:
> 
> 3 weeks 6 days: 192
> 4 weeks 2 days: 792
> 4 weeks 4 days: 923 (<--panic ensues, it didn't double!)
> 4 weeks 6 days: 3,948 (u/s shows a good 7mm gestational sack in my uterine wall just where it should be!) Doc pronounces things are just fine!
> 
> I won't go in again until January 14th for my 6 week u/s. Hope we hear a heart beat and see a yolk! Until then, I will enjoy 10 blissful test-free days! :cloud9:

You numbers look great! I am so happy for you!


----------



## karenh

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, getting pretty pissed. The doctor never called me to give me my blood test results as promised. This means I won't hear until monday and probably not get in got my follow up bloods until Tuesday. I think it's time to see a different doctor and file a complaint about this one.
> 
> I figure as long as I'm not bleeding I should be fine. If I make it through tomorrow without bleeding than this will be the furthest along I will have gone. fingers crossed. I feel like I should be worried that we didn't see anything in the ultrasound, but I'm not because I'm thinking the doctor (not a lab technician) just didn't know what to look for this early on/looked for a obvious sac and when she didn't see one just told me I wasn't pregnant.
> 
> I had a good cry over the doctor today... and about 5 while watching Juno... and one yesterday.... emotional much? I never cry!

I would definetly say it is time to find a new doc. However, my doctor's office never calls when they say they are going to and every minute past i get a little more crazy, so I always end up calling them.


----------



## MadamRose

I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow


----------



## RileysMummy

WantaBelly said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm new here. I got my bfp at 2.30pm yesterday, and did another this morning to make sure, I am 4 weeks pregnant, EDD 14th September (2 days before my husband's 30th) :)
> 
> I have a 25month old Millicent and an angel baby Riley who was stillborn in 2009. Looking forward to getting to know you all.
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh my Goodness! Congratulations!! :wohoo:Click to expand...

Thanks hun x



Holly3307 said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 8DPO! According to my LMP on due September 18th and I will stick with that until my scans tell me otherwise. No symptoms yet except for fatigue and constipation. This morning, I have a slight headache, but am glad to feel it as it is a sign that my hormone levels are increasing.
> 
> I am taking progesterone supplements vaginally to support the pregnancy since I've had a CP last year and a MMC in 2008. I'm over 40 so I'm high risk.
> 
> I'm very happy to be pregnant and glad it is the weekend so I have time to get over the excitement before going back to work!

Congrats hun, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx



trying4four said:


> Holly3307, rach.jay, WhitefordKay congratulations on your BFPs!!! I hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> Welcome to our new members!! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> I'm a bit nervous myself. I have no symptoms really. Sore boobs but that's about it. It was the same as my first (who is now almost 8) but also with my second which resulted in a MMC. Trying to be positive.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.

You too hun! PMA xx


----------



## karenh

Congrats to all the BFPs. We have a nice big group. This is fun having people a the same place I am. That is not the case here. Everyone I know had a baby last year so no one is pregnant anymore.


----------



## RileysMummy

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow

Thinking of you hun, all the best xx


----------



## karenh

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow

I am so sorry! I hope your scan is good and gives you some comfort.


----------



## Lallie81

Oh mummytochloe, I really hope everything is alright for you. Very glad you are able to have a scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Congratulations to all the BFP's!! I can't get over how many we are!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats Rileysmummy and Holly!!!


----------



## DCurrie

I am due Sept 10th, 2013 and am expecting my 2nd. I am excited....and scared. I am new to the site so any tips are well needed!!!! :happydance:


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats and welcome DCurrie!!!


----------



## DCurrie

akilgore2012 said:


> Congrats and welcome DCurrie!!!


Akilgore2012 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Brightstarshi

wow tiredness kicked in today....sending love to all xxxxI feel drunk without drinking LOL :)cramps again today too.


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all the new bfps!! :)

List has been updated :)

I am very tired today, the cramping has gone down a bit after having a warm bath this morning. Back to work tomorrow though :(
My daughter has been giving me drinks for her toy kitchen to make me feel better.
So far I have had a cup of tea, a cup of water and 2 cups of milk :)

Yesterday I found my pregnancy journal that I kept when I was pregnant with her and we were looking through it together. I showed her the picture from the 20wk scan and she said "Oooh! Lily was a fish"
She is convinced she was a fish when she was in my belly :haha:

Lallie, yay for your scan! Do you have any pictures of your little sac? :D


----------



## Scholesy

KarenH - fingers crossed for a nice high beta on Monday, will be thinking of you...

And congratulations to all the new BFPs :flower:


----------



## karenh

DCurrie said:


> I am due Sept 10th, 2013 and am expecting my 2nd. I am excited....and scared. I am new to the site so any tips are well needed!!!! :happydance:

Congratulations! You are due the same day as me.


----------



## RileysMummy

DCurrie said:


> I am due Sept 10th, 2013 and am expecting my 2nd. I am excited....and scared. I am new to the site so any tips are well needed!!!! :happydance:

Congrats and welcome :D x



Evansangel said:


> Congrats on all the new bfps!! :)
> 
> List has been updated :)
> 
> I am very tired today, the cramping has gone down a bit after having a warm bath this morning. Back to work tomorrow though :(
> My daughter has been giving me drinks for her toy kitchen to make me feel better.
> So far I have had a cup of tea, a cup of water and 2 cups of milk :)
> 
> Yesterday I found my pregnancy journal that I kept when I was pregnant with her and we were looking through it together. I showed her the picture from the 20wk scan and she said "Oooh! Lily was a fish"
> She is convinced she was a fish when she was in my belly :haha:
> 
> Lallie, yay for your scan! Do you have any pictures of your little sac? :D

Lol that is so cute and funny bless her x


----------



## Kat S

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp: out there!! I'm so happy to count myself among you all!
> 
> OK, so my hcg levels for "4 weeks along" went as follows:
> 
> 3 weeks 6 days: 192
> 4 weeks 2 days: 792
> 4 weeks 4 days: 923 (<--panic ensues, it didn't double!)
> 4 weeks 6 days: 3,948 (u/s shows a good 7mm gestational sack in my uterine wall just where it should be!) Doc pronounces things are just fine!
> 
> I won't go in again until January 14th for my 6 week u/s. Hope we hear a heart beat and see a yolk! Until then, I will enjoy 10 blissful test-free days! :cloud9:
> 
> You numbers look great! I am so happy for you!Click to expand...

Thanks, Karen! I really hope your numbers are what they need to be on Monday! I totally understand how painful it is while waiting to find out. My doc gave me a big scare on Wednesday, and I didn't find out until this morning that everything is ok. We're all here with you!


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new :bfp: out there!! I'm so happy to count myself among you all!
> 
> OK, so my hcg levels for "4 weeks along" went as follows:
> 
> 3 weeks 6 days: 192
> 4 weeks 2 days: 792
> 4 weeks 4 days: 923 (<--panic ensues, it didn't double!)
> 4 weeks 6 days: 3,948 (u/s shows a good 7mm gestational sack in my uterine wall just where it should be!) Doc pronounces things are just fine!
> 
> I won't go in again until January 14th for my 6 week u/s. Hope we hear a heart beat and see a yolk! Until then, I will enjoy 10 blissful test-free days! :cloud9:
> 
> You numbers look great! I am so happy for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Karen! I really hope your numbers are what they need to be on Monday! I totally understand how painful it is while waiting to find out. My doc gave me a big scare on Wednesday, and I didn't find out until this morning that everything is ok. We're all here with you!Click to expand...

I am so glad everything is going well with you. Thank you for your concern and your support. I hope Monday goes well, I will let know know as soon as I can.


----------



## DCurrie

karenh said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I am due Sept 10th, 2013 and am expecting my 2nd. I am excited....and scared. I am new to the site so any tips are well needed!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations! You are due the same day as me.Click to expand...

Awesome!!!! And Congratulations to you too!!! :)


----------



## DCurrie

RileysMummy said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I am due Sept 10th, 2013 and am expecting my 2nd. I am excited....and scared. I am new to the site so any tips are well needed!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats and welcome :D x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the new bfps!! :)
> 
> List has been updated :)
> 
> I am very tired today, the cramping has gone down a bit after having a warm bath this morning. Back to work tomorrow though :(
> My daughter has been giving me drinks for her toy kitchen to make me feel better.
> So far I have had a cup of tea, a cup of water and 2 cups of milk :)
> 
> Yesterday I found my pregnancy journal that I kept when I was pregnant with her and we were looking through it together. I showed her the picture from the 20wk scan and she said "Oooh! Lily was a fish"
> She is convinced she was a fish when she was in my belly :haha:
> 
> Lallie, yay for your scan! Do you have any pictures of your little sac? :DClick to expand...
> 
> Lol that is so cute and funny bless her xClick to expand...





Thank you!!!


----------



## lovelyb

Wow, this page moves fast! Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:


----------



## jessibear86

HI! Just found out I am pregnant yesterday! I have yet to see a doctor, but going off of the date I last ovulated, looks like I should be due around September 18th!


----------



## karenh

jessibear86 said:


> HI! Just found out I am pregnant yesterday! I have yet to see a doctor, but going off of the date I last ovulated, looks like I should be due around September 18th!

Congratulations!


----------



## Gwenylovey

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow

Hope all goes well tomorrow MTC :hugs:


----------



## RileysMummy

jessibear86 said:


> HI! Just found out I am pregnant yesterday! I have yet to see a doctor, but going off of the date I last ovulated, looks like I should be due around September 18th!

Congrats x


----------



## trying4four

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow


Sending good vibes your way. :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Thank you ladies the next 12 hours can not go quick enough, but i am sensing i wont sleep much tonight.


----------



## MrsLQ

MTC are they rescanning you because the pain has got worse?will you still have the other scan in a week (or so) if its all fine tomorrow (fingers crossed it will be). xxx


----------



## Kat S

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow

I can imagine how scary that is, and that the wait until tomorrow is taking forever. We're here to listen anytime you need to talk it out! Sending positive thoughts your way!!!


----------



## MadamRose

MrsLQ said:


> MTC are they rescanning you because the pain has got worse?will you still have the other scan in a week (or so) if its all fine tomorrow (fingers crossed it will be). xxx

Pain completely went away and then started all over my stomach with vengeance today. I am not sure what will happen about my scan on friday. I am hoping if i don't see a heartbeat tomorrow which i may not due to still being in the 5 week stage that i will be able to keep the friday scan. If i see a heartbeat i am hoping i may be able to move friday scan to 8 weeks to see baby we a beating heart after the stage i had my mmc


----------



## mwaah

Good luck with your scan, if your scan is ok, which it will be :) will they still try to find out why you are having pains?? xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

good luck mtc... thinking of you xx


----------



## vietmamsie

mummytochloe: :hugs: thinking positive for you...

Welcome to all the new BFPs!!! 

AFM, I Know I should have just called, it's just that the clinic closes at half day on Saturdays, so I had no idea how I could have gotten in touch with the doctor in the afternoon when she promised to call me. Oh well.

I've chilled out today, maybe it was the pregnancy test I look this morning with a SUPER dark test line. I've never seen a line like that, so I'm feeling good. Just going to keep chugging along and wait to see what my numbers are on Monday and go from there.

Not many symptoms over here, the cramps have gone away for the most part, I've been super tired on and off, and I get short of breathe really easily.


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> mummytochloe: :hugs: thinking for you...
> 
> Welcome to all the new BFPs!!!
> 
> AFM, I Know I should have just called, it's just that the clinic closes at half day on Saturdays, so I had no idea how I could have gotten in touch with the doctor in the afternoon when she promised to call me. Oh well.
> 
> I've chilled out today, maybe it was the pregnancy test I look this morning with a SUPER dark test line. I've never seen a line like that, so I'm feeling good. Just going to keep chugging along and wait to see what my numbers are on Monday and go from there.
> 
> Not many symptoms over here, the cramps have gone away for the most part, I've been super tired on and off, and I get short of breathe really easily.

She's probably putting off calling you because you were right, and she's pissed to be wrong. One more day and you'll know your numbers! Good luck!


----------



## karenh

Kat that is so true about that doc, she just doesn't want to admit she was wrong.

Vietmamsie your symptoms sound just like mine. I have minor cramps but they have gone away for the most part, I get out of breath very easily, and I am tired off and on all day, also my nipples are sore.


----------



## DCurrie

RileysMummy

Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)

What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.


----------



## DCurrie

mummytochloe said:


> I'm cramping badly again after scan showing blood round gestational sac I'm fearing worst got scan tomorrow

I hope everything goes well for you. Prayers!!


----------



## DCurrie

jessibear86 said:


> HI! Just found out I am pregnant yesterday! I have yet to see a doctor, but going off of the date I last ovulated, looks like I should be due around September 18th!

Congrats Jessibear86!!!


----------



## trying4four

Remember too that cramping and sharp pains can be ligament stretching. I had that horribly for my first and if my Dr hadn't reassured me it would have been terrifying. It hurts and it feels like something's wrong, but it's totally normal. I've had it a few times with this one already. :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks ladies not even 2 hours and feeling so nervous


----------



## babydevil1989

Good luck MTC xxx


----------



## MrsLQ

Please update ASAP x


----------



## RileysMummy

DCurrie said:


> RileysMummy
> 
> Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)
> 
> What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.

Hehe I'm very impatient too, hope you get an apt soon :)

My husband is in the British Army, we're posted to a place called Hohne, its near Bremen/Hannover x


----------



## MadamRose

Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting

I was born in german due to dad being in army


----------



## Rachelle351

I hope some of you others ladies can reassure me. I am very low on the symptoms scale. Boobs still ache, but no more back pain or cramps, and my hunger has slowed down alot. I've read about people who got NO signs of a miscarriage. What if I miscarried and thats the reason my symptoms are starting to go away? I am so scared. I am worried.


----------



## pixie52

Hello please can I join? I have just got a really clear bfp mad due on 17th Sept I think with my 2nd :) over the moon! X please make it stick x


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls I think I belong here, if youll have me :flower: Just done a cb digi: pregnant 2-3. Judging from lmp am due 19th sept so 3 days before dd 6th bday. My OH doesn't know about me testing. He knows I'm worried but doesn't know I tested. He definitely doesn't want this baby and has made it clear it'd be a 'disaster' and that I should think about doing something about it if I am:cry: I said I'd never do that! I couldn't :cry: I mean its our baby I couldn't just get rid of it no matter the financial/space implications. We live in a small 3 bed flat. It's too expensive to upgrade here. Financially we are fine as we both have good jobs. In the long term we could be stretched if kids all decide to go to uni. Worst thing is space as bedrooms are already small. Only option is bunks so hoping this baby is a girl as then 1 room would have 2 boys and other 2 girls and other one for us. I feel sick keeping this a secret from OH but I don't know how to tell him :cry: I'm sorry for ranting on!


----------



## mwaah

Rachelle351 said:


> I hope some of you others ladies can reassure me. I am very low on the symptoms scale. Boobs still ache, but no more back pain or cramps, and my hunger has slowed down alot. I've read about people who got NO signs of a miscarriage. What if I miscarried and thats the reason my symptoms are starting to go away? I am so scared. I am worried.


It's not a sign at all but i understand your worry. With DS I had no symptoms!! none!! if it wasnt for a bump and scans i wouldn't belive it myself that i was pregnant. My 3 losses i had symptoms.

This time not a single symptom so I'm taking it as a good sign. congrats on your BFP.

Congrats on all the new BFP's and glad your scan went well MTC, has the blood disappeared from your uterus? xxx


----------



## OperationBbyO

I'm ready to cautiously join the thread! Due Sept 10/11.

I do have very mild cramping on and off so I'm happy to see this is normal. 

Also, it feels like two 300 lb gorrillas took a tree trunk and beat my boobs. I have almost every symptom in the book but I don't care. I'd gladly sit in hot lava if it meant I would have a healthy baby in September! Lol it's been a long (expensive) and painful journey to this BFP. I am so happy. And I'm obsessively nervous! Lol


----------



## mwaah

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm ready to cautiously join the thread! Due Sept 10/11.
> 
> I do have very mild cramping on and off so I'm happy to see this is normal.
> 
> Also, it feels like two 300 lb gorrillas took a tree trunk and beat my boobs. I have almost every symptom in the book but I don't care. I'd gladly sit in hot lava if it meant I would have a healthy baby in September! Lol it's been a long (expensive) and painful journey to this BFP. I am so happy. And I'm obsessively nervous! Lol

Congrats on your BFP, the journey and expense is worth it. Hopefully you can give the hot lava a miss :) Your Betas look fab!! xx


----------



## OperationBbyO

My gut tells me not to worry (and my gut is never wrong) but my brain won't stop freaking out over every little thing. I know it's normal to worry. My RE wants a 6 wk ultrasound and that's less than two weeks away. I plan to push it back as far as possible bc I want to see the heartbeat. Then I think I can relax.


----------



## Kat S

mummytochloe said:


> Thanks ladies not even 2 hours and feeling so nervous

Thinking of you!!


----------



## Kat S

OperationBbyO said:


> I'm ready to cautiously join the thread! Due Sept 10/11.
> 
> I do have very mild cramping on and off so I'm happy to see this is normal.
> 
> Also, it feels like two 300 lb gorrillas took a tree trunk and beat my boobs. I have almost every symptom in the book but I don't care. I'd gladly sit in hot lava if it meant I would have a healthy baby in September! Lol it's been a long (expensive) and painful journey to this BFP. I am so happy. And I'm obsessively nervous! Lol

LOL! Yes, I have terrible breast pain, too. Loved your imagery - made me laugh about it!

Yup, being worried about the pregnancy and about the fetus' health is perfectly normal according to my doc and all my pregnancy books. So congratulations and I look forward to your scans!


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats to those with new BFP's

I have attached today's scan picture :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## under25ttc

Can u please add me for September 17th :) I just found out yesterday.
After 2.5 years of infertility we finally got our bfp!


----------



## OperationBbyO

Congrats! I love seeing more Femara babies!


----------



## Kat S

mummytochloe said:


> Congrats to those with new BFP's
> 
> I have attached today's scan picture :thumbup:

Whoo hoo!


----------



## OperationBbyO

mummytochloe said:


> Congrats to those with new BFP's
> 
> I have attached today's scan picture :thumbup:

I think that bean has set up a living room!


----------



## MadamRose

OperationBbyO said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to those with new BFP's
> 
> I have attached today's scan picture :thumbup:
> 
> I think that bean has set up a living room!Click to expand...

Said bean also likes to cause mummy worry 2nd scan in just 5 days


----------



## RileysMummy

mummytochloe said:


> Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting
> 
> I was born in german due to dad being in army

Glad everything is as it should be hun and you get another scan soon :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies congratulations :flower:

Anyone else have no appetite? This pregnancy is already so different from my others, I've never really had morning sickness before, this is all day sickness and I have to force myself to eat :(

xx


----------



## DCurrie

RileysMummy said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> RileysMummy
> 
> Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)
> 
> What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.
> 
> Hehe I'm very impatient too, hope you get an apt soon :)
> 
> My husband is in the British Army, we're posted to a place called Hohne, its near Bremen/Hannover xClick to expand...

Oh ok, I am from Nuremburg and would love to go back and take my family as well as see my other family there.


----------



## DCurrie

I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.


----------



## DCurrie

Rachelle351 said:


> I hope some of you others ladies can reassure me. I am very low on the symptoms scale. Boobs still ache, but no more back pain or cramps, and my hunger has slowed down alot. I've read about people who got NO signs of a miscarriage. What if I miscarried and thats the reason my symptoms are starting to go away? I am so scared. I am worried.

I'm in the same boat...I hope your sympoms come back.


----------



## DCurrie

under25ttc said:


> Can u please add me for September 17th :) I just found out yesterday.
> After 2.5 years of infertility we finally got our bfp!

Congrats and welcome!!!:happydance:


----------



## DCurrie

Welcome new ladies!!!


----------



## Kat S

DCurrie said:


> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.

Sweetie, that is scary to go through! I truly hope it's nothing. But I think only a doctor can truly help you. When is your next appointment?


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi all, got my BFP today!! Due 10th September!! So excited, really tired and struggling to sleep, kinda wish I could just lie on setee like last time but LO just won't let me lol xxx


----------



## DCurrie

Kat S said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.
> 
> Sweetie, that is scary to go through! I truly hope it's nothing. But I think only a doctor can truly help you. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

They wont make me an apt. till I get my HCG levels back but that was from last week when I had symptoms. I'll know my Friday HCG levels tomorrow then they will schedule my apt. We have a preg. mobile that goes around my area on Thur's I am wondering if I should stop in there and see? Not sure what they do?


----------



## Kat S

DCurrie said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.
> 
> Sweetie, that is scary to go through! I truly hope it's nothing. But I think only a doctor can truly help you. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> They wont make me an apt. till I get my HCG levels back but that was from last week when I had symptoms. I'll know my Friday HCG levels tomorrow then they will schedule my apt. We have a preg. mobile that goes around my area on Thur's I am wondering if I should stop in there and see? Not sure what they do?Click to expand...

Only a medical professional can help you in this case. If it makes you feel better to visit the mobile office, then go for it. Then you know you did all you could regarding monitoring your situation.


----------



## babydevil1989

RileysMummy said:


> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting
> 
> I was born in german due to dad being in army
> 
> Glad everything is as it should be hun and you get another scan soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies congratulations :flower:
> 
> Anyone else have no appetite? This pregnancy is already so different from my others, I've never really had morning sickness before, this is all day sickness and I have to force myself to eat :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Congratulations by the way!

Not quite nk apetite but really horrible cramps after i eat, which makes me not want to eat IYGWIM?

Hoping thats just my ibs tho!!


----------



## DCurrie

Kat S said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.
> 
> Sweetie, that is scary to go through! I truly hope it's nothing. But I think only a doctor can truly help you. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> They wont make me an apt. till I get my HCG levels back but that was from last week when I had symptoms. I'll know my Friday HCG levels tomorrow then they will schedule my apt. We have a preg. mobile that goes around my area on Thur's I am wondering if I should stop in there and see? Not sure what they do?Click to expand...
> 
> Only a medical professional can help you in this case. If it makes you feel better to visit the mobile office, then go for it. Then you know you did all you could regarding monitoring your situation.Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

Welcome new BFPs!! I hope everyone is doing well! This thread moves incredibly fast, as I can't keep up!!

I am sending positive vibes for the ladies that are worrying and hope they keep your spirits up! :)


----------



## RileysMummy

DCurrie said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> RileysMummy
> 
> Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)
> 
> What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.
> 
> Hehe I'm very impatient too, hope you get an apt soon :)
> 
> My husband is in the British Army, we're posted to a place called Hohne, its near Bremen/Hannover xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, I am from Nuremburg and would love to go back and take my family as well as see my other family there.Click to expand...

Ah cool I've never heard of that place, Germany is so big huh x



DCurrie said:


> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.

Hugs hun, hope your symptoms come back xx



CazM 2011 said:


> Hi all, got my BFP today!! Due 10th September!! So excited, really tired and struggling to sleep, kinda wish I could just lie on setee like last time but LO just won't let me lol xxx

Lol I'm dreading tomorrow when my husband goes back to work. I fell asleep on the sofa for about 3.5 hours earlier :dohh: xx



babydevil1989 said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting
> 
> I was born in german due to dad being in army
> 
> Glad everything is as it should be hun and you get another scan soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies congratulations :flower:
> 
> Anyone else have no appetite? This pregnancy is already so different from my others, I've never really had morning sickness before, this is all day sickness and I have to force myself to eat :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations by the way!
> 
> Not quite nk apetite but really horrible cramps after i eat, which makes me not want to eat IYGWIM?
> 
> Hoping thats just my ibs tho!!Click to expand...

Yeah same. I've made myself eat twice today then threw up earlier, it was horrible and very painful. Worrying now because I've not had this before.
xx


----------



## RileysMummy

Oh sorry congratulations btw CazM x


----------



## Evansangel

Congrats on all of the new bfps!

MTC, I'm pleased the scan went well! Lovely picture :)

Today I was at work and the nausea has started, I had an apple when I left at 7:30am and usually I have nothing. I usually have my break at 11am but I had to go at 10am for breakfast because I was so hungry and felt so sick.

I then had a sandwich on my next break and am now cooking a big dinner because I am very hungry again!

I was speaking to my manager about booking my holiday and she said "you can't book any in August as that's fully booked" I laughed and said, I'm going on maternity leave at the beginning of August!

So I have 6wks holiday to use between April and end of July :)


----------



## DCurrie

RileysMummy said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> RileysMummy
> 
> Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)
> 
> What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.
> 
> Hehe I'm very impatient too, hope you get an apt soon :)
> 
> My husband is in the British Army, we're posted to a place called Hohne, its near Bremen/Hannover xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, I am from Nuremburg and would love to go back and take my family as well as see my other family there.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah cool I've never heard of that place, Germany is so big huh x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs hun, hope your symptoms come back xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP today!! Due 10th September!! So excited, really tired and struggling to sleep, kinda wish I could just lie on setee like last time but LO just won't let me lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I'm dreading tomorrow when my husband goes back to work. I fell asleep on the sofa for about 3.5 hours earlier :dohh: xx
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting
> 
> I was born in german due to dad being in armyClick to expand...
> 
> Glad everything is as it should be hun and you get another scan soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies congratulations :flower:
> 
> Anyone else have no appetite? This pregnancy is already so different from my others, I've never really had morning sickness before, this is all day sickness and I have to force myself to eat :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations by the way!
> 
> Not quite nk apetite but really horrible cramps after i eat, which makes me not want to eat IYGWIM?
> 
> Hoping thats just my ibs tho!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same. I've made myself eat twice today then threw up earlier, it was horrible and very painful. Worrying now because I've not had this before.
> xxClick to expand...


Yes Germany is very big and I sure miss it around the holidays!! 
:hugs: Thank you and will keep my head up as I hope symptoms come back just not the ones I got with my daughter.....huhhhhh.....:winkwink:


----------



## RileysMummy

DCurrie said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> RileysMummy
> 
> Thank you and we are very excited just waiting for my bloodwork to come back so I can make my first apt.... I am not good at waiting :)
> 
> What part of Germany do you live in? I was born there.
> 
> Hehe I'm very impatient too, hope you get an apt soon :)
> 
> My husband is in the British Army, we're posted to a place called Hohne, its near Bremen/Hannover xClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ok, I am from Nuremburg and would love to go back and take my family as well as see my other family there.Click to expand...
> 
> Ah cool I've never heard of that place, Germany is so big huh x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> I have very low symptoms now and with 2 miscarrigages I am a wreck. My boobs hurt off and on but that is it all my cramping and feeling went away. I am terrified. With my first MC I did not know because I had no bleeding and no cramping went in for a ultrasound and baby stopped developing. I had to go in for a D and C. With my second one this past October 2012 I had cramping after all my symptoms stopped as they are doing now and bleed it came natural. But now I am not having symptoms and am scared....really scared....help please.Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs hun, hope your symptoms come back xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, got my BFP today!! Due 10th September!! So excited, really tired and struggling to sleep, kinda wish I could just lie on setee like last time but LO just won't let me lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol I'm dreading tomorrow when my husband goes back to work. I fell asleep on the sofa for about 3.5 hours earlier :dohh: xx
> 
> 
> 
> babydevil1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytochloe said:
> 
> 
> Everything seems ok gestational sac, yolk sac and tiny fetal pole. No heartbeat between 5 and 6 weeks which is right as around 6tomorrow. Derby where I was scanned today will not rescan unless nothing seen, but rang hospital from Wednesday and because the dealt with mmc the first time they happy to scan me on 14th to see if heartbeat. 3 days after scan should have been back to original day scan was arrange when I found out I was expecting
> 
> I was born in german due to dad being in armyClick to expand...
> 
> Glad everything is as it should be hun and you get another scan soon :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies congratulations :flower:
> 
> Anyone else have no appetite? This pregnancy is already so different from my others, I've never really had morning sickness before, this is all day sickness and I have to force myself to eat :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations by the way!
> 
> Not quite nk apetite but really horrible cramps after i eat, which makes me not want to eat IYGWIM?
> 
> Hoping thats just my ibs tho!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same. I've made myself eat twice today then threw up earlier, it was horrible and very painful. Worrying now because I've not had this before.
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Germany is very big and I sure miss it around the holidays!!
> :hugs: Thank you and will keep my head up as I hope symptoms come back just not the ones I got with my daughter.....huhhhhh.....:winkwink:Click to expand...

:) we move back to the UK in June, been here 4 years and had some of the best experiences. Will really miss Germany, deffo come back to visit. There's alot of cities we've not visited still.
x


----------



## Nichola1888

I'm due 13th September x


----------



## Evansangel

Added you :)


----------



## maybebaby3

My DH is not happy about this baby :cry:


----------



## Evansangel

:(
Oh no. That's rubbish.

Do you think he will come round to it?


----------



## maybebaby3

I don't know tbh. I'm not getting rid of baby bean tho. He/she is our baby! I don't know how he can contemplate it!


----------



## qpmomma

Hello! I just now saw this thread. We are due Sept 6th. :)


----------



## nico82

Think I am going crazy :rofl: this is how many times I have tested since 31/01/12! :wacko:

Tomorrow is my first GP appointment and check up. Not sure what to expect :shrug:

Weekend was pretty rough for me, had my nanas 80th birthday and felt so washed out and tired on the day, I think I barely spoke a word, just was so exhausted. The smell of the food cooking made me feel unwell as well. :haha:
I was ready for bed by 7pm.

Everytime I wake in the night my boobs hurt so much if im lying on them and when I first get up they are so heavy I have to hold them with my arm to support them :rofl:

Still getting cramping now and then, not everyday though, and sometimes unsettled stomach. Also had a huge glob of white cervical mucus on one of the days.

Felt lethargic and sick to the stomach yesterday. Think it is well and truly kicking in now.
 



Attached Files:







nicotest.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## annie1983

I'm due 7/09/2013


----------



## trying4four

Rachelle351 said:


> I hope some of you others ladies can reassure me. I am very low on the symptoms scale. Boobs still ache, but no more back pain or cramps, and my hunger has slowed down alot. I've read about people who got NO signs of a miscarriage. What if I miscarried and thats the reason my symptoms are starting to go away? I am so scared. I am worried.

I had no symptoms with my first. Zero..none...nada...nothing.
She's now eight :winkwink:


----------



## trying4four

qpmomma said:


> Hello! I just now saw this thread. We are due Sept 6th. :)

CONGRATULATIONS!!
Welcome :flower:


----------



## trying4four

maybebaby3 said:


> My DH is not happy about this baby :cry:

:hugs::hugs:

Give him a while. He'll come around! :hugs:


----------



## trying4four

annie1983 said:


> I'm due 7/09/2013

CONGRATULATIONS!!
Welcome! :flower:


----------



## vicky125

Sitting here chugging down 6 glasses of fluids for my ultrasound in 40 minutes :) so excited I barely slept at all last night


----------



## trying4four

vicky125 said:


> Sitting here chugging down 6 glasses of fluids for my ultrasound in 40 minutes :) so excited I barely slept at all last night

Let us know how it goes!! So exciting!!


----------



## nico82

vicky125 said:


> Sitting here chugging down 6 glasses of fluids for my ultrasound in 40 minutes :) so excited I barely slept at all last night

How exciting!! I cant wait to hear how it all goes :happydance:


----------



## stephanie1990

Hi everyone!!! :flower: 

Im due september 16th with baby number 2!!! 

There seems to be so many babies due in september, how exciting!!!:happydance: 
xxx


----------



## Emmy1987

Hey ladies!

Congrats to all those new bfps and :hugs: to those who need one

Hormones got me this evening, sobbed at the end of Glee :dohh: I don't do crying! 
Nipples are so so tender I can't cross my arms lol :lol: can't wait to get to sleep, so tired!


----------



## rach.jay

Nichola1888 said:


> I'm due 13th September x

me too! :happydance:


----------



## kmp

Hello everyone and congratulations to you all! Got my bfp yesterday at 11 dpo and am due Sept 15! Sooo excited


----------



## Kiss08

rach.jay said:


> Nichola1888 said:
> 
> 
> I'm due 13th September x
> 
> me too! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me three!! :)


----------



## MommaJJ

Can I join pleaseeee? I'm due 19th Sept. congrats ladies xx


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey ladies, I got my bfp a few hours ago! Due 16th September :)


----------



## Kiss08

Emmy1987 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Congrats to all those new bfps and :hugs: to those who need one
> 
> Hormones got me this evening, sobbed at the end of Glee :dohh: I don't do crying!
> Nipples are so so tender I can't cross my arms lol :lol: can't wait to get to sleep, so tired!

I can't stop crying!! I sobbed watching Bones this morning (to be fair, she had the baby in that episode). I fell this morning in public and cried the next half hour whenever anyone tried to talk to me (including the woman just checking me out at the convenience store). I'm a bit worried how this is going to affect my work as I am a psychotherapist. I can't just cry every time my clients say something sad! Sheesh. Trying to take things day-by-day and to not try to dissect my symptoms or lack thereof. Easier said than done!


----------



## nico82

I think MS might be kicking in for me at almost six weeks and I thought I was going to be lucky and get away with not having it at all.... :rofl:
Every single smell is getting to me and appears to be twelve times stronger and making my nose sting. Also my subway (I always get the same) tasted off and I almost couldn't eat it :huh:


----------



## marie_sims

My symptoms at Five weeks :)

Sense of smell seems stronger. I passed by the local beauty parlor and started to gag, the chemicals they were using made me want to puke :x

I require small meals throughout the day. I can't eat large amounts of found, and when I say small...I mean kid size meals :laugh2:

Boobs are no longer itchy nor sore just tender...Thank God :thumbup:

No morning sickness, yet. But I have notice, that if I skip a meal like breakfast or lunch...then a queasy feeling takes over. So, to avoided it I make sure to have three small meals a day. 

Speaking of food, I am starting to crave stuff I use to hate. Today, for dessert I bought French Vanilla Ice Cream, butter cake and chopped pineapples. Sounds simple enough right! Well, I mixed them all together in a bowl. And it tasted great.:icecream:

Before I was pregnant I would have never eaten French Vanilla Ice Cream and Butter Cake. Now, they are my two new best friends :coolio:


----------



## nico82

marie_sims said:


> My symptoms at Five weeks :)
> 
> Sense of smell seems stronger. I passed by the local beauty parlor and started to gag, the chemicals they were using made me want to puke :x
> 
> I require small meals throughout the day. I can't eat large amounts of found, and when I say small...I mean kid size meals :laugh2:
> 
> Boobs are no longer itchy nor sore just tender...Thank God :thumbup:
> 
> No morning sickness, yet. But I have notice, that if I skip a meal like breakfast or lunch...then a queasy feeling takes over. So, to avoided it I make sure to have three small meals a day.
> 
> Speaking of food, I am starting to crave stuff I use to hate. Today, for dessert I bought French Vanilla Ice Cream, butter cake and chopped pineapples. Sounds simple enough right! Well, I mixed them all together in a bowl. And it tasted great.:icecream:
> 
> Before I was pregnant I would have never eaten French Vanilla Ice Cream and Butter Cake. Now, they are my two new best friends :coolio:

:rofl: hmmm not sure I could stomach that :haha:
I am craving salsa :haha: not the hot hot stuff, just the mild one. With chunks of onion and tomato! Before I got PG I had a semi sweet tooth now and then and now I cant even think about it :blush:


----------



## karenh

mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!

pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!

under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!

Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?

Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.

AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.


----------



## marie_sims

> Originally Posted by* nico82*
> :rofl: hmmm not sure I could stomach that :haha:
> I am craving salsa :haha: not the hot hot stuff, just the mild one. With chunks of onion and tomato! Before I got PG I had a semi sweet tooth now and then and now I cant even think about it :blush:

 It's strange how our bodies want things we use to never even think about...pregnancy is such a unique and informative time for us all :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

watery mouth!!anyone else have this,its so crazy its almost funny.I am well hydrated,but my mouth has this wierd taste and is constantly watering ...


----------



## DCurrie

karenh said:


> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.

I have tried to call them, but they told me no appointment till all my bloodwork is done. So prob at 6 weeks that is what they did when I was prego with my daughter too. I just don't like the waiting game and when I am worried I really dont like it. But I am trying not to think about it and to think possitive till I do see them.


----------



## babymabey

As long as the little bean sticks, I am due on I think Sept. 13th.

I will be going to my OB/GYN tomorrow to get my HCG blood test so I will know more what is going on with my little bean.

I got a light BFP at 10 DPO (Jan 4th) and then a pretty dark line today at 12 DPO.

Fingers crossed that we all have a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Baby! Love your avatar hehehehehe

I am also due September 8th. Praying for a healthy bean! 

Hello ladies!!!


----------



## akilgore2012

I seriously have to hold my self back from crying at everything! I know i wont be able to hold it back much longer! Right now my stomach is doing flips! Dang popcorn i just ate!


----------



## TWINKLES80

karenh said:


> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.


Hi Karen!!!


----------



## Kiss08

akilgore2012 said:


> I seriously have to hold my self back from crying at everything! I know i wont be able to hold it back much longer! Right now my stomach is doing flips! Dang popcorn i just ate!

Yep yep! I'm the same way. I keep craving popcorn but I feel pretty rough after eating it! Ditto on the crying, too!! :cry:


----------



## akilgore2012

Thankfully i have been sipping on ginger ale and its somewhat helping. Whew!


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations to all the new BFP's!! Wonderful news xx

MTC so glad your scan went well- such a lovely pic. Keeping fingers crossed for you for the next one on the 14th.
Evansangel how are you doing? I didn't get a pic of my scan, we will definitely get one in a few weeks at the 8 week scan! 
Good luck today karenh, hope they don't keep you waiting for too long.
L x


----------



## karenh

DCurrie said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.
> 
> I have tried to call them, but they told me no appointment till all my bloodwork is done. So prob at 6 weeks that is what they did when I was prego with my daughter too. I just don't like the waiting game and when I am worried I really dont like it. But I am trying not to think about it and to think possitive till I do see them.Click to expand...

I hate the waiting game too. I have waited 6 years for this baby and I don't have any patience for anything anymore. I want to hang out at the fertility clinic tomorrow until they get my hcg results. LOL. Good thing I have to work.


----------



## karenh

TWINKLES80 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.
> 
> 
> Hi Karen!!!Click to expand...

Hello!


----------



## TWINKLES80

karenh said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.
> 
> 
> Hi Karen!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!Click to expand...

You're lucky you got an appointment right away! I have yet to find an obgyn :( if ou recall I was set to do iui next week but bfp! So blessed and happy!


----------



## Calibeachbum

This thread moves fast lol I go away for the weekend and I have to catch up lol. Congrats to all the new BFP!


----------



## RileysMummy

Congrats to all the new bfps :happydance:

Feel abit better here this morning after having an early night, even managed to eat some toast for breakfast. I could still sleep more though lol nice relaxing day with my babe I think.

x


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, I called the hospital first thing this morning and talked to my doctor. She was much nicer today and told me my Beta was 205 (18dpo). She thought this was a great number and said that we didn't need to do a follow up until Friday. She thinks maybe my dates might be off and the baby is younger than I think. I'm not going to argue about my dates (I temp so believe they are pretty spot on) but agree there may be a little room (maybe late implantation or just a slow grower). Friday afternoon we'll do an ultrasound - she seemed confident that we would see the baby then if everything is going smoothly. 

In the mean time I have pretty much no symptoms, but since there is no bleeding I'm feeling good! Hubs will come with me to this appointment, and feel out the doctor to see if we can stay with her or if it's time to find a new one.


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome to all the new BFPs! So many people here now!


----------



## Evansangel

Lallie81 said:


> Evansangel how are you doing? I didn't get a pic of my scan, we will definitely get one in a few weeks at the 8 week scan!
> 
> L x

I'm ok, very tired though! I have been used to getting up at 9:30am during the holidays and my daughter woke me up early today. I'm back at college tomorrow so I have to get used to it.
Luckily I can be lazy in college :haha:

I can't wait to see your 8wk scan! I have to call and cancel mine today, because I am getting one from the NHS for free, DH thinks we should cancel the private one and save £60.
He sweetened me up by saying I can have an early gender scan again with that money instead :happydance:


----------



## Evansangel

List updated.

75 September babies so far! :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Mw appt booked for the 25th, they had no appts this week and can't do after with me being in the UK. hopefully after this appt i'll get a straight appt to fopd to sort out my injections and book an early scan x


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi!
I got my :bfp: this morning! Very excited! I'm due around 11th September! Couldn't get an appointment at the doctors for another 3 weeks though so I'll be about 7 weeks 5 days when I'll be referred to the midwives! I'll be on pins for 3 weeks but at least I should see the midwife and get a scan within a month of referral! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, I called the hospital first thing this morning and talked to my doctor. She was much nicer today and told me my Beta was 205 (18dpo). She thought this was a great number and said that we didn't need to do a follow up until Friday. She thinks maybe my dates might be off and the baby is younger than I think. I'm not going to argue about my dates (I temp so believe they are pretty spot on) but agree there may be a little room (maybe late implantation or just a slow grower). Friday afternoon we'll do an ultrasound - she seemed confident that we would see the baby then if everything is going smoothly.
> 
> In the mean time I have pretty much no symptoms, but since there is no bleeding I'm feeling good! Hubs will come with me to this appointment, and feel out the doctor to see if we can stay with her or if it's time to find a new one.

HA!!! If there were an emoticon for sticking out your tongue, I'd insert it there. I do hope she apologized for her insensitive words and behavior. You deserve kindness and respect no matter what is happening, and she offered you none of that last week. 

So glad to hear the good news, and hope to hear more on Friday!


----------



## Kat S

RileysMummy said:


> Congrats to all the new bfps :happydance:
> 
> Feel abit better here this morning after having an early night, even managed to eat some toast for breakfast. I could still sleep more though lol nice relaxing day with my babe I think.
> 
> x

Thanks...now I want toast!! :haha:

Glad you got a good night's rest!


----------



## Kat S

Karen, what time is your appointment today? We're all on pins and needles at your side!


----------



## karenh

TWINKLES80 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> mummytocloe: I am so glad that everything looks ok and that you are getting your scan on the 14th as well! You scan looks great!
> 
> pixie54, maybebaby3, operationbbyo, cazm 2011, nicola1888, qpmomma, nico82, annie1983, stephanie1990, kmp, mommajj, and rachybaby85: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> under25ttc: I am glad you found this page! Congratz again on your BFP, I am so happy for you!
> 
> Dcurrie: I am sorry you are so worried. Is it possible to call you DR and see if you can come in?
> 
> Maybebaby3: I am sorry you are having such a hard time with your husband. I really hope he comes around in the next 9 months.
> 
> AFM: I have just been relaxing and trying not to stress about my hsg numbers. I have my betoa in 12 hours. I really hope they don't take long to call with the results.
> 
> 
> Hi Karen!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!Click to expand...
> 
> You're lucky you got an appointment right away! I have yet to find an obgyn :( if ou recall I was set to do iui next week but bfp! So blessed and happy!Click to expand...

I think it helps that I am at a fertility clinic. I am not sure what it is going to be like once I switch back to my obgyn. Good luck and congratz! I am glad you didn't have to do the IUI.


----------



## karenh

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, I called the hospital first thing this morning and talked to my doctor. She was much nicer today and told me my Beta was 205 (18dpo). She thought this was a great number and said that we didn't need to do a follow up until Friday. She thinks maybe my dates might be off and the baby is younger than I think. I'm not going to argue about my dates (I temp so believe they are pretty spot on) but agree there may be a little room (maybe late implantation or just a slow grower). Friday afternoon we'll do an ultrasound - she seemed confident that we would see the baby then if everything is going smoothly.
> 
> In the mean time I have pretty much no symptoms, but since there is no bleeding I'm feeling good! Hubs will come with me to this appointment, and feel out the doctor to see if we can stay with her or if it's time to find a new one.

Congratulations! I am so glad that this all went well and a little jelouse that you get a scan this week. : )


----------



## RileysMummy

Kat S said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the new bfps :happydance:
> 
> Feel abit better here this morning after having an early night, even managed to eat some toast for breakfast. I could still sleep more though lol nice relaxing day with my babe I think.
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks...now I want toast!! :haha:
> 
> Glad you got a good night's rest!Click to expand...


Lol sometimes it's the simplest things that are the tastiest ;) Like the potato salad I just had...hmmm hehe
x


----------



## mwaah

Well I made it too 5 weeks :) another 2 weeks and the Dr said I can have an early scan too :)
Congrats on the new Bfp's and good luck to all the scans and bloods going on xxx


----------



## karenh

Kat S said:


> Karen, what time is your appointment today? We're all on pins and needles at your side!

It is at 830 am, I live in Oregon so it is 6:46am currently. I am on pins and needles too. Two hours until my test and three until I start calling and bugging them for my results. :haha:


----------



## mwaah

karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Karen, what time is your appointment today? We're all on pins and needles at your side!
> 
> It is at 830 am, I live in Oregon so it is 6:46am currently. I am on pins and needles too. Two hours until my test and three until I start calling and bugging them for my results. :haha:Click to expand...


Good luck Karen xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Good luck today Karenh x will be sending positive vibes your way x

Glad to hear your numbers were good Viet and that the doctor was less useless and condescending today x how exciting that you're having a scan again this week  I can't wait for mine but its not until 22nd jan x


----------



## Kiss08

Good news Viet!!

Thinking about you Karen. 

Does anyone else feel like time is in slow motion? I just got my BFP five days ago. It feels like five weeks ago! And the time until I get a scan? Seems like forever away!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Kiss08 said:


> Good news Viet!!
> 
> Thinking about you Karen.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like time is in slow motion? I just got my BFP five days ago. It feels like five weeks ago! And the time until I get a scan? Seems like forever away!

Karen! Praying for you. Hope all goes well.

Kiss: definitely in slow motion. Waiting to call my doc to make an appt for betas. Congrats on BfP! I found out just a few days ago.

Ladies: did you guys see a huge progression on your frers? Dh says yes but I swear it's the same color . How long before you got blaring bfps?


----------



## Evansangel

I was 4+3 when I got a blaring positive on an frer :)


----------



## RileysMummy

mwaah said:


> Well I made it too 5 weeks :) another 2 weeks and the Dr said I can have an early scan too :)
> Congrats on the new Bfp's and good luck to all the scans and bloods going on xxx

:wave: hope it goes quick for you xx



karenh said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Karen, what time is your appointment today? We're all on pins and needles at your side!
> 
> It is at 830 am, I live in Oregon so it is 6:46am currently. I am on pins and needles too. Two hours until my test and three until I start calling and bugging them for my results. :haha:Click to expand...

Good luck hun xx


Kiss08 said:


> Good news Viet!!
> 
> Thinking about you Karen.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like time is in slow motion? I just got my BFP five days ago. It feels like five weeks ago! And the time until I get a scan? Seems like forever away!

Yep tbh I never stop thinking about being pregnant though. Looking forward to going home to the UK for 2 weeks on Thursday, will keep me distracted until my mw appt :) xx


----------



## Jims_Girl

***sneaks in, finds a couch and falls asleep***

Hello!
I'm preggers with our third... A teen, an eleven month old and think I'm about 5 or 6 weeks? Maybe more maybe less?? We are saying 6th sept for now...

Hope you are all great!

I'm shattered and can't keep my eyes open...

Looking forward to the laughter, tears, smiles and tantrums :)


----------



## RileysMummy

Jims_Girl said:


> ***sneaks in, finds a couch and falls asleep***
> 
> Hello!
> I'm preggers with our third... A teen, an eleven month old and think I'm about 5 or 6 weeks? Maybe more maybe less?? We are saying 6th sept for now...
> 
> Hope you are all great!
> 
> I'm shattered and can't keep my eyes open...
> 
> Looking forward to the laughter, tears, smiles and tantrums :)

Welcome hun and congrats! x


----------



## akilgore2012

Good luck Karen and praying for you!!

Welcome Jims_Girl!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Good luck today Karen!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Wow! This thread moves so fast!! I haven't had time to go back and read everything but I wanted to welcome all the new bfps :flower:


----------



## steph6875

Hi all, 

Got my BFP baby due on the 12th sept 13. Still can't quite believe it. I'm so happy right now.


----------



## WantaBelly

steph6875 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my BFP baby due on the 12th sept 13. Still can't quite believe it. I'm so happy right now.

Congratulations!! :wohoo:


----------



## RileysMummy

steph6875 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my BFP baby due on the 12th sept 13. Still can't quite believe it. I'm so happy right now.

Congrats hun x


----------



## karenh

I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.


----------



## lovelyb

Oh no Karen, I am so sorry to hear that :nope: I was really hoping for good news for you. You'll be in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## Scholesy

karenh - so sorry to hear that hun, I've been checking all night hoping for good news from you. Hopefully you can try again when the time feels right x


----------



## kiwicali

Hey ladies, Just got my bfp friday!! Due September 13th, this will be my first and my rainbow baby :) Just wanted to say hi all!


----------



## ChattyLady

I'm cooking up a September baby, due 14th based on my LMP. Very surprised but excited! I'll have 2 under 2 & always said "I don't know how mom's do it", guess I'll soon find out!


----------



## nico82

karenh said:


> I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

OMG Karen I am so sorry to read this :cry::hugs:
I am thinking of you!


----------



## babymabey

I just can't get over this feeling that something is wrong. I am hoping that it is just anxiety left over from my last two miscarriages.

I got my HCG levels done today, unfortunately I won't get the results until Wednesday :( I bought another box of HPT and I am going to test everyday until I get the results and hopefully they show my little bean is sticky and healthy.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Gwenylovey

karenh said:


> I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear this, I was hoping for some good news :hugs:


----------



## mwaah

So sorry Karen, hope its not etopic and you feel ready to start again soon. hugs xxx


----------



## akilgore2012

Oh no Karen! I'm so sorry! Huge hugs and tons of prayers for you! :(


----------



## akilgore2012

babymabey said:


> I just can't get over this feeling that something is wrong. I am hoping that it is just anxiety left over from my last two miscarriages.
> 
> I got my HCG levels done today, unfortunately I won't get the results until Wednesday :( I bought another box of HPT and I am going to test everyday until I get the results and hopefully they show my little bean is sticky and healthy.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Keep positive thoughts! I am keeping my fingers crossed the blood results come out perfectly!


----------



## TWINKLES80

I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday 

Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?


----------



## lovelyb

TWINKLES80 said:


> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?

Maybe just a slow grower or possibly late implantation. The important thing is that the numbers double every couple of days. Got my FX for a big number jump on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

karenh said:


> I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Karen, I am so, so sorry. :cry:


----------



## TWINKLES80

karenh said:


> I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Karen, 

I'm truly very sorry.


----------



## babymabey

This is going to be a little TMI, but I need to know if anyone else is going through this.
I feel really wet "down there":blush:. Each time I go to the bathroom I am expecting there to be blood. It is really getting on my nerves. 

I have stocked up on HPT. I have three First Response Early Result, 2 First Response Rapid Result which I bought by accident last month, and 3 E.P.T. tests. My husband is mad because I bought so many, but I will pee on them everyday until my HCG levels come in, so he kind of understands why I did it. I am also keeping my previous tests so I can compare the lines and make sure it keeps getting darker. Is anyone else as obsessive as me, or am I the only crazy one? :haha:


----------



## Gwenylovey

TWINKLES80 said:


> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?

Not sure what it means as the important information will come from Wednesday's beta. It's more important that the numbers double every 48 hours than the initial number. Is there any chance that you ovulated a bit later than you had thought? Hope you get some good news on Wednesday!


----------



## vicky125

So haven't had time to get on but with 2 small children already its understandable :). Anyway scan went well but the sonographer got the measurements mixed up and instead if measuring just the sac and just the baby he did half half and screwed up my dates. According to the measurements he took I would be 6w4d today but I'm not. The baby itself only measured 5w4d so I'm getting a rescan on Thursday 

And here's a pic of my little jellybean :)

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/7131B628-C3BD-4FE3-BA72-4973A6396246-275-000000B7E415CFE3_zpsc3fff210.jpg


----------



## gingerbaby4us

Add me to the list lovely ladies. Due Sept 9th! :wacko:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Gwenylovey said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?
> 
> Not sure what it means as the important information will come from Wednesday's beta. It's more important that the numbers double every 48 hours than the initial number. Is there any chance that you ovulated a bit later than you had thought? Hope you get some good news on Wednesday!Click to expand...

Thank you so much. This is going to be the longest 48 hours of my life. I'm hoping for good news as well. 

I just spoke to the nurse and she says they're probably low because I just missed my period which was suppose to arrive yesterday. 

A little bit of piece of mind whew... 

Any words of advice from you ladies would be great..


----------



## Scholesy

TWINKLES80 said:


> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?

My first beta was 53 so I had to have a repeat test 3 days later (would have been 2 days but that would have fallen on a Sunday). They will be looking at how the level increases, ideally it should double every 48 to 72 hours. I was told the starting number isn't important, it's the rate of increase that matters. Some start off low due to later implantation (can happen anywhere from 7 to 12 dpo) or just a slow grower. Fingers crossed for a nice rise on Wednesday, I know how nerve wracking it is :hugs:


----------



## Atlmommy37

Hi all, I'm due Sep 11th. I would love to join your group. I'm so excited while scared to death. It's so nice to meet everyone. I look forward to sharing our journeys together.

Karen: So sorry for your loss.

babymabey: I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one. I'm in the bathroom checking every few mins. I also keep taking test. I've had two betas the first was 49 and the second 139, I still can't stop worrying. Hopefully I'll feel better after my ultrasound on the 14th.


----------



## TWINKLES80

Scholesy said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?
> 
> My first beta was 53 so I had to have a repeat test 3 days later (would have been 2 days but that would have fallen on a Sunday). They will be looking at how the level increases, ideally it should double every 48 to 72 hours. I was told the starting number isn't important, it's the rate of increase that matters. Some start off low due to later implantation (can happen anywhere from 7 to 12 dpo) or just a slow grower. Fingers crossed for a nice rise on Wednesday, I know how nerve wracking it is :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you Scholesy!!! You made me feel a little better.. praying hard. 

I'm so tempted to poas and compare hcgs so awful.. i thought this addiction would stop lol


----------



## Scholesy

TWINKLES80 said:


> Scholesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta today it was only 42.5. I was asked to go back on Wednesday
> 
> Ladies.. can any of you tell me what this means?
> 
> My first beta was 53 so I had to have a repeat test 3 days later (would have been 2 days but that would have fallen on a Sunday). They will be looking at how the level increases, ideally it should double every 48 to 72 hours. I was told the starting number isn't important, it's the rate of increase that matters. Some start off low due to later implantation (can happen anywhere from 7 to 12 dpo) or just a slow grower. Fingers crossed for a nice rise on Wednesday, I know how nerve wracking it is :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Scholesy!!! You made me feel a little better.. praying hard.
> 
> I'm so tempted to poas and compare hcgs so awful.. i thought this addiction would stop lolClick to expand...

I POAS every day up while I was waiting for my 2nd BETA (and quite a few days afterwards :blush:) It's definitely an addiction, lol. But I must admit it did reassure me when my pee sticks kept getting a little bit darker each day. I've got a handful of internet cheapies left but once they've gone that's it - no more POAS :winkwink:


----------



## nico82

Is anyone else suffering MS now??? Just hit me from yesterday and still getting AF cramps in the middle under my belly button every now and then :cry:
Im starting to feel really terrible. Hoping it will ease up in the next few weeks. First GP appointment this afternoon.


----------



## vietmamsie

Karen: :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you can try again right away and your BFP comes soon!

TWINKLES80 and Scholesy: My hcg was on the low side as well, but the doctor wasn't worried about it at all and doesn't want to do a follow up blood until the end of the week. I think the range can vary so much, it's hard when you compare to other women.


----------



## vietmamsie

babymabey said:


> This is going to be a little TMI, but I need to know if anyone else is going through this.
> I feel really wet "down there":blush:. Each time I go to the bathroom I am expecting there to be blood. It is really getting on my nerves.
> 
> I have stocked up on HPT. I have three First Response Early Result, 2 First Response Rapid Result which I bought by accident last month, and 3 E.P.T. tests. My husband is mad because I bought so many, but I will pee on them everyday until my HCG levels come in, so he kind of understands why I did it. I am also keeping my previous tests so I can compare the lines and make sure it keeps getting darker. Is anyone else as obsessive as me, or am I the only crazy one? :haha:

I also look for blood each time I go to the bathroom. I just assume I'm going to mc all the time. It's a hard way to live. :shrug: hang in there


----------



## TWINKLES80

vietmamsie said:


> Karen: :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you can try right away and your BFP comes soon!
> 
> TWINKLES80 and Scholesy: My hcg was on the low side as well, but the doctor wasn't worried about it at all and doesn't want to do a follow up blood until the end of the week. I think the range can vary so much, it's hard when you compare to other women.

Hi Vietmamsie: 

I know its probably not good to compare but what was your numbeR? =) ..


----------



## DCurrie

Ok all, so with me freaking out over the weekend, I think I am getting better!! My HCG was 311 last Wed and had bloodwork done Friday to make sure it doubled and Doctors called today to tell me that my levels from Friday were at 734 HCG so that over doubled.....ewww....:happydance: They have made my first apt for Jan 22 first ultrasound then talk to Dr... Awww...now I have to wait till then..... :wacko:



WELCOME ALL NEW LADIES!!!!!


----------



## DCurrie

babymabey said:


> I just can't get over this feeling that something is wrong. I am hoping that it is just anxiety left over from my last two miscarriages.
> 
> I got my HCG levels done today, unfortunately I won't get the results until Wednesday :( I bought another box of HPT and I am going to test everyday until I get the results and hopefully they show my little bean is sticky and healthy.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I have been a wreck all last week I two have had two MC's and the most recent was Oct.2012 before that was 2009. I just got my second hcg level back today and a little more relief and I will still be nervous till after 12weeeks. But I don't want to stress the baby when I am stressed so I am thing positive and am excited. Keep your head up sweetie we are all here for each other and your will be fine.....with your sticky bean!! :)


----------



## babymabey

DCurrie said:


> Ok all, so with me freaking out over the weekend, I think I am getting better!! My HCG was 311 last Wed and had bloodwork done Friday to make sure it doubled and Doctors called today to tell me that my levels from Friday were at 734 HCG so that over doubled.....ewww....:happydance: They have made my first apt for Jan 22 first ultrasound then talk to Dr... Awww...now I have to wait till then..... :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME ALL NEW LADIES!!!!!

That is awesome that they are doing a scan so early. My doc won't do one before 8 weeks. I am hoping she will make an exception for me (I've had 2 miscarriages in 6 months), but it all depends on my HCG levels I guess. But I am nervous because zI started cramping about an hour ago. Nothing too painful, just annoying.

I am glad your numbers are great, god luck with your scan.


----------



## Southafrica

Sept 7th!!


----------



## DCurrie

karenh said:


> I am leaving you guys. I hope you all have a happy and healthy nine months. Here is the lowdown. So my hcg numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Oh Karenh.....I am so sorry my blessings are with you and I am so sorry that you are going through this.:cry: you were my due buddy!! Just remember never give up and we are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## DCurrie

babymabey said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> Ok all, so with me freaking out over the weekend, I think I am getting better!! My HCG was 311 last Wed and had bloodwork done Friday to make sure it doubled and Doctors called today to tell me that my levels from Friday were at 734 HCG so that over doubled.....ewww....:happydance: They have made my first apt for Jan 22 first ultrasound then talk to Dr... Awww...now I have to wait till then..... :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME ALL NEW LADIES!!!!!
> 
> That is awesome that they are doing a scan so early. My doc won't do one before 8 weeks. I am hoping she will make an exception for me (I've had 2 miscarriages in 6 months), but it all depends on my HCG levels I guess. But I am nervous because zI started cramping about an hour ago. Nothing too painful, just annoying.
> 
> I am glad your numbers are great, god luck with your scan.Click to expand...

Thank you babymabey,
You will be fine....I have had two MCs myself and the most current was Oct 2012 so my doctor said he is watching like a Halk(sp). I was spotting for three days beginning of last week and was going crazy then my numbers are going up and my bleeding stopped. I am still cramping but that is normal as long as they don't hurt and your not bleeding red. 
You are a tough women to have this happen twice in 6 months....fingers crossed that this sticks for you!! NO STRESS!!!


----------



## Southafrica

Hi all!

So I'm very new to this all, I've been on BC on the reg, never missing a day etc etc and now I'm in holiday for a month and just found out a few days ago I'm pregnant! That .01 % chance BC gives I guess lol. Completely not planned BUT I am so beyond excited and scared. I don't fly back home until Thursday, what do I need to do straight off? I've stopped alcohol intake, limiting caffeine, increase vitamin intake etc etc. not quite understand what all these abbreviations you guys use all the time mean?! Thanks so much I'm so deathly scared if miscarriage and its my first, unexpected or not I can't imagine losing him/her!!!


----------



## Kat S

Southafrica said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So I'm very new to this all, I've been on BC on the reg, never missing a day etc etc and now I'm in holiday for a month and just found out a few days ago I'm pregnant! That .01 % chance BC gives I guess lol. Completely not planned BUT I am so beyond excited and scared. I don't fly back home until Thursday, what do I need to do straight off? I've stopped alcohol intake, limiting caffeine, increase vitamin intake etc etc. not quite understand what all these abbreviations you guys use all the time mean?! Thanks so much I'm so deathly scared if miscarriage and its my first, unexpected or not I can't imagine losing him/her!!!

Congratulations and welcome! Yes, the abbreviations confused me at first, but I'd just Google them to find out what they stood for, and soon I had them memorized! Planned pregnancy or not, it's exciting, isn't it? Sounds like you are doing everything you can for now. If I were you, I'd call my gynecologist and set up an appointment. I think most people go in at around 8 weeks for their first scan, so you have time. He/she can give you a check up and advise you on how to proceed! Good luck!


----------



## gatorj

Can I join? I am tentatively due Sept. 12th. It is still very early so I hope this one is a keeper!
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## leanne1989

Hi everyone! I'm due sept 8th. :)
I'm so scared somethings going to go wrong though :(
Had a mmc in dec 09 but a healthy preg march 2010
I'm so tempted to buy clearblue conception indicators, as with my mmc they never came out but with the healthy preg they where correct,people say I'm wasting money though. I keep peeing on ic and getting upset if any appear slightly lighter lol poas addict!
I don't have many symptoms my boobs don't feel as tender but still larger.I have a few cramps and sometomes white stuff sorry tmi!
Seen dr today to book in for midwife, asked if an early scan would be available seeng as when I had mmc they said any future pregnancys I could have one. But the dr said the hospital wouldn't be able to do this as they don't offer them no more because they started getting pressured!?
And I've not been offered any of those hcg blood counts? 
Ah I'm a nervous wreck praying to god this goes smoothly.
How is everybody else? Anybody else with a lack of symptoms? 
Xxx


----------



## kmp

Kiss08 said:


> Good news Viet!!
> 
> Thinking about you Karen.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like time is in slow motion? I just got my BFP five days ago. It feels like five weeks ago! And the time until I get a scan? Seems like forever away!

I feel the same way!!!! I got mine Saturday and I can't believe its only been 3 days!! Especially since have only told immediate family. I wonder if the whole pregnancy will be this slow....


----------



## Aiden187

Can I join, due sep 07, with baby number 2.


----------



## Lallie81

Karenh I am so so sorry to hear your news. I hope you and your SO have the chance to take time to support each other through this :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

TWINKLES80 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Karen: :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you can try right away and your BFP comes soon!
> 
> TWINKLES80 and Scholesy: My hcg was on the low side as well, but the doctor wasn't worried about it at all and doesn't want to do a follow up blood until the end of the week. I think the range can vary so much, it's hard when you compare to other women.
> 
> Hi Vietmamsie:
> 
> I know its probably not good to compare but what was your numbeR? =) ..Click to expand...

205 at 18dpo. I'm thinking I might have had late implantation.


----------



## RileysMummy

Too much to read through but Karen I am so sorry hun. I'd say it's best to try asap, hope you get your sticky bean soon :hugs: xx


----------



## wang

So sorry to hear that Karen, I hope its not etopic


----------



## babyfish2012

I have no idea when my due date is, but i know its some time mid september


----------



## Evansangel

Karen, I am so sorry my lovely. I hope that you get another bfp soon xx

Hi everyone and congrats on all the new bfps! I will add you all to the list when I get home later today. It's my first day back at college an I'm using my phone to come on here.

Morning sickness has started, I had to get off of the bus to be sick this morning :(
I still feel sick now but the food I'm eating is helping, sort of.


----------



## andysgirl

Hello all,

I'd like to join as i finally got BFP yesterday & today after 11months trying for baby number 2.
Due around 19th September 2013


----------



## Chimpette

Runs in... Waves... Run's back out...!

Hopefully be brave enough to join you all soon :blush::haha::thumbup:


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I got my BFP last Thursday. I had an early miscarriage in August 2012 so I am hoping that this one goes a little better. I'm really nervous. I'm not going to lie. 

I got a blood test last Thursday and got an hcg level of 66. My blood test yesterday said my hcg level was 396. I'm hoping this is a good thing. 

*deep breath*

Good vibes for everyone.


----------



## akilgore2012

Welcome to all the new BFPs!! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone! :)


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> Hello everyone. I got my BFP last Thursday. I had an early miscarriage in August 2012 so I am hoping that this one goes a little better. I'm really nervous. I'm not going to lie.
> 
> I got a blood test last Thursday and got an hcg level of 66. My blood test yesterday said my hcg level was 396. I'm hoping this is a good thing.
> 
> *deep breath*
> 
> Good vibes for everyone.

That is an awesome number! I know how you feel, I had a MC in July 2012 and November 2012 so I am freaking out right now as well. Every time I go to the bathroom I keep expecting to see blood. 
I got my HCG levels tested yesterday. Unfortunately, my OB's office has to send the blood out to test so I won't know the results until sometime tomorrow.

I took another test this morning and it at least seems like the line is getting darker, I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## smonty27

From what i can tell i am due sept. 16th! :)))


----------



## babymabey

So here are my crazy symptoms of the day which I love. I will be happy with every single symptom as long as it means I have a sticky bean :)

I can smell everything. My husband laughed at because he was in the kitchen and peeled an orange and I could smell it in the bedroom.

I have to pee like ever half hour to an hour (which DH doesn't understand how I have that symptom yet).

I am constantly hungry so I make sure to snack on Greek yogurt, apples, oranges, bananas and carrots, and of course the occasional piece of chocolate :)

I am very bloated and gassy :blush:

My boobs are still all little tender, but that could be because I poke them a lot throughout the day to make sure they are still hard (weird I know, but deflating boobs is always my first sign of miscarriage)

Last but not least I am exhausted. I usually wake up 2 times a night to pee, but last night I didn't want to get out of bed. I finally got up to pee after I had a dream about it (apparently my body was yelling at me to go). Right now all I want to do is go back to bed and I think I might after a shower.

I am trying to think positive and tell myself that that all these symptoms have to mean a sticky bean. I still have around 24 hours left until I get my HCG levels back. 
Here is a picture of my tests from 12, 13 and 14 DPO. What do you all think? Is the line getting darker?
 



Attached Files:







Image00001.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> [
> That is an awesome number! I know how you feel, I had a MC in July 2012 and November 2012 so I am freaking out right now as well. Every time I go to the bathroom I keep expecting to see blood.
> I got my HCG levels tested yesterday. Unfortunately, my OB's office has to send the blood out to test so I won't know the results until sometime tomorrow.
> 
> I took another test this morning and it at least seems like the line is getting darker, I am hoping that is a good sign.

Well we are all in this together. It can be so scary sometimes.


----------



## akilgore2012

My symptoms for today are I am sooooo hungry! Then if I go too long between eating I get nauseous. And the potty, that thing is my best friend right now! I keep having to pee every 30 minutes! Whew!

My nipples are still very sore and I get twinges through them every now and then. I also still get very light cramps as my ligaments are stretching (hopefully).

I also took another test this morning because my boobs weren't hurting as bad and the test was darker than before so I'm happy! I can't wait until Friday to get my dating scan done!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies:

Brown spotting today only when I wipe sorry tmi.

Any of you have this? 

Frer getting darker so still praying


----------



## Kat S

Breast tenderness, which was almost unbearable for about 2 weeks, has calmed down considerably today. Made me nervous for a minute, but then I read that breast tenderness comes and goes in the first trimester and is totally normal. I was having frequent urination, too, but that has calmed down as of today as well (so far). I hope the relief in symptoms is not an indication of anything bad.


----------



## missangie

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is feeling okay and not worrying too much 

I just started to get nauseous in the mornings and evenings but its not bad... yet. (last time I threw up every day for 18 weeks and continued to get sick every now and then throughout my whole pregnancy) 

My beta on 12/28 was 256 on 12/31 1358 and on 1/4 8310 and my first ultrasound is in 2.5 weeks. Im so anxious to see my baby and his/her heart beating.


----------



## maybebaby3

Twinkles I had spotting with my 1st child and all was ok!

I'm thoroughly exhausted, hungry and craving cheese for some reason :rofl:


----------



## Kiss08

babymabey said:


> So here are my crazy symptoms of the day which I love. I will be happy with every single symptom as long as it means I have a sticky bean :)
> 
> I can smell everything. My husband laughed at because he was in the kitchen and peeled an orange and I could smell it in the bedroom.
> 
> I have to pee like ever half hour to an hour (which DH doesn't understand how I have that symptom yet).
> 
> I am constantly hungry so I make sure to snack on Greek yogurt, apples, oranges, bananas and carrots, and of course the occasional piece of chocolate :)
> 
> I am very bloated and gassy :blush:
> 
> My boobs are still all little tender, but that could be because I poke them a lot throughout the day to make sure they are still hard (weird I know, but deflating boobs is always my first sign of miscarriage)
> 
> Last but not least I am exhausted. I usually wake up 2 times a night to pee, but last night I didn't want to get out of bed. I finally got up to pee after I had a dream about it (apparently my body was yelling at me to go). Right now all I want to do is go back to bed and I think I might after a shower.
> 
> I am trying to think positive and tell myself that that all these symptoms have to mean a sticky bean. I still have around 24 hours left until I get my HCG levels back.
> Here is a picture of my tests from 12, 13 and 14 DPO. What do you all think? Is the line getting darker?

I love my symptoms, too! I think my DH thinks I'm crazy when I say, "I felt nauseous today -- isn't that great??" I've been having some nausea, increased appetite (like woah), increased thirst, and bloated/gassy (especially after I eat... which is often...). Oh, and I cry at everything.

Also, your tests definitely look darker!! I could see the difference just in the thumbnail. I took my first test since last week and mine looks pretty similar but I think they stop getting darker at a certain point.


----------



## Kiss08

One other thing, I'm not tired during the day but I have noticed I don't sleep as well. I wake up every couple hours and sometimes have trouble going back to sleep. I would think that this combined with being pregnant I should be exhausted but I fine totally normal. Anyone else?


----------



## nico82

Morning sickness has kicked in for me too. Every time I even think of eating I feel nauseous. :sick:
Had my first GP appointment lastnight, and had bloods, urine etc done and booked my first ultrasound for two weeks time, I will be 8 weeks by then. Hopefully get to see his/her heart beating.

Those who have been mums before, how did you stop the nauseous feeling? Its really bothering me so much so I find it hard to eat. :shrug:


----------



## DCurrie

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Brown spotting today only when I wipe sorry tmi.
> 
> Any of you have this?
> 
> Frer getting darker so still praying

Brown spotting is old blood, and light pink is inplantation both are ok and are normal. I had both with last week and with my daughter too, and yes only when I went to the bathroom and wiped. You are fine and not worries.


----------



## WantaBelly

Have any of you had betas drawn? I have had some spotting so I had them drawn at 12 dpo(yesterday) and I will have them drawn at 14 dpo (tomorrow) I'm just hoping they double and the spotting stops completely. Its not alot and its like an orange-brown color but it still makes me a little uneasy....

12 dpo beta- 218 
progesterone 17.1


----------



## TWINKLES80

WantaBelly said:


> Have any of you had betas drawn? I have had some spotting so I had them drawn at 12 dpo(yesterday) and I will have them drawn at 14 dpo (tomorrow) I'm just hoping they double and the spotting stops completely. Its not alot and its like an orange-brown color but it still makes me a little uneasy....
> 
> 12 dpo beta- 218
> progesterone 17.1

Hi Wanta:

Your beta looks great. Mine was a grim 42.5 so tomorrow another test. I too have the brown orange spotting. Trying not to worry, but it's hard. :(


----------



## CastawayBride

Hello all! Very first :bfp: for us! I believe our estimated due date will be Sept 19th :)


----------



## under25ttc

I had my beta drawn at 13dpo and it was 97. Doc was happy with it and didn't Ask I come in for a second. Scheduled my 7 week scan for Jan 29th. Fingers crossed the next 3 weeks fly by!


----------



## WantaBelly

TWINKLES80 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Have any of you had betas drawn? I have had some spotting so I had them drawn at 12 dpo(yesterday) and I will have them drawn at 14 dpo (tomorrow) I'm just hoping they double and the spotting stops completely. Its not alot and its like an orange-brown color but it still makes me a little uneasy....
> 
> 12 dpo beta- 218
> progesterone 17.1
> 
> Hi Wanta:
> 
> Your beta looks great. Mine was a grim 42.5 so tomorrow another test. I too have the brown orange spotting. Trying not to worry, but it's hard. :(Click to expand...

I will say a prayer for you hun! I test again tomorrow too FX'd for us both. From what I have read the # isnt as important as the doubling time so don't worry about your # hun


----------



## Kat S

HCG levels:
My 14 dpiui was 192
17 dpiui was 792
19 dpiui was a measly 923
21 dpiui was 3,948...I bounced back!


----------



## missangie

WantaBelly said:


> Have any of you had betas drawn? I have had some spotting so I had them drawn at 12 dpo(yesterday) and I will have them drawn at 14 dpo (tomorrow) I'm just hoping they double and the spotting stops completely. Its not alot and its like an orange-brown color but it still makes me a little uneasy....
> 
> 12 dpo beta- 218
> progesterone 17.1

I had three beta's done 12/28 was 256 on 12/31 1358 and on 1/4 8310. Hope they double for you and dont worry it can be very normal to spot!!


----------



## vicky125

my betas for 21dpo were 2684.


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now I'm in the phase that my symptoms come and go. I always get scared that I am going to lose the baby. That something is wrong with me. That some women are getting so sick and constant the whole time and my symptoms go back and forth. 

They took my hcg levels last Thursday and they were at 66 and on Monday they were 396. I'm just scared

Although last night I took my bra off and my left nipple was burning and hurting like crazy. This morning I woke up and there is barely any pain. I'm just scared.


----------



## under25ttc

Ghins, omg thank you for writing your post. I was so worried myself. I have the sane things going on. I'll have symptoms come and go. I have not thrown up yet, just felt sick. My symptoms are so mild that I question if I'm pregnant sometimes. This is my very first pregnancy so idk if I should be excited to not have bad symptoms or scared for the baby.
Prayers to u! Your not alone.


----------



## Kat S

I woke up yesterday and I realized I hadn't woken up in the night to pee, and that my boobs didn't hurt anywhere near how they had been hurting the past two weeks. I read that breast tenderness comes and goes during the first trimester, but I didn't read anything about frequent urination coming and going, so I don't know. Has me nervous. I guess we're all in the same boat!


----------



## bboo2

I would like to join with a tentative due date of September 16th! I just found out yesterday and am very excited to join you ladies!


----------



## zionmyson

Hello ladies, i'm due September 7, going by my LMP


----------



## Sabr

Hello ladies. Hope I can join you. Just had my bfp on 10dpo. So excited! My due date according to my Lmp is the 23rd of September


----------



## ghinspire22

Kat S, I think it depends too on how much fluid you are drinking. If you aren't drinking a lot of water then you probably won't have to pee as much.


----------



## wang

Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??


----------



## WantaBelly

wang said:


> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??

Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.


----------



## maybebaby3

I don't know mine! Hospital here isn't interested in pregnancy until its about 10wks.


----------



## TWINKLES80

maybebaby3 said:


> I don't know mine! Hospital here isn't interested in pregnancy until its about 10wks.

Might be a blessing in disguise. I'm worried sick because I know :( I was set to do fertility treatment, but got bfP the month I was suppose to start so still under an re that's 
why they're testing. Although I'm not really considered on treatment because it was thankfully natural. 


Hope you girls are ok!


----------



## Kat S

The only reason you would have your HCG levels tested multiple times is if there is some concern about the pregnancy. I'm over 40 and got pregnant via IUI and injectables, so my RE checked my HCG levels to make sure the little bugger was growing as it should at that stage.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm feeling really frustrated today. I've had an increase in symptoms the last couple of days (nausea, a bit of fatigue, bloated, mild cramping) and absolutely nothing all day today. I thought I was turning a corner and I'd actually FEEL pregnant but now I'm all paranoid again. I hate this not knowing stage!


----------



## bump_wanted

Im here super early edd of 22 sept! My period isnt even due for another 4 days xx


----------



## akilgore2012

I just can't keep up with this thread sometimes!! Hahaha!

You ladies with the HCG worries, don't worry, mine started out at 22! Then to 76 and four days later 836! Don't worry, be happy and things will be just fine! :) The only reason I get mine tested is because they want to do them at work to see my progression. Nosy coworkers of mine! Haha! I work in an ER and sometimes I think they worry more than me.

Yesterday my symptoms weren't as bad as they usually are but today they are back! I swear my boobs grew overnight and they are hurting again. I guess the symptoms really do come and go. It's so weird!

Oh and welcome to all the new BFP ladies!!!!


----------



## jojo_b

I got my very very faint bfp last night :cloud9: I'm only due on my period on 14th so I have tested very early. Thinking due date around 22nd sept all being well :)


----------



## ClipMyWings

I'm due on September 5th :) 

No real symptoms yet besides noticing that things smell much strongly than I recall.


----------



## Evansangel

List is updated, congrats on the new bfps!

If I have missed you off its because you haven't told me your due date. If you did then I'm sorry, I am very very tired :)
Just send me a pm or write a message on here and I will update x


----------



## TWINKLES80

akilgore2012 said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread sometimes!! Hahaha!
> 
> You ladies with the HCG worries, don't worry, mine started out at 22! Then to 76 and four days later 836! Don't worry, be happy and things will be just fine! :) The only reason I get mine tested is because they want to do them at work to see my progression. Nosy coworkers of mine! Haha! I work in an ER and sometimes I think they worry more than me.
> 
> Yesterday my symptoms weren't as bad as they usually are but today they are back! I swear my boobs grew overnight and they are hurting again. I guess the symptoms really do come and go. It's so weird!
> 
> Oh and welcome to all the new BFP ladies!!!!

Thanks Kilgore!!! I'm glad I don't work at the ER the lab folks would think i'm the most annoying person on this planet lol.. 

Mind if i ask you how far along you were at hcg 22? 

Thanks honey.. symptoms do come and go! thank goodness we need a break sometimes ;)


----------



## akilgore2012

I wish I knew how far along I was. That was the whole reason we did the blood work int he first place. I missed a period at the beginning of December and everything was negative. So I decided to test again around my next supposed period and bam! BFP and 22hcg. So we assume it was in the 3rd week when I got that number, but I really won't know for sure until I go to my dating scan Friday and count back.


----------



## wang

WantaBelly said:


> wang said:
> 
> 
> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??
> 
> Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.Click to expand...



ahhh thanks :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

wang said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wang said:
> 
> 
> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??
> 
> Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thanks :)Click to expand...

Ladies I feel so much better! HCG is a tad more than double up to 98.4 ;) I'm so thankful right now..


----------



## nico82

I wouldnt worry too much about symptoms coming and going, apparently its a sign your body is adjusting to the level of HCG in your body so its a good sign, or else you would incredibly unwell your entire pregnancy :hugs:

I have had a few days feeling absolutely terrible :sick: but since last night I seem to have bounced back and I realised its because I stopped taking the "full" prenatals as advised by my GP and only taking the folic acid and iodone now. I think the prenatals were too harsh on my stomach, had bad cramps, nausea and general unwell feeling, not I seem much better. :happydance:

Also found I need to eat alot of small foods just to keep my stomach happy and not so queezy, I am not used to snacking so really forcing myself on healthy foods. Seems to help in the long run.


----------



## nico82

TWINKLES80 said:


> wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wang said:
> 
> 
> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??
> 
> Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies I feel so much better! HCG is a tad more than double up to 98.4 ;) I'm so thankful right now..Click to expand...

Congratulations sweety :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

My nerves have been calmed a little today. My OB called and my HCG level was 69 and since I am barely 4 weeks she said that number is perfect!! I think I deafened her when I yelled WOOHOO into the phone. I need to go back in tomorrow and get the tested again just to make sure. I am glad I can be a little excited now. We still won't be telling anyone until I am 12 weeks (Maybe 8 if I know things are ok), with the two losses I am extremely cautious telling people.

My symptoms today haven't been too bad. I still have to pee a lot and I am so hungry. I stopped by to grab me something for lunch and I decided to write this post and pace myself, or I'll do like I did last night and that is eat to fast and then get sick.

I hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

I didn't take my medicine last night (the Equate Unisom for morning sickness) and it came back with a vengeance. I have an ultrasound this Friday for the 6 week scan. I hope all you ladies are doing alright. My cravings are leaning more towards the sweet things now. :)


----------



## nico82

ZoeyKaspian said:


> I didn't take my medicine last night (the Equate Unisom for morning sickness) and it came back with a vengeance. I have an ultrasound this Friday for the 6 week scan. I hope all you ladies are doing alright. My cravings are leaning more towards the sweet things now. :)

My cravings are the complete opposite lol I cant even think about eating anything sweet and im craving spicy foods lol which I never ate at all before my pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## TWINKLES80

babymabey said:


> My nerves have been calmed a little today. My OB called and my HCG level was 69 and since I am barely 4 weeks she said that number is perfect!! I think I deafened her when I yelled WOOHOO into the phone. I need to go back in tomorrow and get the tested again just to make sure. I am glad I can be a little excited now. We still won't be telling anyone until I am 12 weeks (Maybe 8 if I know things are ok), with the two losses I am extremely cautious telling people.
> 
> My symptoms today haven't been too bad. I still have to pee a lot and I am so hungry. I stopped by to grab me something for lunch and I decided to write this post and pace myself, or I'll do like I did last night and that is eat to fast and then get sick.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well!!

Yay Baby!!


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

nico82 said:


> ZoeyKaspian said:
> 
> 
> I didn't take my medicine last night (the Equate Unisom for morning sickness) and it came back with a vengeance. I have an ultrasound this Friday for the 6 week scan. I hope all you ladies are doing alright. My cravings are leaning more towards the sweet things now. :)
> 
> My cravings are the complete opposite lol I cant even think about eating anything sweet and im craving spicy foods lol which I never ate at all before my pregnancy :rofl:Click to expand...

I craved lasagna all last month, but this month it grosses me out. I've always hated lasagna before. Now, it's all different this month. I ate a box of a dozen chocolate donuts in less than 24 hours lol


----------



## WantaBelly

TWINKLES80 said:


> wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wang said:
> 
> 
> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??
> 
> Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies I feel so much better! HCG is a tad more than double up to 98.4 ;) I'm so thankful right now..Click to expand...

Awesome!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


I'm going to get mine drawn and will update tomorrow when I have results..


----------



## sunnylove

I am due September 19th! :) I just found out yesterday at 12DPO. When really gave me the hint that I was possibly pregnant were the weird, sharp/dull pains I was having in my lower left side. And just a general pressure, stretching feeling in my abdomen. I'm out of breath way more easy now, and while I don't think I'm necessarily peeing more frequently, when I get the urge to pee, it's like way more intense, like CAN'T HOLD IT ANY LONGER lol. Feeling a little crampy, but otherwise good. :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!


----------



## babymabey

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!

That is great news!! :hugs: I am hoping I can convince my OB to do an early scan.


----------



## TWINKLES80

WantaBelly said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wang said:
> 
> 
> Euhm, this may be a stupid questions, but how do you all know your HCG levels??
> 
> Wang, I live in the U.S. and have had miscarriages before and usually have to supplement with prometrium due to low progesterone so my Dr. likes to take HCG blood tests on me when I find out I'm pregnant. Not everyone gets their HCG levels checked.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ladies I feel so much better! HCG is a tad more than double up to 98.4 ;) I'm so thankful right now..Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! :wohoo: :wohoo:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get mine drawn and will update tomorrow when I have results..Click to expand...


Thank you Wantabelly! I hope you get great news!! keep us posted!


----------



## lovelyb

Gwenylovey: Congrats on your scan, that's fantastic news :thumbup:

Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:


AFM: I had a scan today as well. Saw our little bean and the heartbeat. Still don't have an exact measurement as baby is still too small but doc says between 5w6d and 6w4d. The bpm was 106 which they say is slightly below the minimum range of 110. They want me to get another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:
Seeing that heartbeat for the first time was so amazing. This is our first pregnancy and I'll never forget that moment. :cloud9:


----------



## lovelyb

BTW TWINKLES80 I love your avatar!! :haha:


----------



## TWINKLES80

lovelyb said:


> BTW TWINKLES80 I love your avatar!! :haha:

Thanks lovely! That I so awesome you saw the heartbeat awwwwwwww!!

I have an appointment next tue. But I'm utterly confused with how far along I am! Ff changed my date to only 10dpo! So I'm more like 3 weeks :)

But my bloat feels like 9 months! Lol


----------



## anniecrock

Hi everyone! I got my BFP at 10DPO on New Years Eve...due on 9/14. Have had 3 previous miscarriages. Found out I tested positive for a blood clotting gene mutation..doing twice daily Lovenox shots with this. HCG draws look great...STICK BABY STICK!


----------



## OperationBbyO

nico82 said:


> ZoeyKaspian said:
> 
> 
> I didn't take my medicine last night (the Equate Unisom for morning sickness) and it came back with a vengeance. I have an ultrasound this Friday for the 6 week scan. I hope all you ladies are doing alright. My cravings are leaning more towards the sweet things now. :)
> 
> My cravings are the complete opposite lol I cant even think about eating anything sweet and im craving spicy foods lol which I never ate at all before my pregnancy :rofl:Click to expand...


All I want to eat is red bell pepper!!! :shrug:


----------



## Gwenylovey

lovelyb said:


> Gwenylovey: Congrats on your scan, that's fantastic news :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a scan today as well. Saw our little bean and the heartbeat. Still don't have an exact measurement as baby is still too small but doc says between 5w6d and 6w4d. The bpm was 106 which they say is slightly below the minimum range of 110. They want me to get another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:
> Seeing that heartbeat for the first time was so amazing. This is our first pregnancy and I'll never forget that moment. :cloud9:

Lovely, that is fantastic news!! It is truly amazing to see that little flickering heart beating away. My DH squeezed my hand the second he spotted it and it was such an emotional moment :) I will say that my RE told me that she likes to see the heartbeat anywhere above 100 at this point, so it sounds like you are in the right range. I also have a scan in a couple of weeks to see how things are progressing.


----------



## CastawayBride

sunnylove said:


> I am due September 19th! :) I just found out yesterday at 12DPO. When really gave me the hint that I was possibly pregnant were the weird, sharp/dull pains I was having in my lower left side. And just a general pressure, stretching feeling in my abdomen. I'm out of breath way more easy now, and while I don't think I'm necessarily peeing more frequently, when I get the urge to pee, it's like way more intense, like CAN'T HOLD IT ANY LONGER lol. Feeling a little crampy, but otherwise good. :)

I believe that Sept 19th is my due date too!! :)


----------



## Ce1976

Hi I am 18th September x


----------



## Kat S

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!

Awww! So exciting!


----------



## Kat S

lovelyb said:


> AFM: I had a scan today as well. Saw our little bean and the heartbeat. Still don't have an exact measurement as baby is still too small but doc says between 5w6d and 6w4d. The bpm was 106 which they say is slightly below the minimum range of 110. They want me to get another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:
> Seeing that heartbeat for the first time was so amazing. This is our first pregnancy and I'll never forget that moment. :cloud9:

Sounds magical! So glad you got to see that!


----------



## under25ttc

Had some sicknesses this morning but nothing bad. Then cramping went away this afternoon and it made me nervous. But around dinner my boobs started hurting and My DH swears they've gotten bigger. This is a new symptom for me BC I haven't had any breast pain until now.


----------



## lovelyb

TWINKLES80 said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> BTW TWINKLES80 I love your avatar!! :haha:
> 
> Thanks lovely! That I so awesome you saw the heartbeat awwwwwwww!!
> 
> I have an appointment next tue. But I'm utterly confused with how far along I am! Ff changed my date to only 10dpo! So I'm more like 3 weeks :)
> 
> But my bloat feels like 9 months! LolClick to expand...

I'm having mega bloat too! Feel like I look about 3mos :haha:



Gwenylovey said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Gwenylovey: Congrats on your scan, that's fantastic news :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats to all the new BFPs :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a scan today as well. Saw our little bean and the heartbeat. Still don't have an exact measurement as baby is still too small but doc says between 5w6d and 6w4d. The bpm was 106 which they say is slightly below the minimum range of 110. They want me to get another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:
> Seeing that heartbeat for the first time was so amazing. This is our first pregnancy and I'll never forget that moment. :cloud9:
> 
> Lovely, that is fantastic news!! It is truly amazing to see that little flickering heart beating away. My DH squeezed my hand the second he spotted it and it was such an emotional moment :) I will say that my RE told me that she likes to see the heartbeat anywhere above 100 at this point, so it sounds like you are in the right range. I also have a scan in a couple of weeks to see how things are progressing.Click to expand...

Thanks. I came home straight away and googled bpm ranges. Found some reassuring results. Did they give you any pics of your ultrasound? I didn't get any and now i'm regretting not asking for one. 



Kat S said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I had a scan today as well. Saw our little bean and the heartbeat. Still don't have an exact measurement as baby is still too small but doc says between 5w6d and 6w4d. The bpm was 106 which they say is slightly below the minimum range of 110. They want me to get another scan in two weeks to make sure everything is ok :thumbup:
> Seeing that heartbeat for the first time was so amazing. This is our first pregnancy and I'll never forget that moment. :cloud9:
> 
> Sounds magical! So glad you got to see that!Click to expand...

That's the perfect word, magical! :thumbup:


----------



## DCurrie

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!

That is wonderful and to see the heartbeat is always a blessing
Congratuations!!


----------



## ckylesworld

My due date is September 9, 2013. I would like to join :happydance:


----------



## ckylesworld

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!

I am so happy for u. I go in next Thursday for my ultrasound and I will be 6w3d too. I hope we see the heart beat too. I just want to see that there REALLY is a baby in there. :haha:


----------



## Proserpina

Just got my :bfp: this morning @ 12 dpo. Due date is September, 20, 2013, and I am excited about that. I think a September baby will be lovely. 

Feeling fatigued and crampy. Already missing my energy. Eager for my doctor to put in an order for me to get a blood pregnancy test to confirm.


----------



## Katie_lynn13

September 13th for me.


----------



## WantaBelly

Gwenylovey said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to post an update! I had my first ultrasound today at what I thought was 6w3d. I'm measuring 6w4d, and we saw a flickering heartbeat! My RE was really pleased with everything, especially given my history and is feeling really optimistic about everything. It was so exciting and such a relief!

This is Fantabulous!!!! :happydance:


----------



## WantaBelly

lovelyb I love Wonderful news like this!! So Special, soak it up girl!!

proserpina I'm due the 20th too! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## vicky125

I had my rescan today with a sonographer who didn't stuff it up :) due date is changed to September 3rd so only a day behind at 6w2d and I saw bubbies hb. 130bpm. Ill add another pic later when I can


----------



## maybebaby3

Lovely news that some of you are already seeing a HB! :) can't wait til I have a scan but will have to pay privately if I want one before 12 weeks!


----------



## vicky125

i had to pay for my rescan but i didnt mind, as promised heres my little baby

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/603284_10152007212817366_1284570795_n_zps2263db31.jpg


----------



## Evansangel

List has been updated!

Vicky, aww tiny little baby! My scan is on Monday, I'm very excited. I have one long day of college on Friday and then all weekend at work to get through first.
It doesn't bode well for my morning sickness which seems to start at 9am and carry on until about lunchtime.

After the scan we are going to my in laws for lunch, which I am also excited about because his mum is the best cook.

DH has taken Lily out to buy my birthday present, he sent me a text telling me what she said. 
"Mummy likes to go to the baby shop, but WE like to go to the game shop" :haha:


----------



## kjb

EDD for me is September 6th! already feeling bloated and sickly... Very tired as well!


----------



## vicky125

Evansangel said:


> List has been updated!
> 
> Vicky, aww tiny little baby! My scan is on Monday, I'm very excited. I have one long day of college on Friday and then all weekend at work to get through first.
> It doesn't bode well for my morning sickness which seems to start at 9am and carry on until about lunchtime.
> 
> After the scan we are going to my in laws for lunch, which I am also excited about because his mum is the best cook.
> 
> DH has taken Lily out to buy my birthday present, he sent me a text telling me what she said.
> "Mummy likes to go to the baby shop, but WE like to go to the game shop" :haha:

goodluck for monday :D... hope you get to see the little heart beating away 

also hope they pick something nice out for you


----------



## Evansangel

vicky125 said:


> goodluck for monday :D... hope you get to see the little heart beating away
> 
> also hope they pick something nice out for you

They didnt really get much, only cards and a small thing from Lily because she was having a tantrum all the way round town. 
So he just bought her home.

She hates walking places, she is very lazy at times :shrug:

I feel so sick still, I had some soup which helped a tiny bit. I am hoping a walk to the shop will stop the sickness.


----------



## laila 44

Me me!! Due sept 18th!!!


----------



## Kat S

vicky125 said:


> i had to pay for my rescan but i didnt mind, as promised heres my little baby
> 
> https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/603284_10152007212817366_1284570795_n_zps2263db31.jpg

AWWW! Look, it's the first sono on the thread with a baby that we can see! Congratulations!


----------



## Kat S

vicky125 said:


> I had my rescan today with a sonographer who didn't stuff it up :) due date is changed to September 3rd so only a day behind at 6w2d and I saw bubbies hb. 130bpm. Ill add another pic later when I can

Yay for seeing the heartbeat!! I'm so happy for you! I'm going in for my next scan on monday, which for me will also be 6w2d, so now I have hope I'll see something, too!


----------



## Kat S

Evansangel said:


> List has been updated!
> 
> Vicky, aww tiny little baby! My scan is on Monday, I'm very excited. I have one long day of college on Friday and then all weekend at work to get through first.
> It doesn't bode well for my morning sickness which seems to start at 9am and carry on until about lunchtime.
> 
> After the scan we are going to my in laws for lunch, which I am also excited about because his mum is the best cook.
> 
> DH has taken Lily out to buy my birthday present, he sent me a text telling me what she said.
> "Mummy likes to go to the baby shop, but WE like to go to the game shop" :haha:

I have a scan on Monday, too! Oooooh, morning sickness AND college classes? That has GOT to suck. I hope you get through it!

And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :bday: <-- That was supposed to be a birthday smilie that I use on another forum...didn't occur to me that there wasn't a birthday smilie here!!

AH HA! I got this one :cake: There ya go!


----------



## ghinspire22

Last night I had a migraine. It was SO PAINFUL. I seriously thought I was going to have to bang my head against a wall to relieve the pain. Tylenol was enough to take the edge off and I tried my best to sleep. It was such a restless night. It did eventually go away.

It makes me nervous though because I used to get really bad migraines a few days before my period came.

This is scary to me because I don't want another miscarriage. I don't want this to be the end.


----------



## akilgore2012

Beautiful scan Vicky!!! What a blessing it was to be able to see the heart beat!

Evansangel, good luck on Monday! I can't wait to hear about the results from your appointment!

AFM: my scan is tomorrow to make sure everything is going well in there and to see what my actual due date is. I am sooooo excited!! I can't wait for this work day to end! FX'd everything looks fine and the babes is growing nicely! :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies:

Quick question, has anyone here had a baby who was much younger than you thought? Meaning you ovulated very late compared to your lmp. 

I thought I'd stop worrying but I guess it never ceases :( 

Got my doubling but expected to get checked again but was told no need?

Hope my worries aren't getting annoying but I'm so scared!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies! I would like to join! I just found I am pregnant yesterday. I am due according to ovulation Sept 20th 2013, and the 23rd according to my LMP. I am so excited to be in this part of the forum!! I wish all you a H&H 9 months!! Lets grow fat together!! :winkwink:


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome to all the new ladies! Congrats on your BFPs!

Tomorrow I have my second scan. Hoping to SEE the baby (last time we didn't see it) and hear a little heart beat.

As for Symptoms, nothing too bad, my bbs are still tender, but not painful. strangely enough they have gotten HUGE. I now spill out of my cups. I guess it's already time to buy a few new bras? I have little cramps here and there. They come and go, but nothing major. I'm pretty tried, I nap every afternoon and still manage to fall asleep at night easily. Oh, and I have to pee like all the time. I always thought that this was a symptom for later in pregnancy when the baby is pushing on your bladder, but apparently not.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Vicky, what an absolutely beautiful little bean! So exciting!

Evansangel and Alkigore, good luck on your upcoming scans! Can't wait to hear all about them!


----------



## Kiss08

ghinspire22 said:


> Last night I had a migraine. It was SO PAINFUL. I seriously thought I was going to have to bang my head against a wall to relieve the pain. Tylenol was enough to take the edge off and I tried my best to sleep. It was such a restless night. It did eventually go away.
> 
> It makes me nervous though because I used to get really bad migraines a few days before my period came.
> 
> This is scary to me because I don't want another miscarriage. I don't want this to be the end.

Hi there. I also get menstrual migraines (just before my period) and got a migraine at 4 weeks pregnant. I, too, was worried about this meant a drop in estrogen (as is the reason for my menstrual migraine) and thus a miscarriage. I read that while women who have menstrual migraines are often protected in the second and third trimester, the estrogen levels aren't high enough in the first trimester so it is possible to have a migraine due to all the hormone fluctuations happening combined with the increase in blood volume. I'm hoping it was just a one time thing because migraines with no prescription drugs is not my favorite past time. Hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:


----------



## babydevil1989

Scan tomorrow as iv been having a few pains fingers crossed xx


----------



## Gwenylovey

babydevil1989 said:


> Scan tomorrow as iv been having a few pains fingers crossed xx

Hope all is well! There are so many benign things at this stage that can cause strange cramps - hoping it's just one of those things


----------



## bboo2

So I have to tell you all how I found out I was pregnant! During my first pregnancy I only had one craving and it was hot tamales (the candy)! I ate pounds upon pounds of hot tamales. I have not eaten hot tamales since that pregnancy (about 2.5 years ago). I thought I was out this month as I had Influenza A when I ovulated, but on Friday I was so hungry and without even thinking I went to the store and bought hot tamales. Two days ago I started thinking....... I better test! What do you know...... :bfp:!


----------



## wang

babydevil1989 said:


> Scan tomorrow as iv been having a few pains fingers crossed xx

i am sure it will be fine, ive been having strange cramps on and off, good luck :flower:


----------



## wang

bboo2 said:


> So I have to tell you all how I found out I was pregnant! During my first pregnancy I only had one craving and it was hot tamales (the candy)! I ate pounds upon pounds of hot tamales. I have not eaten hot tamales since that pregnancy (about 2.5 years ago). I thought I was out this month as I had Influenza A when I ovulated, but on Friday I was so hungry and without even thinking I went to the store and bought hot tamales. Two days ago I started thinking....... I better test! What do you know...... :bfp:!


never heard of that, but that is a brilliant way of finding out! Congrats with your BFP!


----------



## bboo2

babydevil1989 said:


> Scan tomorrow as iv been having a few pains fingers crossed xx

My fingers are also crossed for you, I'm hoping it's just normal growing pains!


----------



## Kat S

I can't get warm! Anyone else suffering from feeling cold all the time?


----------



## akilgore2012

Kat S said:


> I can't get warm! Anyone else suffering from feeling cold all the time?

Me!! And my husband can't stand it! I hope they check my iron levels as I feel it could be because I'm anemic.


----------



## bboo2

Kat S said:


> I can't get warm! Anyone else suffering from feeling cold all the time?

Me too! I turned the thermostat up to 72 and loaded up the fireplace!!! (also driving my husband crazy!


----------



## babydevil1989

Thanks guys im sure its fine but just need the reassurance! X


----------



## Kat S

Glad to know I'm not alone in the "I can't get warm" department! Right now my cat Zsa Zsa is helping out as a heating blanket in my lap.

How about your arms falling asleep when you are sleeping at night? Since I've been confirmed pregnant, I wake up ALL THE TIME with my arm/hand asleep...usually the right. I tried to google this, and though I see lots of pregnant ladies talking about it, no one seems to know what causes it. :shrug: Surprised I'm experiencing this so early in my pregnancy.


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm not having that... yet. LOL

I'd assume it's because your blood isn't circulating like it normally would and is focusing more on the fetus. That's just my assumption though, as I am not a doctor. Who knows really!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kat S said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone in the "I can't get warm" department! Right now my cat Zsa Zsa is helping out as a heating blanket in my lap.
> 
> How about your arms falling asleep when you are sleeping at night? Since I've been confirmed pregnant, I wake up ALL THE TIME with my arm/hand asleep...usually the right. I tried to google this, and though I see lots of pregnant ladies talking about it, no one seems to know what causes it. :shrug: Surprised I'm experiencing this so early in my pregnancy.


That's interesting...I haven't had my arms fall asleep when I'm sleeping BUT I have noticed this during yoga! In positions where I raise my arm either above my head or diagonally across my ear/over my head, I've found that the blood rushes out of it pretty quickly and it starts to tingle a bit. this never happened before...I bet it's happening for the same reason that your arm is falling asleep at night.


----------



## WantaBelly

Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on the thread before posting this but I just got a call with my HCG levels:

12 dpo- 218
Progesterone 17.1

14 dpo- 481
Progesterone 15.2

Ok now a new worry........ Geesh! Does anyone know what the standard is for progesterone levels and if I should worry ab it dropping?? I already take progesterone supplements because I know I have low progesterone so I can't supplement anymore but should I worry about my level dropping??


----------



## Gwenylovey

WantaBelly said:


> Sorry I haven't had time to catch up on the thread before posting this but I just got a call with my HCG levels:
> 
> 12 dpo- 218
> Progesterone 17.1
> 
> 14 dpo- 481
> Progesterone 15.2
> 
> Ok now a new worry........ Geesh! Does anyone know what the standard is for progesterone levels and if I should worry ab it dropping?? I already take progesterone supplements because I know I have low progesterone so I can't supplement anymore but should I worry about my level dropping??

I'm not too sure about progesterone, but I think I remember my RE saying that she does not supplement unless it's under 15 in most cases (although she did supplement with me with a level of 21). I think that number is totally fine but they might want to supplement more if the numbers keep dropping. I will say that your HCG numbers are great for dpo!


----------



## babydevil1989

Oh yes my arm is always dead when i wake up, soooo annoying!

I keep getting cold feet but no where else x


----------



## Evansangel

Kat S said:


> I have a scan on Monday, too! Oooooh, morning sickness AND college classes? That has GOT to suck. I hope you get through it!
> 
> And HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :bday: <-- That was supposed to be a birthday smilie that I use on another forum...didn't occur to me that there wasn't a birthday smilie here!!
> 
> AH HA! I got this one :cake: There ya go!

Haha thanks! It's not my birthday yet though. It's on the 18th, but today is the only day we both had off :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Kiss08 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Last night I had a migraine. It was SO PAINFUL. I seriously thought I was going to have to bang my head against a wall to relieve the pain. Tylenol was enough to take the edge off and I tried my best to sleep. It was such a restless night. It did eventually go away.
> 
> It makes me nervous though because I used to get really bad migraines a few days before my period came.
> 
> This is scary to me because I don't want another miscarriage. I don't want this to be the end.
> 
> Hi there. I also get menstrual migraines (just before my period) and got a migraine at 4 weeks pregnant. I, too, was worried about this meant a drop in estrogen (as is the reason for my menstrual migraine) and thus a miscarriage. I read that while women who have menstrual migraines are often protected in the second and third trimester, the estrogen levels aren't high enough in the first trimester so it is possible to have a migraine due to all the hormone fluctuations happening combined with the increase in blood volume. I'm hoping it was just a one time thing because migraines with no prescription drugs is not my favorite past time. Hope you're feeling better today! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I needed to hear this because I've been driving myself insane.


----------



## vicky125

goodluck to all the people having scans today/tomorrow :) hope you all see your beans and their little hb flickering away 


symptom wise for me theres nothing really noteworthy. i had 2 days of morning sickness, yesterday it eased off and today im feeling much better. :)
ive also got low iron and although im supplementing im still overly tired all the time


----------



## Tmillerttc

I am new on the site and just got my bfp on 10 dpo ( last Sunday) due date is around September 19. So excited!! H and h 9 months to all!


----------



## babymabey

Kat S said:


> I can't get warm! Anyone else suffering from feeling cold all the time?

I have been freezing! :)


----------



## babymabey

I went in today to get my HCG levels checked again, I won't know the results until tomorrow morning. :(

While I was at my OB's office I made an appointment for two weeks and four weeks from now (So I can have a 6 week and 8 week scan) now I am just hoping I make it that far. My HCG levels have NEVER been about 10 so the 69 is promising. Also, I took another test this morning and this time the result line showed up a little faster than the control line, and it was darker than the control line. The nurse at my OB's office said that is a great sign. Fingers crossed!

Today the symptoms aren't too bad. I feel queasy at random times, still pee a lot, developed a massive craving for Mexican food, I am very bloated (To the point that it looks like I am showing already!), I'm tired and my boobs are sore.


----------



## akilgore2012

I am beginning to get the tiredness! Oh my, these 12 hour work days will be the end of me!! I am completely exhausted and still have 3 1/2 hours to go! I think I can, I think I can!


----------



## Zebra2023

I am due on the 6th September, originally I was due on the 29th August but I ovulated later than usual, had my scan today, they put me at 5 weeks 6 days :happydance:


----------



## CazM 2011

Well the sicky feeling has returned with a vengeance at most smells, especially dirty nappies lol, apart from that all good. Hope everyone is feeling good!! Xxx


----------



## nico82

HCG levels are 31,300 :haha: :dance:
I got a shock when they checked to see how high they were :baby:
I dont get a scan for another 11 days it will be my first, but will be almost 8 weeks by then so hoping everything will be ok.

Its so nice coming on and reading everyone elses experiences so far and comparing them to mine. Makes me feel relieved im not alone :hugs:

Have had a couple of bad days feeling really sick, but am feeling pretty good today and hoping it lasts :coffee:


----------



## Kote

Hi girls, I found out I was pregnant couple of days ago, thats how long it took me to read the whole thread:haha::haha:
These were my symptoms before I found I was :bfp:

- Missed period(i didn't pay much attention, since when I travel I am always week or so late)
-My :holly: hurt really bad, especially nipples, which normally never happened before.
-I needed to sleep more than normal.

Otherwise I was still cramping like my period should start.Regardless my DH got me the test and I got straight away :bfp::bfp:.
Instead of buying more, i straight away made an appointment with Kaiser(my insurance is with them).They also made me do another urine test which also came :bfp: !!!

I can not believe this is happening after 5 years!!!!And all natural!Still scared to celebrate or tell anyone other than mom and DH.

Today I am 6 weeks and 1 day according to the first day of my last period.
And I feel less symptoms, which kind of scare me.
I do not have much appetite, forcing myself to eat healthy anyway.
I workout all thee time, but now i am out of breath even after walking downstairs.
My PNI Appt is scheduled for 1/14/2013.

Congratulations everyone!Hope all goes well for all of us!:crib:


----------



## Kote

I am due the same day:))


----------



## bump_wanted

Is anyone else who tested before af was due terrified its all fake?


----------



## babymabey

My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.


----------



## vietmamsie

Kat S said:


> I can't get warm! Anyone else suffering from feeling cold all the time?

I feel like I'm burning up in my core, but my feet and hands have been ice cold all week. It's super weird because I live in the tropics and it's about 32 every day! :shrug:


----------



## vietmamsie

Gwenylovey said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone in the "I can't get warm" department! Right now my cat Zsa Zsa is helping out as a heating blanket in my lap.
> 
> How about your arms falling asleep when you are sleeping at night? Since I've been confirmed pregnant, I wake up ALL THE TIME with my arm/hand asleep...usually the right. I tried to google this, and though I see lots of pregnant ladies talking about it, no one seems to know what causes it. :shrug: Surprised I'm experiencing this so early in my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> That's interesting...I haven't had my arms fall asleep when I'm sleeping BUT I have noticed this during yoga! In positions where I raise my arm either above my head or diagonally across my ear/over my head, I've found that the blood rushes out of it pretty quickly and it starts to tingle a bit. this never happened before...I bet it's happening for the same reason that your arm is falling asleep at night.Click to expand...

Are you still doing yoga? I haven't done it since the week before I Oed and I miss it so! I plan to do a pre-natal program at a studio in town, but still have a card with 15 classes of normal yoga to complete. Do you think it's safe for me to go? Should I just tell the teacher I'm pg and she'll show me a few moves to do or avoid? A lot of my friends go to the studio, so I don't want to make a big deal of it and have people find out whats going on.


----------



## vietmamsie

babymabey said:


> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.

My husband is very similar. He has been playing the whole thing down and not getting over the moon about this pregnancy (even though it has now gone further along than any of my other ones). I wish he would be more excited, but at the same time, I know he is just protecting himself from what might happen. He has been getting a little more into the whole thing the past two days, it just takes time, especially after multiple losses. I think he also wants to stay strong so I will have someone to help me through another mc that isn't crying all the time too.


----------



## emma123456

September 24th for me going by my LMP :) happy & healthy 9 month to all! xxx


----------



## CastawayBride

Allthatgirl: Yeah we are bump buddies, I am due Sept 19th I believe :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

babymabey said:


> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.

Babymabey, I think DH and I are feeling similarly. I had my first scan at 6w4d yesterday and even though all looked great I still in the back of my mind am waiting for something to go wrong. It's so sad and I wish it wasn't that way, but after a loss (or losses) we've lost the innocence naivete that comes along with pregnancy. I try to stay positive, but it's tough sometimes!



vietmamsie said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Glad to know I'm not alone in the "I can't get warm" department! Right now my cat Zsa Zsa is helping out as a heating blanket in my lap.
> 
> How about your arms falling asleep when you are sleeping at night? Since I've been confirmed pregnant, I wake up ALL THE TIME with my arm/hand asleep...usually the right. I tried to google this, and though I see lots of pregnant ladies talking about it, no one seems to know what causes it. :shrug: Surprised I'm experiencing this so early in my pregnancy.
> 
> 
> That's interesting...I haven't had my arms fall asleep when I'm sleeping BUT I have noticed this during yoga! In positions where I raise my arm either above my head or diagonally across my ear/over my head, I've found that the blood rushes out of it pretty quickly and it starts to tingle a bit. this never happened before...I bet it's happening for the same reason that your arm is falling asleep at night.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still doing yoga? I haven't done it since the week before I Oed and I miss it so! I plan to do a pre-natal program at a studio in town, but still have a card with 15 classes of normal yoga to complete. Do you think it's safe for me to go? Should I just tell the teacher I'm pg and she'll show me a few moves to do or avoid? A lot of my friends go to the studio, so I don't want to make a big deal of it and have people find out whats going on.Click to expand...

Vietmamsie, I am still doing yoga, but only prenatal yoga. I have an awesome dvd - if you're interested I'll look up the name for you. Then I also subscribe to this great website called yogaglo that posts new classes daily taught by really incredibly instructors. Anyways, they have a bunch of prenatal classes that I take and really like. I did a lot of yoga pre-pregnancy, and am so glad to keep it up because I feel so great afterwards. I bet if you went to a studio and told them you are in the early stages of pregnancy that they would let you know how to modify. Maybe you could let the instructor know that you don't want others to know yet and she/he could be subtle about it all? I will say though that I really recommend the at home yoga dvds and have really enjoyed them these past couple of weeks. They also have modifiations for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd trimester.


----------



## Kiss08

Gweny - can you look up the name of that prenatal yoga DVD? I'd love to start one!


----------



## gatorj

Kiss08 said:


> Gweny - can you look up the name of that prenatal yoga DVD? I'd love to start one!

I am also very interesting in prenatal yoga!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,
Just catching up after a manic week at work!!

Congratulations to all the new BFP's and all the lovely news about scans! So great to hear everyone doing well.:thumbup:

My DH is also being very cautious and it's rubbing off on me too! Firstly we wanted to wait to be excited for HCG levels to double (we never had that before) and when they almost quadrupled in 2 days we were so excited, then back to earth. Progesterone level was also great at 31. Next hurdle was waiting to see a sac in the right place. Got that one but now we're waiting until we see a heartbeat/ 8 week scan for the next step. After that it will be 12 weeks and then, just maybe, we will be ready to be excited!

I haven't experienced any of the wonderful symptoms you have all been mentioning, I just now have what I feel I can safely call the most swollen and painful bbs in the world :haha: I could cry when I imagine what they are going to end up looking like :nope:


----------



## SG_Lady

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join? I am 6 weeks 3 days today and have my first docs appointment tomorrow - not sure what to expect and am feeling nervous. Hope everything goes ok! Due date is 3 September based on LMP. Is anyone else not experiencing many symptoms? 

Congrats to you all on your pregnancies!

x


----------



## Calibeachbum

babymabey said:


> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.

My dh is the same way. It just has not set in yet. I'm sure after we see the heartbeat on the 22nd it will feel more real. I also downloaded a pregnancy app for his phone so he felt more involved in what was going on. He opened the app and was like "we are still an apple seed?". Lol

I'm not having any symptoms except for fatigue. I'm hoping I don't get ms since I am flying next weekend. I'll be at the 6 week mark which is when everyone's symptoms seem to start.


----------



## JLMC

Hi ladies! I'm really worried.. I don't seem to have any AF crampiness any more!! & boobs have seemed to calm down abit? last week I was really bad with both symptoms.. Also if I do get pain it's more like a sharp twinge than a cramp. I had my scan last week and everything was looking great! Do you think its just normal it's all stopped? :( xxx


----------



## MadamRose

JLMC it is common for symptoms to slow down hope all is ok

I had brown blood earlier today so i am really worried now. No cramping so being scanned tomorrow as could just be hematoma sorting itself out but got to ring EPU if blood gets worse or turns red or if i cramp


----------



## marie_sims

JLMC said:


> Hi ladies! I'm really worried.. I don't seem to have any AF crampiness any more!! & boobs have seemed to calm down abit? last week I was really bad with both symptoms.. Also if I do get pain it's more like a sharp twinge than a cramp. I had my scan last week and everything was looking great! Do you think its just normal it's all stopped? :( xxx


I know for a couple of days my boobs was not as sore as they were earlier in the month. Now, the soreness seem to have returned with a vengeance. The AF cramp's for me comes and goes late at night. And yes, it can be very painful sometimes. But my doctor said if there is no bleeding...then me and the baby is doing alright.


----------



## Gwenylovey

gatorj said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Gweny - can you look up the name of that prenatal yoga DVD? I'd love to start one!
> 
> I am also very interesting in prenatal yoga!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok ladies, so the one I'm using now is called Prenatal Vinyasa yoga & short forms and the woman who leads it is Jennifer Wolfe More. She is a doula and created all of the routines. There is a 15, 30, 45, and 75 minute routine as well as partner poses and some labor poses I think. Look up the reviews on amazon! I really love it and feel like I am actually getting a decent yoga workout. I feel like a lot of prenatal yoga dvds don't actually do that.

Another one I really like that is not a yoga dvd is Summer Sanders' Prenatal Workout. She has a full length and express workout for every trimester and all you need are a resistance band. A lot of squats and other leg and arm workout. Both are great! If you end up trying them out let me know what you think!



SG_Lady said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Mind if I join? I am 6 weeks 3 days today and have my first docs appointment tomorrow - not sure what to expect and am feeling nervous. Hope everything goes ok! Due date is 3 September based on LMP. Is anyone else not experiencing many symptoms?
> 
> Congrats to you all on your pregnancies!
> 
> x

I am now 6w6d and have some fatigue and sore bbs, but only very slight nausea when I don't eat for awhile. I don't have any extreme symptoms but I just had a scan a couple of days ago and all looked good! I think symptoms just really vary and are not really an indicator of how well the pregnancy is progressing.



JLMC said:


> Hi ladies! I'm really worried.. I don't seem to have any AF crampiness any more!! & boobs have seemed to calm down abit? last week I was really bad with both symptoms.. Also if I do get pain it's more like a sharp twinge than a cramp. I had my scan last week and everything was looking great! Do you think its just normal it's all stopped? :( xxx

It is so common for symptoms to come and go! I've had that happen as well.



mummytochloe said:


> JLMC it is common for symptoms to slow down hope all is ok
> 
> I had brown blood earlier today so i am really worried now. No cramping so being scanned tomorrow as could just be hematoma sorting itself out but got to ring EPU if blood gets worse or turns red or if i cramp

Oh MTC, that is stressful. No cramping or red blood are very good signs though, so I'm hoping it is just the hematoma sorting itself out and that all will be fine!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I hope everyone is having a good day. I just woke up after sleeping for hours upon hours. Seriously I feel like lately all I want to do is fall asleep on the couch. How am I supposed to be getting anything done when I want to sleep?

I have question is anyone sweating at night? It's not every night but sometimes I wake up and I am so hot. Hormones are crazy...


----------



## LilZer0

I just found out a week and a half ago I'm pregnant. Due date is September 5th...although I was told the baby will come with it wants to come, so a due date is just an estimate time range.


----------



## babydevil1989

Scan went well saw ges sac, yolk sac and fetal pole 1.6mm CRL so measuring 6 weeks no heartbeat yet but a rescan in 3 weeks to check everythings ok.

Very happy! The pain was caused by a corpeus luteum (sp?) cyst x


----------



## Kiss08

Thanks for the DVD recs, Gweny!

Ghinspire - I've had temperature regulation issues at night too! One day I woke up naked. Apparently I ripped off my nightshirt in the middle of the night while I was sleeping! :shy:

Great news, babydevil!

Anyone else waking up in the middle of the night STARVING??? I have to keep a snack next to my bed cause it happens 1-2 times a night! :munch:


----------



## ghinspire22

Kiss08 said:


> Thanks for the DVD recs, Gweny!
> 
> Ghinspire - I've had temperature regulation issues at night too! One day I woke up naked. Apparently I ripped off my nightshirt in the middle of the night while I was sleeping! :shy:
> 
> Great news, babydevil!
> 
> Anyone else waking up in the middle of the night STARVING??? I have to keep a snack next to my bed cause it happens 1-2 times a night! :munch:

I apparently rip off my clothes too. At least I am not the only one. Thank goodness.


----------



## babydevil1989

Im a hot person anyway but im literally waking up soaked thru (yes im sounding lovely!!) its horrible! X


----------



## akilgore2012

I can't regulate my temperatures either! One minute I'm hot and then the next I'm freezing!!

I go for my scan today and I'm so nervous!!! Praying everything is ok!! I have 2 1/2 until my appointment!


----------



## Evansangel

We've been moved :(
No explanation or anything. Nice.

Anyway, just had my booking in appointment. It took so long i have ordered pizza. You may notice we eat alot of pizza :haha:

But its ok, technically we paid for it in 2011, DH got his tax rebate


----------



## babymabey

I wake up starving too. Usually around midnight or one, then again around 4. Those are also the times I wake up to pee. This morning I woke up sweaty and I am also having hot and cold flashes.

My doc called this morning with my second HCG levels. On Monday my HCG was 69 three days later it was 267:happydance:! DH and I are still cautious but we are starting to get excited. I have my first scan in 2 weeks, I will be 6 weeks 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Gwenylovey

akilgore2012 said:


> I can't regulate my temperatures either! One minute I'm hot and then the next I'm freezing!!
> 
> I go for my scan today and I'm so nervous!!! Praying everything is ok!! I have 2 1/2 until my appointment!

Yay, good luck!! It'll be great - can't wait to hear about it! 



babymabey said:


> I wake up starving too. Usually around midnight or one, then again around 4. Those are also the times I wake up to pee. This morning I woke up sweaty and I am also having hot and cold flashes.
> 
> My doc called this morning with my second HCG levels. On Monday my HCG was 69 three days later it was 267:happydance:! DH and I are still cautious but we are starting to get excited. I have my first scan in 2 weeks, I will be 6 weeks 3 or 4 days.

Those are awesome HCG numbers! Good reason to get excited :happydance:


----------



## Kat S

Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy Birthday Kat!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy Birthday lady!


----------



## babymabey

Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy birthday!!!:cake:


----------



## CastawayBride

Evansangel said:


> We've been moved :(
> No explanation or anything. Nice.
> 
> Anyway, just had my booking in appointment. It took so long i have ordered pizza. You may notice we eat alot of pizza :haha:
> 
> But its ok, technically we paid for it in 2011, DH got his tax rebate

Oh my gosh, lately that is what I crave ALL the time! lol



Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy Birthday Kat!!:yipee:


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> Evansangel said:
> 
> 
> We've been moved :(
> No explanation or anything. Nice.
> 
> Anyway, just had my booking in appointment. It took so long i have ordered pizza. You may notice we eat alot of pizza :haha:
> 
> But its ok, technically we paid for it in 2011, DH got his tax rebate
> 
> I have been craving Mexican food :)Click to expand...


----------



## bump_wanted

O i thought id lost this thread xx


----------



## Kote

akilgore2012 said:


> I can't regulate my temperatures either! One minute I'm hot and then the next I'm freezing!!
> 
> I go for my scan today and I'm so nervous!!! Praying everything is ok!! I have 2 1/2 until my appointment!

I have same issue with my temperatures!Good luck on your scan and let us know how it goes:)


----------



## Kote

Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy birthday!:hug::cake:


----------



## Kote

My lips are constantly dry, even though i live in a warm climate and never had this issue before!I got sisley lip balm its pricey and still does nothing for me:( Anyone having same issues?


----------



## Kote

LilZer0 said:


> I just found out a week and a half ago I'm pregnant. Due date is September 5th...although I was told the baby will come with it wants to come, so a due date is just an estimate time range.

I am due the same day:))


----------



## Kote

Congrats on your pregnancy:) And welcome!I am also 6 weeks from symptoms i have also sore boobs(nipples), sleepy, dry lips, I dont have appetite, but forcing myself to eat small portions of healthy meals.Oh and for some reason can not sleep on my left side it feels like something is pulling inside.Anyone having same issue?


----------



## CastawayBride

Kote said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy:) And welcome!I am also 6 weeks from symptoms i have also sore boobs(nipples), sleepy, dry lips, I dont have appetite, but forcing myself to eat small portions of healthy meals.Oh and for some reason can not sleep on my left side it feels like something is pulling inside.Anyone having same issue?

I actually could not get comfortable at all last night! Each side I felt the pulling and could only sleep on my back...I usually sleep on my stomach! :cry:


----------



## DCurrie

babymabey said:


> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.

Its hard not to think this way. My husband is doing the same thing and said he is telling anyone till our first apt because he can not handle another loss. I am trying to think positive and days it hard to do. You will be fine and he inside is happy I bet ya.


----------



## DCurrie

Kote said:


> My lips are constantly dry, even though i live in a warm climate and never had this issue before!I got sisley lip balm its pricey and still does nothing for me:( Anyone having same issues?




Kat S said:


> Hey, today is my birthday!! :cake:

Happy Birthday Girl!!! Hope you had a wonderful day... :thumbup:


----------



## DCurrie

Ok, so still no sickness, just boobs hurting, peeing and stomach just feels full. I am craving stir fry and spaghetti this whole week, while nothing else sounds appetizing. Have my first apt on the 22nd and cant wait. I am so :happydance: excited I could scream...when I sleep at night and lay down I feel pressure on both side which is uncomfortabe till I get use to it. What has everyone else been craving or not craving already?


----------



## vietmamsie

Happy birthday Kat!


----------



## vietmamsie

So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.

We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days. 

The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!


----------



## DCurrie

vietmamsie said:


> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!

I hope they can figure everything out and put you at ease. :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!

Oh my gosh! And you have to wait MORE to find out?! AHHHHH! I hope it turns out to be what ever you want it to be.


----------



## babymabey

Kote said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy:) And welcome!I am also 6 weeks from symptoms i have also sore boobs(nipples), sleepy, dry lips, I dont have appetite, but forcing myself to eat small portions of healthy meals.Oh and for some reason can not sleep on my left side it feels like something is pulling inside.Anyone having same issue?

I am having the same issue with sleeping, but it is when I lay on the right side.


----------



## vietmamsie

Kat S said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!
> 
> Oh my gosh! And you have to wait MORE to find out?! AHHHHH! I hope it turns out to be what ever you want it to be.Click to expand...

I don't think I really care either way, however, obviously a single pregnancy would be easier and more manageable, but I don't really care as long as the baby/babies are healthy!

The more research I read on twins, the scarier it seems. We were totally into a natural possible home birth, but that looks like it might go out the window. And how would I ever manage to consume 4,000 calories, and 140g of protein a day?? :sick:

I jut can't wait until next week to know whats going on for sure!


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies, wowee September is going to be a busy month for babies being born! Can I please join too &#55357;&#56842; got my first bfp on New Year's Eve 4 days early and confirmed positive with blood test hcg level 3321 on about 20 dpo. I am guessing my due date to be mid sept on about 14th. So excited but nervous as seems to be the trend on this thread. Had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in July so just desperately keen to get to my appointment date to have a scan. My symptoms so far are sore boobs and nips, tired, thirsty, frequent urination and a bit constipated. Looking forward to sharing this special journey with you all xoxo


----------



## CastawayBride

DCurrie said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.
> 
> Its hard not to think this way. My husband is doing the same thing and said he is telling anyone till our first apt because he can not handle another loss. I am trying to think positive and days it hard to do. You will be fine and he inside is happy I bet ya.Click to expand...

Oh good luck! I go in for my appt this Tuesday as the doctor said I found out I was pregnant way early (5 days before missed period) and it was a very positive! They want to see if it is possible for twins and that everything else is OK, I am very nervous b/c as you said one would be a lot more managable but hubby says "Oh well we were only having two anyway!" I said Yes but not thinking at the same time lol I would be over the moon however would take some planning with work and all...Good luck and keep us posted....so exciting!!!!


----------



## babymabey

I woke up this morning a little crampy ( they actually woke me up) they only lasted about five minutes and went away when I started walking around. I also woke up sweaty even though my thermostat shows it is only 66 degrees in the house.

How are all you ladies feeling today?


----------



## klcuk3

I'm really struggling with the tiredness I feel completely drained all the time...not easy with 13hr shifts and a toddler to run after x
My boobs are killing me 90% of the time! I'm also really hot at night and have resorted to opening all the windows much to my husband's dislike lol!


----------



## akilgore2012

Happy birthday Kat! Sorry if I missed it! :)

As for my scan yesterday all looks well! I measured 4 weeks and 6 days yesterday so today I am 5 weeks! We put my due date at September 14 but she said it could change after my next appointment in two weeks. By then we should be able to hear a heartbeat and/or see one. I can't hardly wait!

https://i.imgur.com/3CSkL.jpg

My tiredness has kicked in. It is no match for these 12 hour work days I face. I also have insomnia. So I'm tired all the time, yet I can't stay asleep for longer than an hour at a time! AWESOME.....

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CastawayBride

akilgore2012 said:


> Happy birthday Kat! Sorry if I missed it! :)
> 
> As for my scan yesterday all looks well! I measured 4 weeks and 6 days yesterday so today I am 5 weeks! We put my due date at September 14 but she said it could change after my next appointment in two weeks. By then we should be able to hear a heartbeat and/or see one. I can't hardly wait!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3CSkL.jpg
> 
> My tiredness has kicked in. It is no match for these 12 hour work days I face. I also have insomnia. So I'm tired all the time, yet I can't stay asleep for longer than an hour at a time! AWESOME.....
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Oh my gosh I am in the same boat as you! I get to sleep fine but then wake up and cannot get comfortable as it appears my uterus stretches at night, especially when I lie down!! Tired is not the word, drop dead dragging is more like it :haha:

I think I am going on 5 weeks but may be 6 weeks...will see when I go to the doctor but I am SO bloated...off to buy new pants today as I don't want anything tight on my tummy! People are going to be like, Wow, she wears those pants a lot! LOL


----------



## akilgore2012

Drop dead dragging is the best way to describe it!! Whew! My mouth will probably be sore from all the yawning in a few a days!

Most of my bloat comes on in the evenings after I have been drinking water and eating all day. It doesn't come in lightly either! It looks like I'm 6 months pregnant! I hate it! The mornings I look normal but by the time I go to bed I'm begging my poor husband to not even look at me as I look like a beached whale! Thank goodness for the scrubs I wear at work!


----------



## Gwenylovey

vietmamsie said:


> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!

So glad that everything looks healthy and on my!! Maybe twins!!! How incredibly exciting! Can't wait for your update next week :)



akilgore2012 said:


> Happy birthday Kat! Sorry if I missed it! :)
> 
> As for my scan yesterday all looks well! I measured 4 weeks and 6 days yesterday so today I am 5 weeks! We put my due date at September 14 but she said it could change after my next appointment in two weeks. By then we should be able to hear a heartbeat and/or see one. I can't hardly wait!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3CSkL.jpg
> 
> My tiredness has kicked in. It is no match for these 12 hour work days I face. I also have insomnia. So I'm tired all the time, yet I can't stay asleep for longer than an hour at a time! AWESOME.....
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

Akilgore, glad that everything is looking so good!


----------



## babydevil1989

Im struggling with the tiredness too either it wasnt as bad with DS or having a three year old and being pregnant is going to be tougher than i thought!! :(

Feeling guilty as OH has been up since 5.30 for work yet iv gone back to bed for some rest :wacko:

Oh well hopefully wont be for long x


----------



## Kiss08

Alkigore - we are very similar! I'm five weeks today. I have been struggling with fatigue and feeling rude about yawning during all my work meetings! Of course, they don't know I'm pregnant yet. I go to bed early since I'm so tired but I cannot sleep at night! I wake up every hour and just state at the ceiling. Sometimes I'm hungry and eat at 2 am. This kid is already making me sleep deprived! :)


----------



## Kiss08

And castawaybride - I only feel my uterus stretching at night.. And it feels like alllll night!


----------



## akilgore2012

Kiss08 said:


> Alkigore - we are very similar! I'm five weeks today. I have been struggling with fatigue and feeling rude about yawning during all my work meetings! Of course, they don't know I'm pregnant yet. I go to bed early since I'm so tired but I cannot sleep at night! I wake up every hour and just state at the ceiling. Sometimes I'm hungry and eat at 2 am. This kid is already making me sleep deprived! :)

Ugh yes! It's awful! I had no idea you got THIS tired! I'm going to start going to bed even earlier. I assume 7 hours of interrupted sleep is better than 4.... :nope:


----------



## Kat S

akilgore2012 said:


> Drop dead dragging is the best way to describe it!! Whew! My mouth will probably be sore from all the yawning in a few a days!
> 
> Most of my bloat comes on in the evenings after I have been drinking water and eating all day. It doesn't come in lightly either! It looks like I'm 6 months pregnant! I hate it! The mornings I look normal but by the time I go to bed I'm begging my poor husband to not even look at me as I look like a beached whale! Thank goodness for the scrubs I wear at work!

The bloat is awful! I've always had a great figure, and everyone is looking at me like I must be sneaking McDonald's 3 times a day to look this puffy this early ...no one believes me that it's bloat. :dohh:


----------



## babymabey

Kiss08 said:


> And castawaybride - I only feel my uterus stretching at night.. And it feels like alllll night!

Does the stretching feel like cramps? I have been cramping a little more than normal, it feels like it's in my uterus. With the past miscarriages cramps freak me out so I am hoping I am not the only one who has them so I know they are normal.


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> And castawaybride - I only feel my uterus stretching at night.. And it feels like alllll night!
> 
> Does the stretching feel like cramps? I have been cramping a little more than normal, it feels like it's in my uterus. With the past miscarriages cramps freak me out so I am hoping I am not the only one who has them so I know they are normal.Click to expand...

Yes it use to be only my right side but now my left side has joined the party...lol


----------



## Kiss08

It feels like twinges to me. Like my insides are pulling. I do get cramps too, often after eating. I'm pretty sure that's gas which is a reaction to my digestive system slowing down so baby can take the nutrients it needs!


----------



## CastawayBride

Kiss08 said:


> It feels like twinges to me. Like my insides are pulling. I do get cramps too, often after eating. I'm pretty sure that's gas which is a reaction to my digestive system slowing down so baby can take the nutrients it needs!

When I feel pulling it is usually when I stretch or stand up....I read somewhere that was the round ligaments stretching...


----------



## akilgore2012

Kat S said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> Drop dead dragging is the best way to describe it!! Whew! My mouth will probably be sore from all the yawning in a few a days!
> 
> Most of my bloat comes on in the evenings after I have been drinking water and eating all day. It doesn't come in lightly either! It looks like I'm 6 months pregnant! I hate it! The mornings I look normal but by the time I go to bed I'm begging my poor husband to not even look at me as I look like a beached whale! Thank goodness for the scrubs I wear at work!
> 
> The bloat is awful! I've always had a great figure, and everyone is looking at me like I must be sneaking McDonald's 3 times a day to look this puffy this early ...no one believes me that it's bloat. :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, me too! I'm a naturally small girl but now it looks like I eat out a little too much.... LOL. Oh well! :shrug:


----------



## vicky125

vietmamsie said:


> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!

did you end up getting pictures?. i had a training scan yesterday for rural doctors and everything was fine, they said i had a little fluid sac near my gestational sac which ended up looking like the second pic, and then the third. but no one has said anything at all. im silently freaking out until i can speak to my midwife


----------



## CastawayBride

vicky125 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!
> 
> did you end up getting pictures?. i had a training scan yesterday for rural doctors and everything was fine, they said i had a little fluid sac near my gestational sac which ended up looking like the second pic, and then the third. but no one has said anything at all. im silently freaking out until i can speak to my midwife
> 
> View attachment 548011
> View attachment 548013
> View attachment 548015Click to expand...

Oh wow! They didn't say anything about possibly twins???


----------



## akilgore2012

OMG vicky! I'd be silently freaking out too!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi,

Can you add me? We got our :bfp: on Wednesday 9th Jan on our third cycle. This is my first pregnancy so I am excited, nervous & overtly conscious of everything I eat and drink and do! According to certain apps I've used, my due date is calculated for the 17th Sept 2013....I actually believe it will be later as I O'd a bit later than the norm.

Anyway so far, so good. I have been experiencing abdominal twinges but nothing to worry about. Bbs are a starting to get a bit sore today but no worse than I usually get before AF.

I have an appointment with my GP on Monday as in Spain that's the first step towards getting seen by a midwife. I really hope this works out.

GL to everyone!


----------



## vicky125

It wasnt an official scan they couldnt really. and it wasnt until literally the last 2 minutes that it decided to pop up and by the time i thought to ask it was late last night and i couldnt.


----------



## bboo2

babydevil1989 said:


> Im struggling with the tiredness too either it wasnt as bad with DS or having a three year old and being pregnant is going to be tougher than i thought!! :(
> 
> Feeling guilty as OH has been up since 5.30 for work yet iv gone back to bed for some rest :wacko:
> 
> Oh well hopefully wont be for long x

I'm am right with you babydevil! I have a two year old and by the time I get her to bed I barely have time to crawl into my own bed before I fall asleep! Exhausting!


----------



## CastawayBride

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you add me? We got our :bfp: on Wednesday 9th Jan on our third cycle. This is my first pregnancy so I am excited, nervous & overtly conscious of everything I eat and drink and do! According to certain apps I've used, my due date is calculated for the 17th Sept 2013....I actually believe it will be later as I O'd a bit later than the norm.
> 
> Anyway so far, so good. I have been experiencing abdominal twinges but nothing to worry about. Bbs are a starting to get a bit sore today but no worse than I usually get before AF.
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Monday as in Spain that's the first step towards getting seen by a midwife. I really hope this works out.
> 
> GL to everyone!

Congrats!!!


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> And castawaybride - I only feel my uterus stretching at night.. And it feels like alllll night!
> 
> Does the stretching feel like cramps? I have been cramping a little more than normal, it feels like it's in my uterus. With the past miscarriages cramps freak me out so I am hoping I am not the only one who has them so I know they are normal.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it use to be only my right side but now my left side has joined the party...lolClick to expand...

My cramps are starting to get annoying. I have had them on and off all day. They jump between both sides, then in the middle, then my belly button (basically my whole stomach/abdomen likes to get involved). I hate it, with my last two pregnancies cramps were my first sign of miscarriage. 

I am hoping that because I went from a 69 HCG to around 267 in three days that things are okay and progressing properly. I keep telling myself that cramping is normal, but if they don't go away by Monday I am going to call my doc and see if I can do another HCG test to make sure the levels are still going up. 

I am trying really hard not to be one of those women who freaks out at every little problem, but it is really hard right now. Every time I go to the bathroom I hold my breath when I wipe because I am waiting for the bleeding to start. I just wish I could enjoy being pregnant live most other women, but my anxiety of another miscarriage is making it really hard. :cry:


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats Dime!! Welcome!


----------



## Gwenylovey

babymabey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> And castawaybride - I only feel my uterus stretching at night.. And it feels like alllll night!
> 
> Does the stretching feel like cramps? I have been cramping a little more than normal, it feels like it's in my uterus. With the past miscarriages cramps freak me out so I am hoping I am not the only one who has them so I know they are normal.Click to expand...

I've also been having a little bit of cramping and definitely some of that weird stretching type feeling. The stretching tends to feel like it's on a side. I get nervous whenever I feel it!



vicky125 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> So things just got a little more interesting at my scan.
> 
> We saw a very healthy looking sac and yoke measuring at 4 weeks, 5 days. Basically if these dates are right, then it's immaculate conception... this cycle we were on a break, and we dtd the two days before O, the day of and the day after. We didn't dtd again until after I had gotten a positive hpt. I should have measured 5 weeks 4 days.
> 
> The doctor was moving the thing around and looked announced that the early dating could be due to twins! From one angle it looks like one sac, but from another angle it looks like two! It would make sense that the dating is measuring early if it's twins, but it would explain the low hcg tests I had at 18dpo. The doctor at first seemed sure it was twins, but then seemed to think it was a single pregnancy. My husband went white, I nearly passed out. Basically I'm going in next week for ANOTHER scan. We'll know more than. Whatever it is, she said it looks healthy. We just have to wait to find out more. I'm even more excited/nervous than before!
> 
> did you end up getting pictures?. i had a training scan yesterday for rural doctors and everything was fine, they said i had a little fluid sac near my gestational sac which ended up looking like the second pic, and then the third. but no one has said anything at all. im silently freaking out until i can speak to my midwife
> 
> View attachment 548011
> View attachment 548013
> View attachment 548015Click to expand...

Oh my gosh, Vicky!! I would also be wondering about twins!


----------



## vietmamsie

Basically from one angle, there was clearly only one little sac, but then from the other angle we saw this attached picture. After the bomb was dropped that it might be twins and the ultrasound was over, the doctor went into her office with the pictures for a bit, and then came out and told me she really thinks its a single pregnancy, but we need to check again later. She thought maybe what she saw was a cyst or something else. (maybe a fluid sac like they said for you?) The only really strange part that really makes me think it might be twins is just how behind I'm measuring. There is no way my dates are off, we didn't have sex this cycle after my fertile window until after my BFP.

We're really trying to brace ourselves for twins, because it's just so much more to have to worry about and prepare for. Better to mentally prepare ourselves now, than be in denial about it, and then find out it's twins.

My husband said at this point if it turns out to be just one, he'll be so relieved that having a baby will seem like no big deal any more! But if it's twins, we're up for the challenge! The big bonus if its twins would be no arguing in the coming years about having a second! My husband is an only child and wants to have an only child, but I'm all about two!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vicky125

vietmamsie said:


> Basically from one angle, there was clearly only one little sac, but then from the other angle we saw this attached picture. After the bomb was dropped that it might be twins and the ultrasound was over, the doctor went into her office with the pictures for a bit, and then came out and told me she really thinks its a single pregnancy, but we need to check again later. She thought maybe what she saw was a cyst or something else. (maybe a fluid sac like they said for you?) The only really strange part that really makes me think it might be twins is just how behind I'm measuring. There is no way my dates are off, we didn't have sex this cycle after my fertile window until after my BFP.
> 
> We're really trying to brace ourselves for twins, because it's just so much more to have to worry about and prepare for. Better to mentally prepare ourselves now, than be in denial about it, and then find out it's twins.
> 
> My husband said at this point if it turns out to be just one, he'll be so relieved that having a baby will seem like no big deal any more! But if it's twins, we're up for the challenge! The big bonus if its twins would be no arguing in the coming years about having a second! My husband is an only child and wants to have an only child, but I'm all about two!


thank you for the picture
hopefully you get what you want then :). goodluck


----------



## Kote

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Monday as in Spain that's the first step towards getting seen by a midwife. I really hope this works out.
> 
> GL to everyone!

Hello:)I have an apptm on Monday too and cannot wait any longer to know its all good:)))


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi everyone :flower:
Mind if I join in on this group too?

I got my bfp on NYD (11dpo) will be due 9th September according to my LMP but I am having a dating scan next Thursday as I ovulated later in my cycle.

So very excited to be doing this all again after so long, still a big secret as will wait to 12 weeks to break the news to the kids first which will actually be DS 12th birthday! It will be the best surprise he has ever had as he has wished every candle on his cakes for the past 8 birthdays for a baby brother! We will video the announcement and their reaction and then post that to FB to tell everyone else.

Look forward to sharing our progresses together over the next 8 months


----------



## Dime Cuando

Kote said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Monday as in Spain that's the first step towards getting seen by a midwife. I really hope this works out.
> 
> GL to everyone!
> 
> Hello:)I have an apptm on Monday too and cannot wait any longer to know its all good:)))Click to expand...


Will you see a midwife straight away or is your appointment with your usual doctor? Once I know how long it's going to take for the midwife to see me, I might book a private ob appointment as I don't think I can waits 8 weeks to see if everything is ok.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Bubba Cub said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> Mind if I join in on this group too?
> 
> I got my bfp on NYD (11dpo) will be due 9th September according to my LMP but I am having a dating scan next Thursday as I ovulated later in my cycle.
> 
> So very excited to be doing this all again after so long, still a big secret as will wait to 12 weeks to break the news to the kids first which will actually be DS 12th birthday! It will be the best surprise he has ever had as he has wished every candle on his cakes for the past 8 birthdays for a baby brother! We will video the announcement and their reaction and then post that to FB to tell everyone else.
> 
> Look forward to sharing our progresses together over the next 8 months

What a lovely way to deliver the news!


----------



## babydevil1989

Oh how i wish i was being sick!! This nausea is so much worse than sickness!! 

I can deal with sickness but nausea is harder!!! :(


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> Basically from one angle, there was clearly only one little sac, but then from the other angle we saw this attached picture. After the bomb was dropped that it might be twins and the ultrasound was over, the doctor went into her office with the pictures for a bit, and then came out and told me she really thinks its a single pregnancy, but we need to check again later. She thought maybe what she saw was a cyst or something else. (maybe a fluid sac like they said for you?) The only really strange part that really makes me think it might be twins is just how behind I'm measuring. There is no way my dates are off, we didn't have sex this cycle after my fertile window until after my BFP.
> 
> We're really trying to brace ourselves for twins, because it's just so much more to have to worry about and prepare for. Better to mentally prepare ourselves now, than be in denial about it, and then find out it's twins.
> 
> My husband said at this point if it turns out to be just one, he'll be so relieved that having a baby will seem like no big deal any more! But if it's twins, we're up for the challenge! The big bonus if its twins would be no arguing in the coming years about having a second! My husband is an only child and wants to have an only child, but I'm all about two!

Good luck!!!


----------



## DCurrie

CastawayBride said:


> DCurrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> My husband made me sad today (not intentionally, just something he said). Right now we only have one car so I had to take him to work. On our way home he was talking about the car we are planning on buying in the next month or so and he was really excited about it. I was joking and told him that he seems more excited about the car than he was when I told him our little bean stuck. He got all quiet then said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up because of my two miscarriages, he feels like he is waiting for something to go wrong so he doesn't want to get attached just in case. :cry:
> I feel the same way, it just doesn't feel real yet. I don't think we will be fully excited until my scan which hopefully shows that everything is progressing well. My doc is letting me come in 2 weeks early, so I will be getting my first scan at about 6 weeks 4 days, and then the normal 8 week scan 2 weeks after that.
> 
> Its hard not to think this way. My husband is doing the same thing and said he is telling anyone till our first apt because he can not handle another loss. I am trying to think positive and days it hard to do. You will be fine and he inside is happy I bet ya.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good luck! I go in for my appt this Tuesday as the doctor said I found out I was pregnant way early (5 days before missed period) and it was a very positive! They want to see if it is possible for twins and that everything else is OK, I am very nervous b/c as you said one would be a lot more managable but hubby says "Oh well we were only having two anyway!" I said Yes but not thinking at the same time lol I would be over the moon however would take some planning with work and all...Good luck and keep us posted....so exciting!!!!Click to expand...

Twins ....would be amazing!! Everything will be great and fall into place soon. Keep us all updated


----------



## babymabey

So the cramps yesterday made me nervous, but the test I took this morning eased my fears. :) 12 days until my first scan :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Image00003.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## marie_sims

This past week I went for my first prenatal everything seems fine. I am waiting to get back results from other routine test they done that day. I can't wait to find out what my beta levels will be :)


----------



## agreeksmom

I peed on a yes today an guess what.....I'm still pregnant hehe


----------



## Kote

Dime Cuando said:


> Kote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Monday as in Spain that's the first step towards getting seen by a midwife. I really hope this works out.
> 
> GL to everyone!
> 
> Hello:)I have an apptm on Monday too and cannot wait any longer to know its all good:)))Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will you see a midwife straight away or is your appointment with your usual doctor? Once I know how long it's going to take for the midwife to see me, I might book a private ob appointment as I don't think I can waits 8 weeks to see if everything is ok.Click to expand...

My "after visit summery" says She is R.N. It is my first apptm after Kaiser did a urine test with positive :bfp:


----------



## marie_sims

agreeksmom said:


> I peed on a yes today an guess what.....I'm still pregnant hehe

 Congrats :laugh2:


----------



## agreeksmom

I'm so paranoid I gotta just relax hopefully my ms happens soon


----------



## missangie

babydevil1989 said:


> Oh how i wish i was being sick!! This nausea is so much worse than sickness!!
> 
> I can deal with sickness but nausea is harder!!! :(

UGH I hear ya! I throw up in the morning and am nauseous ALL day it is awful. I dont remember feeling this awful with my first. My husband says he remembers me feeling this bad though lol


----------



## nico82

sooo sick :sick: every smell and some thoughts make me want to vomit. I am praying this doesnt last long, really finding it hard to eat anything at all, and its hard to hide morning sickness if your turning up your nose at food when you normally eat anything :wacko:

So far all I can snack on is carrots, celery, grapes, yoghurt, I can eat bread on and off. Hardest part is because so nausea and unable to eat, the not eating makes it incredibly worse :sick:

Please help, what can I do.....ginger ale sometimes helps :cry:


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> sooo sick :sick: every smell and some thoughts make me want to vomit. I am praying this doesnt last long, really finding it hard to eat anything at all, and its hard to hide morning sickness if your turning up your nose at food when you normally eat anything :wacko:
> 
> So far all I can snack on is carrots, celery, grapes, yoghurt, I can eat bread on and off. Hardest part is because so nausea and unable to eat, the not eating makes it incredibly worse :sick:
> 
> Please help, what can I do.....ginger ale sometimes helps :cry:

Oh wow take care, does this only happen in the morning or all day?

I actually feel great except for really bloated and very fatigued. I seriously hope the MS skips over me! lol


----------



## 3athena3

Nico- for MS ginger ale or ginger candies, saltines, and when I was pg with DS was recommended peppermint as it is supposed to help also. Those little red and white mints were a lifesaver for me.

Hope everyone dealing with nausea feels better soon. I've been feeling ill on and off as well.

My First scan and appnt with OB is Tuesday. Feeling very excited and nervous. If my calculations are correct I will be 7w1d and hoping to see a HB. My US will be transvaginal I think which I've never had before. The wand the use looks uncomfortable. Amyone had any experience with this type of US? What should I expect?


----------



## akilgore2012

I had one last Friday and they aren't bad at all. I think a pap smear feels worse!!!


----------



## babymabey

3athena3 said:


> Nico- for MS ginger ale or ginger candies, saltines, and when I was pg with DS was recommended peppermint as it is supposed to help also. Those little red and white mints were a lifesaver for me.
> 
> Hope everyone dealing with nausea feels better soon. I've been feeling ill on and off as well.
> 
> My First scan and appnt with OB is Tuesday. Feeling very excited and nervous. If my calculations are correct I will be 7w1d and hoping to see a HB. My US will be transvaginal I think which I've never had before. The wand the use looks uncomfortable. Amyone had any experience with this type of US? What should I expect?

Unfortunately I have had to deal with them a lot because of my PCOS. They are uncomfortable at first, but not to bad.


----------



## Kiss08

I've been having some new pains today: lower abdominal cramps, pain in the back of my pelvis/lower back, and pain in the back and inside of my thighs. Of course my mind always goes to worst case scenario. No bleeding/spotting. Probably all normal. I feel like I can't talk to DH about it as he gets annoyed with miscarriage worries. He thinks its very out of the ordinary for a woman to worry about miscarriage (especially if she's never had one before). First doctors appt (and u/s) is in ten days. I always pictured pregnancy as this amazing, beautiful time and instead I (sometimes) just feel worried and crazy... :(


----------



## CastawayBride

Kiss08 said:


> I've been having some new pains today: lower abdominal cramps, pain in the back of my pelvis/lower back, and pain in the back and inside of my thighs. Of course my mind always goes to worst case scenario. No bleeding/spotting. Probably all normal. I feel like I can't talk to DH about it as he gets annoyed with miscarriage worries. He thinks its very out of the ordinary for a woman to worry about miscarriage (especially if she's never had one before). First doctors appt (and u/s) is in ten days. I always pictured pregnancy as this amazing, beautiful time and instead I (sometimes) just feel worried and crazy... :(

I hear you on the worrying! I am hoping by the second trimester I can relax a little and do some nursery shopping!


----------



## babymabey

Kiss08 said:


> I've been having some new pains today: lower abdominal cramps, pain in the back of my pelvis/lower back, and pain in the back and inside of my thighs. Of course my mind always goes to worst case scenario. No bleeding/spotting. Probably all normal. I feel like I can't talk to DH about it as he gets annoyed with miscarriage worries. He thinks its very out of the ordinary for a woman to worry about miscarriage (especially if she's never had one before). First doctors appt (and u/s) is in ten days. I always pictured pregnancy as this amazing, beautiful time and instead I (sometimes) just feel worried and crazy... :(

I've learned recently that the worried and crazy part of pregnancy is never talked about when you ask someone who has had a baby what they went through, which sucks for the rest of us. All I know is I will be brutally honest if someone ever asks me what I went through. Many women paint this picture that pregnancy is the easiest thing in the world, all you have to do is think about it and your pregnant, that the pregnancy will stick (because miscarriage is another one of those things women rarely talk about) and that the whole experience is the most amazing thing. In hindsight maybe it is, but I remember from my sister and friends experiences that pregnancy can be a miserable time. For me, I say bring it all on, as long as that means this bean is sticking I will happily have morning sickness and want to eat everything in the house at the same time. :)

As for your husband, right now he is excited and doesn't want to think about things going wrong, but don't think you're crazy , so it is not that he isn't being supportive he just wants to remain blissfully ignorant to the bad things. Worrying comes with motherhood, and it is something that will never go away (I'm 26 and my mom still calls everyday to make sure that'm okay). So whatever fears you have, you have us to talk to and know that we are all afraid of the same things right now:hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

3athena3 said:


> Nico- for MS ginger ale or ginger candies, saltines, and when I was pg with DS was recommended peppermint as it is supposed to help also. Those little red and white mints were a lifesaver for me.
> 
> Hope everyone dealing with nausea feels better soon. I've been feeling ill on and off as well.
> 
> My First scan and appnt with OB is Tuesday. Feeling very excited and nervous. If my calculations are correct I will be 7w1d and hoping to see a HB. My US will be transvaginal I think which I've never had before. The wand the use looks uncomfortable. Amyone had any experience with this type of US? What should I expect?

I have had a ton of the transvaginal ultrasound, and honestly, I did not find it uncomfortable in the least.



babymabey said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I've been having some new pains today: lower abdominal cramps, pain in the back of my pelvis/lower back, and pain in the back and inside of my thighs. Of course my mind always goes to worst case scenario. No bleeding/spotting. Probably all normal. I feel like I can't talk to DH about it as he gets annoyed with miscarriage worries. He thinks its very out of the ordinary for a woman to worry about miscarriage (especially if she's never had one before). First doctors appt (and u/s) is in ten days. I always pictured pregnancy as this amazing, beautiful time and instead I (sometimes) just feel worried and crazy... :(
> 
> I've learned recently that the worried and crazy part of pregnancy is never talked about when you ask someone who has had a baby what they went through, which sucks for the rest of us. All I know is I will be brutally honest if someone ever asks me what I went through. Many women paint this picture that pregnancy is the easiest thing in the world, all you have to do is think about it and your pregnant, that the pregnancy will stick (because miscarriage is another one of those things women rarely talk about) and that the whole experience is the most amazing thing. In hindsight maybe it is, but I remember from my sister and friends experiences that pregnancy can be a miserable time. For me, I say bring it all on, as long as that means this bean is sticking I will happily have morning sickness and want to eat everything in the house at the same time. :)
> 
> As for your husband, right now he is excited and doesn't want to think about things going wrong, but don't think you're crazy , so it is not that he isn't being supportive he just wants to remain blissfully ignorant to the bad things. Worrying comes with motherhood, and it is something that will never go away (I'm 26 and my mom still calls everyday to make sure that'm okay). So whatever fears you have, you have us to talk to and know that we are all afraid of the same things right now:hugs:Click to expand...

Beautifully said, and so very very true. It's amazing how common miscarriage is, yet how infrequently it's spoken about. So many women get these worries, yet they rarely share that part of the experience themselves. Hopefully if all goes well for me, I'm going to try to do the same and be open about what this experience is like including the good, the bad, the ugly and especially all of the fears! At the very least, maybe it will make someone that I care about not feel crazy for thinking some of the things that they do as they go through this emotionally stressful yet wonderful process.


----------



## lovelyb

Congrats to all the new BFPs! I'm loving the beautiful scan pics as well :happydance:

AFM: Oh my gosh ladies... I am totally regretting my words of wanting MS to come :dohh:. It came Thursday with a vengeance! Nausea, vomiting, dry heaving... Couldn't keep anything the last few days. Very dehydrated. I've lost 8lbs in 3days. Ended up going to the ER this AM. Got some anti nausea medicine and finally can drink some electrolytes. 

I hope this doesn't last the rest of my 1st tri :nope:


----------



## Baby.Bliss

Hiya lovely ladies! I'd love to join the September club please - Going by my LMP I'm due 9th September until confirmed on my first scan.

Big congrats to all on your gorgeous little beans!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Just checking in. The whole twins news is settling in and my husband and I are pretty confident we can handle them if they come our way. I told my parents and they were thrilled and offered to come and help out if its twins. It's a big relief that I know we'll have help if we need it!

I can't WAIT for the next scan to confirm if its twins or not. I made my appointment for this Thursday. Hoping to hear a heart beat (or two) and find out for sure if it's one or two in there. 

We're waiting to tell anyone more until we know for sure, but if it is twins, I think the sooner we spread the word (at least to our close family) the better, because we're going to need help and our family will want to start making travel arrangements (we live in Asia and our family is all over Europe and in the US). If it is just one, we'll hold off telling people until after our holiday in February.

I'm so nervous and excited!

SS:
slight nausea all morning
cramps here and there but nothing major
CM has dried up
zapped of energy - requiring a 2 hour nap each afternoon
have to pee all the time. So thirsty too!


----------



## Brightstarshi

pleased to report I was bleeding,but it didnt get any worse and has stopped...yey :)


----------



## agreeksmom

Good to hear bright star stay bean!


----------



## babymabey

My doc said that the morning sickness doesn't usually set in until the 6th week, well apparently I have an overachiever and it kicked in today at 1 day shy of 5 weeks. I haven't thrown up yet, but I have been nauseous and dry heaving. What stinks is my brother-on-law lives with us and I have to try really hard to keep it a secret because we aren't telling anyone until we hear a heartbeat and know that things are going well. Hopefully I can keep it quiet for the next 3 weeks which is when our 8 week scan is :) Unless things go awesome at the scan next week and we are able to hear a heartbeat early :)


----------



## ckylesworld

We saw our bean today. 5 weeks and 6 days. We saw and HEARD the heart beat. It was 110bpm :cry: I cried :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lovelyb

ckylesworld said:


> We saw our bean today. 5 weeks and 6 days. We saw and HEARD the heart beat. It was 110bpm :cry: I cried :cloud9:

Aww congrats!! Beautiful pic :happydance:


----------



## ChaiTea

Had first US. Gestational sac, yolk sac, and a little shadow of a blobby fetus. Please change my date to September 11 !! :)


----------



## Kiss08

Congrats on all of your fabulous scans, ladies!! Can't wait for mine next week!


----------



## Dime Cuando

So I had my first appointment today with my GP and thought he would be sending me for some tests (this is national health in Spain btw).....and although he was really lovely and gave me the usual chat about not over doing things, no alcohol etc, that was it!

He scheduled me to see a midwife but not until the 12/02/13 - I will be 9 weeks by then. I really thought someone would see me before, do something, a little scan, pee in a cup....anything really! I came home a bit deflated, POAS again just to make sure I am still pregnant (thank God it was still positive) and now I feel a bit 'lost'. 

I guess I am going to have to pay a private ob because I can't see me sitting here quietly for 4 weeks wondering if everything is going ok.


----------



## Kiss08

Dime Cuando said:


> So I had my first appointment today with my GP and thought he would be sending me for some tests (this is national health in Spain btw).....and although he was really lovely and gave me the usual chat about not over doing things, no alcohol etc, that was it!
> 
> He scheduled me to see a midwife but not until the 12/02/13 - I will be 9 weeks by then. I really thought someone would see me before, do something, a little scan, pee in a cup....anything really! I came home a bit deflated, POAS again just to make sure I am still pregnant (thank God it was still positive) and now I feel a bit 'lost'.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to pay a private ob because I can't see me sitting here quietly for 4 weeks wondering if everything is going ok.

That sounds so disappointing!! I better at least pee in a cup at my first appt! Seeing a private OB sounds like a perfectly logical solution. I know I wouldn't be able to wait til 9 weeks for even a confirmation of pregnancy! I know my HPTs are accurate (I've peed on enough of them) but I'm really looking forward to someone else telling me, "yes, you are pregnant." Sorry you didn't get to hear that today. :hugs:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Kiss08 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> So I had my first appointment today with my GP and thought he would be sending me for some tests (this is national health in Spain btw).....and although he was really lovely and gave me the usual chat about not over doing things, no alcohol etc, that was it!
> 
> He scheduled me to see a midwife but not until the 12/02/13 - I will be 9 weeks by then. I really thought someone would see me before, do something, a little scan, pee in a cup....anything really! I came home a bit deflated, POAS again just to make sure I am still pregnant (thank God it was still positive) and now I feel a bit 'lost'.
> 
> I guess I am going to have to pay a private ob because I can't see me sitting here quietly for 4 weeks wondering if everything is going ok.
> 
> That sounds so disappointing!! I better at least pee in a cup at my first appt! Seeing a private OB sounds like a perfectly logical solution. I know I wouldn't be able to wait til 9 weeks for even a confirmation of pregnancy! I know my HPTs are accurate (I've peed on enough of them) but I'm really looking forward to someone else telling me, "yes, you are pregnant." Sorry you didn't get to hear that today. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you!! It was disappointng but apparently the norm here...I spoke to a good friend who had her child here and she said she couldn't wait and went to see an OB. I just wanted a bit of reassurance that it's all 'real'. And it's all as it should be. I think I'll wait until next week then I'll be 6 weeks and hopefully I will here a little heartbeat.

GL with your first appointment. I think your health care system is more efficient so I am sure you'll get further than I did. A little pee in a cup isn't too much to ask for, really....!


----------



## bboo2

I have a question for you ladies! I called my doctor today to schedule my first appointment. He asked me to come in this afternoon to make sure everything is progressing normally because I had complications in my last pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I had started out with twins and lost one around 8 weeks. My question is, what are they going to check?? I'm pretty sure he said he was going to do a scan, but what can they see at only 5 weeks?!?


----------



## ChaiTea

Today I saw a gestational sac and yolk sac. Basically a blob. :) My first was ectopic so they really wanted to make sure it was in the right spot.


----------



## babymabey

bboo2 said:


> I have a question for you ladies! I called my doctor today to schedule my first appointment. He asked me to come in this afternoon to make sure everything is progressing normally because I had complications in my last pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I had started out with twins and lost one around 8 weeks. My question is, what are they going to check?? I'm pretty sure he said he was going to do a scan, but what can they see at only 5 weeks?!?

I believe at a 5 week scan you can see quite a bit. They most likely want to run your HCG levels and check to make sure everything is progressing normally. 
Hopefully everything turns out great and you get to see a healthy bean :)


----------



## Gwenylovey

bboo2 said:


> I have a question for you ladies! I called my doctor today to schedule my first appointment. He asked me to come in this afternoon to make sure everything is progressing normally because I had complications in my last pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I had started out with twins and lost one around 8 weeks. My question is, what are they going to check?? I'm pretty sure he said he was going to do a scan, but what can they see at only 5 weeks?!?

I agree with the other ladies, they just want to see what is progressing and take HCG to make sure that all is going as it should. Also, at this stage if it were twins again I believe that they might be able to see 2 sacs, and then maybe just know to monitor you more closely? Hope all is great and let us know how it goes!


----------



## babymabey

I have this tickle in my throat that is making me cough, and every time I cough my belly button hurts for a few minutes after. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Kote

Hello Ladies,

I had my PNI apptm. today and Ultrasound as well as bunch of tests.Baby seems ok, according to measures i am due september 10th, 5 days later than I counted.It measured 3 mm.So I am 6 weeks tomorrow.
On another note,I did not sleep last night at all.Felt pressure in my bladder like I really needed to pee, but when I get to the bathroom its barely anything.They did Urine test to check for UTI.All tests look ok, except for Protein seems high.Sorry for TMI, this really bothers me, I drink tons of liquids all day and have no issue going to the bathroom, but pressure in my bladder is not going away:( Cant wait for tomorrow to talk to RN about this.


----------



## babymabey

So the pain in my belly button is now constant. I can't move a certain way, or breath out to deeply, basically anything that strains my belly button because it will then feel like someone is ripping it out of my stomach. All the research I have done said that it is normal, it is just "round ligament pain". All I know is, if it is still this painful tomorrow I am calling my OB.

On a happier note, my sister is stopping by tomorrow. It just stinks that I can't tell her yet. I would if I knew she could keep it a secret, but the women in my family suck a keeping things secret. My MIL thought I was kidding when I told her I don't tell my mom anything unless I want the world to know. I love it when my mom calls and she starts off the conversation with "I'm going to tell you something but you can't tell anyone because I wasn't supposed to say anything". It always makes me laugh.

Anyway, enough of my rambling how have all you ladies been feeling?


----------



## lynnikins

hi, popping in to introduce myself, im due 15th roughly by my dates


----------



## Kat S

Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.



Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.


----------



## mildred81

Hi ladies congratulations on all your bfps, I got a positive on a digital on saturday and tested yesterday with cbd conception indicator and got 2-3 so if its ok I'd like to join you, this is my 3rd baby and I think I'm due september 23rd.

Xx


----------



## bboo2

Gwenylovey said:


> bboo2 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question for you ladies! I called my doctor today to schedule my first appointment. He asked me to come in this afternoon to make sure everything is progressing normally because I had complications in my last pregnancy. When I was pregnant with my daughter, I had started out with twins and lost one around 8 weeks. My question is, what are they going to check?? I'm pretty sure he said he was going to do a scan, but what can they see at only 5 weeks?!?
> 
> I agree with the other ladies, they just want to see what is progressing and take HCG to make sure that all is going as it should. Also, at this stage if it were twins again I believe that they might be able to see 2 sacs, and then maybe just know to monitor you more closely? Hope all is great and let us know how it goes!Click to expand...

I went in yesterday and he just went through the normal stuff and then sent me to the lab. I have to go back to the lab on thursday and on monday and then he is going to do the scan next week instead so that we can see more! Very uneventful!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Kat S said:


> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.


Wow! This is fab! Congratulations, you must be so pleased to see your little one!! :baby:
I just booked a scan for next week when I will be 6 weeks and 2 days so hopefully I will be able to see mine too.


----------



## bboo2

Dime Cuando said:


> Wow! This is fab! Congratulations, you must be so pleased to see your little one!! :baby:
> I just booked a scan for next week when I will be 6 weeks and 2 days so hopefully I will be able to see mine too.

So happy that you get to see your baby soon Dime Cuando!!


----------



## bboo2

Kat S said:


> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.

Great pic KAt!! How can such a tiny little being make us soooooooooo tired?!? I don't have any energy!


----------



## Dime Cuando

bboo2 said:


> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.
> 
> Great pic KAt!! How can such a tiny little being make us soooooooooo tired?!? I don't have any energy!Click to expand...

Telllll me about it!! I have been zapped of all energy for the past 2 days. I feel like I go to bed and sleep well but my soul gets up and goes partying. And now I am off to my other little job which I only started yesterday as a language assistant with a face like I haven't slept for a week......the boss must be thinking 'this is not the girl I took on a week ago'.


----------



## bboo2

Dime Cuando said:


> Telllll me about it!! I have been zapped of all energy for the past 2 days. I feel like I go to bed and sleep well but my soul gets up and goes partying. And now I am off to my other little job which I only started yesterday as a language assistant with a face like I haven't slept for a week......the boss must be thinking 'this is not the girl I took on a week ago'.

I know! I feel like my students think I go out and party every night because I look so tired and am constantly running to the bathroom!


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kat S said:


> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.

Beautiful little bean!! Congrats everything looks perfect :)


----------



## ckylesworld

I was 6 weeks yesterday and I had a super dizzy spell at work today. I thought I was going to fall in the floor instead of the chair when I tried to sit down. It lasted at least 30 min. But no nausea though. 

With my son my stomach felt like I was on a roller coaster when I would sit at my desk. I dont know which is worse :sick:


----------



## akilgore2012

Congrats Kat! What a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## OperationBbyO

ignore me. wrong thread. :)


----------



## babymabey

I was hoping that exhaustion would pass me up, but I learned today I am not that lucky when I dozed off against my kitchen wall while trying to find something to eat, which I still haven't done because the thought of eating anything makes me want to barf. The only thing that sounds good to me right now is this Mexican food place, but sadly right now my husband and I only have one vehicle so I can't go get it :( I don't want to hurt my little bean by not eating for almost 12 hours but I don't know what to do besides shove food in my mouth and hope I don't get sick.

My sister stopped by to pick up a laptop that we like to trade back and forth (I told her she can keep it this time thanks to the Nexus tablet DH got me for Christmas). Anyway, the whole time I had to keep myself from telling her about my little bean. I can't wait until we can tell people:happydance:

How are all you ladies doing today?


----------



## CazM 2011

I've found that forcing myself to eat really does get rid of the sick feeling for a while. It does mean I'm eating a lot of time but only a bit at a time. LO decided 6am was get up time today (instead of 8) and not to nap so I'm exhausted but hoping she'll sleep we'll tonight. Had DRs appointment today and booked into midwife for 28th January!! Excited!!! Xxx


----------



## marie_sims

Just got a call from the nurse, she said my beta levels where something like 20432 to 27430...I am still unsure about that one, because I was on a cell during a bad connection, in a shopping mall.

The only horrible news I got so far was that I had a urinary tract infection and needed to take antibiotics. Is it normal to have UTI during pregnancy? and beta levels seem high :huh:


----------



## nico82

marie_sims said:


> Just got a call from the nurse, she said my beta levels where something like 20432 to 27430...I am still unsure about that one, because I was on a cell during a bad connection, in a shopping mall.
> 
> The only horrible news I got so far was that I had a urinary tract infection and needed to take antibiotics. Is it normal to have UTI during pregnancy? and beta levels seem high :huh:

Yes UTI's are common during pregnancy and also my HCG was 31,300 a week ago at just over five weeks so not think you are in perfect range. You can google normal HCG levels :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

I had a nightmare that I have an ectopic pregnancy. I hope it's not true. Would I know by now if I had one? Am I worrying over nothing? I think I may be getting crazy.


----------



## Kiss08

ghinspire22 said:


> I had a nightmare that I have an ectopic pregnancy. I hope it's not true. Would I know by now if I had one? Am I worrying over nothing? I think I may be getting crazy.

Ectopic pregnancies are very rare (1%). Unless you have any symptoms, there's no reason to believe you'd be in that 1%. Your dream was probably just showing your general anxiety about the health of your baby. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

Went to the doctor for our first visit with little bean. Doc said all is going well and that we can come back in two weeks for our first scan! He said if we did the scan today there would not be much to see :) I am getting so excited and glad that so far we are going along well :)


----------



## Kat S

Dime Cuando said:


> bboo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat S said:
> 
> 
> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.
> 
> Great pic KAt!! How can such a tiny little being make us soooooooooo tired?!? I don't have any energy!Click to expand...
> 
> Telllll me about it!! I have been zapped of all energy for the past 2 days. I feel like I go to bed and sleep well but my soul gets up and goes partying. And now I am off to my other little job which I only started yesterday as a language assistant with a face like I haven't slept for a week......the boss must be thinking 'this is not the girl I took on a week ago'.Click to expand...

My boss sent me home today after 2 hours because I looked so exhausted and wrecked. I can't get up off the couch. I wake up each morning and feel like I never slept. I hate this exhaustion!!! But I love my baby :)


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,

Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:

I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.

I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!

(Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)


----------



## babymabey

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

I know what you mean about the pregnancy not feeling real. I will be in a state of denial until my first scan which is next Friday. I haven't even used the "P" word. When I tell my husband I'm tired and he asks why I always answer with " because growing a bean is exhausting". I won't be able to admit I am "P" until I know for sure this bean isn't going anywhere. I thought getting pretty high HCG levels would ease my fears of another miscarriage, but I am still terrified that I am going to wake up and the bean will just be gone.


----------



## vietmamsie

Kat S said:


> Here's our scan from yesterday. We can see the baby now! It's the light grey blob at the top right of the dark oblong shape. And we saw and heard the heartbeat!! 117 bpm, which I think is ok. Doc said everything looks great! I go back in for another one next Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been dizzy since Saturday night. Still feel "ooky" most of the day, but no full-blown nausea. VERY tired all the time.

Kat it looks so great! Glad to hear your doing ok!


----------



## vietmamsie

bboo2 said:


> I went in yesterday and he just went through the normal stuff and then sent me to the lab. I have to go back to the lab on thursday and on monday and then he is going to do the scan next week instead so that we can see more! Very uneventful!

Maybe a bit uneventful, but at least you'll find out your hcg and see if everything is going alright! FX!


----------



## vietmamsie

bboo2 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Telllll me about it!! I have been zapped of all energy for the past 2 days. I feel like I go to bed and sleep well but my soul gets up and goes partying. And now I am off to my other little job which I only started yesterday as a language assistant with a face like I haven't slept for a week......the boss must be thinking 'this is not the girl I took on a week ago'.
> 
> I know! I feel like my students think I go out and party every night because I look so tired and am constantly running to the bathroom!Click to expand...

haha! I think my Teachers Assistant must think I'm nuts. I pee every 45 minutes and am chugging water like a nut. I've been either tired or nauseous every morning. I can't wait to tell her and explain my bazaar behavior!


----------



## vietmamsie

babymabey said:


> I know what you mean about the pregnancy not feeling real. I will be in a state of denial until my first scan which is next Friday. I haven't even used the "P" word. When I tell my husband I'm tired and he asks why I always answer with " because growing a bean is exhausting". I won't be able to admit I am "P" until I know for sure this bean isn't going anywhere. I thought getting pretty high HCG levels would ease my fears of another miscarriage, but I am still terrified that I am going to wake up and the bean will just be gone.

I know how you feel, since I have seen the little blob, I'm feeling more confident about this pregnancy, but honestly, I'm still looking for blood every time I wipe. :cry: Hoping this is it for us, but it's really hard after a couple of losses.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

I know how you feel, turns out pregnancy is sort of uneventful at the start!

I am having the opposite problem in the bathroom department, and I chock it up to the amount of fruit and veg I consume. I have at least one smoothie a day, lots of beans and brown rice, and veg veg veg! We have always been pretty healthy eaters, but I'm stepping it up to a whole new level! I have a major fear of constipation, so I can't let it happen! More fruit! more veg! There is no such thing as too much! :thumbup: And limit your dairy.

Luckily I have been taking pre-natals for about a year now, so my body is pretty used to them.


----------



## lynnikins

It is hard after losses to believe its real I've been spotting and even after having 3 healthy kids since my last miscarriage i still freak out. Even when i went through it with all of them


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, today was the first day I felt totally normal again! I think I owe it to a really good breakfast. No nausea, no hunger pangs, no funny feelings. Up until this morning I was still doing my usual fruit and yogurt for breakfast. I think it was just too much sugar. This morning I had a big bowl of oats prepared with water and a bit of milk, lots of dried fruit and a fresh mango. Delicious and filling!

Basically my life is revolving around meals right now. If I have twins, I need to get some 140 grams of protein a day which just seems absurd. I'm working really hard to get in all my nutrients and at least 60 grams of protein a day. Since I'm a veg, this is is coming from beans, nuts, an egg or two a day and a scoop or two of Whey protein powder in my smoothies. I'm averaging about 2000 calories a day, which is a lot for me, but I'm feeling good and never hungry.

I figure I need to eat as well as I can each and everyday, so that if/when MS hits me, I won't feel guilty for eating mac and cheese for a week straight. I'll know I tried my best when I could!

I'm excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow. I just want to know whats going on in there! It's nuts that this will already be my third scan! 

This time tomorrow I'll know for sure if I'm having twins or not! Crazy!!!


----------



## marie_sims

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

I start my antibiotics today for it. I never had UTI before either.


----------



## babydevil1989

Feeling shitty! Got a cold from hell sore throat, ear ache, hot/cold so no work for me today!

Feeling good about this pregnancy as i had started bleeding by now with my MC so hoping thats a good sign.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## vicky125

feeling good now. 7 weeks as of yesterday and other then the 2 days of nausea last week i feel great, tired but great. ive taken to having an afternoon nap when the children go down but it doesnt usually last long enough :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

oh I feel you on feeling further along, I am SO bloated with out the constipation! I look like I am 2 to 3 months pregnant or something! I told the doctor and he shrugged it off so I feel it is just part of all this...I just feel like it is way to early for me not to fit in my own jeans!


----------



## babymabey

What a perfect time to get the freaking flu! My throat is killing me, and I can't stop coughing. Whenever I have a big coughing fit I get a little crampy which freaks me out, but I took another test this morning and the result like is still much, much darker than the control line so that eased my freak out a little. Hopefully the flu goes away soon :(


----------



## lynnikins

hope you feel better soon babymaybe . 

its -3C here today and im freezing and craving junk and otherwise not hungry grrr need to get to mc-donalds but broke as anything atm so cant even do that


----------



## ghinspire22

Kiss08 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I had a nightmare that I have an ectopic pregnancy. I hope it's not true. Would I know by now if I had one? Am I worrying over nothing? I think I may be getting crazy.
> 
> Ectopic pregnancies are very rare (1%). Unless you have any symptoms, there's no reason to believe you'd be in that 1%. Your dream was probably just showing your general anxiety about the health of your baby. :hugs:Click to expand...

This is true. I have been having cramping on and off but I haven't been having all out pain or spotting for that matter. Those are usually the signs. I have been calling the nurse with questions for my specialist and she doesn't seem to think that anything is off or wrong. I go in for my first ultrasound on Wednesday, January 23rd. I'm just hoping to get through the week block of time to find out that everything is ok. This is such a shaky time.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

Lallie, I hear you on it not feeling real sometimes. I had a scan last week, and even so, it doesn't feel real. I think that at this point I'm keeping some sore of emotional distance from it all because of my history and fear of getting hurt again. Pregnancy after a loss (or more) is so difficult and stressful! :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> Ok, today was the first day I felt totally normal again! I think I owe it to a really good breakfast. No nausea, no hunger pangs, no funny feelings. Up until this morning I was still doing my usual fruit and yogurt for breakfast. I think it was just too much sugar. This morning I had a big bowl of oats prepared with water and a bit of milk, lots of dried fruit and a fresh mango. Delicious and filling!
> 
> Basically my life is revolving around meals right now. If I have twins, I need to get some 140 grams of protein a day which just seems absurd. I'm working really hard to get in all my nutrients and at least 60 grams of protein a day. Since I'm a veg, this is is coming from beans, nuts, an egg or two a day and a scoop or two of Whey protein powder in my smoothies. I'm averaging about 2000 calories a day, which is a lot for me, but I'm feeling good and never hungry.
> 
> I figure I need to eat as well as I can each and everyday, so that if/when MS hits me, I won't feel guilty for eating mac and cheese for a week straight. I'll know I tried my best when I could!
> 
> I'm excited and nervous for my scan tomorrow. I just want to know whats going on in there! It's nuts that this will already be my third scan!
> 
> This time tomorrow I'll know for sure if I'm having twins or not! Crazy!!!

Viet, I am so excited to hear about your scan tomorrow and to see if you are having TWINS!! Please update us ASAP!



babymabey said:


> What a perfect time to get the freaking flu! My throat is killing me, and I can't stop coughing. Whenever I have a big coughing fit I get a little crampy which freaks me out, but I took another test this morning and the result like is still much, much darker than the control line so that eased my freak out a little. Hopefully the flu goes away soon :(

Ugh, oh no not the flu!! Hope you rest up and feel better soon!


----------



## akilgore2012

I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.

Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!


----------



## 3athena3

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)


I am having a problem with constipation too. My OB recommended increasing fiber and water, eating Fiber One Cereal, and that colace, metamucil, citrucel, and effer-syllium are all safe OTC medications for constipation if the increase in fiber doesn't help.


----------



## TWINKLES80

akilgore2012 said:


> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!

Hi Kilgore: 

I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness.. 

It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.


----------



## akilgore2012

TWINKLES80 said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness..
> 
> It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.Click to expand...

Thank you! I know, i forgot to grab crackers for work this morning before I left my house and I am seriously regretting it today! Only 7 hours to go until I can leave... yikes!


----------



## TWINKLES80

akilgore2012 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness..
> 
> It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I know, i forgot to grab crackers for work this morning before I left my house and I am seriously regretting it today! Only 7 hours to go until I can leave... yikes!Click to expand...

Go run to the store! You'e pregnant.. you can do anything hahahaha! 

When is your first appt?


----------



## nico82

What happened today???
Well woke up feeling fantastic! Best sleep I have had in awhile it wasnt broken and it was so deep not even a dream in sight

BUT half way through my 40 minute drive to work I felt suddenly nauseated
I managed to get to work and park my car but as soon as I got out of the car that was it vomitted all in the carpark four times :sick:
There went my breakfast

So I got to work inside and tried to eat two apricots since I had an empty stomach and ten minutes later up they came :sick:

My poor partner feels so bad he cant do anything to help me, oooooh its going be a long first trimester I think

I am quietly sipping water at my desk now looking at the mountains of work I have to do, even writing on an envelope my hands are shaky from vomitting feel so weak! Think need start sucking popsicles or something.

Started taking my folic acid and iodine again now at night, seems to be ok but felt like I owed it to the baby to be taking it.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am having on and off cramps today and I took a two hour nap. It felt magical that two hour nap. Knock on wood I haven't been throwing up and feeling sick. 

The cramps make me nervous that they are going to get worse and I have some serious issues but I am TRYING to tell myself it's all going to be ok.


----------



## nico82

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great to hear that everyone is doing well :thumbup:
> 
> I haven't written anything recently, mainly because I almost feel as if I am waiting for something to happen! Waiting for ms, waiting for another scan etc... In some ways it feels as if the pregnancy isn't happening yet which is silly I know but I think that, for me, it will only really start to feel real when I am able to tell people. I have a scan a week from today so we can check for a heartbeat. I will be 8+4 according to LMP but expect baby to measure a bit behind due to long cycle and late implantation.
> 
> I too have had a UTI and am on my last day of antibiotics. Haven't had a UTI before- they are nasty!! My only other symptom is chronic constipation :blush: I have tried everything including changing pre natals to a multi vit with very low iron content and taking separate folic acid, I am on the prune juice...everything. But nothing is working :cry: I look about 5 months gone.... If anyone has any other suggestions, no matter how crazy, I would be so appreciative. Oh, and have had to buy new bras for these giant, agonizing objects that don't feel like they belong to me at all!!
> 
> (Just re-reading what I have written and think it's safe to say I am having a "down day" :haha: Guess I need to add mood swings to my list of symptoms!)

Licorice worked well for me, I brought quite a bit and kept chewing it and before I knew it I had gone to the toilet :hugs:


----------



## akilgore2012

TWINKLES80 said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness..
> 
> It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I know, i forgot to grab crackers for work this morning before I left my house and I am seriously regretting it today! Only 7 hours to go until I can leave... yikes!Click to expand...
> 
> Go run to the store! You'e pregnant.. you can do anything hahahaha!
> 
> When is your first appt?Click to expand...

I wish I could run to the store! I can't leave my job. You have to stay in the ER the whole 12 hours you are on shift!

I had my first appt last Friday, just to confirm I was pregnant and make an estimated guess on my due date. My periods were messed up but I still somehow for pregnant! So now I'm due on September 14 but it can change after my second appt on January 28.

Have you had yours yet?


----------



## TWINKLES80

akilgore2012 said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness..
> 
> It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I know, i forgot to grab crackers for work this morning before I left my house and I am seriously regretting it today! Only 7 hours to go until I can leave... yikes!Click to expand...
> 
> Go run to the store! You'e pregnant.. you can do anything hahahaha!
> 
> When is your first appt?Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could run to the store! I can't leave my job. You have to stay in the ER the whole 12 hours you are on shift!
> 
> I had my first appt last Friday, just to confirm I was pregnant and make an estimated guess on my due date. My periods were messed up but I still somehow for pregnant! So now I'm due on September 14 but it can change after my second appt on January 28.
> 
> Have you had yours yet?Click to expand...

Hi Kilgore: 

Darn! At least you get the perk of being around health care professionals should you have a question ;) 

My cycle is usually clockwork, but the month i got bfp it was all off so I too am so confused how far along i am! 

Glad you were able to see your doc and excited for your next one ;) 

I've been seen by my re several times. I was actually set to get help, but fortunately got my bfp the month we were suppose to start, so an re has been monitoring me. U/s next monday! 

Hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Just had my first (of many) naps in my office at work! :sleep:

Told my in-laws at the pregnancy last night, telling my parents tomorrow, and I have my first ultrasound a week from today. Yay!


----------



## ghinspire22

Does anyone have hip pain? I have this hip pain on my right side and it feels totally funky. It hurts when I stand walk or sit for a little while. It sometimes goes into my inner thigh and abdomen. It's not sharp pain and it isn't constant. It just annoys me.


----------



## akilgore2012

TWINKLES80 said:


> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akilgore2012 said:
> 
> 
> I cursed myself by saying I didn't feel pregnant yesterday!! Dang it! I must have had an increase in hcg today because I am starting to feel nauseated and dizzy! Blah! I'm also hungry but you all know it sucks to eat when nauseous. I did take a few bites of some food to get my blood sugar back up, so hopefully that will help.
> 
> Do any of you guys experience this though? It seems that as soon as I get hungry again my blood sugar plummets and within 5 minutes I am shaking and light headed!
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> I did the same thing! Finally my bbs feel like their 10 tons! Sorry you feel nauseus but they say it's a good thing to have morning sickness..
> 
> It happened to me in the beginning, crackers definately help.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I know, i forgot to grab crackers for work this morning before I left my house and I am seriously regretting it today! Only 7 hours to go until I can leave... yikes!Click to expand...
> 
> Go run to the store! You'e pregnant.. you can do anything hahahaha!
> 
> When is your first appt?Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could run to the store! I can't leave my job. You have to stay in the ER the whole 12 hours you are on shift!
> 
> I had my first appt last Friday, just to confirm I was pregnant and make an estimated guess on my due date. My periods were messed up but I still somehow for pregnant! So now I'm due on September 14 but it can change after my second appt on January 28.
> 
> Have you had yours yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kilgore:
> 
> Darn! At least you get the perk of being around health care professionals should you have a question ;)
> 
> My cycle is usually clockwork, but the month i got bfp it was all off so I too am so confused how far along i am!
> 
> Glad you were able to see your doc and excited for your next one ;)
> 
> I've been seen by my re several times. I was actually set to get help, but fortunately got my bfp the month we were suppose to start, so an re has been monitoring me. U/s next monday!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better!!!Click to expand...

Well at least you have seen a Dr! That's always good! Yay for the U/S next Monday!!! Super excited! :)

It honestly is a little bit of a curse being around health care professionals all day because if something is crazy I am constantly bothering them! Bahaha! Poor Dr's! I'm trying to keep to myself as best as I can. However since this is my first, most of them are understanding. LOL!
And then today we have been seeing tons of people with a stomach virus.... that is not going well with my nausea! :sick:


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> What happened today???
> Well woke up feeling fantastic! Best sleep I have had in awhile it wasnt broken and it was so deep not even a dream in sight
> 
> BUT half way through my 40 minute drive to work I felt suddenly nauseated
> I managed to get to work and park my car but as soon as I got out of the car that was it vomitted all in the carpark four times :sick:
> There went my breakfast
> 
> So I got to work inside and tried to eat two apricots since I had an empty stomach and ten minutes later up they came :sick:
> 
> My poor partner feels so bad he cant do anything to help me, oooooh its going be a long first trimester I think
> 
> I am quietly sipping water at my desk now looking at the mountains of work I have to do, even writing on an envelope my hands are shaky from vomitting feel so weak! Think need start sucking popsicles or something.
> 
> Started taking my folic acid and iodine again now at night, seems to be ok but felt like I owed it to the baby to be taking it.

So sorry you have MS so bad! Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope those of you who are feeling under the weather get better soon! And those of you with crazy MS, feel better! I have heard Ginger candies help. :hugs:

Today I feel good again... think it the solid breakfast of oats that's doing the trick! But is it normal that I just woke up and hour ago and i'm already dragging and can't wait for my afternoon nap??

New weird symptom worth mentioning: Pimples. Luckily not on my face, but all over my chest and shoulders. Not just little ones, but huge painful ones. Gross.


----------



## CastawayBride

I still feel fine, no MS...nothing! I am 5 weeks tomorrow so maybe it will hit later for me....I cannot wait to our first ultrasound...2 weeks are going to feel like forever! I feel so good that at times I forget I am pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

CastawayBride said:


> I still feel fine, no MS...nothing! I am 5 weeks tomorrow so maybe it will hit later for me....I cannot wait to our first ultrasound...2 weeks are going to feel like forever! I feel so good that at times I forget I am pregnant! :haha:

You sound like me! I have to symptoms spot just to try to reassure myself that I am indeed pregnant. I forgot all the time though! I'm 5w5d so I'm thinking it'll hit me soon?


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks for all your replies and suggestions everyone :flower:

Good luck today vietmamsie, can't wait to see a pic of your scan!!

ghinspire- not felt anything in my hips (yet!) It could be to do with everything softening and stretching.....

If we can go back to the bbs.....Anyone else freaking out over just how big and heavy they are going to get??:wacko::holly:


----------



## agreeksmom

in so confused the countdownmypregnsncy says week 5 is when you missed your period so would i be 5 weeks cause my period was suppose to happen sat?


----------



## Court28

Hi guys,
I got a BFP yesterday and judging by my LMP, I should be due around 23rd September and would love to join the group :)
I have a scan booked for Wednesday 23rd.
I also have been very very nauseated :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Lallie81 said:


> Thanks for all your replies and suggestions everyone :flower:
> 
> Good luck today vietmamsie, can't wait to see a pic of your scan!!
> 
> ghinspire- not felt anything in my hips (yet!) It could be to do with everything softening and stretching.....
> 
> If we can go back to the bbs.....Anyone else freaking out over just how big and heavy they are going to get??:wacko::holly:

My boobs are HUGE too! It's crazy. They look and feel so different. Very painful to move quickly... don't know how women manage to run throughout their pregnancy. I can hardly skip a step without wincing!


----------



## vietmamsie

Court28 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a BFP yesterday and judging by my LMP, I should be due around 23rd September and would love to join the group :)
> I have a scan booked for Wednesday 23rd.
> I also have been very very nauseated :(

Welcome!:flower:


----------



## vicky125

Lallie81 said:


> Thanks for all your replies and suggestions everyone :flower:
> 
> Good luck today vietmamsie, can't wait to see a pic of your scan!!
> 
> ghinspire- not felt anything in my hips (yet!) It could be to do with everything softening and stretching.....
> 
> If we can go back to the bbs.....Anyone else freaking out over just how big and heavy they are going to get??:wacko::holly:

i agree good luck vietmamsie :)

im freaking out. i tend to put heaps of weight on whilst pregnant. with DD i put on almost 90lbs but the majority of that was fluid retention and swelling, plus a 8 pound bubba, and DS i put on almost 70 and same thing with the swelling and fluid retention, but i also had alot of amniotic fluid and a 10lb8oz baby, so even though im getting better, its still pretty bad. so far this pregnancy ive put on 7lbs already. after this one i am seriously doing something about my weight tho


----------



## Kat S

Popping in to say Hi and good luck to everyone this week! I know morning sickness is kicking in for a lot of us, and I want you all to know that I feel SO bad for those that have it and have to go to work all day. 

I work only part time, and for a friend's business, so if I don't feel well, she tells me not to come in. It's really nice. I looked so beat on Tuesday that she sent me home after two hours! Of course I'm not paid when I'm not there, but it's nice to know that if I just feel horrible, I can stay home and no one is mad at me.

I haven't thrown up, but I've been outrageously tired and slightly nauseous. Just enough to keep me from doing all my regular things like sewing and shopping. All I want to do is lie on the couch.

I was very encouraged to read that if you hear/see a strong heartbeat at 6-7 weeks your chances of a healthy pregnancy rise to 78%! My baby was 117bpm at 6 wks/3 days, and I read that anything over 100 and up to 120 around that time is excellent. Whew!


----------



## CastawayBride

Well I had my official scare this morning :nope: I woke up to pinkish red spotting, only when wiping none in toilet or panty liner... I freaked called my husband nad he came right home...doctor on call said we night need me back in and told me to call when the office opened.

Office opened and by then it turned brown, still only on tissue. It was also accompanied with what I would call the feeling of prementstrual cramping. The doctor in the office said due to me having a pelvic exam two days prior he feels ghat could have caused the bleeding and if still bleeding tomorrow to come in but to relax...So no work till Tuesday! Yeah! Off my feet relaxing....hoping my bean is sticking around! :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenylovey

CastawayBride said:


> Well I had my official scare this morning :nope: I woke up to pinkish red spotting, only when wiping none in toilet or panty liner... I freaked called my husband nad he came right home...doctor on call said we night need me back in and told me to call when the office opened.
> 
> Office opened and by then it turned brown, still only on tissue. It was also accompanied with what I would call the feeling of prementstrual cramping. The doctor in the office said due to me having a pelvic exam two days prior he feels ghat could have caused the bleeding and if still bleeding tomorrow to come in but to relax...So no work till Tuesday! Yeah! Off my feet relaxing....hoping my bean is sticking around! :thumbup:

Oh gosh, that's nerve-wracking! However, I know that spotting can be really common in early pregnancy and not necessarily an indicator that something is wrong. Plus, I've also read that our cervixes are much more sensitive at this stage so it totally makes sense that the pelvic exam might have been slightly irritating. Hope you take your doctor's advice and just relax today, you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## Kat S

CastawayBride said:


> Well I had my official scare this morning :nope: I woke up to pinkish red spotting, only when wiping none in toilet or panty liner... I freaked called my husband nad he came right home...doctor on call said we night need me back in and told me to call when the office opened.
> 
> Office opened and by then it turned brown, still only on tissue. It was also accompanied with what I would call the feeling of prementstrual cramping. The doctor in the office said due to me having a pelvic exam two days prior he feels ghat could have caused the bleeding and if still bleeding tomorrow to come in but to relax...So no work till Tuesday! Yeah! Off my feet relaxing....hoping my bean is sticking around! :thumbup:

Yikes! Oh I'm so sorry you went through that, but I'm glad your doc is confident that everything is ok. Good girl for following orders and taking it easy just in case. Keep us posted!!

And thank you for telling us about this. If it happens to someone else, they'll know from your experience that it's likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## CastawayBride

Oh my I just read what I wrote and look at all those spelling errors! :winkwink:

Thanks ladies for hearing me out, I am glad that it appears to be going away and that the doctor is not concerned...I can't wait to see my sticky bean that will calm some fears...I think :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

ive been having spotting on and off for a couple of days no bright fresh blood but fresh blood in CM if that makes sense, ive had it with all my sucessful pregnancys too , i just try to take it easy for a bit when it does happen


----------



## CastawayBride

lynnikins said:


> ive been having spotting on and off for a couple of days no bright fresh blood but fresh blood in CM if that makes sense, ive had it with all my sucessful pregnancys too , i just try to take it easy for a bit when it does happen

Yes lynnikins I am taking time off from work and not going to go crazy this weekend...just relaxing around home :) glad to hear someone else is experiencing some bleeding as well!


----------



## 3athena3

KatS- thank you so much for that statistic about heart rate! I had quite a lot of lower back cramping last night like I do around my period and was scared for our little bean, but at US on tues they saw 137bpm at 7 weeks so knowing that with what you posted helps me to relax a little.


----------



## akilgore2012

Castaway: so glad the spotting is getting better!! That had to be so stressful!! Luckily you got to stay home from work and relax. What a blessing!


----------



## bboo2

Hey ladies! I just got my results from my blood tests. Monday my HCG was 390 and today it was 1396. Is that good/normal?!?


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well? Thank you to those who welcomed me.

Just a little update, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Baby bean.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gwenylovey

bboo2 said:


> Hey ladies! I just got my results from my blood tests. Monday my HCG was 390 and today it was 1396. Is that good/normal?!?

bboo, those numbers look like they are doubling as they should!



Zebra2023 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is well? Thank you to those who welcomed me.
> 
> Just a little update, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :dohh:

Zebra, congrats on a beautiful scan and a beautiful heart beat!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello ladies, hope everyone is well? Thank you to those who welcomed me.
> 
> Just a little update, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me! :dohh:

Wow! Your scan is great. Congratulations


----------



## vietmamsie

ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!

Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!


----------



## babymabey

vietmamsie said:


> ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!
> 
> Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!

I am glad you only have one little bean growing in there. Twins would be insane!

I have 8 days until my first scan and I am terrified that I will get in there and nothing will be there. I have been having a little bit of cramping on and off today that seems to be jumping between my right and left sides in the area by my ovaries, so that is making me a little nervous, I have 2 more tests I can take (I think I am going to buy another box tomorrow that I won't tell DH about cause he already thinks I am a little crazy) I just want to be able to test on days where my anxiety seems to be the worst so I can assure myself that something is there. I am about 95% sure that I will stop testing after my first scan next week. I can't wait until I can post a little picture of my bean on here :happydance:

As for my symptoms, today they haven't been too bad. Along with the slight cramping I have been tired, bloated, and pee a lot. I haven't been that hungry, but I made myself eat breakfast and lunch to keep me healthy. The cold/flu that I have seems to be going away which is good. Apparently it is quite common to get the cold/flu in the first trimester because your immune system goes into sleep mode so it doesn't attack the bean thinking it is a hostile foreign body.

Haha, and I find myself rambling again so I will stop typing now. How are all you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Kat S

vietmamsie said:


> ok, had my scan and it showed just one gestational sac! Whew! We were worried there for a bit about he whole twins thing!
> 
> Everything looked great, I'm measuring 5 weeks 5 days, still a few days behind where I should be (6 weeks 3days) but catching up since the last scan! My doctor said they can't really date me until they see the fetus, which will happen at the next scan in 2 weeks. No heart beat yet, but this little bean is looking healthy and normal!

Oh, phew!! Glad things are back to what was expected :) You'll see that heartbeat at your next scan! :happydance:


----------



## Kiss08

I've been wondering all day how your scan went, Viet! Glad you can have a sigh of relief now. 

Anyone else finding even light activity to be difficult? I just cleaned for 15 minutes and now my back is KILLING me! Makes me feel like an old lady. Does that mean I shouldn't clean for the next 8 months??? :winkwink:


----------



## vietmamsie

Kiss - I've been running around for the last hour cleaning/packing for a trip and an exhausted! Time to put my feet up for a bit!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Insomnia has hit me bad. I still wide awake at 3am and have no idea how long it took me to get to sleep after that because I stopped looking at the clock as I was driving myself mad. 

Then my minds goes into overdrive at that time of the early hours....it's going to be a long day.


----------



## CazM 2011

I am so tired its unreal, LO wouldn't sleep till 5am, she's poorly I think and I'm so tired, this pregnancy is gonna be harder than the first, this time last time I just slept in bed till I wanted and could lay on the sofa all day if I felt. Thank god for kids tele I'd have gone insane without it!! Still feel nauseous, really want a KFC, think OH may have to pick one up on the way back, need to find my anti sickness bands they helped so much last time. How's everyone else today? Xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Im tired too hun took my sister in law to the doctors for a blood test this morning and crashed out on the sofa upon getting home thank God my husband works from home Thursday and Friday and has managed the boys for me today


----------



## CastawayBride

Kiss08 said:


> I've been wondering all day how your scan went, Viet! Glad you can have a sigh of relief now.
> 
> Anyone else finding even light activity to be difficult? I just cleaned for 15 minutes and now my back is KILLING me! Makes me feel like an old lady. Does that mean I shouldn't clean for the next 8 months??? :winkwink:

Same here I was just picking up in the kitchen doing dishes and was like what the heck with this lower back pain? lol


----------



## ghinspire22

I feel like time is going by so slowly. My first ultrasound is next Wednesday and it's only Friday. I'm so nervous. What if something is wrong? How am I ever going to distract myself for this long?

I have no morning sickness really and my symptoms come and go which I hope is normal. I have shoulder pain that goes into my neck and I think it's from my breasts, which aren't as sore today. 

Nerves, nerves, and more nerves.


----------



## CastawayBride

ghinspire22 said:


> I feel like time is going by so slowly. My first ultrasound is next Wednesday and it's only Friday. I'm so nervous. What if something is wrong? How am I ever going to distract myself for this long?
> 
> I have no morning sickness really and my symptoms come and go which I hope is normal. I have shoulder pain that goes into my neck and I think it's from my breasts, which aren't as sore today.
> 
> Nerves, nerves, and more nerves.

I hear you, we don't have an U/S until Jan 30th...I don't want to rush things but can't wait to see my lil bean! :thumbup:


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> I feel like time is going by so slowly. My first ultrasound is next Wednesday and it's only Friday. I'm so nervous. What if something is wrong? How am I ever going to distract myself for this long?
> 
> I have no morning sickness really and my symptoms come and go which I hope is normal. I have shoulder pain that goes into my neck and I think it's from my breasts, which aren't as sore today.
> 
> Nerves, nerves, and more nerves.

I know exactly how you feel. I have my first scan next Fri and I am freaking out. Having this stupid cold/flu is making it worse. I told my husband I am afraid I am going to sneeze this bean out. My husband is now convinced that the bean is sticking around. When we go to bed and when he leaves for work he asks me how I am doing, then he asks how the bean is doing :) I wish I could be that sure that things will work out.


----------



## lynnikins

grrr, had pink mucas every time ive been to the toilet today its driving me mad if the sore back wasnt enough


----------



## babymabey

Okay, this is TMI but I really need to know if anyone else has this issue. I feel really wet " down there". I thought my cm would have dried up a little by now. I keep rushing to the bathroom cause once in awhile there is a gush sensation so I freak out and think it's going to be blood but it is just clear really watery cm. Is anyone else dealing with this?


----------



## 3athena3

babymabey said:


> Okay, this is TMI but I really need to know if anyone else has this issue. I feel really wet " down there". I thought my cm would have dried up a little by now. I keep rushing to the bathroom cause once in awhile there is a gush sensation so I freak out and think it's going to be blood but it is just clear really watery cm. Is anyone else dealing with this?

I've had quite a bit of watery cm also. It freaked me out too but have read its normal. Also remembered I had the same thing with DS. I wore a pantyliner almost everyday when I was pg with him.


----------



## ghinspire22

Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.

I found out I am having TWINS!


----------



## Kiss08

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Wow, that's amazing! Congrats!!


----------



## bboo2

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Wow! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Oh my goodness, what a wonderful surprise! Congratulations!


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Oh my god!! Congrats. That is amazing news!:happydance:

I started cramping today too. Hopefully mine are just growing pains, but they are still freaking me out :(


----------



## ghinspire22

It could definitely be growing pains. I am going to try and relax and hope that by my next ultrasound (February 1st) that everything will be ok. I got to see their little hearts beating so I know that's a really good thing. It means that they are growing. I just need them to keep growing.


----------



## Zebra2023

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Brilliant news, congratulations x :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

Now I cross my fingers that they stay strong. That they feel my love and know that when they are born they will be loved so much.


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> Now I cross my fingers that they stay strong. That they feel my love and know that when they are born they will be loved so much.

I have my fingers crossed for you that they are both healthy :hugs: Were you able to hear or see their little heartbeats?


----------



## kassiaethne

Hai, just got bloodwork done today and found out yup, am pregnant, and I'll be due around sept 27th this year ^.^


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Now I cross my fingers that they stay strong. That they feel my love and know that when they are born they will be loved so much.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you that they are both healthy :hugs: Were you able to hear or see their little heartbeats?Click to expand...

I did. They were little flickers on the screen but I did get to see them. :)

I am still worried but it makes me feel a little better. I have had a lot of pulling and such. I'm so afraid that I'll feel them detach or something. I was sitting on the sofa and I felt this pull and I got scared it was one of the babies detaching themselves from my wall.


----------



## Dime Cuando

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

That's so wonderful! Do you have a history of twins in the family?


----------



## ghinspire22

Dime Cuando said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!
> 
> That's so wonderful! Do you have a history of twins in the family?Click to expand...

There is a history of twins for sure. I think that Clomid kinda helped us in that department though which I am ok with too. I couldn't be happier with my precious twins.


----------



## CastawayBride

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Congrats! That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Kat S

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

:wohoo: oh my gosh, that is AMAZING!! Congratulations!


----------



## gatorj

ghinspire22 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!
> 
> That's so wonderful! Do you have a history of twins in the family?Click to expand...
> 
> There is a history of twins for sure. I think that Clomid kinda helped us in that department though which I am ok with too. I couldn't be happier with my precious twins.Click to expand...

Such awesome news!! H&H 9 mos!!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## vietmamsie

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Great news! FX everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## ghinspire22

Right now I am worrying until my next ultrasound. I have less sore breasts today and that worries me. I don't want to lose these precious babies.


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> Right now I am worrying until my next ultrasound. I have less sore breasts today and that worries me. I don't want to lose these precious babies.

I was freaking out on Friday because my bobs didn't hurt and they felt a little deflated and I was crampy so I thought the worst. So far things seem okay, I'll know for sure on Friday. 

Just remember that symptoms come and go, knowing that calms my fears a little bit :)


----------



## CastawayBride

New symptom for me-sore boobs...still just exhausted, nauseous only if I don't eat..all spotting has stopped so I do believe that was from the internal exam they did!


----------



## Dime Cuando

ghinspire22 said:


> Right now I am worrying until my next ultrasound. I have less sore breasts today and that worries me. I don't want to lose these precious babies.

My boobs were sore and bigger yesterday and today they feel and look normal...so when in doubt, I POAS. Two dark red lines. I know it's silly but it's peace of mind so if you have a spare test around, just do it. I barely have symptoms so ths is the only method f knowing if the bean is still there!


----------



## akilgore2012

ghinspire22 said:


> Well I started having bad cramps and I started to panic. I called the doctor and they had me come in for an ultrasound. It turns out that I had ever right to be having cramps.
> 
> I found out I am having TWINS!

Just catching up here.... TWINS!!!! OMG!! Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

AFM I get symptoms that come and go with every surge of hormones I suppose. It's about every three days or so. I'm just coming off of a surge so I'm feeling pretty good today! I expect tomorrow to bring back my extremely sore boobs, nausea and tiredness. LOL.


----------



## klcuk3

Very exciting seeing all these lovely ladies having scans and the number of twins expected keeps rising!

I have my first scan on Tuesday am excited but nervous, just hope there's a happy healthy bean beating away in there xx


----------



## ghinspire22

klcuk3 said:


> Very exciting seeing all these lovely ladies having scans and the number of twins expected keeps rising!
> 
> I have my first scan on Tuesday am excited but nervous, just hope there's a happy healthy bean beating away in there xx

It made me nervous too when I went in for my scan. I should have had it this week but had it last Friday because they thought my pregnancy was ectopic. Nothing makes you smile more than seeing those little heart beats.


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up this morning feeling pretty decent. I went to bed at like 10pm. lol! My body just wants an early bedtime and with two little babies in there they both crave more sleep. My breasts aren't as sensitive and that does bother me but I realize surges control when I get more sore breasts. It is just hard not to worry since miscarriage is something that looms in my past. I tell myself that these babies are different and that they are goin to be growing.


----------



## babymabey

I am still peeing on sticks too, and I told my husband I will pee on them until our 6 week scan on Friday. He is convinced that this little bean is here to stay and is excited about it but I just can't my anxieties. I never made it this far with the last two pregnancies so I know that it is different, but I just can't get attached just in case something goes wrong. 

I got hungry around midnight last night and my husband laughed at me saying that pregnancy eating seems fun. I tensed on the "P" word and almost dropped my food. I have been avoiding that word, and I will not say it until I know that the little bean is good and healthy and the chance of another miscarriage is unlikely. It sucks that I can't be excited about it. I mean my brother's wife announced it to everyone by this point in her pregnancy because she had nothing to fear, she had no anxieties and I envy that.

Anyway, enough of the heavy. My symptoms also come and go for the most part. The only ones that are constant are the hunger and the need to pee and my boobs are huge and sore, they are in the way of most things and the pain makes it hard to sleep because I can't sleep on either side or on my stomach.


----------



## Kat S

I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.

Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"

I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.

I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.

The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.


----------



## babymabey

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

I can't even imagine your devastation right now,:hugs: I am so sorry:cry:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Oh Kat, I'm truly sad and so upset for you. I hope you get all the support you need from those closet to you at this difficult time. Sending you a lot of love.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Oh Kat I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

big hugs, Kat_S


----------



## klcuk3

Big hugs Kat xxx take care of yourself xx


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry Kat :hugs:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Thoughts and prayers to you Kat.


----------



## CastawayBride

So sorry Kat....take care!


----------



## lovelyb

So sorry you're going through this Kat :hugs:


----------



## ghinspire22

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

Reading this I have no words. *hugs* I can't imagine the pain but please know that I am here.


----------



## nico82

Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bubba.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nico82

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

I am thinking of you Kat :nope: :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

nico82 said:


> Meet my little buggaboo :baby:
> Measuring exactly on scale with a heartbeat of 146bpm, it was amazing she said everything was perfect. I was amazed at how much I could actually see on the ultrasound :happydance:

That is great moment....congrats!


----------



## vietmamsie

Kat - no words. :hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## gatorj

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

I am so very sorry!! Such terrible news. Thinking of you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## 3athena3

I'm so sorry Kat. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Lallie81

So, so sorry Kat. I know how hard it is but please try not to blame yourself. xx


----------



## bboo2

Kat S said:


> I had a scan today. I hate even typing these words...there is no heartbeat. The baby didn't make it. They checked me on two different monitors, used the Doppler and even got another doctor to give a second opinion. The baby stopped growing around last Monday sometime after my last scan.
> 
> Shocked. Devastated. After we saw the heartbeat last week my hope skyrocketed. I thought "This is it!"
> 
> I'm thinking a variety of things. Mostly self-blame even though the doctor stressed that it's not my fault. I got the flu shot last Monday. Did the flu shot hurt the baby? They assure me it didn't, but what a coincidence. Then I think back to when I had that HCG level scare. Remember when it sort of stopped doubling as it should? Maybe that was the first sign something was wrong. And now...god...it's still in there...not alive. I want to crawl away from myself. I want to go to sleep and wake up at whatever point that things are ok again. I don't want to feel this. I don't want to go through this.
> 
> I have a surgery on Wednesday to remove the baby. I don't want to wait the weeks it might take for it to pass naturally. And from what I've heard, that event can be traumatic. Then we wait a month or so for my HCG levels to go back down to zero before we talk to the doc and see about a new plan.
> 
> The doctor said the good news is I can get pregnant. I can certainly try again and soon. Those are good things, but right now...right now I'm just so sad and I'm mourning the loss of my baby.

I'm so sorry Kat. It wasn't your fault, don't blame yourself.


----------



## klcuk3

Had my scan today and all is good so far :flower: Happy healthy blob measuring 7+1!

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zpsb7ab8e35.jpg


----------



## lovelyb

klcuk3 beautiful scan :thumbup: 

I'm going for scan #2 tomorrow. Last scan hb was only 106 which the doc thought was a little slow. I'm really nervous now.


----------



## klcuk3

lovelyb said:


> I'm going for scan #2 tomorrow. Last scan hb was only 106 which the doc thought was a little slow. I'm really nervous now.

Hope your scan goes well hun x will be thinking of you x


----------



## Gwenylovey

hi ladies, had my scan today and am measuring right on track with a healthy heart beat! My RE officially graduated me to my ob. I'm feeling so relieved and grateful right now :)


----------



## CastawayBride

klcuk3 said:


> Had my scan today and all is good so far :flower: Happy healthy blob measuring 7+1!
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zpsb7ab8e35.jpg

Great photo!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I went to the restroom and was surprised by mucus. I haven't had any in a few days. It makes me a little nervous. I know it's normal to discharge but this much mucus? *takes a breath* I am going to try and relax.


----------



## babymabey

klcuk3 said:


> Had my scan today and all is good so far :flower: Happy healthy blob measuring 7+1!
> 
> https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zpsb7ab8e35.jpg

What a great photo of the bean :) Did you get to hear the heartbeat?


----------



## CastawayBride

ghinspire22 said:


> I went to the restroom and was surprised by mucus. I haven't had any in a few days. It makes me a little nervous. I know it's normal to discharge but this much mucus? *takes a breath* I am going to try and relax.

I have brown tinged mucous too but my doctor didn't seem upset over it...he said it comes from the uterus stretching....it freaks me out though.:nope:


----------



## klcuk3

No didn't hear heartbeat but got to see it beating away for ages x roll on next scan in 2wks! Stay strong Bob the blob xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Beautiful scans :flower:


----------



## ghinspire22

I just saw a Wallgreen's commercial with twins. It made me get all emotional. I want to hold my babies in my arms and take cute pictures of them. Come on babies be strong for mommy. Grow.


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations on all the good news from scans :thumbup:

Hope to join you after my scan in 4 hours time....so nervous :wacko:


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> Congratulations on all the good news from scans :thumbup:
> 
> Hope to join you after my scan in 4 hours time....so nervous :wacko:

Good luck!! Can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## TWINKLES80

So I've been trying to make sure I'm using the right products etc, avoiding acne washes, but can't find a true natural face wash! 

Even Burt bees has sodium benzoate... Did any of you have any luck?


----------



## Lallie81

Not great news for me :(
Baby measuring just 6+1 and very slow heartbeat. According to LMP I am 8+4 but we know I am at least a week behind due to late ovulation. Very unlikely I am far enough behind though to make this pregnancy viable. Also, we saw the amnio sac which is apparently a lot bigger than it should be for 6+1 so dr thinks there is little hope. 
Going back in a week unless I bleed before.
Devastated and heartbroken.


----------



## CastawayBride

Lallie81 said:


> Not great news for me :(
> Baby measuring just 6+1 and very slow heartbeat. According to LMP I am 8+4 but we know I am at least a week behind due to late ovulation. Very unlikely I am far enough behind though to make this pregnancy viable. Also, we saw the amnio sac which is apparently a lot bigger than it should be for 6+1 so dr thinks there is little hope.
> Going back in a week unless I bleed before.
> Devastated and heartbroken.

So sorry Lallie...


----------



## Gwenylovey

Lallie81 said:


> Not great news for me :(
> Baby measuring just 6+1 and very slow heartbeat. According to LMP I am 8+4 but we know I am at least a week behind due to late ovulation. Very unlikely I am far enough behind though to make this pregnancy viable. Also, we saw the amnio sac which is apparently a lot bigger than it should be for 6+1 so dr thinks there is little hope.
> Going back in a week unless I bleed before.
> Devastated and heartbroken.

Oh no Lallie, I was so hoping for good news. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Gwenylovey

TWINKLES80 said:


> So I've been trying to make sure I'm using the right products etc, avoiding acne washes, but can't find a true natural face wash!
> 
> Even Burt bees has sodium benzoate... Did any of you have any luck?

I didn't know to avoid Sodium Benzonate...there is so much that I don't know about skin care products! I'm using Cetaphil face wash, which I think is pretty gentle and then some of the alba botanica products because they don't use anything artificial and are free of parabens, phthalates, sodium laryl and sodium methyl sulfate. Now I'm realizing that might not be good enough!


----------



## bboo2

Lallie81 said:


> Not great news for me :(
> Baby measuring just 6+1 and very slow heartbeat. According to LMP I am 8+4 but we know I am at least a week behind due to late ovulation. Very unlikely I am far enough behind though to make this pregnancy viable. Also, we saw the amnio sac which is apparently a lot bigger than it should be for 6+1 so dr thinks there is little hope.
> Going back in a week unless I bleed before.
> Devastated and heartbroken.

I'm so sorry Lallie. Praying for you and the baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## WantaBelly

ghinspire22 said:


> I just saw a Wallgreen's commercial with twins. It made me get all emotional. I want to hold my babies in my arms and take cute pictures of them. Come on babies be strong for mommy. Grow.

grow....Grow.....GROW!!! (I'm helping them along too ;) )


----------



## WantaBelly

Lallie, my prayers are with you hun! Miracles DO happen, I have seen many :hugs:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Gwenylovey said:


> TWINKLES80 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been trying to make sure I'm using the right products etc, avoiding acne washes, but can't find a true natural face wash!
> 
> Even Burt bees has sodium benzoate... Did any of you have any luck?
> 
> I didn't know to avoid Sodium Benzonate...there is so much that I don't know about skin care products! I'm using Cetaphil face wash, which I think is pretty gentle and then some of the alba botanica products because they don't use anything artificial and are free of parabens, phthalates, sodium laryl and sodium methyl sulfate. Now I'm realizing that might not be good enough!Click to expand...

Gweny: I think i'm being way to cautious.. but sadly sodium benzoate is in everything it's a preservative. Just a little sad that "Natural or organic products" aren't really natural or organic.. 

I just ordered a wash from belli that seems to be ok and made specifically for preggers women!


----------



## ghinspire22

WantaBelly said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I just saw a Wallgreen's commercial with twins. It made me get all emotional. I want to hold my babies in my arms and take cute pictures of them. Come on babies be strong for mommy. Grow.
> 
> grow....Grow.....GROW!!! (I'm helping them along too ;) )Click to expand...

Haha! Thank you. That means a lot. February 1st can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry Lallie, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## lovelyb

Lallie81 said:


> Not great news for me :(
> Baby measuring just 6+1 and very slow heartbeat. According to LMP I am 8+4 but we know I am at least a week behind due to late ovulation. Very unlikely I am far enough behind though to make this pregnancy viable. Also, we saw the amnio sac which is apparently a lot bigger than it should be for 6+1 so dr thinks there is little hope.
> Going back in a week unless I bleed before.
> Devastated and heartbroken.

I was hoping for good news for you as well, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## lovelyb

Had my 2nd scan today. Measuring 3 days ahead at 8w3d, hb 167 :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1-23-13.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gwenylovey

lovelyb said:


> Had my 2nd scan today. Measuring 3 days ahead at 8w3d, hb 167 :thumbup:

That's great, congratulations! Looks like we are pretty lined up...I was 8w3d at my scan yesterday with a hb of 168 :)


----------



## lovelyb

Gwenylovey said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd scan today. Measuring 3 days ahead at 8w3d, hb 167 :thumbup:
> 
> That's great, congratulations! Looks like we are pretty lined up...I was 8w3d at my scan yesterday with a hb of 168 :)Click to expand...

Awesome! At my scan 2wks ago, hb was only 106 and doc seemed concerned. Seeing and hearing the hb today was reassuring everything might be ok. :cloud9:

I know nothing is guaranteed until delivery that is why my heart breaks for the ladies here that have gotten bad news at their scans :hug:


----------



## 3athena3

My second US was almost the same! 8w1d with a HB of 167. Little bean has doubled in size since our US last week!


----------



## CastawayBride

You ladies are making me very impatient for my ultrasound!! lol


----------



## TWINKLES80

Ladies that temp... When did you stop? I think I'm driving myself bananas!


----------



## MadamRose

lovelyb glad scan went well :D

I saw my midwife today. Mentioned that i want a home birth and she didn't seem bothered at all, was actually happy when she asked all the questions and confirmed i was okay to be midwife lead. She is going to do me an extra appointment at 31 weeks to discuss it all and sort it all out :D


----------



## Gwenylovey

lovelyb said:


> Gwenylovey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Had my 2nd scan today. Measuring 3 days ahead at 8w3d, hb 167 :thumbup:
> 
> That's great, congratulations! Looks like we are pretty lined up...I was 8w3d at my scan yesterday with a hb of 168 :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! At my scan 2wks ago, hb was only 106 and doc seemed concerned. Seeing and hearing the hb today was reassuring everything might be ok. :cloud9:
> 
> I know nothing is guaranteed until delivery that is why my heart breaks for the ladies here that have gotten bad news at their scans :hug:Click to expand...

I know the feeling all too well as I lost my little baby girl at 21 weeks back in June. It is true that nothing is guaranteed, so my approach has been to take everything one day at a time and celebrate the positives and good news along the way :)



TWINKLES80 said:


> Ladies that temp... When did you stop? I think I'm driving myself bananas!

I stopped the day I got my BFP!!! If not I would definitely be going crazy, haha


----------



## AlyssaAngel

I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow for the first time, they haven't done any tests at all yet, do you lovely ladies know what I should expect?


----------



## Mumma2011

Not pregnant anymore :( 
Knew something was wrong the day before went and got more tests and were still positive but fainter. 
Chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Kiss08

AlyssaAngel said:


> I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow for the first time, they haven't done any tests at all yet, do you lovely ladies know what I should expect?

I got a blood test and a urine test. They tested for all kinds of diseases (STD and otherwise). I also got my pap since I'll be due for one midway through pregnancy so my OB wanted to get mine over with now. I had a transvaginal ultrasound but only because my doc was worried about some cramping I had been having. Good luck!


----------



## bboo2

Mumma2011 said:


> Not pregnant anymore :(
> Knew something was wrong the day before went and got more tests and were still positive but fainter.
> Chemical pregnancy :(

I'm so sorry Mumma2011. Hugs


----------



## Gwenylovey

So sorry Mumma :hugs:


----------



## lovelyb

AlyssaAngel said:


> I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow for the first time, they haven't done any tests at all yet, do you lovely ladies know what I should expect?

I was asked tons of health history questions, had a PAP, gave a urine sample and had 9! vials of blood drawn. By the time I left I was definitely on information overload. But I figure I have 7 more months to soak it all in :thumbup:



Mumma2011 said:


> Not pregnant anymore :(
> Knew something was wrong the day before went and got more tests and were still positive but fainter.
> Chemical pregnancy :(

I am so sorry you're going through this :nope::hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Mumma2011 said:


> Not pregnant anymore :(
> Knew something was wrong the day before went and got more tests and were still positive but fainter.
> Chemical pregnancy :(

I'm so sorry Mumma :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babymabey

I have my first scan tomorrow, I will be 6 wks 4 days so hopefully that is far enough along to be able to hear the heartbeat, I will be happy even if we only get to see it. I just want confirmation that everything is okay.

As for symptoms, they haven't been too bad, just some cramping, tired, hungry and my boobs hurt. No morning sickness yet so fingers crossed I won't have it (though I probably just jinxed myself).

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## lovelyb

Zebra2023 said:


> I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:

Wow a hb of 180, that's great! Beautiful scan pic :thumbup:


----------



## babymabey

Today is the day. 2 more hours until my scan and I am freaking out. What if there is nothing there? What if it's not progressing like it should be. Were any of you having the same anxieties before your first scan? Hopefully my next post is a pic of a healthy little bean :happydance:


----------



## Gwenylovey

babymabey said:


> Today is the day. 2 more hours until my scan and I am freaking out. What if there is nothing there? What if it's not progressing like it should be. Were any of you having the same anxieties before your first scan? Hopefully my next post is a pic of a healthy little bean :happydance:

I was absolutely have those fears paired with a lack of symptoms, and all was good! Looking forward to a pic of your healthy little bean :)


----------



## marie_sims

babymabey said:


> I have my first scan tomorrow, I will be 6 wks 4 days so hopefully that is far enough along to be able to hear the heartbeat, I will be happy even if we only get to see it. I just want confirmation that everything is okay.
> 
> As for symptoms, they haven't been too bad, just some cramping, tired, hungry and my boobs hurt. No morning sickness yet so fingers crossed I won't have it (though I probably just jinxed myself).
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?

My first scan will be next Friday. I am already eight weeks, I had majorly bad cramping in the first five weeks. But it seems to be not as bad anymore, like you I am mostly tired, sleepy and EXTREMELY hungry :)

I seem to want to eat only pasta these days.


----------



## babymabey

Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:

I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-25_13-40-33_475.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## klcuk3

Fab news babymabey and beautiful scan x


----------



## Gwenylovey

babymabey said:


> Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:
> 
> I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.

Such great news, all looks great! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## lovelyb

Congrats babymabey! Great looking bean :)


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:
> 
> I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.

That is the weekend we plan to tell our family too :)


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:
> 
> I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.
> 
> That is the weekend we plan to tell our family too :)Click to expand...

I'm trying to think of something cute but the ideas just aren't coming. Maybe inspiration will hit me at the grocery store tomorrow :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I accidently ate a small brownie made with beer. Now I am worried. Is this bad?


----------



## Kiss08

ghinspire22 said:


> I accidently ate a small brownie made with beer. Now I am worried. Is this bad?

Anything cooked with alcohol typically has the alcohol evaporated off during the cooking process. Plus it probably had too little actual beer in it to matter anyways. You're fine!


----------



## babymabey

Kiss08 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I accidently ate a small brownie made with beer. Now I am worried. Is this bad?
> 
> Anything cooked with alcohol typically has the alcohol evaporated off during the cooking process. Plus it probably had too little actual beer in it to matter anyways. You're fine!Click to expand...

I agree, you should be fine because of the evaporation of the alcohol. :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:
> 
> I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.
> 
> That is the weekend we plan to tell our family too :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to think of something cute but the ideas just aren't coming. Maybe inspiration will hit me at the grocery store tomorrow :)Click to expand...

This is what I have planned thus far (hoping and praying our scan goes well!)

I am having cake pops made some pink/some blue inside. Going to have them out for them to eat as we are celebrating three birthdays as well...we are setting up our Nikon on a tripod and taking a family shot...as my husband is ready to say "cheese" instead he will say "Lisa's pregnant"!! LOL We are setting the camera to take burst shots so hoping to catch their reactions!! lol

We also have an idea to buy two frames for the grandparents to be...going to place the US pic in there :)


----------



## lynnikins

im telling people around the time of our wedding anniversary 10th of March i'll be +13wks then


----------



## Lily7

Hi can I join? Due date 10th September :)


----------



## ghinspire22

Lily7 said:


> Hi can I join? Due date 10th September :)

Welcome, congratulations.


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Everything went great!! We even got to hear the little heartbeat, 122 bpm :happydance: I have a cyst on my right ovary which my doc told me was completely normal, so that explains the cramps on my right side. The bean measured 6 weeks 6 days, and I am only 6 weeks 3 days, so it is the perfect size and growing like it should! :) Listening to the heartbeat was so surreal. She showed us pretty quick so I wasn't able to get video of it like I wanted but I figure I can get it in 2 weeks when we go in for the 8 weeks check up :happydance:
> 
> I want to start telling everyone now, but my husband wants to wait a little longer so I fugred we could tell the family on Valentines day which would put me at 9 weeks. Now I just have to think of a cute way to do it.
> 
> That is the weekend we plan to tell our family too :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to think of something cute but the ideas just aren't coming. Maybe inspiration will hit me at the grocery store tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I have planned thus far (hoping and praying our scan goes well!)
> 
> I am having cake pops made some pink/some blue inside. Going to have them out for them to eat as we are celebrating three birthdays as well...we are setting up our Nikon on a tripod and taking a family shot...as my husband is ready to say "cheese" instead he will say "Lisa's pregnant"!! LOL We are setting the camera to take burst shots so hoping to catch their reactions!! lol
> 
> We also have an idea to buy two frames for the grandparents to be...going to place the US pic in there :)Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing a picture frame too, with our 8 week scan in it. I'm just trying to decide if I want to do something else as well.


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely scan babymabey :thumbup:


----------



## freckles09

Hey everyone! Congrats to you all on your pregnancies!! I'm pregnant with our second baby due September 11th. I already have a 19 month old son.

These first 12 weeks seem to be going soooooo slow. I have no symptoms either which makes me worry. I know it can be normal but I just want the scan to be sure everything is ok.

Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## freckles09

I'm not sure what thread to join as there seems to be about 4 or more september threads!! :wacko:


----------



## ghinspire22

Congratulations freckles. Welcome!


----------



## babymabey

Okay ladies, I have a question that is probably pretty stupid. How do I get the banner in my signature (the ones form the bump.com or baby gaga)?


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Okay ladies, I have a question that is probably pretty stupid. How do I get the banner in my signature (the ones form the bump.com or baby gaga)?

Go to their page and look for tickers.

Follow the instructions to get your ticker..

Then copy the code it makes and paste it in your signature...:happydance:


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I have a question that is probably pretty stupid. How do I get the banner in my signature (the ones form the bump.com or baby gaga)?
> 
> Go to their page and look for tickers.
> 
> Follow the instructions to get your ticker..
> 
> Then copy the code it makes and paste it in your signature...:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks :) 

So, my husband laughs at me because I have to keep looking at the ultrasound picture to make sure I am not dreaming about the whole thing :) I really wish I would have recorded the heartbeat, but we have a picture with the read out of the heartbeat so that is good for now :)


----------



## missangie

had an ultrasound Friday morning and got to see a little baby with a flickering heartbeat! I feel SO much better after seeing the heartbeat!!!


----------



## ghinspire22

I woke up with neck pain. Serious neck pain. I slept on it wrong and let me tell you all I want to do is get a massage and a dry needle. 

I think my babies are growing away. I get to see them on Friday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## babymabey

My morning sickness kicked in with a vengeance yesterday :( I have been having a hard time keeping anything down. We have dinner tonight at my mother in laws and I am terrified I am going to get sick and give everyone reason to suspect I'm pregnant (yay, that is my first time using the "P" word). We don't want to tell anyone until the 8 week scan that we have in 2 weeks (if my husband had his way, no one would know until our 12 week scan. I doubt I can wait 2 more weeks, there's no way I'd make 6). Does anyone know/have any quick tips? I have an hour until we leave and I honestly don't think I'll make it, I have been queasy just sitting here writing this post :( I am happy that I have morning sickness because it means things are progressing like they should, but it still sucks.


----------



## gatorj

babymabey said:


> My morning sickness kicked in with a vengeance yesterday :( I have been having a hard time keeping anything down. We have dinner tonight at my mother in laws and I am terrified I am going to get sick and give everyone reason to suspect I'm pregnant (yay, that is my first time using the "P" word). We don't want to tell anyone until the 8 week scan that we have in 2 weeks (if my husband had his way, no one would know until our 12 week scan. I doubt I can wait 2 more weeks, there's no way I'd make 6). Does anyone know/have any quick tips? I have an hour until we leave and I honestly don't think I'll make it, I have been queasy just sitting here writing this post :( I am happy that I have morning sickness because it means things are progressing like they should, but it still sucks.

Have you tried ginger ale or ginger candies? They say that helps. I get relief from ginger ale. Hope you can make it!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Heartburn has struck. I took some Tums for some relief. The twins are enjoying their fun time inside mommy. lol!


----------



## CazM 2011

Anti sickness bands are my best friends, used them when I was pregnant with my daughter but not till 16+ weeks have bought some more (lost first ones lol) and have gone from being on the verge of being sick all day to barely feeling it unless have eaten too much. Its been a lifesaver!! Xxx


----------



## lovelyb

babymabey said:


> My morning sickness kicked in with a vengeance yesterday :( I have been having a hard time keeping anything down. We have dinner tonight at my mother in laws and I am terrified I am going to get sick and give everyone reason to suspect I'm pregnant (yay, that is my first time using the "P" word). We don't want to tell anyone until the 8 week scan that we have in 2 weeks (if my husband had his way, no one would know until our 12 week scan. I doubt I can wait 2 more weeks, there's no way I'd make 6). Does anyone know/have any quick tips? I have an hour until we leave and I honestly don't think I'll make it, I have been queasy just sitting here writing this post :( I am happy that I have morning sickness because it means things are progressing like they should, but it still sucks.

My MS kicked in about 2wks ago and has not let up. The first 4 or so days of it I was nauseous with lots of vomiting. Ended up going to the ER it was so bad. I have tried ginger ale and candies, preggie pops, carbonated water,.. None of these have helped. I read eating small frequent meals helps but I can't even think about food half the time or it sends me running to the restroom. I take Zofran that was prescribed the the ER doc on rare occasions but other than that I have been stuck laying on my couch. I like the idea of an anit-nausea band. I'll have to try that. 

Hope you feel better soon and if you find any helpful tricks keep me posted :winkwink:


----------



## 3athena3

When ms hits I have found some relief chewing spearmint sugarless gum. The minty smell close to my nose helps drown out cooking odors that make me sick.


----------



## Scholesy

Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week. 
Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(


----------



## ghinspire22

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I am so sorry. I will be saying a prayer for you.


----------



## bboo2

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I'm so sorry Scholesy!


----------



## Zebra2023

So sorry Scholesy :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

Scholesy said:


> Well ladies, you can take me off the list. Scan this morning showed no heartbeat and bean hasn't grown any bigger than 6 weeks. Stopping all progesterone support today and expecting to miscarry later this week.
> Devastated, but hopefully we can save up the £1200 needed to transfer one of our frozen embies in a few months time. Infertility is really hard :(

I am so sorry. :cry: You in and your husband are in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

Thanks ladies for all of your suggestions. Thankfully the food wasn't anything too heavy. Just turkey, mashed potatoes, rolls and corn. I had to pace myself because the potatoes were so yummy I wanted to keep eating them. I made sure not to get too full and whenever I would get a wave of nausea I closed my eyes and took a deep breath. I also made sure not to drink while I ate. My mother in law had some peppermint hard candies so I sucked on one of those and that also seemed to help. I could tell they know something was up but hopefully they didn't automatically jump to "Maybe she's pregnant".

I am trying to set it up for my parents to come up on the 16th which is when we plan on telling the family. I know my mom will be excited and I don't want to tell her over the phone. I am still so terrified that something is going to go wrong. I keep looking at the ultrasound picture and remembering the sound of the heartbeat, but the cramps from the cyst are freaking me out. The only thing helping me keep my sanity is the morning sickness.


----------



## ckylesworld

Got 8 week scan today. Baby has arms and legs now. Heart rate 168bpm, up from 145bpm last week :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babymabey

ckylesworld said:


> Got 8 week scan today. Baby has arms and legs now. Heart rate 168bpm, up from 145bpm last week :happydance:

What a beautiful picture!! And a nice strong heartbeat:thumbup:


----------



## ckylesworld

Thank you so much. When I'm not at the doctors office I don't feel pregnant so it's nice to be reassured.


----------



## babymabey

ckylesworld said:


> Thank you so much. When I'm not at the doctors office I don't feel pregnant so it's nice to be reassured.

I know exactly how you feel. I keep pulling out my 6 week scan to look at it and reassure myself that the little bean is there and seems to be sticking. I have my 8 week scan next Friday:happydance:


----------



## ckylesworld

Good luck to you. I know you are excited.


----------



## CastawayBride

I have come down with the stomach flu and can't keep anything in. I have dealt with the pain as nothing you do is good for the baby...I am on pedialite to ensure I don't dehydrate...I hope and pray my sticky bean is ok during this...


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been trying to keep myself occupied and not worrying so much about the babies. I have an ultrasound on Friday at 1:30pm EST. Tomorrow I'm going to go house hunting with hubby. Hopefully we can find a new house. Wednesday is my 28th birthday! We are going out for dinner and I am having coffee (decaf) with a friend of mind. Thursday I have a session with my psychologist and Friday is the day. I just gotta keep positive. It's so hard not to feel anxious.


----------



## babymabey

So the last few times I went to the bathroom today there was some pink discharge and I have a little bit of cramping. I am completely freaking out right now. I haven't told my husband about it because I am waiting to see what happens. Hopefully it goes away, but if it gets worse I think I am going to have him take me to the ER.


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> So the last few times I went to the bathroom today there was some pink discharge and I have a little bit of cramping. I am completely freaking out right now. I haven't told my husband about it because I am waiting to see what happens. Hopefully it goes away, but if it gets worse I think I am going to have him take me to the ER.

I had a spotting scare today. I went in for an ultrasound. The babies were fine. It was just so scary.


----------



## CastawayBride

Uhhh this stomach bug is kicking my butt!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## missangie

CastawayBride said:


> I have come down with the stomach flu and can't keep anything in. I have dealt with the pain as nothing you do is good for the baby...I am on pedialite to ensure I don't dehydrate...I hope and pray my sticky bean is ok during this...

Hope you feel better fast! I was sick last week and threw up from 430am-500pm and couldnt keep anything down. I actually called and was prescribed zofran and took that at 430pm and it helped so much. I first thought it was just morning sickness but I havent had a day like that since thank goodness. Feel better!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

CastawayBride said:


> Uhhh this stomach bug is kicking my butt!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## vietmamsie

ghinspire22 said:


> I have been trying to keep myself occupied and not worrying so much about the babies. I have an ultrasound on Friday at 1:30pm EST. Tomorrow I'm going to go house hunting with hubby. Hopefully we can find a new house. Wednesday is my 28th birthday! We are going out for dinner and I am having coffee (decaf) with a friend of mind. Thursday I have a session with my psychologist and Friday is the day. I just gotta keep positive. It's so hard not to feel anxious.

I've been going pretty crazy with worry as well, especially the last 24 hours or so. I have my next ultrasound tomorrow afternoon, but I just want to know so badly RIGHT NOW that everything is alright. We didn't see a heart beat last time (they said it was too early) but there was about 8 days of growth that had happened in just 6 days,so that's good, right? What's going on in there 2 weeks later???? I am so ready to know if this is for real or not.

It's almost like this on edge feeling I had during ttc will never go away until I have a baby in my arms. I'm still expecting blood every time I go to the bathroom.. I figure it must be a good sign that I haven't spotted or anything yet, right?? I guess I just need to calm down and wait it out.... 24 hours and thirty minutes until my mind can be put at ease!

It's also my 28th birthday this week (friday!) I hope you have a happy birthday and are able to relax enough to enjoy it... just think, for your 29th you'll have two screaming babies to have to take care of!


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> Uhhh this stomach bug is kicking my butt!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:

I hope you feel better. I had a cold last week and it sucked, I told my husband I wax amazed I didn't sneeze or cough out the little bean.


----------



## vietmamsie

babymabey said:


> So the last few times I went to the bathroom today there was some pink discharge and I have a little bit of cramping. I am completely freaking out right now. I haven't told my husband about it because I am waiting to see what happens. Hopefully it goes away, but if it gets worse I think I am going to have him take me to the ER.

I hope everything is going ok.. :hugs:


----------



## babymabey

vietmamsie said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I have been trying to keep myself occupied and not worrying so much about the babies. I have an ultrasound on Friday at 1:30pm EST. Tomorrow I'm going to go house hunting with hubby. Hopefully we can find a new house. Wednesday is my 28th birthday! We are going out for dinner and I am having coffee (decaf) with a friend of mind. Thursday I have a session with my psychologist and Friday is the day. I just gotta keep positive. It's so hard not to feel anxious.
> 
> I've been going pretty crazy with worry as well, especially the last 24 hours or so. I have my next ultrasound tomorrow afternoon, but I just want to know so badly RIGHT NOW that everything is alright. We didn't see a heart beat last time (they said it was too early) but there was about 8 days of growth that had happened in just 6 days,so that's good, right? What's going on in there 2 weeks later???? I am so ready to know if this is for real or not.
> 
> It's almost like this on edge feeling I had during ttc will never go away until I have a baby in my arms. I'm still expecting blood every time I go to the bathroom.. I figure it must be a good sign that I haven't spotted or anything yet, right?? I guess I just need to calm down and wait it out.... 24 hours and thirty minutes until my mind can be put at ease!
> 
> It's also my 28th birthday this week (friday!) I hope you have a happy birthday and are able to relax enough to enjoy it... just think, for your 29th you'll have two screaming babies to have to take care of!Click to expand...

Happy birthday you two. I also check for blood every time I go to the bathroom, which had me freaking out today because I had some pink cm discharge. It only happened a couple of times but it scared the crap out of me. After some research I found it is actually quite common to have a little bit around 7 and 8 weeks, it just means the bean in burrowing farther into the uterus to make room for the placenta. 

I have to agree with you, the worry won't disappear until we are holding the baby in our arms.


----------



## babymabey

vietmamsie said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> So the last few times I went to the bathroom today there was some pink discharge and I have a little bit of cramping. I am completely freaking out right now. I haven't told my husband about it because I am waiting to see what happens. Hopefully it goes away, but if it gets worse I think I am going to have him take me to the ER.
> 
> I hope everything is going ok.. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you:hugs: it seems to have stopped, but I am going to take it easy the next couple days just to be safe.


----------



## ghinspire22

Happy birthday to me!!

Today I am going to try and keep calm. I shifted last night from the stomach position and got a sharp pain down the left side. I cried out and seriously got worried I had hurt one of the babies. The round ligament pain. Ow! It scared me though. Do you ladies have this? It doesn't hurt anything right?


----------



## under25ttc

Had my first ultra sound yesterday, measuring 7 weeks and 2 days exactly! We got to hear the baby heart beat at 145. GREATEST moment of my life. 2 and half years of medications and Heartache was worth this one moment. I cried almost the whole ultra sound!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130129_205316.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ghinspire22

under25ttc said:


> Had my first ultra sound yesterday, measuring 7 weeks and 2 days exactly! We got to hear the baby heart beat at 145. GREATEST moment of my life. 2 and half years of medications and Heartache was worth this one moment. I cried almost the whole ultra sound!

Congratulations!! That is the best feeling in the whole world.


----------



## CastawayBride

missangie said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I have come down with the stomach flu and can't keep anything in. I have dealt with the pain as nothing you do is good for the baby...I am on pedialite to ensure I don't dehydrate...I hope and pray my sticky bean is ok during this...
> 
> Hope you feel better fast! I was sick last week and threw up from 430am-500pm and couldnt keep anything down. I actually called and was prescribed zofran and took that at 430pm and it helped so much. I first thought it was just morning sickness but I havent had a day like that since thank goodness. Feel better!!!Click to expand...




vietmamsie said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Uhhh this stomach bug is kicking my butt!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...




babymabey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Uhhh this stomach bug is kicking my butt!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> I hope you feel better. I had a cold last week and it sucked, I told my husband I wax amazed I didn't sneeze or cough out the little bean.Click to expand...


Thank you all I feel MUCH better just in time for my Birthday today and our FIRST ultrasound! I truly hope our sticky bean is OK after the stomach bug I had, it was completely awful...:wacko:

If all is well I am going to attempt a Birthday lunch with hubby and then a trip to Buy Buy Baby!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Visit went well! Baby is measuring at 6 weeks one day...LOVED hearing the heart beat and seeing the ultrasound....:baby:


----------



## Dime Cuando

ghinspire22 said:


> Happy birthday to me!!
> 
> Today I am going to try and keep calm. I shifted last night from the stomach position and got a sharp pain down the left side. I cried out and seriously got worried I had hurt one of the babies. The round ligament pain. Ow! It scared me though. Do you ladies have this? It doesn't hurt anything right?

I kept getting a sharp, shorting pain near my hip on the left when I got off the couch on Sunday night. I don't think it's anything to worry about, just the body stretching and adjusting. I haven't had it since. It's common apparently for women pregnant with twins or in the 2nd trimester (I am don't 'think' I am in either category but not been scanned yet!).


----------



## lovelyb

under25ttc said:


> Had my first ultra sound yesterday, measuring 7 weeks and 2 days exactly! We got to hear the baby heart beat at 145. GREATEST moment of my life. 2 and half years of medications and Heartache was worth this one moment. I cried almost the whole ultra sound!

Great looking scan :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

hi im due 26th can i join use all :) x


----------



## Zebra2023

I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head
 



Attached Files:







20130131_2123562.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3









20130131_2124362.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vietmamsie

Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.

Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can. 

this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.


----------



## ghinspire22

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.

I am so sorry! *HUGS* A loss is never easy. You are in my thoughts. I truly hope that your trip will bring you a little peace. A time to pray and clear your thoughts.


----------



## Zebra2023

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.

So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

Aww Viet I'm so sorry to hear your news x look after yourself xxx


----------



## babymabey

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bboo2

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.

I'm so sorry! Happy Birthday!!! Try to enjoy your trip to Thailand, rest, relax, and recharge!


----------



## Gwenylovey

vietmamsie said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday at 8 weeks 3 days, the sac was only measuring 6 weeks 5 days and there was no fetus to speak of. No heart beat, no nothing. They said the baby never grew properly.
> 
> Having everything removed on Saturday. Just trying to enjoy my birthday today and prepare for our trip to Thailand on Sunday the best I can.
> 
> this is our third loss.... they don't get any easier.

Viet, I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: You're right, the losses don't get any easier. But your rainbow baby will come when the time is right. Just never lose that hope because it WILL happen.


----------



## babymabey

Today I have been alternating between crying over the stupidest things (like a song on an episode of glee) and morning sickness, it has been a fun one :thumbup:

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Kiss08

babymabey said:


> Today I have been alternating between crying over the stupidest things (like a song on an episode of glee) and morning sickness, it has been a fun one :thumbup:
> 
> How are you ladies doing?

I cried watching glee last night, too! :)


----------



## ghinspire22

The nurse visit went fine. I feel like it was a bit of a waste but oh well. She gave me reading material and basically told me that the doctor's visit on the 12th would be fill with fun tests to do. She didn't say anything about an ultrasound but I figured at 9 weeks that they should be doing one. I mean for my peace of mind I think they should do one too.


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> The nurse visit went fine. I feel like it was a bit of a waste but oh well. She gave me reading material and basically told me that the doctor's visit on the 12th would be fill with fun tests to do. She didn't say anything about an ultrasound but I figured at 9 weeks that they should be doing one. I mean for my peace of mind I think they should do one too.

They should definitely be doing an ultrasound at that point. Hopefully you get to see your little beans then :)


----------



## CastawayBride

Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:

Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...


----------



## Court28

Had some light pink on toilet tissue today, am really worried :/


----------



## ghinspire22

Court28 said:


> Had some light pink on toilet tissue today, am really worried :/

Definitely monitor it. If you start having bad cramps, the spotting becomes more, or bad back pain go get checked out. But a little pink might not be bad.


----------



## Zebra2023

Court28 said:


> Had some light pink on toilet tissue today, am really worried :/

Hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## nico82

Having a really crappy time finding a midwife! :cry:
Contacted one who said she would call me back as she was on holiday (this was last week) and still havent heard. Totally feeling like I am not important at all....this is my first baby and so far lacking any clinical support.

I am only a couple weeks of my twelve week scan being due, feeling lost and alone!


----------



## kassiaethne

nico82 said:


> Having a really crappy time finding a midwife! :cry:
> Contacted one who said she would call me back as she was on holiday (this was last week) and still havent heard. Totally feeling like I am not important at all....this is my first baby and so far lacking any clinical support.
> 
> I am only a couple weeks of my twelve week scan being due, feeling lost and alone!

awe that just sucks, have you tried calling other midwives?


----------



## maybebaby3

CastawayBride said:


> Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...

i'm obsessed with pizza at the moment.....and burgers.....and anything unhealthy and savoury!:blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

court - hope you're ok

nico - here they are not interested until you're about the 10 week mark. :hugs:


----------



## Court28

Spotting has pretty much turned to light brown, have dating scan take 2 in the morning so shall see then eeek.


----------



## maybebaby3

Good luck with the scan :)


----------



## babymabey

maybebaby3 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...
> 
> i'm obsessed with pizza at the moment.....and burgers.....and anything unhealthy and savoury!:blush:Click to expand...

Me too!!! My husband was laughing at me yesterday because we just talked about eating healthier and trying to cur out carbs and I told him I am not sure if that is possible for me because all I want is burgers, spaghetti, pizza, KFC chicken, basically things that are loaded with nothing but carbs :) 

Today I have been feeling pressure right under my ribs on the left side. I have my 8 week scan on Friday and I am so nervous something is going to be wrong. I just hope we get to hear a nice strong heartbeat again, once that happens I can finally get excited about telling the family next weekend.


----------



## CazM 2011

Well subway was today's crave and OH just arrived with it, OMG tasty!!! It's an expensive craving though, almost mugged OH on way in the door, feeling so much better after eating!!

Xxxx


----------



## maybebaby3

Thanks girls I feel better not being the only one who is in to rubbish! :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

Heartburn Hotel. lol

That's where I live now. The twins are causing my heart to burn but I'm ok. All for the amazing experience of pregnancy. I am just hoping that these babies are growing and thriving. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...
> 
> i'm obsessed with pizza at the moment.....and burgers.....and anything unhealthy and savoury!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!! My husband was laughing at me yesterday because we just talked about eating healthier and trying to cur out carbs and I told him I am not sure if that is possible for me because all I want is burgers, spaghetti, pizza, KFC chicken, basically things that are loaded with nothing but carbs :)
> 
> Today I have been feeling pressure right under my ribs on the left side. I have my 8 week scan on Friday and I am so nervous something is going to be wrong. I just hope we get to hear a nice strong heartbeat again, once that happens I can finally get excited about telling the family next weekend.Click to expand...

It could be anything. I had GERD which is bad acid reflux and it irritates my ribcage and there are muscles that can get inflamed.


----------



## Court28

Measuring a teeny bit behind at 6 weeks 6 days (thought I was 7 weeks 1 day today), saw our tiny little blob with a good heart beat flickering away at 128bpm. Due September 25th 

She said that she was pretty sure there was only one in there, and that she hoped there wasnt a sneaky one hiding behind lol, got me worried for a sec, is this something she says to everyone?! 


Attached is the picture we got, its really hard to actually see anything haha but the little crosses are measuring the crown to rump and the yolk sac is that circle in middle of gestation sac
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1608.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## klcuk3

I've got my second scan tomorrow and am so nervous I really hope Bob is doing well in there still x


----------



## CastawayBride

maybebaby3 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...
> 
> i'm obsessed with pizza at the moment.....and burgers.....and anything unhealthy and savoury!:blush:Click to expand...




babymabey said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> Seriously got ill thinking of eating my salad for lunch. I had pizza instead! :happydance:
> 
> Hoping the nauseous feeling eases off...I don't want to eat completely unhealthy for too long...
> 
> i'm obsessed with pizza at the moment.....and burgers.....and anything unhealthy and savoury!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!!! My husband was laughing at me yesterday because we just talked about eating healthier and trying to cur out carbs and I told him I am not sure if that is possible for me because all I want is burgers, spaghetti, pizza, KFC chicken, basically things that are loaded with nothing but carbs :)
> 
> Today I have been feeling pressure right under my ribs on the left side. I have my 8 week scan on Friday and I am so nervous something is going to be wrong. I just hope we get to hear a nice strong heartbeat again, once that happens I can finally get excited about telling the family next weekend.Click to expand...

Same here...fighting to get the healthy stuff in! I am thinking of french fries with cheese...Mmmmm....


----------



## maybebaby3

Court great pic :)


----------



## babymabey

So, this post is going to be a little TMI, but I have to talk to someone about it. Tonight was our first time having sex since I ovulated on Christmas and right after I started crying. My husband now thinks I am completely nuts. I don't know how to explain that I was just overwhelmed because I was worried about the bean. God, I am such an emotional mess right now. Has anyone else started crying at inappropriate times? I am so embarrassed, and to be honest, I am not sure I am ready to have seed again any time soon. I know it is safe to have sex, but I am still freaking out. :(


----------



## maybebaby3

babymabey said:


> So, this post is going to be a little TMI, but I have to talk to someone about it. Tonight was our first time having sex since I ovulated on Christmas and right after I started crying. My husband now thinks I am completely nuts. I don't know how to explain that I was just overwhelmed because I was worried about the bean. God, I am such an emotional mess right now. Has anyone else started crying at inappropriate times? I am so embarrassed, and to be honest, I am not sure I am ready to have seed again any time soon. I know it is safe to have sex, but I am still freaking out. :(

This hasn't happened to me but it is completely normal to be all hormonal and emotional. I bawled my eyes out watching a film yesterday. Try to relax and remind yourself that it is ok to have sex. That said if you don't feel like it don't feel pressurised into it. Men don't understand the massive changes going on in our bodies :hugs:


----------



## gatorj

I think we are all subject to overwhelming emotions right now. I cried in the car the other day bc I heard the song from my father-daughter dance at our wedding. Here I am driving and start balwing!!?!? Lol. Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

babymabey said:


> So, this post is going to be a little TMI, but I have to talk to someone about it. Tonight was our first time having sex since I ovulated on Christmas and right after I started crying. My husband now thinks I am completely nuts. I don't know how to explain that I was just overwhelmed because I was worried about the bean. God, I am such an emotional mess right now. Has anyone else started crying at inappropriate times? I am so embarrassed, and to be honest, I am not sure I am ready to have seed again any time soon. I know it is safe to have sex, but I am still freaking out. :(

I worry too when me and my partner have had sex, it is crazy. I am like is there any blood as I usually cramp afterwards. Completely safe as well, hormones hey. I burst out crying the other day when my partner was going to work because I didn't want him too. He probably thinks I am nuts too :haha:

Hope all you ladies are ok :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

Ive been crying for at least 10 mins a day, putting it down to DH being back at work in London atm and the stress in the house plus the hormones


----------



## CastawayBride

I am afraid to be initiamate with my husband. I am already having dirty dreams that cause me to have a cramp when I wake up:blush: Hubby thinks it is hilarious but it freaks me out...I am afraid of having sex and getting that cramping sensation again.


----------



## babymabey

I am so glad I am not the only one with crazy emotions. These symptoms are crazy. Don't get me wrong, I am glad that I have them cause I know the bean is still there, but they are exhausting. If it's not crying over something, it's the morning sickness or the need to pee. Even though I haven't gained any weight yet, my belly is definitely bloated and looking bigger so I had to buy a new pair of jeans because my other ones were getting snug in the waist.

I told my husband if the "morning" sickness doesn't calm down a little bit soon, we may need to tell his brother after the scan on Friday (so we know that everything is still okay) so he doesn't start to think I have an eating disorder, he lives with us and I've been trying really hard to hide it, but sometimes you can't help it :(

I hope all you ladies are doing well :hugs:


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies, been quiet on here lately as been so tired and lacking energy. I have my first gynae app and scan tomorrow, I should be 1 day short of 9 weeks. So excited/petrified about scan as the last time I had a scan in last pregnancy it was to confirm miscarriage. But been feeling nauseous, sore boobs, tired, weeing all the time and major good aversions which I didn't have last time, so feeling positive. 
Also been nervous of the sex thing, also get quite cramps afterwards and it freaks me out...poor hubby! He has to just look at my super huge boobs and not go near them...haha!!! Hope we all come out of this first trimester feeling more normal again


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I can't wait for my energy levels to improve! Doing the bare minimum at the moment :(


----------



## lynnikins

we have dtd once since bfp and it didnt caus spotting but i normally put a sex ban on during first tri


----------



## maybebaby3

The 1st time we dtd after bfp I got awful cramps, so bad I couldn't move. After that its been fine tho.


----------



## klcuk3

Things are starting to feel really real now....had my second sneaky scan yesterday and baby measuring right on track so hopefully will continue until I have my official dating scan date of which I'm still waiting to hear x 
This is Bob from yesterday :cloud9:

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps3678f61b.jpg

I then had my midwife come and she completed the green notes :happydance:

Today I've just heard baby's heartbeat with my Doppler and its such a lovely reassuring sound to hear! 

Still feeling rubbish as in nauseous, shattered beyond belief and constipation is driving me mad lol!


----------



## Kiss08

klcuk3 said:


> Still feeling rubbish as in nauseous, shattered beyond belief and constipation is driving me mad lol!

Your symptoms are the same as mine. I'm getting so frustrated with the constipation too as it is very uncommon for me when not pregnant. I can't wait to get into second tri so I can actually function throughout the entire work day!


----------



## ckylesworld

Had our 9 week scan today :cloud9: Everything perfect. I had been on pelvic rest since last week because I had spotting and they found out I had a blood clot at the top of the cervix so after 1 week of rest its gone :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







9weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gatorj

ckylesworld said:


> Had our 9 week scan today :cloud9: Everything perfect. I had been on pelvic rest since last week because I had spotting and they found out I had a blood clot at the top of the cervix so after 1 week of rest its gone :thumbup:

Yay! Congrats!!


----------



## lynnikins

I need some new gel for my home doppler I want to have a play around to see if i can find baby yet it was about 9wks with ds3 that i found him


----------



## Kiss08

lynnikins said:


> I need some new gel for my home doppler I want to have a play around to see if i can find baby yet it was about 9wks with ds3 that i found him

I haven't tried this yet as my sister's doppler is in the mail, but she suggested clear aloe as a substitute for the gel that is specialized for the doppler. I imagine the aloe is a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Gwenylovey

Kiss08 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> I need some new gel for my home doppler I want to have a play around to see if i can find baby yet it was about 9wks with ds3 that i found him
> 
> I haven't tried this yet as my sister's doppler is in the mail, but she suggested clear aloe as a substitute for the gel that is specialized for the doppler. I imagine the aloe is a cheaper alternative.Click to expand...

I use aloe with my Doppler and it works perfectly and is much cheaper!


----------



## babymabey

Can you hear the heartbeat on a doppler at 9 weeks? I thought you had to be at least 16 weeks to hear it. I may have to look into getting one :) maybe one of my family members has one.
I have my 8 week scan tomorrow, I will be 8 weeks 5 days. I am nervous that we will get in there and the little bean will have disappeared. I keep reassuring myself that is something happened I would have known by now, but I haven't had any bleeding and I still have many symptoms, especially "morning" sickness. We aren't planning on telling the family until next weekend when my parents are in town, but we have a family dinner with my in-laws for my brother-in-law's b-day on Monday and I am terrified of getting sick in the middle of it.

I hope all you ladies are doing well! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

I've never had a Doppler but considering one if I can find a second hand one.


----------



## Gwenylovey

babymabey said:


> Can you hear the heartbeat on a doppler at 9 weeks? I thought you had to be at least 16 weeks to hear it. I may have to look into getting one :) maybe one of my family members has one.
> I have my 8 week scan tomorrow, I will be 8 weeks 5 days. I am nervous that we will get in there and the little bean will have disappeared. I keep reassuring myself that is something happened I would have known by now, but I haven't had any bleeding and I still have many symptoms, especially "morning" sickness. We aren't planning on telling the family until next weekend when my parents are in town, but we have a family dinner with my in-laws for my brother-in-law's b-day on Monday and I am terrified of getting sick in the middle of it.
> 
> I hope all you ladies are doing well! :happydance:

Yes, you can hear the baby at 9 weeks! It's not a definite thing and depends on your size, placement of baby and placenta, uterus, etc. I know some people don't find the heartbeat on a doppler until much later. I am very slim (5'1'', 100 lbs) and found the doppler at 9 weeks. I pull it out every once in awhile and just this morning I listened for a few seconds. For me, it's been amazing, but I can understand how it might make someone nervous if they can't find it. The most important thing to remember is that every woman is different, and will find the heartbeat on a doppler at different times. Just because you can't find it does not mean anything is wrong!


----------



## babydevil1989

can somebody recommend mea doppler please? x


----------



## Gwenylovey

Mine is the Sonoline B, and I love it. I got it off Ebay, and although I can't remember the exact price, it wasn't more than $50.


----------



## Zebra2023

I use angelsounds, I haven't managed to find the heartbeat just yet. Everyone is different though :thumbup: 

I had my midwife appointment today, there was a student midwife with her too, both were lovely, I was smiling the whole way through as I have never managed to attend one before. Did the usual tests and questions, Have been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid. Given lots of goodies and my maternity notes :happydance:

I also had a scan today too, from last Thursday to today our bean has grown an extra 4 days, so they have put me at 9 weeks 6 days. I was over the moon, 2 more weeks till I am out of the danger zone :happydance: Baby was awake when I had the scan, it gave us a few waves :cloud9::cloud9: it was also kicking its little legs even more, did a massive stretch at one point and did a little wiggle :haha: heartbeat at 170 bpm, so still very high :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dime Cuando

Zebra2023 said:


> I use angelsounds, I haven't managed to find the heartbeat just yet. Everyone is different though :thumbup:
> 
> I had my midwife appointment today, there was a student midwife with her too, both were lovely, I was smiling the whole way through as I have never managed to attend one before. Did the usual tests and questions, Have been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid. Given lots of goodies and my maternity notes :happydance:
> 
> I also had a scan today too, from last Thursday to today our bean has grown an extra 4 days, so they have put me at 9 weeks 6 days. I was over the moon, 2 more weeks till I am out of the danger zone :happydance: Baby was awake when I had the scan, it gave us a few waves :cloud9::cloud9: it was also kicking its little legs even more, did a massive stretch at one point and did a little wiggle :haha: heartbeat at 170 bpm, so still very high :thumbup:

Awwww great scan! Congratulations on your waving bean, so cute!


----------



## ghinspire22

Back pain on the left side. I am trying to tell myself that it's not anything serious...that it's normal. I was on my feet a lot today.


----------



## vicky125

I've only just found my LO's hb 3-4 days ago. at 10weeks 1 day. it was 177bpm :) and I'm not slim either. I'm 5'2" and 205lbs


----------



## CastawayBride

I am not slim by all means and little baby had a heart beat at 6 weeks 1 day of 120 BPM....


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> Back pain on the left side. I am trying to tell myself that it's not anything serious...that it's normal. I was on my feet a lot today.

My back has been killing me today as well but it is on the right side. I have severe arthritis (affecting my lower spine, hips, knees and ankles) that causes a lot of pain but it is definitely worse now. I have cut back on my pain medication even though my ob/gyn said the amount I take won't affect the bean. I just want to do everything I can to make sure it stays healthy. I wish I could stop taking them all together, but the stress from the pain would be more harmful to the bean than taking the pain medication. So for now I'll trust the doctor that the medication won't hurt it and get what little relief I can.


----------



## CastawayBride

When sleeping my left leg keeps going numb, it is driving me crazy. I am researching pregnancy pillows to pick one that I think may help me sleep through the night...:nope:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Another day, another headache. Bore off.


----------



## babymabey

CastawayBride said:


> When sleeping my left leg keeps going numb, it is driving me crazy. I am researching pregnancy pillows to pick one that I think may help me sleep through the night...:nope:

There is one called a snoogle that I hear works really well.


----------



## babymabey

My 8 week appointment went great. The bean had a heart rate of 175 bpm, and it was measuring 8 weeks 4 days, so right on track. I can't wait to tell people now!

How are all you ladies doing?
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-08_11-51-49_5.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lynnikins

trying to get by with nausea and sleep deprevation im struggling big time now but my DH has a new job so will be home each night so hopefully i'll get a bit more help with the kids


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> My 8 week appointment went great. The bean had a heart rate of 175 bpm, and it was measuring 8 weeks 4 days, so right on track. I can't wait to tell people now!
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?

Great News!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> When sleeping my left leg keeps going numb, it is driving me crazy. I am researching pregnancy pillows to pick one that I think may help me sleep through the night...:nope:
> 
> There is one called a snoogle that I hear works really well.Click to expand...

Yeah I think I may try this as you don't have to move it switching from side to side, plus I love my pillow so hoping this one will work! Going to order it when I get paid :)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HEUJVO/ref=gno_cart_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1B7M9EQGNCLQA


----------



## maybebaby3

Babymabey glad the scan went well :)


----------



## Loukachu

Morning ladies,
Woke up drenched in sweat and have a red, sore throat.
I don't have a temperature though thankfully...


----------



## lovelyb

Hey ladies,
Anyone experiencing lower abdominal tenderness/slight discomfort? I had an OB appt last week and the doc said she could feel my uterus well above the pubic bone. Now it feels sore all the time. Not sure if it's my bladder or what the heck is going on. 
Anyone have any similar discomfort?


----------



## maybebaby3

Lovelyb its probably the uterus stretching


----------



## vicky125

lovelyb said:


> Hey ladies,
> Anyone experiencing lower abdominal tenderness/slight discomfort? I had an OB appt last week and the doc said she could feel my uterus well above the pubic bone. Now it feels sore all the time. Not sure if it's my bladder or what the heck is going on.
> Anyone have any similar discomfort?

Mines above my pubic bone too and the only discomfort I get is when I lay on my belly or from my previous c section scar.


----------



## lovelyb

I'm hoping it's all just part of the growing process. We're leaving for vacation Tue to Argentina and Uruguay for a few weeks so no chance to see the OB again till then. Just needed a little piece of mind. This is my first but trying not to overreact to every ache and pain. Thanks ladies :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Try to relax and enjoy your vacation :D


----------



## Loukachu

Been experiencing lots of abdo pain. Feels like stretching and pulling. I also heard you can get crampy feeling when your period would be due during pregnancy. Has anyone else heard/experienced this?


----------



## CastawayBride

Loukachu said:


> Been experiencing lots of abdo pain. Feels like stretching and pulling. I also heard you can get crampy feeling when your period would be due during pregnancy. Has anyone else heard/experienced this?

I actually have barely any cramping and that has had be worried....I go to the doc on Tuesday hoping to hear my baby's heart beat again. I do have a very heavy sensation though, so at least it is something I guess...


----------



## babymabey

I forgot to mention on the post with my scan picture, my doc is setting up my appointment to go in for an ultrasound that will determine down syndrome with 85% certainty. It should be within the next week or two. I am hoping that everything is okay and that the bean is healthy.

My husband is trying to get me to find an OB closer to home (it is an hour drive to my current one) but I really don't want to. I love my doc, she knows my history and she is understanding about my previous losses. At my appointment on Friday she told me to "schedule my 12 week scan then said, or 10 week or you can come back and see me next week. Just come back as much as you need to because I know that you are terrified, I will give you what ever reassurances you need". I mean why would I leave a doctor as awesome as that?


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> I forgot to mention on the post with my scan picture, my doc is setting up my appointment to go in for an ultrasound that will determine down syndrome with 85% certainty. It should be within the next week or two. I am hoping that everything is okay and that the bean is healthy.
> 
> My husband is trying to get me to find an OB closer to home (it is an hour drive to my current one) but I really don't want to. I love my doc, she knows my history and she is understanding about my previous losses. At my appointment on Friday she told me to "schedule my 12 week scan then said, or 10 week or you can come back and see me next week. Just come back as much as you need to because I know that you are terrified, I will give you what ever reassurances you need". I mean why would I leave a doctor as awesome as that?

I set up for that screening as well, hubby and I go on March 8th!


----------



## vicky125

i have my 12 week scan next thursday. a week and a half. its so exciting to be able to see bubby again


----------



## Gwenylovey

My 12 week scan is a week from Wednesday!! I'm so excited/nervous!! Last pregnancy this scan was the first indicator that something was very wrong...but I have a much better feeling this time around. It's exciting because at this scan the little bubs will look like a real legit baby :)


----------



## lynnikins

only 2 days till i see the MW , been a super slow passing of time during this wait


----------



## maybebaby3

I still haven't seen the mw or had my scan, only the private one I paid for at 6wks!

DS2 brought back a stomach bug from nursery so I caught that on top of normal ms. Vomiting and diahroea. Yesterday I was wiped out running to the loo all day plus looking after DS2 who was vomiting all the time. My washing machine is running non stop, every blanket has been puked on and he's still not able to keep anything down poor thing :( thankfully I'm better and as I have been signed off work til Thursday I can look after him. Hoping the bug doesn't attack DS1 and DD!


----------



## Loukachu

Spoke to community midwife today. She has me in the system ad they are about I send me my 12 week scan appointment. She said to get my bloods done 5 days before that and that hopefully they will have a midwife appointment around the same time. Feel so much better now I know what is going on!


----------



## Zebra2023

I have just got my dating scan through, I had my midwife appointment last week on Thursday, that was quick :shock: on valentines day, had to cancel my weekly one with the other hospital :haha:

Hope you all are well :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

Doctor check up today....hoping they sneak me a scan or at least listen for the heart beat!

Oh on a side note my boobs hurt, like stabbing pains that come and go and my nipples are SUPER sensitive!!


----------



## ghinspire22

Today is my first prenatL visit. I have never made it this far and I am excited and scared. They are going to be doing a pap and a pelvic exam today. Should I be worried about complications with either of those tests? I do not want to hurt my babies. I am also they let me have an ultrasound to see my twins.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I had my first mw appointment today, I'm on :cloud9: - she did the usual checks and also used a doppler and picked up a strong heartbeat straight away. She suspects I'm slightly further along than I thought. I'm booked n for a scan next week to determine how far gone I actually am. 

I have felt so impatient and time seems to have gone by so slowly but it really was worth the wait. DH's face was a treat when the heartbeat came through in stereo and I welled up. Amazing moment.


----------



## Nola0841

Hi everyone! I know I'm late, but can I still join? I'm due Sept 29th with #1

Dana :)


----------



## missangie

Just told my boss and my husband made it "facebook official" (Im skipping a fb announcement lol) so the secrets out! I also heard the heartbeat for the first time today (bought a doppler and it was the first time trying it out today) See my doctor next week. Feels so real all of a sudden


----------



## lynnikins

Last time i put a pic of a bun in an oven as my profile picture and changed my status to say I was doing some Christmas baking ( i was due december 6th ) ahead of time and this was in late May/June i think , it took nearly a whole day for someone to react to it lol


----------



## ghinspire22

My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.


----------



## Dime Cuando

ghinspire22 said:


> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.

Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babies are so that's all that matters.


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...

Well said :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> Well said :)Click to expand...

Hola Gibralter! Vivo en España!


----------



## Zebra2023

I had another scan today :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Moo bean.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babymabey

We let the family know tonight:happydance:. It was fun to watch their reactions. Sadly my parents live a few hours away so we had to tell them over the phone, but it was still priceless. I emailed them a picture of my 8 week ultrasound and my mom said here is the conversation:
Me- "You have to see this picture mom, it's pretty cool. I think you are going to love it."

Mom- "Okay, lets see. Why are you sending me a picture of someone's ultrasound?"

Me- "Umm, why do you think?"

Mom- "Oh my god, is that yours? Are you saying your pregnant? I can't believe you lied to me!"
(I told her in August that we were going to stop trying. I hated lying to her, but she was constantly bugging me wanting to know if I had ovulated yet, etc. so I had to lie for my sanity.)

We got to tell my husbands mom and step dad in person though and I loved seeing their expressions.

It still doesn't feel real. Even with the morning sickness, being hungry, and needing to pee all the time it hasn't kicked in that there is a bean in there :). And I am still afraid that something that something may go wrong, but knowing that it is very unlikely at this point makes me feel a little better.


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> We let the family know tonight:happydance:. It was fun to watch their reactions. Sadly my parents live a few hours away so we had to tell them over the phone, but it was still priceless. I emailed them a picture of my 8 week ultrasound and my mom said here is the conversation:
> Me- "You have to see this picture mom, it's pretty cool. I think you are going to love it."
> 
> Mom- "Okay, lets see. Why are you sending me a picture of someone's ultrasound?"
> 
> Me- "Umm, why do you think?"
> 
> Mom- "Oh my god, is that yours? Are you saying your pregnant? I can't believe you lied to me!"
> (I told her in August that we were going to stop trying. I hated lying to her, but she was constantly bugging me wanting to know if I had ovulated yet, etc. so I had to lie for my sanity.)
> 
> We got to tell my husbands mom and step dad in person though and I loved seeing their expressions.
> 
> It still doesn't feel real. Even with the morning sickness, being hungry, and needing to pee all the time it hasn't kicked in that there is a bean in there :). And I am still afraid that something that something may go wrong, but knowing that it is very unlikely at this point makes me feel a little better.

Yeah! Glad to hear you told everyone....I still don't think it is real either, your not the only one! lol


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> Well said :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hola Gibralter! Vivo en España!Click to expand...

Hola!!! Donde en España vives?


----------



## maybebaby3

Anyone else can't find HB with Doppler? I tried today with no luck :(


----------



## CastawayBride

We told the family tonight, it was priceless! I took out my camera, put it on sports mode and took 50 shots in burst after saying, "Smile, Lisa's pregnant!" The pictures are priceless!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well, I am exhausted after a fun day of laughter and food!


----------



## vicky125

ghinspire22 said:


> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.

it won't be too long. especially having twins. I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant with my 3rd and I'm certainly not a skinny person and I've already started showing.




Zebra2023 said:


> I had another scan today :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

awww. precious little bubba :). glad you finally got the measurements. good luck with the next scan 

can't wait for next thursday to see my little bub again :). 4 days now

also first belly picture. :) 12 weeks tomorrow (don't mind my nudeness or the overhang :)

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/537082_10152105462047366_1604998903_n_zpsc9cb2c8a.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

vicky125 said:


> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> it won't be too long. especially having twins. I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant with my 3rd and I'm certainly not a skinny person and I've already started showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> I had another scan today :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> awww. precious little bubba :). glad you finally got the measurements. good luck with the next scan
> 
> can't wait for next thursday to see my little bub again :). 4 days now
> 
> also first belly picture. :) 12 weeks tomorrow (don't mind my nudeness or the overhang :)
> 
> https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/537082_10152105462047366_1604998903_n_zpsc9cb2c8a.jpgClick to expand...

Thank you  good luck with your scan too. Will be looking for an update :thumbup: gorgeous bump Vicky.


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> Well said :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hola Gibralter! Vivo en España!Click to expand...
> 
> Hola!!! Donde en España vives?Click to expand...

Alicante, quite far from Gib!


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> Well said :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hola Gibralter! Vivo en España!Click to expand...
> 
> Hola!!! Donde en España vives?Click to expand...
> 
> Alicante, quite far from Gib!Click to expand...

Yep! Are you originally from spain?


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> My SIL started showing. She is just turning 11 weeks. I am at 9 weeks and 3 days. I feel like I don't feel pregnant at all. I know I am because I saw my babies during an ultrasound on Tuesday. They were growing and thriving. I just wish I had a bump too but I know it won't be for awhile because I'm a plus size girl. No one is going to know I'm even pregnant until much later. That makes me tear up.
> 
> Oh bless you, I'm not showing either and I'm fairly small (55kg normal weight) but remember, it's not the showing - it's the growing that counts! And your babie are so that's all that matters.Click to expand...
> 
> Well said :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hola Gibralter! Vivo en España!Click to expand...
> 
> Hola!!! Donde en España vives?Click to expand...
> 
> Alicante, quite far from Gib!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! Are you originally from spain?Click to expand...

No I'm English but moved here 15 years ago.


----------



## YoungNImum

hey ladies havnt posted in a while as i normally just look on my phone but never post :/ for easier to reply on the pc.

i had a doctors appointment last Thursday everything went well and doctor also agreed my my due date to be 26 sept, got my flu jab and urine sample had to be sent to the lab due to protein in my urine, my first pregnancy i suffered badly with kidney infections as iv had kidney problems from the age of 4, so they just wont to monitor that again in this pregnancy. 

Just waiting on a letter from the maternity hospital with my scan date which will be roughly when im 12weeks, then 4weeks after the scan to go back to the doctors to see the mw to do some checks, then 20wk scan 28weeks back at doctors for the whopping cough vaccine and back to the hospital for my anti-D injection.

as for me the nausea and sickness has really taken over this week, finding sucking polo mints ease it abit but dread eating incase it comes straight back up :/ finding baby girls names difficult this timer round, hope everyone els is well? im sure if loads to catch up on x


----------



## ghinspire22

I am ten weeks and just wondering when I start feeling truly pregnant. I have been blessed with no real morning sickness minus a headache here or there. I have been a little fatigued. I just wish I had movement or a belly to know that everything is ok. I had my ultrasound last Tuesday and all is well but now I won't have one until I am 13 weeks which is March 13th. I am just worried and anxious.


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> I am ten weeks and just wondering when I start feeling truly pregnant. I have been blessed with no real morning sickness minus a headache here or there. I have been a little fatigued. I just wish I had movement or a belly to know that everything is ok. I had my ultrasound last Tuesday and all is well but now I won't have one until I am 13 weeks which is March 13th. I am just worried and anxious.

I know how the anxious feeling. I had my last scan on Feb 8th and I have been going crazy ever since. I have my Down Syndrome scan on March 5th (They can tell with 85% certainty if the baby will have DS or not) and then my 12 week scan on March 8th. I don't know how I am going to wait another 2 weeks before making sure everything is still okay.

I do have symptoms though. The normal morning sickness, lots and lots of peeing, and my stomach growls every 2 hours like clockwork :)

I am sure everything is okay, but I will send some morning sickness vibes your way if you want ;)


----------



## Gwenylovey

Hi ladies, had my NT scan this morning and all looks great! Great NT measurement and baby was moving around, waving and hiccuping!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 11.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## krockwell

I'm due Sept 28 (according to US last week)

:)


----------



## maybebaby3

Oh my god when will the exhaustion end. DH messaged me to ask what's for dinner and I told him to get himself a takeaway on the way home. Can't face cooking. Going to have a bowl of cereals


----------



## Dime Cuando

My house looked like a bomb's hit it until DH done the housework today....I seriously can't find the energy. I work, sleep, go back to work, come home and then sleep. 
Not very Rock n roll.


----------



## ghinspire22

Yeah, I definitely haven't done much of anything house wise. I feel like a bad wife. Not to mention hubby and I are moving into a bigger house in the beginning of May. I need to get packing SOON because hubby goes away on business like all of April. So we basically have March to get everything done. We are planning on tossing some stuff and then packing some stuff on our own before the movers.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Oh well, we can't be expected to grow new human beings, work, clean and do the cooking.....somethings got to give. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## lynnikins

well i managed to bring some control to the clean laundry pile now to tackle the mountain of dirty washing there is waiting for me in the utility room. got sick kids now baby was up last night with a high temp which ment he slept in our room, eldest is borderline high temp today the middle one has had high temps for the last 2 days and a sore throat, Im so done, i want to call my mother and have her come over and takeover as mum for a week till im better because Nothing has been done the way its supposed to be done the whole time ive had this dang flu/virus and i cant take much more of it i have a housework hangover from being ill


----------



## ghinspire22

Anxiety is not my friend.

I saw my babies last week at 9wks 2ds and now I'm back to worrying. I won't see them again until 13wks 3ds. I just hope that nothing bad happens. I have been praying on it. I just feel scared sometimes. I am doing what I can but these are my miracle babies. *sigh*

I feel pathetic.


----------



## maybebaby3

ghinspire22 said:


> Anxiety is not my friend.
> 
> I saw my babies last week at 9wks 2ds and now I'm back to worrying. I won't see them again until 13wks 3ds. I just hope that nothing bad happens. I have been praying on it. I just feel scared sometimes. I am doing what I can but these are my miracle babies. *sigh*
> 
> I feel pathetic.

I feel like you. I had scan at 6wks (and that was only coz i paid for a private scan) and none til 12wks! Just under 2 weeks to go! I constantly worry about things going wrong :(


----------



## CazM 2011

We saw baby at 7 weeks and now waiting till 5th march for 12 week scan exactly on 12 weeks. I wake up every morning wondering if baby is still ok and hoping so much that she/he is. The worry can't be good but I can't help it, only 12 days to go!!


----------



## vicky125

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. All was good baby measuring spot on for my ovulation dates which means its caught back up. Bubby was jumping around too and giving some kicks which is weird seeing but not feeling. :) won't be long until I can feel it. Hb was 170bpm. And here's a pic of him/her.

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/4D9FC4B9-3CF4-49B5-AEB1-3094D3F5E788-814-000000ECA1D1F339_zpsd24eb890.jpg

https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/1137583A-1EE7-4162-8F6D-120AB4C5D9AC-814-000000EC9A85ECCF_zpscbd6a1a1.jpg


----------



## ghinspire22

vicky125 said:


> I had my 12 week scan yesterday. All was good baby measuring spot on for my ovulation dates which means its caught back up. Bubby was jumping around too and giving some kicks which is weird seeing but not feeling. :) won't be long until I can feel it. Hb was 170bpm. And here's a pic of him/her.
> 
> https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/4D9FC4B9-3CF4-49B5-AEB1-3094D3F5E788-814-000000ECA1D1F339_zpsd24eb890.jpg
> 
> https://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w475/maddienaddie13/1137583A-1EE7-4162-8F6D-120AB4C5D9AC-814-000000EC9A85ECCF_zpscbd6a1a1.jpg

That's amazing. Congratulations. I hope at 13 weeks I get an awesome report.


----------



## babymabey

Has anyone else been crampy? Mine aren't extremely painful, they are more annoying than anything, but they are constant. I have them everyday for 10-20 minutes multiple times a day. It is freaking me out because they seemed to get worse once I stopped taking the progesterone.

I know cramping is normal because of the growing bean, but it still makes me anxious. I have 12 days until my Down Syndrome scan, so at least then I will know that things are okay. Then I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks.

I wonder if this anxiety will ever go away.


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> Has anyone else been crampy? Mine aren't extremely painful, they are more annoying than anything, but they are constant. I have them everyday for 10-20 minutes multiple times a day. It is freaking me out because they seemed to get worse once I stopped taking the progesterone.
> 
> I know cramping is normal because of the growing bean, but it still makes me anxious. I have 12 days until my Down Syndrome scan, so at least then I will know that things are okay. Then I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if this anxiety will ever go away.

Cramping is normal. Do you know how much fluid you are drinking? Sometimes when you don't drink enough baby tells you by cramping. Also your baby is growing so it's making room. I've had a lot of cramping on and off throughout my pregnancy. I am nervous too because of my past but I'm trying to be as logical as I can. As long as the pain isn't INTENSE and you aren't bleeding I think it's a sign that everything is normal.


----------



## maybebaby3

CazM 2011 said:


> We saw baby at 7 weeks and now waiting till 5th march for 12 week scan exactly on 12 weeks. I wake up every morning wondering if baby is still ok and hoping so much that she/he is. The worry can't be good but I can't help it, only 12 days to go!!

I have my scan 5th march too :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

babymabey said:


> Has anyone else been crampy? Mine aren't extremely painful, they are more annoying than anything, but they are constant. I have them everyday for 10-20 minutes multiple times a day. It is freaking me out because they seemed to get worse once I stopped taking the progesterone.
> 
> I know cramping is normal because of the growing bean, but it still makes me anxious. I have 12 days until my Down Syndrome scan, so at least then I will know that things are okay. Then I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if this anxiety will ever go away.

I get cramps!


----------



## CazM 2011

maybebaby3 said:


> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> We saw baby at 7 weeks and now waiting till 5th march for 12 week scan exactly on 12 weeks. I wake up every morning wondering if baby is still ok and hoping so much that she/he is. The worry can't be good but I can't help it, only 12 days to go!!
> 
> I have my scan 5th march too :happydance:Click to expand...

It seems so far away dosnt it? Hope everything goes well with your scan will be on here looking for updates then too lol xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

I had my first scan this week at 10 weeks and will get another on the 6th March. The baby is fine, but I found out I have a heart-shaped uterus - so that means there is a slight 'wall' and my uterus is spilt into two sections. The baby will have a little less room to grow and therefore might be premature. The worst case scenario doesn't bear thinking about so after a few days of moping around, I have decided that it's out of my hands and I'm going to just try and take each day as it comes.

The reason I mention this is because I've spent weeks worrying if the baby is ok and at the end of the day, the only problem that occured is one which had never crossed my mind (I hadn't even heard of this problem prior to my appointment). 

So in my humble opinion, I think we all have to try and chill out and enjoy our pregnancies because there's absolutely nothing we can do to change what is going on in there. I was born with my strange uterus and it has never been diagnoised despite regular check-ups over the years....in all honesty, what difference would it have made? I would have still wanted to have a child one day so I was always going to have to face this so here we are. And I can't spend the next 7 months feeling down - because when the baby does come along, surely I'll regret wasting this amazing experience feeling scared of the 'what ifs'....anyway I'll get off my soap box now, but just thought I'd get that off my chest ;)


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Has anyone else been crampy? Mine aren't extremely painful, they are more annoying than anything, but they are constant. I have them everyday for 10-20 minutes multiple times a day. It is freaking me out because they seemed to get worse once I stopped taking the progesterone.
> 
> I know cramping is normal because of the growing bean, but it still makes me anxious. I have 12 days until my Down Syndrome scan, so at least then I will know that things are okay. Then I have my 12 week scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if this anxiety will ever go away.

Aww...its natural to worry! Once out of first trimester I say breathe a sigh of relief...I have my Downs Syndrome testing on March 6th and can't wait, I keep getting Charlie Horses on my left thigh that leaves it tingling for hours! Hoping for some answers to that one lol


----------



## ghinspire22

I think that I try not to worry but it is hard. I was on anxiety medication and such. I was having panic attacks after my miscarriage in August. I seriously felt like I was going to die if they didn't stop. Now being off the meds for my babies is a good thing but it also means I am back to worrying. Once I am out of the first trimester I feel like a small weight will be lifted. As long as on March 13th when I am 13 weeks I see strong babies I will feel much better.


----------



## maybebaby3

CazM 2011 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CazM 2011 said:
> 
> 
> We saw baby at 7 weeks and now waiting till 5th march for 12 week scan exactly on 12 weeks. I wake up every morning wondering if baby is still ok and hoping so much that she/he is. The worry can't be good but I can't help it, only 12 days to go!!
> 
> I have my scan 5th march too :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It seems so far away dosnt it? Hope everything goes well with your scan will be on here looking for updates then too lol xxClick to expand...

Same to you :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> I had my first scan this week at 10 weeks and will get another on the 6th March. The baby is fine, but I found out I have a heart-shaped uterus - so that means there is a slight 'wall' and my uterus is spilt into two sections. The baby will have a little less room to grow and therefore might be premature. The worst case scenario doesn't bear thinking about so after a few days of moping around, I have decided that it's out of my hands and I'm going to just try and take each day as it comes.
> 
> The reason I mention this is because I've spent weeks worrying if the baby is ok and at the end of the day, the only problem that occured is one which had never crossed my mind (I hadn't even heard of this problem prior to my appointment).
> 
> So in my humble opinion, I think we all have to try and chill out and enjoy our pregnancies because there's absolutely nothing we can do to change what is going on in there. I was born with my strange uterus and it has never been diagnoised despite regular check-ups over the years....in all honesty, what difference would it have made? I would have still wanted to have a child one day so I was always going to have to face this so here we are. And I can't spend the next 7 months feeling down - because when the baby does come along, surely I'll regret wasting this amazing experience feeling scared of the 'what ifs'....anyway I'll get off my soap box now, but just thought I'd get that off my chest ;)

My friend had the same heart shaped uterus. Her both babies were born around wk 37/38 weighing about 5lbs but perfectly healthy. She was told lots of horror stories before she got pregnant but she was fine all pregnancy!


----------



## Aiden187

How's everyone doing?


----------



## ghinspire22

Aiden187 said:


> How's everyone doing?

I am doing ok today. I am a little headachy and worried but ok I suppose. How are you?


----------



## Aiden187

Excited to be 12 weeks today.


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan this week at 10 weeks and will get another on the 6th March. The baby is fine, but I found out I have a heart-shaped uterus - so that means there is a slight 'wall' and my uterus is spilt into two sections. The baby will have a little less room to grow and therefore might be premature. The worst case scenario doesn't bear thinking about so after a few days of moping around, I have decided that it's out of my hands and I'm going to just try and take each day as it comes.
> 
> The reason I mention this is because I've spent weeks worrying if the baby is ok and at the end of the day, the only problem that occured is one which had never crossed my mind (I hadn't even heard of this problem prior to my appointment).
> 
> So in my humble opinion, I think we all have to try and chill out and enjoy our pregnancies because there's absolutely nothing we can do to change what is going on in there. I was born with my strange uterus and it has never been diagnoised despite regular check-ups over the years....in all honesty, what difference would it have made? I would have still wanted to have a child one day so I was always going to have to face this so here we are. And I can't spend the next 7 months feeling down - because when the baby does come along, surely I'll regret wasting this amazing experience feeling scared of the 'what ifs'....anyway I'll get off my soap box now, but just thought I'd get that off my chest ;)
> 
> My friend had the same heart shaped uterus. Her both babies were born around wk 37/38 weighing about 5lbs but perfectly healthy. She was told lots of horror stories before she got pregnant but she was fine all pregnancy!Click to expand...



Yes, I've read the horror stories and I've also spoken to a few friends that have the same and generally it's nothing to worry about...I'm calm about it but obviously I was a bit taken aback at first; it's not what you want to hear at a scan (the doc said 'tienes dos' - I said 'What? two babies?? and he laughed and said 'nooo, two uteruses....'). :haha:


----------



## akilgore2012

I'm back ladies. I had to take a little break from here. All the horror stories were getting to my head and making me freak out. I felt I needed to have a chill time in the beginning to make sure everything turned out ok. Now I am certain things are going well. :)

Now, how has everyone been doing? I have been doing great! Sickness has been improving with the exception of random days but now the exhaustion has set in. I can barely keep my eyes open!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Last night my thigh cramped again, twice while trying to sleep through the night. I gave in and made an appt with a neurologist...I wonder if maybe it is my Sciatic Nerve??? Other than that feeling and doing great! OB called and prenatal blood work came back "absolutely perfect!!!!"


----------



## ghinspire22

akilgore2012 said:


> I'm back ladies. I had to take a little break from here. All the horror stories were getting to my head and making me freak out. I felt I needed to have a chill time in the beginning to make sure everything turned out ok. Now I am certain things are going well. :)
> 
> Now, how has everyone been doing? I have been doing great! Sickness has been improving with the exception of random days but now the exhaustion has set in. I can barely keep my eyes open!!

I have been doing alright. I have been sleeping a lot. I'm hoping that everything is going well since I haven't seen my twins since February 12th and I won't see them until March 13th. I'm a ball of nerves until then but I know that if everything goes well that I'll be 13 weeks 3 days. So I just keep praying and hoping that everything is happening the way it is supposed to and those babies are growing.


----------



## lynnikins

im exausted at this point it wouldnt surprise me to find out im having twins, im just so shattered all the time, it doesnt help being unwell


----------



## Manda2012

Hello All 

Hope everyone is well, I haven't been on here since finding out I was pregnant as have had severe morning sickness and not been able to do anything not even log on here lol, anyway we have been for our dating scan today and my due date is now 1 st September which is our wedding anniversary, 


X


----------



## ghinspire22

Manda I'm sorry that you have been sick. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ghinspire22

I am 11 weeks. It is hard to believe. I feel strange this week as I have been since the weekend. I don't know if I'm still pregnant or not because I never really had ms. So I don't really know if everything is ok or not. I hope it is. I mean the last time I saw my babies at 9wks 2ds everything looked amazing. I still have a long wait until I see them again at 13wks and 3ds. I wish that I could somehow go in for an ultrasound. I just want to make sure that everything is ok. Motherly worries after a miscarriage...that's what this is...


----------



## Aiden187

Im almost 13 weeks, excited for the second trimester.


----------



## maybebaby3

lynnikins said:


> im exausted at this point it wouldnt surprise me to find out im having twins, im just so shattered all the time, it doesnt help being unwell

I feel the same. We are looking after 3 kiddies too tho!


----------



## babymabey

For some reason I am no longer getting emails that new posts have been made on the forum :(

My morning sickness has gotten really bad over the last week, I haven't been able to keep anything down. Hopefully that means it is going to get better soon (you know because of the saying, it gets worse before it gets better). Other than that the cramps have calmed down so I don't get them very often anymore. Unfortunately, I am exhausted all the time and my husband just doesn't understand. He figures since I am a stay at home wife (mom soon :) ) I should have all the energy in the world, so when he gets home the laundry and dishes should be done, and there should be dinner on the table. I feel bad because I feel like I am not pulling my own weight in the relationship.

Anyway, how are all you ladies doing?


----------



## maybebaby3

Babymaybe don't feel bad! If you need to rest then do!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Took the day off from work today....sciatic nerve an exhausted but unable to sleep. My grandmother was put on hospice care yesterday..just a lot going on. Scan next Friday and can't wait...


----------



## Dime Cuando

Well I have 0 symptoms, haven't had any for ages...I have my 12 week scan next week and genetic testing. This might be the last scan now until 20 weeks if they decide my uterus issue isn't a big deal.


----------



## ghinspire22

I had some bleeding today. I went for an ultrasound. It turns out the babies are fine. They are just rolling around. They think I have a UTI or something.


----------



## lynnikins

good news that the babies are ok ghinspire22, 

Im doing ok, My boys are a bit obssesed with SIL and her reading to them atm they dont have time to play with me so im getting some lovely time to myself each day when the baby is napping


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad all is well Ghinspire :thumbup:

My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hey Ghinspere, great news! I've not had an symptoms for a while now....and I'm less tired for sure. Hopefully this is because next week I'm hitting th 12 week mark? Anyway Wednesday I'm getting a 12 week scan so if all is well, I'll scan it and upload it. Hope you are all having a relaxing weekend.


----------



## CastawayBride

6 days until my next scan, I can't wait!! Thinking of buying a fetal heart doppler, I just wanna hear our babies heart beat again!!


----------



## Kiss08

CastawayBride said:


> 6 days until my next scan, I can't wait!! Thinking of buying a fetal heart doppler, I just wanna hear our babies heart beat again!!

I highly recommend it! Whenever I'm feeling any anxiety, I can pull it out and listen to the heartbeat. Makes me feel so much better. Of course there's the occasional time I can't find it. As long as you're able to chalk that up to baby hiding and that something isn't wrong, you're good to go. I love mine!


----------



## maybebaby3

I agree with what kiss says!


----------



## CastawayBride

Kiss08 said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 6 days until my next scan, I can't wait!! Thinking of buying a fetal heart doppler, I just wanna hear our babies heart beat again!!
> 
> I highly recommend it! Whenever I'm feeling any anxiety, I can pull it out and listen to the heartbeat. Makes me feel so much better. Of course there's the occasional time I can't find it. As long as you're able to chalk that up to baby hiding and that something isn't wrong, you're good to go. I love mine!Click to expand...




maybebaby3 said:


> I agree with what kiss says!

I added it to my cart in amazon...I was not gonna get one but now I think I may need too :winkwink:


----------



## maybebaby3

CastawayBride said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 6 days until my next scan, I can't wait!! Thinking of buying a fetal heart doppler, I just wanna hear our babies heart beat again!!
> 
> I highly recommend it! Whenever I'm feeling any anxiety, I can pull it out and listen to the heartbeat. Makes me feel so much better. Of course there's the occasional time I can't find it. As long as you're able to chalk that up to baby hiding and that something isn't wrong, you're good to go. I love mine!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with what kiss says!Click to expand...
> 
> I added it to my cart in amazon...I was not gonna get one but now I think I may need too :winkwink:Click to expand...

It is addictive! Just don't get stressed if you can't find hb sometimes. My bean hides sometimes :haha:


----------



## babymabey

I bought my doppler yesterday and it should be here some time next week :) I can't wait. I have my Down Syndrome scan Tuesday and my 12 week scan on Friday and hopefully both go well.

As for symptoms, I still have morning sickness and cramping. I am good with the morning sickness because it means things are good, but the cramping keeps worrying me.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> I bought my doppler yesterday and it should be here some time next week :) I can't wait. I have my Down Syndrome scan Tuesday and my 12 week scan on Friday and hopefully both go well.
> 
> As for symptoms, I still have morning sickness and cramping. I am good with the morning sickness because it means things are good, but the cramping keeps worrying me.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

We have our Downs Syndrome testing on Friday as well!


----------



## maybebaby3

I have my 12wk scan tomorrow and DS scan next Thursday.


----------



## CazM 2011

12 week scan tomorrow!! So excited but nervous as well!! Good luck to everyone with scans this week!! Think there's lots coming up! Xxx


----------



## ghinspire22

I have 9 days until I see the doctor. I want this week to fly by so that I can get to my appointment. I am 12 weeks today. I saw the twins last week when I had some bleeding and they were fine at 11wks 2ds so I hope that continues. I am nervous. I woke up with these little sharp pulling pains his morning in my lower abdomen that I hope is just stretching.


----------



## YoungNImum

lovely i hope you have a really great scan, i have my first scan on Thursday :) x


----------



## ghinspire22

YoungNImum said:


> lovely i hope you have a really great scan, i have my first scan on Thursday :) x

I hope everything goes well for you too. I hate waiting another week until I get mine.


----------



## YoungNImum

how do you feel about expecting twins ghinspire22? i am a twin :) x


----------



## ghinspire22

YoungNImum said:


> how do you feel about expecting twins ghinspire22? i am a twin :) x

I am actually excited. I didn't expect it but honestly I feel like it's a blessing. After my loss I feel like I lost one and gained two. I just want everything to go as smoothly as possible. It will be a lot of work but I worked at a daycare so I'm not really scared.


----------



## babymabey

Everything went great at the scan today, they said everything is perfect! I got to see the baby wiggling around, sucking its thumb and rubbing its face :happydance: Here is a cool picture that I got, the little guy/girl is just chillin :)
 



Attached Files:







Image00006.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## CazM 2011

Scan today went well, now measuring at 12+2 so due 15th September. Baby wriggling and kicking, am sure I felt one of them too. Was a fab lady who did it, so pleased!! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations on your successful scans, ladies! I'm going in tomorrow for mine, I'm so excited!


----------



## maybebaby3

Scan went well! My due date has been changed from 19th to 8th! Am officially in the 2nd tri!


----------



## YoungNImum

2 baby's is such a blessing, I am very close to my twin couldn't imagine life with out her and her boys. 

Aw you lucky ladies seeing your little babies glad everything is well for you all, only 2 more days till I get to see my little one aswell :) x


----------



## Dime Cuando

Today we had our 12 week scan....it went great - baby was fast asleep but after a lot of prodding and poking, s/he finally woke up and turned over - not impressed at being disturbed! Clearly gets his/her sleeping habits from mummy.
 



Attached Files:







LITTLEPANTS.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## krockwell

Can someone change my EDD to the 26th of Sept please? I saw my OB today and that's the date she gave me off my scan around 7 weeks! :)


----------



## lynnikins

I need to change my due date to the 10th Sept as scan moved me forward second tri starts tomorrow


----------



## maybebaby3

My due date is 8th if someone can change it for me?!


----------



## YoungNImum

My healthy wriggly little baby 11wks all is well.
Due to my sister having a DVT last year ill have to inject myself throughout this pregnancy which I'm really not looking forward to :( I have doctors next week to get the injections and get stockings fitted, also I have a diabetes test in 6wks time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 0


----------



## lovelyb

Hey Ladies... I'm back from vacation. I've been browsing through the thread and I am loving the beautiful scans that have been posted. Makes me really want another one. My last was at 8wks and next is my anatomy scan at 23wks. That seems like such a long ways away. I have a OB appt in a few hours, I'll have to ask for another one.

I have a bump question for you. Anyone on baby #1 with no obvious bump yet. I almost 15wks and can definitely feel my uterus when I touch my lower belly but by all appearances I have no baby bump yet :shrug: I know everyone grows and different rates but I thought by now I would have a little something to show at this stage in my pregnancy.


----------



## klcuk3

Hey lovelyb with my first I didn't get anything noticeable until about 24 weeks! Even this time there's not much there yet x hope your appt goes well today and you get another scan too xxx


----------



## lovelyb

Thanks klcuk3! That makes me feel better. My ticker shows baby is the size of a lemon? I definitely don't feel like a lemons in there LOL :winkwink:


----------



## klcuk3

lovelyb said:


> Thanks klcuk3! That makes me feel better. My ticker shows baby is the size of a lemon? I definitely don't feel like a lemons in there LOL :winkwink:

Lol me either! Though I am feeling some movements already....again with my first I didn't start to feel flutters like this until past 17weeks x 

Are you finding out what you're having? I really want to this time but OH wants a surprise x


----------



## Kiss08

I'm pregnant with my first and am 13 weeks. Right now, it looks like I ate too big of a lunch vs. a real bump!


----------



## CastawayBride

We had our Downs Syndrome testing today so we got to see baby! Little bean was not in the mood to cooperate, was kicking pushing the US tech wand and sticking their little rump in the air! Strong heart beat of 167...I am so in love!


----------



## lovelyb

klcuk3 said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Thanks klcuk3! That makes me feel better. My ticker shows baby is the size of a lemon? I definitely don't feel like a lemons in there LOL :winkwink:
> 
> Lol me either! Though I am feeling some movements already....again with my first I didn't start to feel flutters like this until past 17weeks x
> 
> Are you finding out what you're having? I really want to this time but OH wants a surprise xClick to expand...

Do you think you will decide to find out. The suspense would kill me LOL :)

I definitely want to know the gender. I rescheduled my next scan (anatomy scan) from May 2 to April 10, about 19w3d. Still feels really far away. Thinking about scheduling a private scan. The company says they can determine the gender as early as 14w. So maybe around 17w I will have it done. 

All went well at my appt today. Heard little scuff sounds while listening to the HB, OB said they were the baby moving around :happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

Awww that's not too long really lovelyb....my 20week scan is on 16th April but my colleague has said I can come for a scan on the 19th march so that'll be great! I've chatted to hubby tonight and we've agreed that I won't ask to see the gender but if I do see it and its obvious then I can tell him as I'd be rubbish at keeping it from him lol!

I got my Down Syndrome results back and got 1:37000 ratio so think I'm pretty safe there x


----------



## lovelyb

*klcuk3*- LOL that would be a pretty tough secret to keep. And those are great odds from your DS report :thumbup:

*CastawayBride*- Great news :thumbup:

*Kiss08*- I have no bump but the last few days I definitely noticed my jeans are feeling tighter. It's a start I guess :)


----------



## maybebaby3

I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

maybebaby3 said:


> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!

I wanted to ask about our gender SO bad but baby was giving the ultasound tech such a hard time I was afraid to ask! :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!

We are due the same day and have the same date for our anomaly scans :haha: :flower:


----------



## maybebaby3

Zebra2023 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!
> 
> We are due the same day and have the same date for our anomaly scans :haha: :flower:Click to expand...

Ooh exciting!!! Seems like such a long wait doesn't it!!!???


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!
> 
> We are due the same day and have the same date for our anomaly scans :haha: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh exciting!!! Seems like such a long wait doesn't it!!!???Click to expand...

It sure does!! Hopefully will be here before we know it though :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

Zebra2023 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!
> 
> We are due the same day and have the same date for our anomaly scans :haha: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh exciting!!! Seems like such a long wait doesn't it!!!???Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does!! Hopefully will be here before we know it though :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm thinking of booking a private gender scan at 16 weeks! I'm too impatient! Lol


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I have a bump but its been aided along by the amounts of crap I have been eating :blush: i have a private NT scan on Thursday. I can't wait to see baby again :) I wonder if dr will be able to see the gender?! If not I'm going to book a private gender scan in 2-3 weeks as my anomaly scan isn't til 22 April and whilst they tell you the gender if they see it, if they can't see it they don't waste time looking for it!!!
> 
> We are due the same day and have the same date for our anomaly scans :haha: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh exciting!!! Seems like such a long wait doesn't it!!!???Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does!! Hopefully will be here before we know it though :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking of booking a private gender scan at 16 weeks! I'm too impatient! LolClick to expand...

Go for it I say :thumbup: I have mine booked now :cloud9: It would be pretty kool if we had them on the same day as well :haha:


----------



## babymabey

I have my gender scan scheduled for the 10th of April and I can't wait! They tried to see what it was during my down syndrome scan, but the baby kept it's legs closed :)

Right now I just look really bloated instead of pregnant. Hopefully it rounds out soon.


----------



## ghinspire22

I think I may call the nurse tomorrow morning. I am having some brown streaks in the mucus when I wipe. I understand that I had sex with my husband on Friday and it probably is old blood and nothing to worry about but I think it's piece of mind. I had a little discharge on Saturday and some today. I have my appointment on Wednesday. I just keep feeling nervous and what does it hurt to call? I just feel like they must think I'm a crazy person.


----------



## gatorj

ghinspire22 said:


> I think I may call the nurse tomorrow morning. I am having some brown streaks in the mucus when I wipe. I understand that I had sex with my husband on Friday and it probably is old blood and nothing to worry about but I think it's piece of mind. I had a little discharge on Saturday and some today. I have my appointment on Wednesday. I just keep feeling nervous and what does it hurt to call? I just feel like they must think I'm a crazy person.

You can't put a price tag on piece of mind!!:flower:


----------



## Kiss08

I ate a handful of snow today while hiking with DH. Didn't think twice about it - I was thirsty and we forgot to bring our water. Now I'm attributing feeling sick to something I ingested with the snow. I would never put that together if I wasn't pregnant. I swear, everything that could ever go wrong has gone through my head this pregnancy!


----------



## babymabey

ghinspire22 said:


> I think I may call the nurse tomorrow morning. I am having some brown streaks in the mucus when I wipe. I understand that I had sex with my husband on Friday and it probably is old blood and nothing to worry about but I think it's piece of mind. I had a little discharge on Saturday and some today. I have my appointment on Wednesday. I just keep feeling nervous and what does it hurt to call? I just feel like they must think I'm a crazy person.

Did your spotting ever stop?

I think I have entered the nesting phase of pregnancy. I have the overwhelming urge to clean and organize anything and everything which is making my husband get mad because he thinks I am doing to much and he doesn't want me to over do it and hurt the baby. The only thing is I try and stop and I start to get antsy so I have to do something. I bet he is wishing I still had no energy :)


----------



## Loukachu

Hi ladies, sorry I have not been arou d for a while. Got very anxious and there were a lot of negative posts around not in this thread but on the first trimester forum and needed to take some time out for my own piece of mind. 

Had scan yesterday - dated at 13 weeks and one day yesterday so EDD now 18th September.
Baby healthy -heartbeat 161bpm
Somersaulting like a gymnast so was in scan for 30mins!
Low risk for downs.
Have announced now and feeling much more at ease...


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad all is well!


----------



## Loukachu

Scan pic 

https://i45.tinypic.com/4r9w29.jpg


----------



## ghinspire22

My spotting has mostly stopped. I have this crazy stretching pain now when I stand or walk or sit a certain way. I think the twins are finding a way to stretch me out. It makes me laugh because I'm like "whoa there babies stretch a little at a time."

I am trying to see if I fit into any of my old dresses for Easter Sunday but it looks like I may be purchasing my first maternity dress. I am slowly getting bigger. I may not have the huge bump but I am certainly not fitting into my clothes. I hope the babies are ok and continue growing. I saw them on Monday and it gives me hope that in a few more months they will be out and I can hold them.


----------



## maybebaby3

Glad things are well! Ghinspire!


----------



## CastawayBride

Went shopping at Kohls and bought 3 Carter outfits for baby :thumbup:

I cannot wait to clean out babys room and start getting that together too!!!!


----------



## lovelyb

I can't wait to do some baby shopping. Think I'll wait til I find out the gender on April 10th. I was looking at stuff online the other day and everything is so gender specific its hard to shop without knowing lol. You girls that have been able to find out already are so lucky :thumbup:

Can anybody else believe how fast time is going by. It seems like not that long ago I found out I was pregnant and now I'm 4 months!! Crazy :wacko:


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> I can't wait to do some baby shopping. Think I'll wait til I find out the gender on April 10th. I was looking at stuff online the other day and everything is so gender specific its hard to shop without knowing lol. You girls that have been able to find out already are so lucky :thumbup:
> 
> Can anybody else believe how fast time is going by. It seems like not that long ago I found out I was pregnant and now I'm 4 months!! Crazy :wacko:

I couldn't resist, I got three outfits for free! I kept the receipt so I can exchange if needed. I have one boy, one girl and one gender neutral!


----------



## Kiss08

DH and I were at some outlets yesterday. I told him, "Be thankful I don't know the gender yet." He said, "Oh I'm definitely counting my blessings!" Haha. I can't wait to find out!! One month from today!


----------



## babymabey

lovelyb said:


> I can't wait to do some baby shopping. Think I'll wait til I find out the gender on April 10th. I was looking at stuff online the other day and everything is so gender specific its hard to shop without knowing lol. You girls that have been able to find out already are so lucky :thumbup:
> 
> Can anybody else believe how fast time is going by. It seems like not that long ago I found out I was pregnant and now I'm 4 months!! Crazy :wacko:

I find out the gender on the 10th as well!! My husband is convinced it is a boy and I would love for it to be a girl. Either way I can't wait. 

I agree about time. I was just telling my sister the other day how it is insane because it feels like only yesterday that I got my positive test, a baby will be here before I know it.


----------



## ghinspire22

babymabey said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait to do some baby shopping. Think I'll wait til I find out the gender on April 10th. I was looking at stuff online the other day and everything is so gender specific its hard to shop without knowing lol. You girls that have been able to find out already are so lucky :thumbup:
> 
> Can anybody else believe how fast time is going by. It seems like not that long ago I found out I was pregnant and now I'm 4 months!! Crazy :wacko:
> 
> I find out the gender on the 10th as well!! My husband is convinced it is a boy and I would love for it to be a girl. Either way I can't wait.
> 
> I agree about time. I was just telling my sister the other day how it is insane because it feels like only yesterday that I got my positive test, a baby will be here before I know it.Click to expand...

Do all men think it will be a boy?? My husband thinks the twins are boys. I think they are one of each. Hopefully we find out the sexes on my 16 wk appointment on the first.


----------



## lynnikins

I hope to get to hear the baby on my next appointment next week, DH cant come with me so will have to wait till my scan for him to hear bubs but only just over a month to wait for that now. Not too bothered about the sex atm i'll be super excited if its a girl but at the moment im not bothered because i think its another boy lol


----------



## ghinspire22

I am cautiously browsing things for the twins. I'm not going to start registering for anything until probably around 20. My shower is going to be in June so I need to slowly start thinking about it.

I guess I don't want to jinx anything.


----------



## maybebaby3

My DH thinks this baby is a boy! Only 2wks 2days to find out!!!


----------



## Ivory Doll

Hiya everyone, :hi: is it ok if I join? I'm due my lil one on the 19th of September. :happydance:

I've really noticed my stomach has popped this week. It feels so sensitive, especially if someone brushes off it :wacko:


----------



## klcuk3

Hey lovely ladies I had a cheeky extra scan today and was lovely to see bubs again. I didn't ask the gender as OH doesn't want to know and I couldn't keep a secret like that to myself lol!

Here are the pics....what do you think boy or girl looking? Xx

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps147e0580.jpg

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps4ab1ec6e.jpg


----------



## lovelyb

*klcuk3* your scan pics are absolutely adorable and what amazing willpower to not ask about the gender :thumbup:! 
This really makes me want to book a private scan for next week. Don't know if I can wait till my anatomy scan on April 10 :wacko: My last scan was at 8wks so baby only looked like a jelly bean with no distinct features. 

*Ivory Doll* Welcome :wave:


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi! 

When did you all announce? Why am i still worried to? Of course my close friends know and family, but still not ready to scream from top of a mountain if you know what i mean lol.. 

Are any of you waiting for your 20 week scan? :dohh:


----------



## CastawayBride

Ivory Doll said:


> Hiya everyone, :hi: is it ok if I join? I'm due my lil one on the 19th of September. :happydance:
> 
> I've really noticed my stomach has popped this week. It feels so sensitive, especially if someone brushes off it :wacko:

Welcome! I too am due September 19th!!!! :)


----------



## babymabey

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> When did you all announce? Why am i still worried to? Of course my close friends know and family, but still not ready to scream from top of a mountain if you know what i mean lol..
> 
> Are any of you waiting for your 20 week scan? :dohh:

I announced on Facebook at 12 weeks. :)


----------



## Loukachu

I announced after my scan at 13 weeks -good job too as bump is becoming rather obvious now

https://i49.tinypic.com/264m3ph.jpg


----------



## babymabey

Loukachu said:


> I announced after my scan at 13 weeks -good job too as bump is becoming rather obvious now
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/264m3ph.jpg

What a cute bump!! I am a little heavy so right now it just looks like I am really bloated :blush: hopefully it rounds out soon.


----------



## Loukachu

Mine has developed in the last week. Need to start thinking about maternity clothes


----------



## ghinspire22

TWINKLES80 said:


> Hi!
> 
> When did you all announce? Why am i still worried to? Of course my close friends know and family, but still not ready to scream from top of a mountain if you know what i mean lol..
> 
> Are any of you waiting for your 20 week scan? :dohh:

I announced to my family and friends last week at 13 weeks. I don't plan on announcing to Facebook people and all that until probably 16-20 weeks. I just feel like the people I want to know will know and those that can wait will wait.


----------



## lovelyb

My close family and friends knew pretty much right away. I wanted to wait till 12wks but DH is terrible at keeping secrets and started to tell his family which meant I had to tell some of mine LOL. A few days ago I told the rest of my family and my boss. Eek! Don't know why I'm still nervous that something will go wrong, especially now that so many people know.


----------



## Kiss08

Loukachu said:


> I announced after my scan at 13 weeks -good job too as bump is becoming rather obvious now

Cute bump!! Mine is starting to pop out now too!


----------



## maybebaby3

I'm so fat I've been in maternity clothes for weeks!


----------



## Court28

I told family and friends after my first dating scan, announced on facebook at 8 weeks lol, was too excited to wait!


----------



## babymabey

lovelyb said:


> My close family and friends knew pretty much right away. I wanted to wait till 12wks but DH is terrible at keeping secrets and started to tell his family which meant I had to tell some of mine LOL. A few days ago I told the rest of my family and my boss. Eek! Don't know why I'm still nervous that something will go wrong, especially now that so many people know.

I am still nervous about something going wrong, too. I hate it. The cramps I've been getting recently isn't helping my nerves either. I guess they're not really cramps, but a pinching sensation near my ovaries (mainly on the right side). Other than the cramps things seem to be good, hopefully they stay that way.


----------



## CastawayBride

I think I may have felt my little one today!!! :happydance:

It felt like someone was tickling me from the inside for like 3 seconds...cannot wait to see if it happens again!


----------



## lovelyb

babymabey said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> My close family and friends knew pretty much right away. I wanted to wait till 12wks but DH is terrible at keeping secrets and started to tell his family which meant I had to tell some of mine LOL. A few days ago I told the rest of my family and my boss. Eek! Don't know why I'm still nervous that something will go wrong, especially now that so many people know.
> 
> I am still nervous about something going wrong, too. I hate it. The cramps I've been getting recently isn't helping my nerves either. I guess they're not really cramps, but a pinching sensation near my ovaries (mainly on the right side). Other than the cramps things seem to be good, hopefully they stay that way.Click to expand...

Sounds like round ligament pain. Totally normal. :winkwink: My belly has been sore for weeks. It's more towards the bottom near the pubic bone. Doc says it's just my uterus growing and stretching but it feels so heavy almost painful at times! I hope it lets up soon, I can't imagine feeling like this for 5 more months.


----------



## ghinspire22

I just want it to be April so I can see my babies again instead of worrying about them.


----------



## maybebaby3

The worrying never stops! Not even when they're born!


----------



## CazM 2011

I told the midwife last time when she was born I wanted her back in as I knew she was safe and where she was when I was pregnant lol, xx


----------



## Brightstarshi

16 weeks with the triplets

https://i48.tinypic.com/2i0rfo5.jpg


got my first official kick this morning x


----------



## lovelyb

I'm fiiiinally getting a bump. Yay for 17 wks!!! Just popped out what seems like over night. Lol :)


----------



## Dime Cuando

Roll on 17 weeks then - I've just got a muffin top ......I think I've gained too much weight but the midwife says the baby will 'live off the fat' later - I said I hope s/he takes it from my bottom first.


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> Roll on 17 weeks then - I've just got a muffin top ......I think I've gained too much weight but the midwife says the baby will 'live off the fat' later - I said I hope s/he takes it from my bottom first.

:rofl: I've put on too much weight! 6kg :blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello ladies :wave: Hope everyone is well.

Just popping by to say I had my gender scan today, it is a little girl :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Zebra2023 said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Just popping by to say I had my gender scan today, it is a little girl :pink: :cloud9:

Congratulations on your lil miss pink!!

I've got ages to go before I get a gender scan (3rd May) and I'm desperate to know!


----------



## Zebra2023

Dime Cuando said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Just popping by to say I had my gender scan today, it is a little girl :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations on your lil miss pink!!
> 
> I've got ages to go before I get a gender scan (3rd May) and I'm desperate to know!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

It will be here before you know it :D Mine came round super fast :thumbup: Can't wait to hear what you have :flower:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Zebra2023 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Just popping by to say I had my gender scan today, it is a little girl :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations on your lil miss pink!!
> 
> I've got ages to go before I get a gender scan (3rd May) and I'm desperate to know!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> It will be here before you know it :D Mine came round super fast :thumbup: Can't wait to hear what you have :flower:Click to expand...

Did you have any inclination that it you are having a girl, any symptoms that suggested you were (be it old wives tales or not), or did it come as a complete surprise?? 
I 'feel' like I'm having a boy but my scan looks suggests otherwise - although it's too early to know at 12 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

Dime Cuando said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Just popping by to say I had my gender scan today, it is a little girl :pink: :cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations on your lil miss pink!!
> 
> I've got ages to go before I get a gender scan (3rd May) and I'm desperate to know!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> It will be here before you know it :D Mine came round super fast :thumbup: Can't wait to hear what you have :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have any inclination that it you are having a girl, any symptoms that suggested you were (be it old wives tales or not), or did it come as a complete surprise??
> I 'feel' like I'm having a boy but my scan looks suggests otherwise - although it's too early to know at 12 weeks.Click to expand...

I thought I was having a boy going by my first cravings which were savoury then I craved sweet. Was just lots of junk I craved. The Chinese chart said girl, I dreamed a few times that I was having a girl. Always saw 3 magpies, 3 for a girl. The baking soda test predicted boy. So most were right I was wrong  maybe you will be like me, think boy have girl


----------



## maybebaby3

Zebra congrats on your :pink: bundle of joy :) I am having a private gender scan on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks maybe :) eeep exciting stuff, good luck. I can't wait to hear what you are having :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

I can't wait! The days are dragging!!


----------



## Zebra2023

It will be here before you know it :thumbup: 5 days to go :)


----------



## maybebaby3

And counting..... :rofl:


----------



## CastawayBride

We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)


----------



## ghinspire22

I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender. 

Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl. 

I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> And counting..... :rofl:

:haha: 



CastawayBride said:


> We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)

You must be very patient :) I couldn't wait until the 22nd April for my 20 weeks scan :haha: Good luck!! :flower:



ghinspire22 said:


> I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender.
> 
> Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.

Thank you ghin :thumbup: 

Not long to go for you now, looking forward to hearing what you are having. Everything will be fine :D


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> Zebra congrats on your :pink: bundle of joy :) I am having a private gender scan on Thursday :happydance:

How exciting!!!!!!!!!:flower:


----------



## CastawayBride

Zebra2023 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> And counting..... :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very patient :) I couldn't wait until the 22nd April for my 20 weeks scan :haha: Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender.
> 
> Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ghin :thumbup:
> 
> Not long to go for you now, looking forward to hearing what you are having. Everything will be fine :DClick to expand...

Zebra, 

My husband thought the longer we wait, the less time in the stores! :haha:

He knows me SO well.

Sigh. :blush:


----------



## Dime Cuando

CastawayBride said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> And counting..... :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very patient :) I couldn't wait until the 22nd April for my 20 weeks scan :haha: Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender.
> 
> Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ghin :thumbup:
> 
> Not long to go for you now, looking forward to hearing what you are having. Everything will be fine :DClick to expand...
> 
> Zebra,
> 
> My husband thought the longer we wait, the less time in the stores! :haha:
> 
> He knows me SO well.
> 
> Sigh. :blush:Click to expand...

I've got to wait until May 3rd and I've already exhausted all searches on Google related to spotting 'clues to the gender' of our LO......! Now what am I going to do to make the next 33 days go by?! Ohhh I know, I'll stare at my scan picture a little longer and see if I've missed a vital clue :haha:


----------



## CastawayBride

Dime Cuando said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> And counting..... :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very patient :) I couldn't wait until the 22nd April for my 20 weeks scan :haha: Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender.
> 
> Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ghin :thumbup:
> 
> Not long to go for you now, looking forward to hearing what you are having. Everything will be fine :DClick to expand...
> 
> Zebra,
> 
> My husband thought the longer we wait, the less time in the stores! :haha:
> 
> He knows me SO well.
> 
> Sigh. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I've got to wait until May 3rd and I've already exhausted all searches on Google related to spotting 'clues to the gender' of our LO......! Now what am I going to do to make the next 33 days go by?! Ohhh I know, I'll stare at my scan picture a little longer and see if I've missed a vital clue :haha:Click to expand...

LOL, This made me chuckle!


----------



## Zebra2023

CastawayBride said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> And counting..... :rofl:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> We are waiting until April 29th, seems like forever :)Click to expand...
> 
> You must be very patient :) I couldn't wait until the 22nd April for my 20 weeks scan :haha: Good luck!! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ghinspire22 said:
> 
> 
> I have 2 days until I see the twins again. I hope at 16 weeks they can tell us the gender.
> 
> Zebra congratulations on your precious baby girl.
> 
> I'm hoping that this ultrasound and check up is good news and no bad. I'm scared of losing my babies.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ghin :thumbup:
> 
> Not long to go for you now, looking forward to hearing what you are having. Everything will be fine :DClick to expand...
> 
> Zebra,
> 
> My husband thought the longer we wait, the less time in the stores! :haha:
> 
> He knows me SO well.
> 
> Sigh. :blush:Click to expand...

Haha :haha: I bet my OH wished the same thing because I can't keep away from the shops or looking online :blush:


----------



## maybebaby3

I already have a wish list set up on Carter's website :haha: I put boy and girl stuff in it and will delete as appropriate!


----------



## babysa

Hi ladies, we had our gender scan last week and we are also having a little girl!!! Super happy! It seems to be the year for girls, everyone is preggy with girls at the moment. I am 16 weeks and 4 days and still suffering with nausea!!!! Anyone else still having that? I even threw up last night! I am really struggling with it and just wish it would go away! So hard to get excited and start planning things when I just feel so rotten all the time. Also, my bump is quite huge!!! I look about 6 months pregnant, anyone else have that? I am quite small and petite so don't know if that is why?!?
Time really is flying though! Can't believe that in a few months we'll all be holding our precious bundles( some more than one bundle ;-) )


----------



## maybebaby3

2 days til my gender scan :wohoo:


----------



## lovelyb

Congrats on all of the recent gender scans!! So exciting :thumbup:




maybebaby3 said:


> 2 days til my gender scan :wohoo:

Can't wait to hear what you're having :thumbup:

Our scan is 8 days away :happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> 2 days til my gender scan :wohoo:


Maybebaby3.....What is your prediction?? Chica o chico? Not long now.....!!!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Hi Ladies!!! 

Team Blue here :blue:! Hope all of you are well!


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 2 days til my gender scan :wohoo:
> 
> 
> Maybebaby3.....What is your prediction?? Chica o chico? Not long now.....!!!Click to expand...

Thought Chica first but now not sure maybe Chico! Had dream baby was a boy too! 9hrs to go!!!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 2 days til my gender scan :wohoo:
> 
> 
> Maybebaby3.....What is your prediction?? Chica o chico? Not long now.....!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thought Chica first but now not sure maybe Chico! Had dream baby was a boy too! 9hrs to go!!!!!Click to expand...

You must be about to goooooooo......:happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on team Blue Twinkle :)

Good luck Maybe, Can't wait to see what you are having!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

Had gender scan but baby rather uncooperative!!! Umbilical cord between legs. He is 99% sure boy tho. Going back free of charge next week to confirm.


----------



## ghinspire22

I had no luck at the last ultrasound on Monday. We have to wait until April 30th now. It makes me sad but I know that we will hit the 20 week milestone by the 30th. So I guess I gotta try and keep the positivity. 

Congratulations ladies.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope next week comes quick for you Maybe :thumbup:


----------



## babymabey

babysa said:


> Hi ladies, we had our gender scan last week and we are also having a little girl!!! Super happy! It seems to be the year for girls, everyone is preggy with girls at the moment. I am 16 weeks and 4 days and still suffering with nausea!!!! Anyone else still having that? I even threw up last night! I am really struggling with it and just wish it would go away! So hard to get excited and start planning things when I just feel so rotten all the time. Also, my bump is quite huge!!! I look about 6 months pregnant, anyone else have that? I am quite small and petite so don't know if that is why?!?
> Time really is flying though! Can't believe that in a few months we'll all be holding our precious bundles( some more than one bundle ;-) )

It definitely seems that way, that everyone is having a girl :) My Brothers wife and my step-sister-in-law are both pregnant with girls. It is because of that that my husband is convinced we are having a boy. He said someone needs to have a boy to even it out a little. I have looked into many old wives tales and messed around with the tests, for me they all came out showing that I am having a girl. I will honestly be happy either way, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a girl first ;)
My scan isn't until Wednesday, hopefully the little guy/girl cooperates and we are able to get a definitive answer :)


----------



## Brightstarshi

hi all

anyone else getting af cramps and backache?

:)


----------



## Zebra2023

I get the odd AF cramps and backache here :thumbup:


----------



## babymabey

Brightstarshi said:


> hi all
> 
> anyone else getting af cramps and backache?
> 
> :)

Me. I have had cramps for about a week now and my normal back pain has definitely gotten worse.


----------



## maybebaby3

Zebra2023 said:


> Hope next week comes quick for you Maybe :thumbup:

It's dragging sooooo much! Lol


----------



## CastawayBride

I have not had much in the cramping dept, however, last week was stretching like crazy and back aches when I over do it!


----------



## Brightstarshi

I get the cramps same time each morning,and this time of day I get sooooooooooooo tired.... :(


----------



## lovelyb

babymabey said:


> babysa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we had our gender scan last week and we are also having a little girl!!! Super happy! It seems to be the year for girls, everyone is preggy with girls at the moment. I am 16 weeks and 4 days and still suffering with nausea!!!! Anyone else still having that? I even threw up last night! I am really struggling with it and just wish it would go away! So hard to get excited and start planning things when I just feel so rotten all the time. Also, my bump is quite huge!!! I look about 6 months pregnant, anyone else have that? I am quite small and petite so don't know if that is why?!?
> Time really is flying though! Can't believe that in a few months we'll all be holding our precious bundles( some more than one bundle ;-) )
> 
> It definitely seems that way, that everyone is having a girl :) My Brothers wife and my step-sister-in-law are both pregnant with girls. It is because of that that my husband is convinced we are having a boy. He said someone needs to have a boy to even it out a little. I have looked into many old wives tales and messed around with the tests, for me they all came out showing that I am having a girl. I will honestly be happy either way, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a girl first ;)
> My scan isn't until Wednesday, hopefully the little guy/girl cooperates and we are able to get a definitive answer :)Click to expand...

My scan is Wednesday also :happydance: I'm really hoping for a boy, DH thinks it's a girl... Wed can't come soon enough!


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we had our gender scan last week and we are also having a little girl!!! Super happy! It seems to be the year for girls, everyone is preggy with girls at the moment. I am 16 weeks and 4 days and still suffering with nausea!!!! Anyone else still having that? I even threw up last night! I am really struggling with it and just wish it would go away! So hard to get excited and start planning things when I just feel so rotten all the time. Also, my bump is quite huge!!! I look about 6 months pregnant, anyone else have that? I am quite small and petite so don't know if that is why?!?
> Time really is flying though! Can't believe that in a few months we'll all be holding our precious bundles( some more than one bundle ;-) )
> 
> It definitely seems that way, that everyone is having a girl :) My Brothers wife and my step-sister-in-law are both pregnant with girls. It is because of that that my husband is convinced we are having a boy. He said someone needs to have a boy to even it out a little. I have looked into many old wives tales and messed around with the tests, for me they all came out showing that I am having a girl. I will honestly be happy either way, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a girl first ;)
> My scan isn't until Wednesday, hopefully the little guy/girl cooperates and we are able to get a definitive answer :)Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is Wednesday also :happydance: I'm really hoping for a boy, DH thinks it's a girl... Wed can't come soon enough!Click to expand...

Uhhh...we still have 3 weeks to go!!! lol


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hope next week comes quick for you Maybe :thumbup:
> 
> It's dragging sooooo much! LolClick to expand...

What date do you get re-scanned, I think Thursday? If so 3 days :D


----------



## Brightstarshi

good luck with your scans x


----------



## maybebaby3

Zebra2023 said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hope next week comes quick for you Maybe :thumbup:
> 
> It's dragging sooooo much! LolClick to expand...
> 
> What date do you get re-scanned, I think Thursday? If so 3 days :DClick to expand...

yes thursday!!! it's dragging! he was pretty certain it's a boy tho!


----------



## Zebra2023

maybebaby3 said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hope next week comes quick for you Maybe :thumbup:
> 
> It's dragging sooooo much! LolClick to expand...
> 
> What date do you get re-scanned, I think Thursday? If so 3 days :DClick to expand...
> 
> yes thursday!!! it's dragging! he was pretty certain it's a boy tho!Click to expand...

It will soon be Thursday :) I have no idea where the past few weeks have gone, almost 2 weeks we have known now :shock: Eeep if he was sure it was a boy that is great news :thumbup: nice that they are doing a re-scan just to make sure :) Hurry up Thursday :haha:


----------



## ghinspire22

I don't go for my scan until the 30th. It is forever away. I just hope everything is ok with my twins. I saw the little heartbeats at 16 weeks. I just worry until I seem them again.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I don't get seen again until may 2nd! Imagine how long this month is going to be for me...I'm wishing the time away!


----------



## lovelyb

CastawayBride said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babysa said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, we had our gender scan last week and we are also having a little girl!!! Super happy! It seems to be the year for girls, everyone is preggy with girls at the moment. I am 16 weeks and 4 days and still suffering with nausea!!!! Anyone else still having that? I even threw up last night! I am really struggling with it and just wish it would go away! So hard to get excited and start planning things when I just feel so rotten all the time. Also, my bump is quite huge!!! I look about 6 months pregnant, anyone else have that? I am quite small and petite so don't know if that is why?!?
> Time really is flying though! Can't believe that in a few months we'll all be holding our precious bundles( some more than one bundle ;-) )
> 
> It definitely seems that way, that everyone is having a girl :) My Brothers wife and my step-sister-in-law are both pregnant with girls. It is because of that that my husband is convinced we are having a boy. He said someone needs to have a boy to even it out a little. I have looked into many old wives tales and messed around with the tests, for me they all came out showing that I am having a girl. I will honestly be happy either way, but I would be lying if I said I wasn't hoping for a girl first ;)
> My scan isn't until Wednesday, hopefully the little guy/girl cooperates and we are able to get a definitive answer :)Click to expand...
> 
> My scan is Wednesday also :happydance: I'm really hoping for a boy, DH thinks it's a girl... Wed can't come soon enough!Click to expand...
> 
> Uhhh...we still have 3 weeks to go!!! lolClick to expand...

It will be here before you know it. I can't believe I'm nearly at the half way point. Time is going by so fast!! Hang in there :flower:


----------



## babymabey

Oh my hell I need to vent. So my brother-in-law lives with us. For awhile it was hell, he was lazy and rude. He would eat something and leave the clean up for me basically treating me like his live in cook and maid.

Anyway for the last year it hasn't been too bad, we have actually been getting along. He used to smoke but quit a little over a year ago. He started smoking again recently which wouldn't bother me, but he is smoking in his car which just happens to be park in my garage, so now when I go into my garage I get a lung full of the smell of smoke. He thinks opening the garage door while he smokes is good enough to ventilate it. And, he is now in the habit of either bathing or showering after he has a smoke. So far today he has taken 3 baths and a shower. WHO NEEDS THAT!!! I shower once a day and I am good. Who needs more than that? I feel bad because we are renting our house and the landlord mentioned recently about how the water consumption has gone up and once it is warmer they need to send someone out to check the sprinklers and make sure nothing is leaking. I couldn't say "well, it could be because my roommate takes 3 showers a day, each one last 20-40 minutes.

I want to confront him about it, but I have been in a pissy mood recently and I don't want it to be blown into a huge fight. I asked my husband to say something to him about it, but he doesn't want to cause problems either. I like having the extra money he pays us for bills, but I really do hope he decides to move out before the baby is born.

Right now I just feel like screaming. It's like PMS x 100 and I am afraid I am going to blow up at the wrong person if I hold the frustration in too long. Right now the only thing that is keeping me from locking myself in my room and breaking down is that we find out the sex tomorrow.


----------



## babymabey

Well, the doc wasn't able to get a good U/S pic, but he said with the shape of the pelvic area he is 99% sure that it is a :blue: :happydance: I can't wait to get some shopping done this weekend!


----------



## lovelyb

We were clearly team :pink: :cloud9: 
And the anatomy scan was perfect!


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Well, the doc wasn't able to get a good U/S pic, but he said with the shape of the pelvic area he is 99% sure that it is a :blue: :happydance: I can't wait to get some shopping done this weekend!

Congrats!!! Wonderful news!



lovelyb said:


> We were clearly team :pink: :cloud9:
> And the anatomy scan was perfect!

Baby girl, so exciting!!!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Team :blue: here!


----------



## CastawayBride

maybebaby3 said:


> team :blue: Here!

yeah!! Congrats!


----------



## CastawayBride

I must say I love the little feelings of movement....still not consistent for me but great and put a smile on my face!!


----------



## lovelyb

CastawayBride said:


> I must say I love the little feelings of movement....still not consistent for me but great and put a smile on my face!!

I know!! I have been feeling them for a couple of weeks now. Like you, not consistent, but definitely there :) Thinking about buying Belly Buds so I can start playing her music. Anyone else ever use these? Are they worth the money?


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> I must say I love the little feelings of movement....still not consistent for me but great and put a smile on my face!!
> 
> I know!! I have been feeling them for a couple of weeks now. Like you, not consistent, but definitely there :) Thinking about buying Belly Buds so I can start playing her music. Anyone else ever use these? Are they worth the money?Click to expand...

I think the baby hears enough music on my commute to work Monday through Friday! :haha:


----------



## maybebaby3

I have an anterior placenta so don't feel as many movements as I did with my other 3 yet :/


----------



## gatorj

maybebaby3 said:


> I have an anterior placenta so don't feel as many movements as I did with my other 3 yet :/

Interesting?! I have never heard of this..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Court28

I also have an anterior placenta.. I havent felt a thing yet. Nothing!
The only things I feel from my uterus is the occasional throbbing pain, which isnt actually that sore, but definitely not comfortable lol.


----------



## ghinspire22

I haven't felt the twins kick yet. I don't know if I'm just not registering if that's what they are or if my placenta is blocking the movements. I guess I won't find out until April 30th. It's 15 days away. Hurry up!!


----------



## Gwenylovey

I also have an anterior placenta. I feel occasional movements here and there, but nothing like what I felt during my last pregnancy at this stage. I miss not feeling so much movement - it's one of my very favorite parts of pregnancy!


----------



## gatorj

How did you all find out about your placenta? I am assuming this was noted during your ultrasounds, but at what time point? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Court28

Mine was written on my ultrasound report to my midwife from my nuchal scan


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies, I was just checking in. It's good to see you are all moving along nicely. I know its about time for some of you to find out what gender you are having, bless you all.


----------



## klcuk3

I had my anomaly scan today and all is good with baby x we didn't find out the gender tho x what do you think from the scan? 
https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps439f4027.jpg


----------



## Kiss08

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies, I was just checking in. It's good to see you are all moving along nicely. I know its about time for some of you to find out what gender you are having, bless you all.

Thanks for thinking of us. Looks like you got another BFP! Congrats!! Hope it sticks for you. :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

Gatorj my dr told me about placenta being anterior. Hate it! Felt loads of movement weeks before now with my others!

Wantabelly congrats on your bfp!


----------



## lovelyb

Has anyone started working on a newborn baby list. I'm a first time mom and have been doing some research as to what I will actually need... the essentials. Anyone one have any tips or must have of their own that they would like to share. 

I'm looking for info on the basics like how many newborn outfits will baby need. I know they grow so fast, don't want to over buy or over register for things. Hygiene products, swaddlers, boppies, breast pump (is it really a must buy??), crib sheets (how many), mattress pads, ect... 

And once they're out of the newborn stage any info and things that can come in handy such as swings, bouncers, bumbos, playmats... worth the money? :shrug:

Any tips, ideas, opinions would be great appreciated.

(I'm also going to post this in the 2nd tri msg board :flower:)


----------



## Kiss08

I just started my registry at babies r us and they provide you with "must have" and "nice to have" lists. I'm sure it's not perfect but it was a place to start for me!


----------



## lovelyb

A list would be a great starting point... Thanks Kiss08! :thumbup:


----------



## CazM 2011

To be honest everyone's list is different, there was a few threads on baby club recently on who found what great or rubbish and lots of people disagreed on lots of stuff lol. Our LO didn't fit in newborn at birth so never got to wear any, thankfully we only bought 2 newborn outfits so wasn't too much wasted. We had way too many clothes but then didnt have a sicky baby which can affect how many times they needed changing etc, will have a try to list some stuff I found useful later once I get on pc as it'll help me too. Just gotta run after LO!! Xx


----------



## maybebaby3

I found a swing invaluable! And a decent breast pump!


----------



## lynnikins

Scan went well , posterior placenta but baby appears to be facing it quite a bit which would explain the lack of movement felt , however baby is enjoying tap dancing on my bladder,
and its another boy so im going to have no food in the house at all in a few years when they are all bigger


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on team blue lyn!


----------



## lovelyb

lynnikins said:


> Scan went well , posterior placenta but baby appears to be facing it quite a bit which would explain the lack of movement felt , however baby is enjoying tap dancing on my bladder,
> and its another boy so im going to have no food in the house at all in a few years when they are all bigger

Glad everything went well.. Congrats:thumbup:


----------



## ghinspire22

It is so excited to hear people get their genders. My turn will be on Tuesday. I am so anxious. What if they go in and my babies aren't there? I have recently read two stories where that happened. I am so scared. Hurry up!!!


----------



## CastawayBride

We go for our anatomy scan on Monday!!!! Cannot wait to find out if baby is a prince or princess!!!

On a side note I am in such a snacking mode....seriously been good this entire pregnancy and now can't help myself! :haha:


----------



## lovelyb

Ever since my nausea eased up at the beginning of 2nd tri, all I do is snack!! I try really hard to exercise and eat healthy but the munchies take over a couple times a day ;)


----------



## lovelyb

Ever since my nausea eased up at the beginning of 2nd tri, all I do is snack!! I try really hard to exercise and eat healthy but the munchies take over a couple times a day ;)


----------



## anupur05

hello ladies may i join this thread? Just want to share my happy moments. I am due at around 10th september. Have done anomaly scan last week and everything is perfect.


----------



## CastawayBride

I forgot to post on here but we found out that our baby is Team :blue::blue::blue:!!! Hubby was over the moon and I am already so in love.


----------



## lovelyb

Welcome to the thread anupur05 :)

CONGRATS CastawayBride!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats castaway! Welcome to team :blue: :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi anapur :wave:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hi anapur. Great news castaway....any names yet? We will hopefully find out tomorrow.


----------



## Kiss08

We found out last week we are team :pink:!! I am so thrilled!!! We are telling our families this weekend when we fly home. I'll be wearing the dress in my avatar to announce the gender. I can't wait!


----------



## CastawayBride

Dime Cuando said:


> Hi anapur. Great news castaway....any names yet? We will hopefully find out tomorrow.

We cannot decide on a boys name BUT already agreed on a girls name!:haha:

Back to the drawing board for a boys name!


----------



## Kiss08

CastawayBride said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> Hi anapur. Great news castaway....any names yet? We will hopefully find out tomorrow.
> 
> We cannot decide on a boys name BUT already agreed on a girls name!:haha:
> 
> Back to the drawing board for a boys name!Click to expand...

I'm the same way (only opposite)! We had a boy name picked out (Logan Thomas) but not a girl name.


----------



## Dime Cuando

:cloud9:
We found out today we are expecting a little girl :cloud9:
So pleased, she looked great, healthy and everything is as it should be.


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## CastawayBride

Congrats Dime Cuando!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!

Really lovely name choice! I love a name with a meaning too....we have pretty much decided on Violetta (my beautiful nan was Violet but the Spanish side of the family are struggling with it - add the 'letta' and suddenly they can manage it!).


----------



## CastawayBride

maybebaby3 said:


> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!




Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!
> 
> Really lovely name choice! I love a name with a meaning too....we have pretty much decided on Violetta (my beautiful nan was Violet but the Spanish side of the family are struggling with it - add the 'letta' and suddenly they can manage it!).Click to expand...

I love Jacob, my hubby's best friend has it for their son.

I like Ryan and Ben, his other best friend got both of those as well! :nope:

We are plugging away at it, however, my husband has a hard time deciding what to eat for dinner. This has been like pulling teeth for me! :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on team pink Dime :flower:

Maybe - Gorgeous name :D


----------



## lovelyb

Dime Cuando said:


> :cloud9:
> We found out today we are expecting a little girl :cloud9:
> So pleased, she looked great, healthy and everything is as it should be.

Welcome to team :pink:



CastawayBride said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Really lovely name choice! I love a name with a meaning too....we have pretty much decided on Violetta (my beautiful nan was Violet but the Spanish side of the family are struggling with it - add the 'letta' and suddenly they can manage it!).Click to expand...
> 
> I love Jacob, my hubby's best friend has it for their son.
> 
> I like Ryan and Ben, his other best friend got both of those as well! :nope:
> 
> We are plugging away at it, however, my husband has a hard time deciding what to eat for dinner. This has been like pulling teeth for me! :haha:Click to expand...

Great name choices :thumbup: 

Before we found out we were having a girl I was absolutely convinced it was a boy. Had the hardest time trying to decide on names though. For years I loved the name Joshua but my sister picked that for her son. That's the downfall of waiting so long to have a little one... you're favorite name choices get chosen by other people :haha: We've had a girl name picked for more than a year so I guess it worked out. 

Sofia Celida. Her first name is the only name we could ever agree on and her middle name is after dh grandmother. 

I was kinda not keen on the idea of naming her something that is on the top 10 baby names list for the last few years (Sophia) but I guess it's popular for a reason, it's a great name :winkwink:


----------



## Dime Cuando

lovelyb said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> :cloud9:
> We found out today we are expecting a little girl :cloud9:
> So pleased, she looked great, healthy and everything is as it should be.
> 
> Welcome to team :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> We have a name for our little man: Jake Anthony :cloud9: DH wanted Ben but he's let me have my way. I liked Jake and Anthony is after my dear uncle who passed away just before DS1 was born. My DS1 still wants to call the baby Toby tho! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Really lovely name choice! I love a name with a meaning too....we have pretty much decided on Violetta (my beautiful nan was Violet but the Spanish side of the family are struggling with it - add the 'letta' and suddenly they can manage it!).Click to expand...
> 
> I love Jacob, my hubby's best friend has it for their son.
> 
> I like Ryan and Ben, his other best friend got both of those as well! :nope:
> 
> We are plugging away at it, however, my husband has a hard time deciding what to eat for dinner. This has been like pulling teeth for me! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Great name choices :thumbup:
> 
> Before we found out we were having a girl I was absolutely convinced it was a boy. Had the hardest time trying to decide on names though. For years I loved the name Joshua but my sister picked that for her son. That's the downfall of waiting so long to have a little one... you're favorite name choices get chosen by other people :haha: We've had a girl name picked for more than a year so I guess it worked out.
> 
> Sofia Celida. Her first name is the only name we could ever agree on and her middle name is after dh grandmother.
> 
> I was kinda not keen on the idea of naming her something that is on the top 10 baby names list for the last few years (Sophia) but I guess it's popular for a reason, it's a great name :winkwink:Click to expand...

Sofia is a beautiful name. It would have been on my list except my ex had a baby last year and used it....like you say, you snooze, you lose!


----------



## Court28

Hi all,
Had anatomy scan today! All is looking well in there, baby is now measuring almost a week ahead of due date (it has always measured under) and the ultrasound technician said it has long legs, so will be tall like daddy!
Almost straight away the ultrasound technician could see the private parts, definitely a boy!! So stoked :D
 



Attached Files:







POTTYSHOT.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dime Cuando

YAY!! Congrats on your boy, Court!


----------



## lovelyb

Congrats Court28 :thumbup:


----------



## maybebaby3

How's everyone? Xxx


----------



## Dime Cuando

Good! Been on a pram shopping mission, and whittled it down to two - one which I love and one which DH loves. 

Had two 'quiet' days without much movement but tonight she's making up for it...she must have been saving her strength as the kicks are stronger than ever!


----------



## CastawayBride

Dime Cuando said:


> Good! Been on a pram shopping mission, and whittled it down to two - one which I love and one which DH loves.
> 
> Had two 'quiet' days without much movement but tonight she's making up for it...she must have been saving her strength as the kicks are stronger than ever!

I find my little man has been quiet lately too, random jabs here and there but I swear he is up to something :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

My mother-in-law told me this weekend she got bruises on the outside from DH kicking her when she was pregnant with him. Seeing as how strong my little girl's kicks are already, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if she bruises me third tri!

Happy Mother's Day all!


----------



## CastawayBride

How is everyone doing? Some people have become very quiet on this thread! :haha:

I am feeling very pregnant now, still no complaints but by the end of the day I am exhausted!!


----------



## lovelyb

Feeling very preggo as well! I don't think I look that big for nearly 24 weeks but my belly feels HUGE and heavy. Just waiting for the waddling to begin :winkwink: 

I have a history of fibroids (had a myomectomy in 2007) so having another ultrasound in 4wks to recheck on one that has returned. It's in a spot that won't harm the baby so just glad to go so we can have another look at her :thumbup:. And baby shower is set for 6 wks from now. So all good things to look forward to. Also two more days till viability week :happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> Feeling very preggo as well! I don't think I look that big for nearly 24 weeks but my belly feels HUGE and heavy. Just waiting for the waddling to begin :winkwink:
> 
> I have a history of fibroids (had a myomectomy in 2007) so having another ultrasound in 4wks to recheck on one that has returned. It's in a spot that won't harm the baby so just glad to go so we can have another look at her :thumbup:. And baby shower is set for 6 wks from now. So all good things to look forward to. Also two more days till viability week :happydance:
> 
> :cloud9:

I go for scans monthly now as they said I have SUA, Single Umbilical Artery. Usually there are two so they want to ensure baby is growing stronger and healthy!

I am feeling wide too, my husband said today it is going to be funny when you are waddling around lol

My shower is 8 weeks away, can't wait!! :)


----------



## babymabey

Wow!!! I can't believe it has been over a month since I posted anything. It's good to hear that everyone has been doing so well!

My husband and I made a deal that I will name the girl and he will name the boy. Man, was that the wrong decision! ;) I am going crazy wanting to know what this little buys name will be. He agreed with the name Aiden that I love, but my friend named her son that :( We have also talked about the names Dean, Ian and Logan. The one I really want is Declan, but everyone seems to hate that one :(

I started freaking out today and my husband laughed at me. I can't believe that my due date is less than 4 months away! We have only bought clothes so far. We will be buying the crib and other necessities next week. I have no idea what to do with a baby shower. Does someone else plan it for me, or do I plan it myself? Because my family is so far away from my husbands family I will have to have 2 showers and it will be time consuming having to plan 2.

I had the in depth scan last week and everything was perfect! He is kicking and punching me like crazy, the lady doing my ultrasound was laughing because he refused to stay still. She said he was the most active baby she has seen.


----------



## CastawayBride

babymabey said:


> Wow!!! I can't believe it has been over a month since I posted anything. It's good to hear that everyone has been doing so well!
> 
> My husband and I made a deal that I will name the girl and he will name the boy. Man, was that the wrong decision! ;) I am going crazy wanting to know what this little buys name will be. He agreed with the name Aiden that I love, but my friend named her son that :( We have also talked about the names Dean, Ian and Logan. The one I really want is Declan, but everyone seems to hate that one :(
> 
> I started freaking out today and my husband laughed at me. I can't believe that my due date is less than 4 months away! We have only bought clothes so far. We will be buying the crib and other necessities next week. I have no idea what to do with a baby shower. Does someone else plan it for me, or do I plan it myself? Because my family is so far away from my husbands family I will have to have 2 showers and it will be time consuming having to plan 2.
> 
> I had the in depth scan last week and everything was perfect! He is kicking and punching me like crazy, the lady doing my ultrasound was laughing because he refused to stay still. She said he was the most active baby she has seen.

Glad to hear you are doing well!!

I am planning my own shower as no one in my family stepped up to do it. I have it all planned with 35 people invited, hoping to have a great turn out to celebrate our little man!


----------



## ghinspire22

Hello everyone. I have been away for awhile. I moved into a new house and have been trying to get it in order because my baby shower is on June 8th. We are having it here so the new house needs to be ready.

My 24 week scan is in 9 days. There still hasn't been any movement from my two little babies but I hear that sometimes it just takes a little while longer if it's your first. I thought with twins it would be sooner but I guess not.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## krockwell

ghinspire22 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been away for awhile. I moved into a new house and have been trying to get it in order because my baby shower is on June 8th. We are having it here so the new house needs to be ready.
> 
> My 24 week scan is in 9 days. There still hasn't been any movement from my two little babies but I hear that sometimes it just takes a little while longer if it's your first. I thought with twins it would be sooner but I guess not.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

You may have the placentas on the front too, my 2nd his placenta was on the front and I rarely felt movements. :)


----------



## lovelyb

CastawayBride said:


> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can't believe it has been over a month since I posted anything. It's good to hear that everyone has been doing so well!
> 
> My husband and I made a deal that I will name the girl and he will name the boy. Man, was that the wrong decision! ;) I am going crazy wanting to know what this little buys name will be. He agreed with the name Aiden that I love, but my friend named her son that :( We have also talked about the names Dean, Ian and Logan. The one I really want is Declan, but everyone seems to hate that one :(
> 
> I started freaking out today and my husband laughed at me. I can't believe that my due date is less than 4 months away! We have only bought clothes so far. We will be buying the crib and other necessities next week. I have no idea what to do with a baby shower. Does someone else plan it for me, or do I plan it myself? Because my family is so far away from my husbands family I will have to have 2 showers and it will be time consuming having to plan 2.
> 
> I had the in depth scan last week and everything was perfect! He is kicking and punching me like crazy, the lady doing my ultrasound was laughing because he refused to stay still. She said he was the most active baby she has seen.
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well!!
> 
> I am planning my own shower as no one in my family stepped up to do it. I have it all planned with 35 people invited, hoping to have a great turn out to celebrate our little man!Click to expand...

*babymabey*, my dh and I had the same baby naming deal for the last couple of years. He has chosen the name Sofia which we both love. But, I just saw it's on the top 10 list of baby names for the last few years. In 2012 it was Number 1! :dohh: He won't even consider changing it at this point despite all my rational arguments to do so, LOL. Oh well, we'll just have to come up with a really cute nick name for her :winkwink:


*CastawayBride*, was it hard planning for your baby shower on your own? DH and I live several hours away from family and I am trying to plan my shower with the help of my sister. I feel like I'm doing most of the planning myself and have no idea where to start. I'm generally terrible at this sort of thing. 


Well, I've reached Week 24!! :happydance: Viability week! Can't believe this pregnancy is over half way done. I was looking a belly progresion pics yesterday and was amazed at how much I've grown. She is definitely a little wiggle worm in there :cloud9:
Still have much to do to get ready for her as well. So far I've purchased onsies, a few outfits and a couple of blankets. We are planning on cosleeping so I'll be buying the Arm's Reach CoSleeper soon. Has anyone tried it before??

Glad everyone is doing well :thumbup:


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babymabey said:
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can't believe it has been over a month since I posted anything. It's good to hear that everyone has been doing so well!
> 
> My husband and I made a deal that I will name the girl and he will name the boy. Man, was that the wrong decision! ;) I am going crazy wanting to know what this little buys name will be. He agreed with the name Aiden that I love, but my friend named her son that :( We have also talked about the names Dean, Ian and Logan. The one I really want is Declan, but everyone seems to hate that one :(
> 
> I started freaking out today and my husband laughed at me. I can't believe that my due date is less than 4 months away! We have only bought clothes so far. We will be buying the crib and other necessities next week. I have no idea what to do with a baby shower. Does someone else plan it for me, or do I plan it myself? Because my family is so far away from my husbands family I will have to have 2 showers and it will be time consuming having to plan 2.
> 
> I had the in depth scan last week and everything was perfect! He is kicking and punching me like crazy, the lady doing my ultrasound was laughing because he refused to stay still. She said he was the most active baby she has seen.
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing well!!
> 
> I am planning my own shower as no one in my family stepped up to do it. I have it all planned with 35 people invited, hoping to have a great turn out to celebrate our little man!Click to expand...
> 
> *babymabey*, my dh and I had the same baby naming deal for the last couple of years. He has chosen the name Sofia which we both love. But, I just saw it's on the top 10 list of baby names for the last few years. In 2012 it was Number 1! :dohh: He won't even consider changing it at this point despite all my rational arguments to do so, LOL. Oh well, we'll just have to come up with a really cute nick name for her :winkwink:
> 
> 
> *CastawayBride*, was it hard planning for your baby shower on your own? DH and I live several hours away from family and I am trying to plan my shower with the help of my sister. I feel like I'm doing most of the planning myself and have no idea where to start. I'm generally terrible at this sort of thing.
> 
> 
> Well, I've reached Week 24!! :happydance: Viability week! Can't believe this pregnancy is over half way done. I was looking a belly progresion pics yesterday and was amazed at how much I've grown. She is definitely a little wiggle worm in there :cloud9:
> Still have much to do to get ready for her as well. So far I've purchased onsies, a few outfits and a couple of blankets. We are planning on cosleeping so I'll be buying the Arm's Reach CoSleeper soon. Has anyone tried it before??
> 
> Glad everyone is doing well :thumbup:Click to expand...

It is not hard but I am a good planner, I think I pretty much had it finished over one weekend of planning. It just stinks when people say, Oh it is a shame your family is not helping as in my case they really should have...:nope:

But I found a beautiful location, paid for a custom cake and my sister said she would handle games...

I am looking forward to it...things just seem so real as little man is kicking stronger and stronger every day....I cannot believe how fast time is flying!


----------



## Dime Cuando

ghinspire22 said:


> Hello everyone. I have been away for awhile. I moved into a new house and have been trying to get it in order because my baby shower is on June 8th. We are having it here so the new house needs to be ready.
> 
> My 24 week scan is in 9 days. There still hasn't been any movement from my two little babies but I hear that sometimes it just takes a little while longer if it's your first. I thought with twins it would be sooner but I guess not.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.

I was wondering where you were the other day.....have fun at your baby shower - you really are going to need a spare room for all of the gifts!!!


----------



## All Girls

Hi guys. Do you mind if i join. 8th pregnancy, 3rd baby. I have two girls 18m and just turned 3. I am not finding out the gender, my hospital does not tell anyway. I have a feeling it is a girl, or maybe that's wishful thinking.

My last two were born premature. I am due either the 16th or 21st (16th by dating scans, 21st by cycle).


----------



## Dime Cuando

All Girls said:


> Hi guys. Do you mind if i join. 8th pregnancy, 3rd baby. I have two girls 18m and just turned 3. I am not finding out the gender, my hospital does not tell anyway. I have a feeling it is a girl, or maybe that's wishful thinking.
> 
> My last two were born premature. I am due either the 16th or 21st (16th by dating scans, 21st by cycle).

Hi!! Welcome! 

How is the pregnancy going so far?


----------



## YoungNImum

hi welcome :)


----------



## lynnikins

Yay we got to Viability day yesterday, so happy to make it this far, saw the MW and booked my GTT test and 28wk MW appointment.


----------



## CazM 2011

GTT test not fun I have one at 28 weeks, dreading it tbh. Hope yours goes well xx


----------



## lovelyb

I'm doing the GTT next Friday. Not looking forward to it either.


----------



## ckylesworld

I have mine in 4 weeks too. I would hate to fail it :cry:


----------



## lovelyb

Got my 1 hour GTT results back today and the number wasn't good... 161. OB said it should have been less than 130. So now I have to do the 3 hour GTT. If the numbers are still up I will be officially a gestational diabetic :cry:
I am so bummed.


----------



## CastawayBride

I did my GTT one hour at 22 weeks and passed. I need to do it again at 28 weeks, hoping to pass that one too!!!


----------



## maybebaby3

Hi girls! Not been on in ages as have been busy with marking exams and writing reports for school! Hope you're all well! Can't believe next Sunday i will be in 3rd tri!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hello ladies, what does the GTT involve exactly? I'll be getting mine scheduled when I see the MW Monday.


----------



## Kiss08

As far as I know, you drink a syrupy drink and get your blood drawn an hour later. It's to test how well your body breaks down sugar. If you fail that, you have to do a 3-hour GTT. That one involves fasting I believe. From what I've read, different care providers do them differently (some day fast the hour after you drink the drink, some say drink water, some day don't drink water, some say avoid sugar that day, some say changing your diet can lead to a false positive) so just listen to your midwife's instructions!

On a related note, is GD something that just happens or is it something that is more or less likely to occur based on the lifestyle choices of the pregnant woman?


----------



## CastawayBride

Kiss08 said:


> As far as I know, you drink a syrupy drink and get your blood drawn an hour later. It's to test how well your body breaks down sugar. If you fail that, you have to do a 3-hour GTT. That one involves fasting I believe. From what I've read, different care providers do them differently (some day fast the hour after you drink the drink, some say drink water, some day don't drink water, some say avoid sugar that day, some say changing your diet can lead to a false positive) so just listen to your midwife's instructions!
> 
> On a related note, is GD something that just happens or is it something that is more or less likely to occur based on the lifestyle choices of the pregnant woman?

I drank an orangy drink then after an hour they did the blood test.

I was told to avoid sugars 24 hour priors and limit carbs, to eat more protein/veggies.

Yes, GD can just develop even if you are the healthiest eater...it really depends on how your body is handling insulin production. Usually GD goes away after birth.


----------



## lovelyb

CastawayBride said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know, you drink a syrupy drink and get your blood drawn an hour later. It's to test how well your body breaks down sugar. If you fail that, you have to do a 3-hour GTT. That one involves fasting I believe. From what I've read, different care providers do them differently (some day fast the hour after you drink the drink, some say drink water, some day don't drink water, some say avoid sugar that day, some say changing your diet can lead to a false positive) so just listen to your midwife's instructions!
> 
> On a related note, is GD something that just happens or is it something that is more or less likely to occur based on the lifestyle choices of the pregnant woman?
> 
> I drank an orangy drink then after an hour they did the blood test.
> 
> I was told to avoid sugars 24 hour priors and limit carbs, to eat more protein/veggies.
> 
> Yes, GD can just develop even if you are the healthiest eater...it really depends on how your body is handling insulin production. Usually GD goes away after birth.Click to expand...

I'm generally a healthy eater that's why I was so surprised that I got such a high result. I have never had issues with my blood sugar. Now I'm just hoping the 3 hour test comes back normal. It's really stressful thinking about a possible diagnosis of GD. As it stands now I already have do deliver via C-Section at 37 weeks because of my risk of uterine rupture (I had a Myomectomy in 2007 that puts my at high risk) and if I also have GD,,, UGH!!! :dohh:

On a brighter note... I'm in double digits!! Two more weeks till 3rd tri! Time seems to be flying by. She'll be here before I know it :baby:


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> As far as I know, you drink a syrupy drink and get your blood drawn an hour later. It's to test how well your body breaks down sugar. If you fail that, you have to do a 3-hour GTT. That one involves fasting I believe. From what I've read, different care providers do them differently (some day fast the hour after you drink the drink, some say drink water, some day don't drink water, some say avoid sugar that day, some say changing your diet can lead to a false positive) so just listen to your midwife's instructions!
> 
> On a related note, is GD something that just happens or is it something that is more or less likely to occur based on the lifestyle choices of the pregnant woman?
> 
> I drank an orangy drink then after an hour they did the blood test.
> 
> I was told to avoid sugars 24 hour priors and limit carbs, to eat more protein/veggies.
> 
> Yes, GD can just develop even if you are the healthiest eater...it really depends on how your body is handling insulin production. Usually GD goes away after birth.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm generally a healthy eater that's why I was so surprised that I got such a high result. I have never had issues with my blood sugar. Now I'm just hoping the 3 hour test comes back normal. It's really stressful thinking about a possible diagnosis of GD. As it stands now I already have do deliver via C-Section at 37 weeks because of my risk of uterine rupture (I had a Myomectomy in 2007 that puts my at high risk) and if I also have GD,,, UGH!!! :dohh:
> 
> On a brighter note... I'm in double digits!! Two more weeks till 3rd tri! Time seems to be flying by. She'll be here before I know it :baby:Click to expand...

Well yeah on double digits, that is exciting!

It is an assumption if you eat helathy it won't affect you, they assumed since I am plus size I would have "issues" and well at almost 6 months I still forget at times I am pregnant! :haha: I am so fortunate to have weathered this pregnancy thus far with little complications...and passed my additional GD test they gave me early "just in case". Hoping the second one goes as smoothly. If it is any comfort they say the 1 hour has a high fail rate...At least you deliver sooner then later, less time to alter eating if you have to!


----------



## maybebaby3

I've never had the GTT. It's only done here if your bmi is over average


----------



## CastawayBride

maybebaby3 said:


> I've never had the GTT. It's only done here if your bmi is over average

Standard in the US...


----------



## Dime Cuando

I'm getting a GTT. The midwife gave me the orange drink and I have to drink it an hour before the test. 

My appoinment was horrible. The M/w also went on about my weight gain and made me feel terrible...I came out really upset. I've gained about 12kg which I realise is a lot but I'm eating the same as I used to, I don't understand it. She threatened to put me on a diet :(


----------



## maybebaby3

I've put on 12kg too :(


----------



## Dime Cuando

maybebaby3 said:


> I've put on 12kg too :(

Has your midwife been on your back about it? Someone said my m/w is weight obsessed and I shouldn't worry but it's my first and I don't know what's normal or not. I don't think I look 'that bad' and I'm my biggest critic when it comes to weight....but she's made me feel gross.


----------



## CastawayBride

Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I've put on 12kg too :(
> 
> Has your midwife been on your back about it? Someone said my m/w is weight obsessed and I shouldn't worry but it's my first and I don't know what's normal or not. I don't think I look 'that bad' and I'm my biggest critic when it comes to weight....but she's made me feel gross.Click to expand...

Aww so sorry hun I feel you though they have not said anything about my weight but I was doing SO good, only a pound every other week or so. This last week I gained 4! I am going to start not giving into my cravings again, see if that helps. I am not sure how much 12KG is but I am up 20 pounds, my goal was no more than 25 but it looks like it will be more like 30 :(


----------



## maybebaby3

Dime Cuando said:


> maybebaby3 said:
> 
> 
> I've put on 12kg too :(
> 
> Has your midwife been on your back about it? Someone said my m/w is weight obsessed and I shouldn't worry but it's my first and I don't know what's normal or not. I don't think I look 'that bad' and I'm my biggest critic when it comes to weight....but she's made me feel gross.Click to expand...

I don't get weighed! She asked me my pre preg weight but with all my pregnancies I've never been weighed. Try not to worry about it :hugs:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Thank you all....I appreciate that she is right, I'm over the 'normal limits' of weight gain but not everyone is the same - my sister always gains a lot of weight when pregnant and loses it almost immediately. The m/w was just a bit brutal - she started asking if I have 'weight issues', if I come from a 'fat family'....I just thought it was a bit OTT when she must know that it's not easy for any woman to see her body change so dramatically. Besides, my home scales and her scales have a 3 kilo difference....so that means I've always been 3kg heavier than I thought.

Anyway I now have more free time and have started walking for an hour each day and I will be more observant about my food intake but she can stick her diet where the sun doesn't shine :)


----------



## maybebaby3

Good attitude :thumbup:


----------



## lovelyb

I finally went in for my 3 hour GTT yesterday. No results yet from my OB's office. I'm really hoping I passed this one, if not no more :icecream: or :pizza: for this momma :hissy:. LOL

I also cannot believe I will be 27 weeks tomorrow! This is my last week in 2nd tri. Time is flying by. Especially considering she will be here sometime during my 37th week... That's only TEN more to go!!

How is everyone else feeling? Anyone have any strange baby movements? My LO sometimes moves so fast it's almost like a vibrating feeling, or twitching with kicks and rolls :shrug: Tried to google this type of behavior and most say it's normal but it just feels strange. I plan on asking my OB about it at my next appt. 

Hope everyone is doing well.:thumbup:


----------



## lovelyb

Wait... when does 3rd tried actually start?? My phone apps are giving me conflicting info.


----------



## Kiss08

Most say 27 weeks (40/3=13.3.. 13.3+13.3=26.6 so roughly 27 weeks). 

In that case... Happy third trimester!!


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> Wait... when does 3rd tried actually start?? My phone apps are giving me conflicting info.

Happy 3rd Trimester!!!! :dust:


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I'm going with 27w even tho my preg book says 25


----------



## lovelyb

wohoo :happydance: thanks ladies! I was really confused, didn't know if it was 27 or 28. 

Happy Third Tri to me :wohoo:


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o im 26+6 today does that mean i can sneak over to third tri


----------



## Kiss08

lynnikins said:


> oo0o im 26+6 today does that mean i can sneak over to third tri

I've been stalking third tri ever since I turned 26 weeks. You're close enough -- go for it! I'll be over (well.. I'll be POSTING not just stalking) later this week!


----------



## lovelyb

Scary day for me today! I have been having lower abdominal pain since early monday morning. It's like a constant ache with occasional sharp shooting pains. I called my OB's office and they had me come in right away today. After a brief assessment my OB thinks that scar tissue I have after my Myomectomy several years ago might be tugging/pulling and causing the pain. She seemed really concerned and has now classified me as high risk for uterine rupture! As of today she put me off work till after the baby is born. I was so upset, scared and shocked. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I might have a UTI or just severe round ligament pain. Plus DH was at work so I went through all of this alone.

Still pretty scared something will happen to myself of LO. Just trying to stay calm and take it easy. We have an ultrasound this thursday so we should know more by then. 

Oh, and my lab apparently has misplaced my 3 hour GTT results!! Grrrrr :dohh: Really hope I don't have to do that again. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


----------



## Dime Cuando

lovelyb said:


> Scary day for me today! I have been having lower abdominal pain since early monday morning. It's like a constant ache with occasional sharp shooting pains. I called my OB's office and they had me come in right away today. After a brief assessment my OB thinks that scar tissue I have after my Myomectomy several years ago might be tugging/pulling and causing the pain. She seemed really concerned and has now classified me as high risk for uterine rupture! As of today she put me off work till after the baby is born. I was so upset, scared and shocked. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I might have a UTI or just severe round ligament pain. Plus DH was at work so I went through all of this alone.
> 
> Still pretty scared something will happen to myself of LO. Just trying to stay calm and take it easy. We have an ultrasound this thursday so we should know more by then.
> 
> Oh, and my lab apparently has misplaced my 3 hour GTT results!! Grrrrr :dohh: Really hope I don't have to do that again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


Really sorry to hear that but on a good note, it has been detected and you are being taken care of - great that you dealt with it instead as soon as you did. Try to take it easy now and rest up. :hugs:


----------



## CastawayBride

lovelyb said:


> Scary day for me today! I have been having lower abdominal pain since early monday morning. It's like a constant ache with occasional sharp shooting pains. I called my OB's office and they had me come in right away today. After a brief assessment my OB thinks that scar tissue I have after my Myomectomy several years ago might be tugging/pulling and causing the pain. She seemed really concerned and has now classified me as high risk for uterine rupture! As of today she put me off work till after the baby is born. I was so upset, scared and shocked. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I might have a UTI or just severe round ligament pain. Plus DH was at work so I went through all of this alone.
> 
> Still pretty scared something will happen to myself of LO. Just trying to stay calm and take it easy. We have an ultrasound this thursday so we should know more by then.
> 
> Oh, and my lab apparently has misplaced my 3 hour GTT results!! Grrrrr :dohh: Really hope I don't have to do that again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:


Take care!!


----------



## CastawayBride

Woo hoo today I am officially in double digits AND one week away from third trimester! This pregnancy truly flew by!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kiss08

CastawayBride said:


> Woo hoo today I am officially in double digits AND one week away from third trimester! This pregnancy truly flew by!:thumbup::thumbup:

YAY for double digits!! I agree, this pregnancy is flying!! :plane:


----------



## lovelyb

Dime Cuando said:



> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Scary day for me today! I have been having lower abdominal pain since early monday morning. It's like a constant ache with occasional sharp shooting pains. I called my OB's office and they had me come in right away today. After a brief assessment my OB thinks that scar tissue I have after my Myomectomy several years ago might be tugging/pulling and causing the pain. She seemed really concerned and has now classified me as high risk for uterine rupture! As of today she put me off work till after the baby is born. I was so upset, scared and shocked. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I might have a UTI or just severe round ligament pain. Plus DH was at work so I went through all of this alone.
> 
> Still pretty scared something will happen to myself of LO. Just trying to stay calm and take it easy. We have an ultrasound this thursday so we should know more by then.
> 
> Oh, and my lab apparently has misplaced my 3 hour GTT results!! Grrrrr :dohh: Really hope I don't have to do that again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> Really sorry to hear that but on a good note, it has been detected and you are being taken care of - great that you dealt with it instead as soon as you did. Try to take it easy now and rest up. :hugs:Click to expand...




CastawayBride said:


> lovelyb said:
> 
> 
> Scary day for me today! I have been having lower abdominal pain since early monday morning. It's like a constant ache with occasional sharp shooting pains. I called my OB's office and they had me come in right away today. After a brief assessment my OB thinks that scar tissue I have after my Myomectomy several years ago might be tugging/pulling and causing the pain. She seemed really concerned and has now classified me as high risk for uterine rupture! As of today she put me off work till after the baby is born. I was so upset, scared and shocked. I really wasn't expecting that. I thought I might have a UTI or just severe round ligament pain. Plus DH was at work so I went through all of this alone.
> 
> Still pretty scared something will happen to myself of LO. Just trying to stay calm and take it easy. We have an ultrasound this thursday so we should know more by then.
> 
> Oh, and my lab apparently has misplaced my 3 hour GTT results!! Grrrrr :dohh: Really hope I don't have to do that again.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well :flower:
> 
> 
> Take care!!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! I'm doing my best to just relax and take it easy. Now, for the next 2months, it's me, my couch and Netflix :thumbup:


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hello September ladies, hope you are all well. How are you getting on, Lovelyb? We must all be in the third tri now or heading over soon. 

I had my glucose test and passed it so that's another thing out of the way. I have a scan next week and a 4d scan booked for week 30....I'm really looking forwards to that.


----------



## lovelyb

Dime Cuando congrats on passing your glucose test :thumbup: And you must be getting excited for your 4d scan. I didn't want to pay extra to have one done but at our last scan the tech switched wands and gave us a sneak peak. It was cool to see how much these little beans grow and start to favor us. I think our LO is favoring me, I am really excited about that and I'm sure DH is as well :haha:.

I found out a week ago that I failed my 3hour GTT. I am officially a Gestational Diabetic. So now I'm on a lower carb diet and checking my blood sugar 4 times a day. It's kind of a pain but anything to her my LO here safely. I have my csection scheduled for 8/21/13, so just over 8 more weeks to go :happydance:

It's been really quiet in here lately... How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## ghinspire22

I have been on a diabetic diet since 12 weeks. I have PCOS and it automatically puts me in the warning zone for GD. Luckily I haven't had any issues and I've been taking my blood sugar 3-4 times a day since 12 weeks as well. It's not so bad. You just have to watch what you are eating. You can still enjoy food. :) Plus the summer season is great for fresh fruits and veggies. Because of the diet I have gained only 13 pounds so far (I'm 28 weeks) and I'm feeling really good about it. My babies are growing and it feels awesome. You can do it mama!


----------



## lovelyb

Good to hear things are going well with your pregnancy :thumbup:. I can't imagine having to deal with GD practically the whole pregnancy. I had another follow up today with the dietician and my morning fasting numbers have been to high by only 4 points or so. They are starting me on Metformin at bedtime. At this point I'm just counting down till delivery... August 21st. Eight weeks from today. Then hopefully no more medications or finger sticks.


----------

